#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-03
<juzerali> Is it possible to remove Ctrl+W key binding??
<bflorat> Hi, I'm the Jajuk project admin that is already in the Ubuntu Software Center. I don't own this app as "Ubuntu App" developer (so I can't submit changes) but I need to upgrade the icon because it has a very low resolution. Does somebody know how to proceed ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-04
<philk_> Hi, I'm trying to develop an app that displays formatted text documentation, and I've got a question regarding general approach.
<philk_> How should I store the formatted text that I want the app to display?  I have currently have about a dozen Word documents.  And I need to maintain basic formatting.
<bflorat> Hi, I'm the Jajuk project admin that is already in the Ubuntu Software Center. I don't own this app as "Ubuntu App" developer (so I can't submit changes) but I need to upgrade the icon because it has a very low resolution. Does somebody know how to proceed ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-05
<billc> i have a belkin home base control unit that i need to connect to ubuntu
<mhall119> I'm starting an App Developer Q&A hangout in about 5 minutes: http://mhall119.com/hangout/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-06
<SirSkidmore> Should I actively been developing for GTK2 or 3?
<bismay> Hii I want to be an ubuntu app developer any suggestions from where I should start?? Currently i have knowledge of c and c++
<bismay> What extra languages should I learn besides C and C++ that would help me??
<tsimpson> probably Python is a good language to learn
<commandoline> bismay: I like Python too, but you can use C++ and C too if you don't want to learn a new one. More important is mastering a graphical user interface framework: e.g. GTK+ or Qt.
<bismay> commandoline, thanks...:)
<zodiak> hey guys and gals, anyone help me with pbuilder ?
<zodiak> it seems that it's not resolving base things such as debhelper
<zodiak> or pep8
<zodiak> which, has me scratching my head
<zodiak> anyone ?
<tsimpson> zodiak: try "sudo pbuilder --login" to debug that kind of thing, and add "--save-after-login" to make changes persistant
<zodiak> aaahh.. that will drop me into the chroot env ?
<tsimpson> yep
<zodiak> awesome. danke.
<zodiak> aahhhh
<zodiak> DOH
<zodiak> so, I was trying to build a quantal package against a precise build-tarball
<zodiak> hah
<tsimpson> yeah, that'll do it
<tsimpson> :p
<zodiak> yup :)
<zodiak> can I chain a --login after a build ?
<zodiak> I want to check the state of things before the chroot is all cleaned up
<zodiak> (I ask because this machine has such a SLOW disk that it's probably easier to ask than rebuild ;)
<zodiak> sudo pbuilder build --basetgz /home/openstack/pbuilder/quantal-base.tgz *.dsc --login
<zodiak> that didn't ~quite~ do what I thought it would do
<tsimpson> I don't think so, but you can create hooks that drop you to a shell when the build fails
<zodiak> hrm.. well.. I mostly want to check that the thing is setup 'sanely' .. hhrrmm
<zodiak> thanks for the help btw :)
<tsimpson> no problem
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-07
<alenn> Hi all. I'm waiting for 3 weeks and 1 day on myapps.developer.ubuntu.com it always says "Pending review" why is it taking so long
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-02
<AskUbuntu> Unable to install touch-coreapps on ubuntu 12.10 | http://askubuntu.com/q/340287
<AskUbuntu> How to get the intial value from the volumebutton? | http://askubuntu.com/q/340300
<dpm> good morning all
<jGleitz> morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<_5m0k3> Question.  I have the audio security policy enabled, but my app still does not play audio under AppArmor.  Works fine if I qmlscene directly
<WebbyIT> Hack days \o/
<dpm> hi WebbyIT :)
<WebbyIT> hi dpm :)
<popey> hey
<dpm> popey, do you think we can mark bug 1207301 as Fix Released?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207301 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Calculator app autopilot tests fail on device" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207301
<popey> dpm: will test and see
<dpm> ok, cool
<WebbyIT> christina, hi :) Shall you say to Michal to give us input about bug 1214394 and bug 1214395 please?
<ubot2`> WebbyIT: Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1214394 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214394). The error has been logged
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214395 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Label areas take up too much screen space" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214395
<WebbyIT> thanks :)
<WebbyIT> *first bug is bug 1214393
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214393 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Calculation heading label icon should differ from the rest" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214393
<nerochiaro> does anyone know if there's a way to completely mute the phone ?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi everybody!
<dpm> hi PaoloRotolo!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi dpm :)
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, ehm, did you tested the new .svg icons in the clock app?
<PaoloRotolo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1218751
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218751 in Ubuntu Clock App "Reset and lap icons appear pixelated on a phone" [Low,In progress]
<Laney> Do we have anything choosing date / time currently?
<Laney> I'm looking for precedent in the absence of a proper picker in the uitk
<dpm> Laney, I don't think so. In the Calendar app we're also waiting for the date picker, so I think in the meantime we are just using text entries. mzanetti I think had created a picker a while ago?
<Laney> dpm: last I heard it wasn't scheduled :-/
<Laney> let me see what you do in calendar
<timp> zsombi: ^ perhaps you know more about the current plan for time/date picker?
<seb128> dpm, Laney: pat discussed it with the sdk guys on friday and got it raised in their priority list I think, but that's still non started work and other things might still be higher on the list
<zsombi> timp: I'm on it
<Laney> ah that looks alright
<dpm> Laney, you'll see it in the New Event view, but as I say, it's pretty raw
<timp> zsombi: awesome :D
<Laney> it's better than text entries
<Laney> some kind of spinner thing
<Laney> seb128: seen that?
<dpm> Laney, actually, yes, it looks much better than the last time I looked at it :)
<mzanetti> dpm: I've found my datepicker in the current calendar app
<seb128> Laney, "that"?
<zsombi> Laney: seb128: it's about 6 components to make to happen... and some issurs are still not clear: should it be an OSK layout? should it be in a popover?
<Laney> seb128: the way calendar does it
<Laney> for 'new event'
<mzanetti> dpm: altough slightly modified to what imho makes it a bit workse
<seb128> no, let me look
<dpm> mzanetti, nice :)
<zsombi> mzanetti: does it follow this design? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDatePickers#Specification
<mzanetti> zsombi: pretty sure it doesn't
<mzanetti> lemme check
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, not yet, but I'll test the new icons today as part of the hack fest
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, nice, thanks!
<Laney> zsombi: I hadn't expected OSK really
<Laney> would it work on desktop if it used that?
<mzanetti> zsombi: no it doesn't... there was no design back then when I created it
<mzanetti> zsombi: mine looks more like the N9's one
<mzanetti> seb128: http://notyetthere.org/data/fahrplan2.ogv go to 1:20
<mzanetti> err... zsombi ^
<mzanetti> sorry seb128
<zsombi> Laney: it sais it should be exactly the size of the OSK, and most likely will be invoked from a text input i.e. TextField, so I was wondering whether should it be then a layout of the OSK
<seb128> mzanetti, no worry ;-)
<nerochiaro> Wellark: hi, any news on what's going on with the hud ? in the latest image it is still not showing up actions unless a search is made
<Laney> Not sure if it will usually be a TextField
<Laney> The design I am working on now isn't: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate#Phone (scroll down a bit)
<seb128> Laney, nice (the new event dialog in calendar)
<Laney> yeah
<zsombi> mzanetti: right... well, I'll grab the design to agree on details anyway... I also saw that the non-selected elements must be dimmed a bit...
<Laney> shall I steal that for time & date for now?
<seb128> +1
<Laney> ok
<Laney> working on that backend now
<Laney> & thent he ui
<seb128> excellent
<mzanetti> zsombi: feel free to reuse any code if you might can use. https://github.com/mzanetti/fahrplan/tree/master/src/gui/ubuntu/components
<Laney> nobody answered me about GPS so I will JFDI that too
<zsombi> mzanetti: +1
<seb128> Laney, what about GPS?
<Laney> sorry, NTP
<seb128> oh, right
<zsombi> Laney: right, in there it would not be a text input... but then, the other spec says it should (quote) "take up exactly the same screen space as the on-screen keyboard"
<Laney> Don't know what that means when you don't have one of those
<zsombi> Laney: right... in your link  the date/time pickers (crossed though) look like are in a dialog
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> It seems there's still some incoherence
<christina> WebbyIT, yes, I will. He's away today
<zsombi> Laney: yep...
<WebbyIT> thanks christina :)
<Wellark> nerochiaro: right..
<Wellark> nerochiaro: when you make the initial search is it at least then updating the list of actions properly without additional searches when you change an app?
<smartboyhw> popey, ping
<popey> smartboyhw: yo
<smartboyhw> popey, is the Hackfest today?
<nerochiaro> Wellark: if i start a new app i need to search in that app to be able to see the actions in the hud for that app
<nerochiaro> Wellark: and when i close and re-open an app, i need to do a search to see the hud actions
<WebbyIT> smartboyhw, today Calc and Clock :)
<smartboyhw> OK
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-app-devel to: http://developer.ubuntu.com | App development on Ubuntu: how to do it & how to make it better | HackDays! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/HackDays
<smartboyhw> popey, well, if you can find me something to play with:P
<nerochiaro> gusch: i'm trying to build the camera on desktop and it complains that it can't find libusermetricsinput, do you know what package should I install to get it ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: saucy
<WebbyIT> dpm, popey, is boiko on holiday?
<nerochiaro> gusch: i guess i should bit the bullet and just waste a few hours updating
<gusch> nerochiaro: I upgraded because of that reason
<popey> WebbyIT: no, i dont think so
<popey> smartboyhw: we have some bugs... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app & https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app
<dpm> WebbyIT, it's still quite early in Brazil :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, is he brasilian? Ahhh... I think he's from Portogual :)
<dpm> smartboyhw, here are some bitesize bugs to get started: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<popey> can someone replicate / confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1219768
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219768 in Ubuntu Clock App "Scrolling list of cities overlaps labels" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> popey, done, I was actually about to report that :)
<popey> heh
<popey> sweet!
<smartboyhw> dpm, poping Bug 1219718 to me
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219718 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Top label underline is too long" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219718
<dpm> \o/
<popey> dpm: another for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1219770
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219770 in Ubuntu Clock App "In Timer, clock face is off screen when selecting preset" [Undecided,New]
<nerochiaro> gusch: did you upgrade to saucy using the update-manager ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: yes - about 2 month ago (after that X didn't start anymore ...)
<dpm> popey, confirmed, triaged, milestoned -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+milestone/hack-days-1309
<nerochiaro> gusch: in my case it fails to do the upgrade, complains about broken pacakges
<popey> dpm: in the calculator, would you expect to add a label to a calculation and then press "Enter" to finish?
<WebbyIT> popey, IMO yes
<_5m0k3> I have the audio security policy enabled, but my app still does not play audio under AppArmor.  Works fine if I qmlscene directly. What's the secret?
<popey> _5m0k3: Jamie is probably the person to ask, but I suspect he's on holiday today
<gusch> nerochiaro: maybe remove all optional apt-get sources, and downgrade the broken packages?
<nerochiaro> gusch: sounds like a good advice
<smartboyhw> dpm, can you branch https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-lp-1219718/ and launch the application? I can't run it here since I have my own version of qt5:P
<dpm> smartboyhw, sure, but can you send the merge proposal to see the diff and so that I can add any comments after testing it?
<smartboyhw> dpm, doing
<smartboyhw> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-lp-1219718/+merge/183419
<dpm> thanks smartboyhw testing it now
<popey> nice one!
<smartboyhw> That *should* work, as in *should* terms;P
<smartboyhw> I hope the Jenkins bot will be happier this time
<smartboyhw> It's good, I'm contributing to Ubuntu Touch by bug-fixing Core Apps
<smartboyhw> :P
<dpm> yeah :)
<smartboyhw> dpm, heh, too short;P
<dpm> smartboyhw, unfortunately, that did not quite fix it, see the comments on the MP. I'd suggest installing the SDK and testing the app to see the effect
 * smartboyhw has his own branched qt5, so he can't do it
<smartboyhw> dpm, ah, so I patched the wrong stuff right?
<dpm> can't you install it in a VM?
 * smartboyhw has no time to set up a VM
<smartboyhw> dpm, what is the size you want? EXACTLY an oprand size, right?
<nerochiaro> gusch: turns out there was an x11 package that for some reason the update didn't like, i had to apt-get remove it before it would continue
<popey> smartboyhw: might be better to have the right tools otherwise you'll waste your own time (and others) going over patches repeatedly to get them working.
<smartboyhw> popey, it's not that I can't have the right tools, but I'll be dumping KDE Frameworks 5..
<smartboyhw> Which, no.
<popey> That's exactly what it is.
<popey> It's not efficient to provide patches which haven't been tested at all.
<smartboyhw> popey, I'm now getting errors when launching the app
<popey> do you have the SDK installed?
<smartboyhw> popey, yes
<smartboyhw> (Actually using the SDK here)
<dpm> smartboyhw, it's got nothing to do with operands' width, it just needs to have the same right margin as the operands
<smartboyhw> Ah, can launch it now
<dpm> but I agree with popey
 * smartboyhw continues to fix with now the app launch
<popey> dpm: I'm going out to lunch (need to buy a birthday present) so will be afk for a little bit
<dpm> popey, go and find a nice one :) - I'll be afk for a bit this afternoon as well, I need to sort out some things at the bank
<popey> cool
<gusch> nerochiaro: well - good luck then ;)
<nerochiaro> gusch: yeah, if i disappear you know I'm busy fixing x after the upgrade finish. it's downloading stuff for now
<smartboyhw> dpm, what is the type of value for rightMargin?
<smartboyhw> sigh, let me search myself
<dpm> oSoMoN, when you've got a minute, could you help us with the 2 latest merge proposals for Calendar? They are going to make quite a difference, as they implement the final designs for some views, so if we could get them landed, that'd not only be awesome, but also really inspiring for the core apps contributors. I realize you're super busy, so the more I appreciate it, thanks!
<smartboyhw> dpm, can't work it out:(
<oSoMoN> dpm: sure, they’re already high on my list, will get to them today
<dpm> thanks oSoMoN!
<dpm> smartboyhw, WebbyIT is one of the calculator developers, he can probably help you, although I think he's away for lunch now. mihir can also help you when he's online
<smartboyhw> dpm, OK
<nerochiaro> gusch: i upgraded to saucy but that package libusermetricsinput-1 still isn't there
<gusch> nerochiaro: weired - should be in main saucy - let me check ...
<gusch> nerochiaro: mine is installed from saucy/universe but called "libusermetricsinput1"
<nerochiaro> gusch: it was the  -dev package i was missing. whoops
<gusch> nerochiaro: but I'm glad the upgrade went smooth
<nerochiaro> gusch: well, unity doesn't work but i like gnome2 anyway. and there's an error regarding friends dispatcher when logging in but it seems harmless and already reported
<nerochiaro> gusch: so, it was smooth enough :)
<WebbyIT> hi smartboyhw , do you need something? :)
<wellsb> What is Jamie Strandboge's IRC handle?  Or how do you suggest I get up with him after the holiday?
<fugue88> wellsb: He has some contact info at https://launchpad.net/~jdstrand (including irc nick and e-mail).
<wellsb> Ahh yes.  I should have thought to look there.  Much appreciated, sir
<netcurli> Is there a standard way how the icon path for a click app should be specified in the .desktop file?
<clepto> netcurli, I think just the name of the icon
<clepto> randomcpp, ping
<randomcpp> clepto, pong
<netcurli> that's what I thought too, however for my akari app the unity8.log says: "Fail to load themed icon for: "akari_logo_128.png"" and there is no icon displayed
<clepto> randomcpp, do you have time to spare?
<netcurli> "QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://gicon/akari_logo_128.png"
<randomcpp> clepto, I think so :)
<clepto> netcurli, ask mhall119 , he might know
<clepto> randomcpp, how can i get all the entries in a U1db.Document?
<randomcpp> just set the db as model
<bababooey> Am I able to dev from mint?
<randomcpp> then in the delegate you can have a 'docId' and 'contents'
<popey> bababooey: not tried, but you could add the ppa and let us know if it works?
<clepto> randomcpp, you talking about a listview?
<popey> bababooey: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<randomcpp> clepto, yeah and should work with Repeater too
<clepto> randomcpp, I can't get get the entries? or the number of entries... its just for debugging purpose
<randomcpp> clepto, try with model.length
<randomcpp> clepto, to get all the docId there's a method wait a second
<randomcpp> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/database.html#listDocs
<randomcpp> db.listDocs()
<clepto> randomcpp, and what about document's entries? notesDocument.contents.length return error
<mhall119> clepto: what question do you have?
<mhall119> sorry, netcurli what question?
<netcurli> Is there a standard way how the icon path for a click app should be specified in the .desktop file?
<mhall119> netcurli: ah, I saw this on others too
<randomcpp> clepto, because contents is normally a object
<randomcpp> not an array
<mhall119> netcurli: I *thought* it would use the added Path= field for doing icon lookup like it does for the Exec=, but it doesn't
<mhall119> dholbach: do you know if relative Icon= paths should use the Path= field ?
<mhall119> netcurli: FWIW, the only time I've seen the icon load is when the full /opt/click.ubuntu.com/etc path was used
<camron> is this current? "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk"
<camron> I'm supposed to see a "Ubuntu" section in "New Project" right?
<popey> camron: are you following http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ ?
<camron> ya
<camron> I'm on mint though
<camron> Trying to test with this http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/currency-converter-phone-app/
<camron> Don't see this though "Select the Projects > Ubuntu > Simple Touch UI template and click Choose…"
<popey> camron: http://popey.com/~alan/qtc.png
<netcurli> do you have a .desktop file for "Ubuntu SDK"? or are you just opening qtcreator
<popey> thats what you should see
<camron> thanks popey
<camron> netcurli: It made the shortcut. launches "qtcreator %F"
<netcurli> ok
<mhall119> netcurli: it seems that it's a bug in click.  It is supposed to set the absolute path to the final installed location of your icon file but it wasn't, there's a fix being made now
<netcurli> mhall119: ok
<popey> camron: strange, you're not using unity then?
<camron> No.
<popey> is there a /usr/share/applications/ubuntusdk.desktop ?
<camron> There's one that launches "qtcreator %F"
<camron> As I mentioned before, I'm on Mint
<popey> oh of course.
<popey> sorry, your nick change fooled me ☻
<camron> Need unity?
<popey> shouldn't do, no
<camron> Don't need "ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper" right?
<popey> correct
 * popey wonders if %F means some parameter needs passing
<camron> what does ur shortcut say?
<popey> Exec=qtcreator %F
<popey> but if I just run qtcreator I get the ubuntu stuff too
<camron> Maybe there's a platform setting somewhere.
<popey> I suspect you're missing a package
<netcurli> camron: did you have qtcreator installed before?
<camron> no
<camron> Just ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk"
<popey> what version of ubuntu is mint based on?
<popey> we don't test on mint, so you're blazing a trail here
<camron> 13.04
<popey> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<popey> is that package installed?
<camron> ya
<popey> hmm. sorry, not sure what's up there
<camron> Where are most of the Qt settings saved?
<camron> or plugins.
<popey> .config/QtProject
<popey> if that directory exists, then close qtc and delete it then restart qtc
<camron> I have a "Touch" button on the left menu though
<popey> perhaps Mirv can assist, he did the packaging for this.
<popey> Mirv: camron is trying to run our sdk on ubuntu 13.04 based mint
<dholbach> mhall119, I have no idea, sorry
<matzipan> hey guys
<popey> hi matzipan
<matzipan> how's the hack day going/
<popey> super, i love finding bugs and then discovering nik90_ has already fixed them ☻
<matzipan> can I ask for a how to bzr and how to launchpad tutorial recomandation?
<popey> sure thing!
<matzipan> coming from a github overly simplistic environment, i get really confused with it
<popey> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<popey> hmm, is that site dead ..
<popey> nope, just slow ☻
<matzipan> popey: works for me
<popey> that page also has links to launchpad related stuff
<popey> if you get stuck, just ask
<popey> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/survival/bzr-for-git-users.html also may be useful ☻
<randomcpp> does db.putDoc("", docId) work for anyone for deleting u1db entries?
<matzipan> popey: lovely, thanks
<popey> np
<popey> kalikiana: ^^ is that one for you, question from randomcpp
<matzipan> popey: so, do the coreapps on an intel desktop have te same features as the ones on the phone/ or am i missing out on stuff because i can't test on a n4?
<popey> the only thing missing at the moment is OSK
<popey> I _think_
<matzipan> popey: osk being... ?
<popey> On Screen Keyboard, sorry.
<kalikiana> randomcpp: what version do you have?
<matzipan> oh, okay... sounds reasonable
<randomcpp> sudo apt-cache showpkg qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<randomcpp> Package: qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0
<randomcpp> Versions:
<randomcpp> 0.1.5+13.10.20130827bzr105raring0
<randomcpp> kalikiana, ^
<camron> Is there supposed to be a wizard.xml in "usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu"?
<mhall119> dholbach: sergiusens identified it as a bug and submitted a fix
<kalikiana> randomcpp: hmm should be good. do you have code I could try here?
<randomcpp> kalikiana, the "deleted" document is still displayed as empty entry in the listview
<dholbach> mhall119, do you have a link?
<randomcpp> kalikiana, https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon
<kalikiana> thx
<mhall119> dholbach: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/click/older/+merge/183466 is the MP
<dholbach> thanks mh
<dholbach> mhall119,
<dholbach> gar, autocomplete disagrees with me today :)
<dholbach> nice one
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ ls /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu
<popey> backend          cordovaubuntu  hybrid            scope   tabs
<randomcpp> kalikiana, also, should I use Index to filter entries by category?
<popey> backendplustabs  html5          projectypes.json  simple
<popey> camron: ^^
<camron> Thanks popey.It all matches. The other wizards have that file so I'd thought I'd ask
<dholbach> mhall119, and 0.4.1 is already uploaded - great
 * mhall119 still sees 0.4.4
<mhall119> 0.4.0 that is
<camron> "Ubuntu" shows up in "Help > About Plugins"
<kalikiana> randomcpp: I think I see what the issue is. You're using the database as the model. I only tested my fix with a Query :-/
<matzipan> how many guys around here are employees and how many volunteers?
<popey> camron: what version of mint are you using. I'll spark it up in a VM and have a go at mirroring what you have
<popey> matzipan: some
<popey> ☻
<kalikiana> randomcpp: wrt categories yes definitely
<kalikiana> I'll file a bug for the Database still showing deleted stuff…
<popey> matzipan: I can see at least 25 canonical people on the channel list here
<camron> 15 Cinnamon 64. But I'd rather you didn't.
<popey> heh
<popey> ok
<mhall119> matzipan: the two aren't mutually exclusive either
<matzipan> popey: surely the rest are not all working on the apps, rather lurking around... I'm asking because I can barely find time between 2 jobs to help out :(
<popey> some lurk, some develop
<popey> irc is like that everywhere
<matzipan> and i wanted to know how others manage it :P
<popey> matzipan: ignore your children/wife/bank manager
<kalikiana> randomcpp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1219862
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219862 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Deleted documents show up in Database as a model" [High,Confirmed]
<matzipan> popey: i'm a student :P
<popey> even better! :D
<matzipan> so it should be easier in theory
<randomcpp> kalikiana, thanks :)
<popey> stop drinking ㋛
<kalikiana> matzipan: students are those people with a lot of free time, right? I envy you :-D
<matzipan> popey: is that what you did while you were a student?
<randomcpp> kalikiana, but until this https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1214538 is fixed I can implement category filters :/
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214538 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Not indexing documents unless all fields are in the index expression clause" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> ya
<matzipan> kalikiana: it depends. I'm not that tipe of student :( i'm currently a ui development intern and a aspiring games developer at a small firm :P
<matzipan> *type. can't believe i typed "tipe"
<clepto> matzipan, to me its sounds like you are having a good time :D
<matzipan> clepto: except it's keeping me from doing stuff i would enjoy much more :P
<matzipan> like ubuntu touch, raspberry pi and electronics :P
<mhall119> I wrote Perl code the whole time I was a student
<mhall119> which was unfortunate, because all of my classes were about Java
<matzipan> the last fun thing i did was this http://www.youtube.com/user/UniCPUTeam
<matzipan> mhall119: i hate universities teaching java...
<clepto> mhall119, the first time I coded was bash and I wanted to make a prank on my friend :P
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: kalikiana is working on the settings API,  a work in progress is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/appsettings/+merge/181304 and the blueprint is here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/sdk-app-settings
<matzipan> my first time was php :-s *runs*
<popey> I first programmed on a Pr1me running Pr1meOS via a dumb terminal. Yes. This makes me old.
<camron> matzipan: You shouldn't hate that. It really is a great language for teaching software development
<clepto> matzipan, I'm starting university in two weeks and we have java in the second semester :P
<popey> First PC I had was an Epson PC with an 8086 CPU at 8MHz! Happy days.
<kalikiana> randomcpp: I started investigating and wrote a test case for it. apparently the problem is related to the order of fields. but I need to dig deeper
<matzipan> camron: it's for teaching programmers, not engineers
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, thanks for the update
<mhall119> matzipan: Java is a fine language for teaching
<mhall119> though it does feel weird implementing a hashtable using multiple heavy objects
<netcurli> I learned Ada in my first 2 semesters at university
<matzipan> i did c++ in high-school. was the best programming course I had to date. in university I did python with a Java option. chose pyhton, like 90% of the students
<randomcpp> clepto, java in the second semester I won't see object oriented languages until the third year or so
<randomcpp> :p
<matzipan> popey: wow... that's a cool computer... do you still have it?
<clepto> randomcpp, we have C in the first and I was like.. wait what? :P
<mhall119> randomcpp: they use Java to teach non-object programming concepts, mostly because it's a relatively simple and unsurprising language
<popey> matzipan: nah, sold it to get an IBM PS/2 Model 50Z ☻
<matzipan> popey: still have this one?
<matzipan> i think python is a god teaching language. java has too much boilerplate, too strict ...
<matzipan> *good
<clepto> matzipan, python +1
<mhall119> matzipan: that's what makes Java a good teaching language
<matzipan> but still my high-school c++ algorithmics was better
<randomcpp> mhall119, I did stupid program with C the first year, then next month I'll start doing C more seriously
<randomcpp> only in the first semester
<mhall119> python is a great language to work in, but I don't think it's so good for teaching
<matzipan> to work in ?
<matzipan> why would you work in it
<matzipan> unless you're doing something websy
<popey> matzipan: i wish ☻
<mhall119> because it's great for getting things done
<popey> I do have a DEC VT101 though ☻
<randomcpp> kalikiana, will it be fixed or partially solved by the end of the contest? :/
<randomcpp> kalikiana, just to know if I have to remove that feature or not from my todo list
<mhall119> python is as much fun to write as perl, without the hassle of having to hold down the shift key all the time :)
<matzipan> here comes the bomb: I like javascript as a work language
<mhall119> it's growing on me
<mhall119> I find that I like Javascript so much more when it's not running in a browser
<camron> Check out Google Dart
<kalikiana> randomcpp: I'm keen to fix it asap. I will continue looking into it tomorrow
<matzipan> mhall119: it's because the DOM is crap
<mhall119> I can agree with that
<randomcpp> kalikiana, great :D if you need help or testing ping me
<matzipan> mhall119: if you abstract away the pain and use something like backbone and some solid apis... it's quite pleasant
<cwayne_> hey popey, you gonna test out my fitbit app when it gets more ready? :D
<matzipan> oh that reminds me of the appshowdown
<matzipan> is it 2 weeks till the deadline?
<clepto> ok qml related question :P why does this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6055428/ prints undefined?
<netcurli> clepto: did you mean: console.debug(values['idCount'])
<netcurli> with quotes
<popey> cwayne_: you bet!
<popey> cwayne_: I already use your fitbit indicator
<matzipan> camron: last time I looked at it I didn't like it, but I also don't wanna like dart because of this constant push from google
<clepto> netcurli, ok it worked but I don't remember using it that way.. i though that because idCount was a variable it will be ok
<cwayne_> popey, :D  I use it too, i need to fix that up though.. it keeps getting ignored due to my ADD
<popey> heh
<matzipan> like I didn't like coffeescript and whatever that es6 shim is called
<cwayne_> speaking of unrelated QML questions, anyone know why the color of my rectangle isn't being applied? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6055448/
<netcurli> clepto: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4199126/how-to-assign-variable-value-as-variable-name-in-a-hash
<clepto> netcurli, man thanks! i couldn't figure out....
<matzipan> we've become too dependant on stackoverflow...
<clepto> kalikiana, how can i get all the contents of a U1db.Document in a list/variant?
<camron> Is anything missing? "qtchooser -list-versions"  "[qt4
<camron> qt5-x86_64-linux-gnu
<camron> default
<camron> qt5
<camron> ]"
<matzipan> popey: is a proper ubuntu guideline coming? like the one elementary os has
<matzipan> popey: aka this http://elementaryos.org/docs/human-interface-guidelines
<popey> matzipan: guideline for what?
<popey> yeah, documentation is in progress ☻
<matzipan> oh
<kalikiana> clepto: document.contents is a variant if you define it as U1db.Document in qml
<kalikiana> otherwise you can do database.getDoc(docId) to get the same variant
<cwayne_> aaaaaand rate-limited.  seems i need to take a break :)
<aquarius> My installation of Ubuntu SDK, on 13.04, does not let me create Ubuntu applications -- clearly *some* of it is installed correctly (I get the nice "Create a project" Ubuntu-specific screen) but actually clicking create-a-project gives me a list which doesn't include the Ubuntu project types. (It does include stuff I installed historically, though, such as Meego Harmattan project templates.) I do not know how
<aquarius> to rectify this; I have tried purging and reinstalling ubuntu-sdk and it didn't help. How might I go about fixing this?
<popey> aquarius: you're not the first to report this today
<popey> a linux mint user had the same problem, mint being based off 13.04
 * popey pokes Mirv 
 * popey boots a raring vm
<dpm> aquarius, have you tried http://askubuntu.com/q/259719/9781 - perhaps the old problem came back?
<aquarius> popey, what I don't know is... I have no idea whatsoever how to fix it. I am assuming that there's an exchange possible in which $QTHACKER says to me "what's in file $SOMEFILE?" and I say "$CONTENTS" and they say "aha, it should be "$UBUNTUCONTENTS", purge package ubuntu-something-or-other and reinstall it and you'll be fine. But I don't know how to proceed without that conversation, hence asking :)
<aquarius> dpm, aha, I have not tried that
<dpm> aquarius, it might be a shot in the dark, but that's what I can think of for the moment
<beuno> aquarius, btw, you could use qtcreator from the PPA as well: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/staging/
<aquarius> wooo!
<aquarius> that fixed it!
<aquarius> nice one dpm :)
<dpm> \o/
 * popey wonders if beuno is trolling aquarius knowing how much aquarius hates PPAs
<dpm> nice
 * aquarius upvotes the answer
 * popey updates his raring vm to see if that breaks it
<aquarius> beuno, I think I actually *am* running it from the PPA ;)
<aquarius> despite how much I hate PPAs, as popey correctly notes :P
<beuno> aquarius, saucy?
<aquarius> hell no. 13.04.
<popey> 16:40:11 < aquarius> My installation of Ubuntu SDK, on 13.04,
<popey> aquarius: you're dead to us ㋛
<beuno> +1
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> if it is actually the case that you have to be running a development version of Ubuntu in order to write apps for it, I think that you're OK to declare that, but you have to actually declare it ;)
<aquarius> it also means that I don't write any apps, but that's not a huge loss :)
<popey> we do declare that on fine white bond paper, in a locked filing cabinet etc
<PaoloRotolo> Good afternoon :)
<popey> hello PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Hi popey!
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, nik90_, ping
<aquarius> How do I add a new file to a project, if that new file already exists somewhere? I can see how to add a new *empty* file to a project (right-click, Add New), but not how to copy in a file which already exists.
<dpm> aquarius, I *think* there is an option somewhere, let me see if I can find it. Otherwise, you can add the file directly to the .qmlproject file, the syntax is pretty straightforward.
<aquarius> also... how do I actually run this newly-created HTML5 project? "Run" is disabled in the Build menu.
<aquarius> (apparently "the project WordBits has no active kit", whatever that means.)
<gusch> om26er: ping
<dpm> aquarius, so to the first question: there is an option to "Add existing files...", but it's grayed out. Not that useful. To the second, I think you'll have to go to the Projects tab, then click on Manage Kits to set up a default kit
<aquarius> dpm, OK, I have Manage Kits, and I can Add one, but I don't know what to add :)
<dpm> aquarius, I'm not an expert, either, but that's what my kits in Qt Creator look like: http://ubuntuone.com/0yfBeOazthg77RAZHXcPfS
<beuno> mhall119, approving
<aquarius> I have that "desktop" one, but mine is pointing at qt4. Should I edit the desktop one, or create a new one for Qt 5.0.2/
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> also: we sure surely not expecting everyone to do this? Shouldn't it be set up for people, this kit thing?
<aquarius> (I am worried that everyone working on this has already set one up and so now isn't troubled by it)
<dpm> aquarius, it should be set for you, but it seems there are a few cases where it isn't. Mirv is the expert on how this works, but he's past his EOD now
<mhall119> aquarius: you should have qtchooser stuff installed with the sdk, which would point /usr/bin/qmake to the qt5 path
<mhall119> aquarius: probably whatever problems you had previously with the SDK not finding templates and such is related to why you don't have qt5 path's in your kits
<aquarius> qtchooser is already installed, I am old.
<aquarius> told.
<mhall119> heh
 * mhall119 bites his tongue
<beuno> :)
<aquarius> ignoring that I am not old, you whippersnappers, qtchooser is not the problem; it was already installed.
<aquarius> (whatever it is, it might not be doing its job right, but it's installed :))
<aquarius> so, how do I set up one of these Kits?
<aquarius> to be honest I would much rather purge stuff and reinstall such that it all gets set up right, if everyone is convinced that my problem is that I have a bunch of old bad configuration
<aquarius> that way when I write this stuff up I'll be able to actually give instructions that are correct for people
<aquarius> rather  than "I had this problem but you might not" stuff. :)
<mhall119> bzoltan: ^^ can you help aquarius
<Laney> how can I display text in a Dialog?
<Laney> Text {} is ignored
<aquarius> Laney, set a text: property. (http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-popups0-dialog.html suggests that, anyway)
<Laney> aquarius: Wasn't clear enough
<Laney> I need to have it multiple times
<Laney> There's a few TextFields and I need to say what they are for
<aquarius> that's not a Dialog, then, I don't think, at least according to the design guidelines
<aquarius> I might be wrong
<aquarius> but I believe a Dialog is meant to be a one-shot decision-maker ("The Dialog caters for cases in which the application requires the user to determine between optional actions.") You may want a DefaultSheet or similar?
<camron> I just installed the SDK in a VM and I'm getting the same problem I had on Mint...
<aquarius> camron, is the problem that when you try to create a new project you don't get the Ubuntu project types listed?
<camron> yes
<aquarius> camron, dpm suggested http://askubuntu.com/questions/259719/qt-quick-ui-templates-missing-from-qt-creators-new-file-or-project-dialog which fixed it for me.
<aquarius> camron, it is not clear *why* it's not being automatically set up, but that may get you going.
<rschroll> A QML Question: Is it possible to catch and recover from import errors?  I'd like to use UbuntuWebView if available, but fall back to the standard WebView if not.
<aquarius> rschroll, it's doable, but awkward; you have to dynamically try and create the component with a Loader ot Qt.createQmlComponent or similar. You can't do the Pythonic thing of "try: import WhatEver; except ImportError: import Fallback"
<rschroll> aquarius: Thanks.  Didn't think of that approach.
<camron> aquarius: That appears to have worked. Thanks a lot. That link should really be added to the "getting started" page in a "troubleshooting" section. I'm gonna boot to mint now to see if it works there too
<aquarius> rschroll, no worries. I'd like to get some hacking done on Beru when I get a chance; thanks for closing out the issues I filed :)
<aquarius> camron, it's supposed to happen for you -- the link is evidence that something's going wrong in the setup. I'd like to see the setup fixed (or given better abilities to autodiagnose failures) rather than documenting workarounds, myself, but that sort of thing is an mhall119 decision ;)
<camron> Is there a bug filed?
<aquarius> I don't know; filing another one would be a good idea (the worst that can happen is that it's closed as a dup :))
<mhall119> +1 for filing bugs
<rschroll> aquarius: Didn't realize you were you.  Hi!
<aquarius> rschroll, yeah, I have too many names :)
<camron> I had to make it point to qmake in "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin", so maybe it only affects some 64-bit systems
<om26er> gusch, pong
<gusch> om26er: ok - I hope I finally get it working https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-toolbar-opened/+merge/183195
<om26er> gusch, looks good, I'll approve on jenkins +1
<om26er> gusch, btw, why don't we actaully rely on toolbar.state ?
<clepto> netcurli, ping
<netcurli> pong
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, sorry, how can I increase the size of a font in Qt? Right now it's setted at "x-large".
<netcurli> clepto:
<camron> QTTOOLDIR was set to the right place though, so that bug is really confusing now
<clepto> netcurli, about that thing earlier with variable in maps, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6055789/ , doesn't work..
<PaoloRotolo> "xx-large" doesn't work...
<netcurli> clepto: can't you do something like this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6055798/
<clepto> netcurli, wait to test
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, the largest size that can be set in a resolution-independent way is "x-large". Are you trying to set the size for a core app or for another app? -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/resolution-independence.html#fonts
<dpm> thanks oSoMoN_ for doing those Calendar reviews!
<oSoMoN_> dpm: yw
<Laney> does tabbing through components usually work?
<Laney> not sure if it never does or if I just broke it somehow
<gusch> om26er: I don't think it's big difference (I'd rather prever the easier to read .opened)
<Laney> if not, can I define a tab order somehow to make it work?
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, ty, it's relative to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1215334
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215334 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock app] Digital clock font size is smaller than design spec" [Low,Triaged]
<vjdhama> Hello all!
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, and the font is already set to "x-large"?
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, yes...
<netcurli> clepto: I am afk now for dinner, will be back later
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, I've updated the bug requesting info from design
<aquarius> dpm, irritatingly, "Add Existing Files..." is only implemented for .pro-based projects, it seems. So one has to add the files to the appropriate folder by hand, annoyingly
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, thanks!
<dpm> aquarius, ah, yeah, bummer :/
<aquarius> how big are we expecting the phone screen to be in gu?
<aquarius> (roughly)
<aquarius> qml projects default to showing a desktop window at 100x75gu, which is not the aspect ratio of a phone. I'd like to have it look a bit more accurate...
<dpm> not sure, perhaps one of the SDK guys can help on this one
<clepto> netcurli, it seems ok, thanks again!
<mhall119> aquarius: depends on the phone
<aquarius> mhall119, I know it does :)
<aquarius> mhall119, I can just make up some rough numbers; aspect ratios on a phone tend to be roughly 1.7:1. But it'd be nice to have something that actually corresponds to something real.
<mhall119> I think 50gu is roughly phone side width
<aquarius> HTML5 project successfully run. Where does the click packager get its information from? It thinks I'm stuart.langridge@canonical.com, which I clearly configured somewhere, but I don't know where ;)
<mhall119> that's what I use when running in a desktop window anyway
<mhall119> aquarius: I think that's QtCreator getting the info, not click
<mhall119> not sure where it gets it from though
<aquarius> mhall119, yeah, I'm not sure either. I looked through Tools > Options and couldn't see anything like that
<dpm> from bzr, perhaps?
<mhall119> perhaps, the bzr configs match what it's putting in my click manifest anyway
<popey> design use 40gu for width
<popey> (i counted them)
<popey> aquarius: did it get it from your DEBEMAIL ?
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ echo $DEBEMAIL
<popey> popey@ubuntu.com
<aquarius> popey, don't know wha that means
<aquarius> popey, nope, I don't appear to have that set
<popey> hm
<popey> also, see above, 40gu
<aquarius> yep, have set the window to be 40x68.
<aquarius> which looks phoneish
<aquarius> annoyingly, the webview needs to reflow
<mrqtros> bzoltan, hi!
<bzoltan> mrqtros: hello
<mrqtros> bzoltan, do you remember our dialog about click packages and C++ plugins? :)
<mrqtros> bzoltan, any news? :)
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  yes, no :)
<mrqtros> bzoltan, :D Ok, I expected it :)
<mrqtros> bzoltan, so what about pushing my plugin to Extras? :)
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  right now the only thing I can suggest is to do it manually .. so get the armhf binary of the extension and the qmldir file and add it to the qml app's source tree before packing with click
<bzoltan> mrqtros: I would not put to extras...
<bzoltan> mrqtros: let's try to the main toolkit
<mrqtros> bzoltan, o_O why main toolkit in priority? :)
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  just simple the extras is not a good place imo
<mrqtros> bzoltan, hmm ... I think that Extras is good place for third party
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  I do not, but let's not argue about it :)
<bzoltan> mrqtros:  basically if an API is crap than it will not land on the image anyway, regardless of its location... but if it is good then why not to add to the sdk
<mrqtros> bzoltan, Ok, it's little late today, can we discuss it tomorrow? :)
<bzoltan>  mrqtros:  sure
<bzoltan> it is late
<aquarius> bzoltan, when the click packager builds the manifest, where does it get the information in there from? In particular, my email address that goes in "maintainer"?
<bzoltan> and yes
<bzoltan> aquarius:  that is easy ...we have quick link from NSA, we know everything about you, just did not want to add your phone number and shoe size
<aquarius> the NSA still think I work at Canonical, is the problem ;)
<bzoltan> aquarius:  ok... kidding .. it comes from the 'bzr whoami'
<aquarius> aha, winn0r
<aquarius> I'll fix that then :)
<bzoltan> aquarius:  good idea... or call the HR to send the paycheck :)
<aquarius> yeahhhh, fixed.
<aquarius> thanks bzoltan :)
<bzoltan>  aquarius: no probs, mate :) keep the apps rolling :)
<aquarius> beuno, does my developer namespace *have* to begin com.ubuntu.developer ?
<aquarius> mhall119, dpm, are you expecting people entering the competition to upload a click package early and then keep overwriting it with new versions as they improve the app, or would you expect someone to just publish bzr branches or similar and then upload a package once they're confident it's finished? (Obviously once all this stuff is properly up and running, I shouldn't release a package until I want to
<aquarius> actually release to users, but the competition is different because we're still so early days)
<mhall119> aquarius: I expect people to use bzr branches to share their code until it's pretty close to completion, and only then start uploading click packages to the store
<aquarius> mhall119, right, OK. bzr branch it is, then ;)
<aquarius> mhall119, perhaps you know the answer to the question I directed to beuno above? does my developer namespace *have* to begin com.ubuntu.developer ?
<dpm> aquarius, but I'd personally like you to upload the package already, since you provide such good feedback
<aquarius> ooh, dissenting advice from the community team ;)
<dpm> and if things break you know who to talk to and then we get things fixed for everyone
<mhall119> aquarius: no, it doesn't
<aquarius> I shall happily upload a package.
<dpm> hahaha
<aquarius> mhall119, right, so I can make it be org.kryogenix and that's all good?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> aquarius: as long as it's unique, that's all that matters
<mhall119> aquarius: it's not conflicting advice, btw, since there's a difference between what we want *you* to do and what we want *others* to do :)
 * aquarius grins
<dpm> yeah, and when we really dissent we go for fist fights
<aquarius> I am filling out the form for my app. Does the "description" (a paragraph) get displayed alongside the "summary" (one line), or should I repeat the one-line summary in the description?
<dpm> bzoltan, so back to my question from this morning, checking if there is a way to do it, or if it requires work on the tools: I've got a compiled binary for a C++ QML extension and a QML frontend. I know how to put them together in a click package, but how to I get the QML code at runtime to know where the C++ binary is? (i.e. it's on the same folder as the QML, not in the system locations)
<wellsb> I'm having more problems with click and apparmor than deb packaging
<aquarius> dpm, Qt.resolvedUrl(".") returns a file URL for the folder that the qml file is in, I believe.
<aquarius> Qt.resolvedUrl("mybinary") should return file:///path/to/wherever/the/app/is/mybinary
<dpm> but can I use this info to do the import?
<bzoltan> dpm:  check what the QML extension + Tabbed UI template does, that is the simplest example what shows exactly what you need
<aquarius> dpm, oh, you don't want to reference the binary, you want Qt to add the folder that the binary is in to the QML import path? NFI how to do that, that's a bzoltan thing to ask ;)
 * dpm checks the QML extension + Tabbed UI template
 * bzoltan has to call it a day if he does not want to sleep on the couch :)
<beuno> aquarius, right, you can pick whatever namespace you own
<aquarius> org.kryogenix it is :)
<wellsb> I'm afraid I may have added an extra dot to my namespace.  Hopefully my apps don't turn out com.wellsb..appname
<beuno> wellsb, I can check for you. Under what name is it submitted
<beuno> aquarius, we should probably make that clearer in the UI, huh?
<wellsb> One sec, beuno.  Let me check
<aquarius> beuno, yes, I think so. At the moment it's not clear -- and I don't own com.ubuntu.developer.sil, so it does rather suggest that I can either make up what I want, or that I have to be under c.u.d.*
<wellsb> beuno: account name is bradwellsbcom I guess?
<dpm> hm, either I don't understand it or the QML extension + Tabbed UI template does not really do what I was looking for
<dpm> It still loads the plugin from the system location :/
<beuno> wellsb, fixed
<dpm> aha, found it
<wellsb> I appreciate it
<dpm> qmlscene needs to be run with the -I ../modulepath argument
<gusch> om26er: somehow ther seems to be a new issue now - can you have a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-toolbar-opened/+merge/183195
<om26er> gusch, sure
<om26er> gusch, the failure is rather different
<om26er> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2455/testReport/junit/gallery_app.tests.test_album_editor/TestAlbumEditor/test_add_photo_with_mouse_/
<gusch> om26er: yes, but why did swicthing the tab stop to work?
<om26er> gusch, probably a race
<om26er> lets retry first
<aquarius> do I need to make my icon the Ubuntu Shape myself? Or does the package stuff automatically crop it to being an Ubuntu shape if I provide a square icon with colour right up to the edges?
<wellsb> I've added networking and accounts security policy groups, but under apparmor the account model is still not being populated.  It works if I just run the qml in /opt with qmlscene directly.  Is there another policy I should add?
<gusch> om26er: started a rebuild
<netcurli> aquarius: you can just provide a square icon
<aquarius> thanks netcurli
<aquarius> (although I have now done a nice rounded one, using Lucas's template :))
<aquarius> mhall119, what do I choose as "licence", if my app contains things under different licences? Can I just choose "Other Open Source"?
<mhall119> aquarius: on myapps?
<aquarius> mhall119, yes, sorry, in the new beta myapps create-your-app-and-upload-it process
<mhall119> aquarius: I don't think it strictly matters, do you have a primary license for your code?
<aquarius> my code's public domain; some of the sounds are CC-BY; the wordlist is from WordNet, which has its own (open-source-compatible) licence
<aquarius> I've put Other Open Source for now (there's a detailed list of the licenced stuff in the app's About page in the app itself)
<aquarius> mhall119, also, do I need to ask for "audio" permissions just to play any sounds at all from a WebView, or is that for apps that want to play *background* audio?
<mhall119> aquarius: good question, and I don't know the answer, you'd have to ask the security team
 * aquarius asks jdstrand ;)
<clepto> kalikiana, will this work? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6056097/ (my actual code is more complicated)
<wellsb> Is there an issue with N4 audio today?  I'm not getting anything
<aquarius> mhall119 or popey, are you in the mood for testing a package? I'd like to know if I've built it right before I upload it.
<popey> sure
<beuno> aquarius, if you also send it my way, I can run it through our lint checker
<popey> wellsb: audio works here
<aquarius> beuno, popey, http://ubuntuone.com/1hVGw1kJiNCaBef0uyfjEi
<wellsb> Thanks
<popey> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130831)
<popey> thats the image tho
<aquarius> I think it's quite possible that I haven't correctly built the package or something, hence checking :)
<popey> aquarius: what do I do with that?
<aquarius> popey, I have no idea. It's a click package. :)
<popey> \o/
<aquarius> popey, you tell me what to do with it
<beuno> aquarius, package names need to be lowecase
<aquarius> popey, as far as I understand it, I can't install them on the desktop yet :)
<popey> well, I'll start by doing adb push to get it on the phone
<beuno> lowercase, even
<randomcpp> clepto,
<aquarius> beuno, what??
<aquarius> beuno, it didn't say that. Anywhere. Nor did anything anywhere complain.
<popey> they also need to have ~1 on the end
<popey> I kid of course
<wellsb> popey: push it, then do pkcon -p install-local <file>
<mhall119> aquarius: yes, there are bugs to make things complain about that
<beuno> aquarius, right, the SDK has a bug filed against it and we're updating the web
<clepto> randomcpp, ?
<popey> thanks wellsb
<randomcpp> clepto, you should use db as model,
<randomcpp> not a document
<aquarius> but I can't fix that in the web, can I? It was pretty clear about how I can't change the name of a package once it's built.
<beuno> aquarius, right, once you upload it. If you already did, I can change it for you
<aquarius> do I have to delete my currently-set-up-and-waiting-for-an-upload app on the web, then?
<beuno>     "lint_maintainer_format": "invalid format for maintainer: sil-launchpad@kryogenix.org",
<mhall119> aquarius: beuno can change it, and once the fix is in place changing won't be necessary anymore
<beuno> also, ^
<clepto> randomcpp, here is using a document http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/view/head:/examples/u1db-qt-example-2b/u1db-qt-example-2b.qml#L79
<randomcpp> or if you to use your methos
<randomcpp> method*
<popey> aquarius: ping me when you're compliant ☻
<aquarius> beuno, I haven't uploaded the click package yet (that's why I'm having you guys test it first), but I *have* done all the other configuration and uploaded icons etc
<beuno> aquarius, you should be able to change the package name
<beuno> if not, I'll change it for you
<randomcpp> in the delegate you should be able to access data with: modelData.title
 * aquarius gives beuno the stink-eye
<aquarius> now I have to work out where all the names are set and change them :)
<clepto> randomcpp, ok I'll try
<beuno> aquarius, I know, I know. Still a lot of manual things until we scan packags on upload
<beuno> and, we've just opened the store
<beuno> so hitting this bugs now  :)
<aquarius> beuno, so my "Application Name" can be upper-case if I want, but "Package name" must be lower-case, and it must also exactly match the name in my manifest file?
<beuno> aquarius, correct
<aquarius> beuno, does the filename of the click package itself also have to match that?
<beuno> all of this will go away in a month or so, as we'll scan
<beuno> aquarius, it does not
<aquarius> is the filename of the click package important at all?
<beuno> we rename them
<aquarius> ok
<clepto> randomcpp, but first i need a way to get the length of "notes", any idea?
<aquarius> Currently QtCreator keeps resetting the stuff I set in the manifest. Is it supposed to be saving these things?
<randomcpp> listview,model.length
<beuno> aquarius, happens to me too. Moind filing a bug?
<randomcpp> listview.model.length
<aquarius> beuno, not at all
<beuno> ta
<aquarius> beuno, I can't change the package name on the web; I changed it on "Your app" (first screen of the upload "wizard") from "WordBits" to "wordbits", but it gets set back
<aquarius> beuno, do you need to change it?
<beuno> aquarius, gah, that sounds like a bug. I'll file it and fix it for you
<clepto> randomcpp, TypeError: Cannot read property 'length' of undefined ... i already try it :/
<aquarius> beuno, thank you. (I think it may be app 21, but I'm not sure. Also, if it is, cool, 'cos that's my U1 id too ;))
<randomcpp> clepto,  maybe you call it before you actually defined a model
<beuno> aquarius, fixed
<wellsb> Hmm I'm not even getting audio when testing the ringtones in the sound settings
<aquarius> popey, were you serious about packages needing ~1 on the end?
<aquarius> popey, I don't know how to do that; the click packager isn't doing it
<popey> no, i was being comical..
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> sod off
<popey> MICROSO~1
<aquarius> when I do not know what I am doing is not the time to troll me about requirements :)
<clepto> randomcpp, do you want to check the code?
<aquarius> popey, http://ubuntuone.com/63Dmm7YUlllZMNs8kGTC3N  should now be a correctly-lowercase click package.
<popey> kk
<aquarius> I have much feedback about this whole process, incidentally. You guys might want to prepare for a long email ;)
<beuno>   /o\
<beuno> aquarius, did you fix the maintainer field as well?
<randomcpp> clepto, alternatively: db.getDoc(docId).notes.length
<randomcpp> or
<randomcpp> something.contents.notes.length
<clepto> randomcpp, tried and tried and not working... I'm feeling desperate :P
<randomcpp> clepto
<clepto> randomcpp, notesDatabase.getDoc("notes").length gives undefined
<randomcpp> create has to be set to true
<randomcpp> otherwise that document won't never ever be created
<randomcpp> that's why you have undefined everywhere
<popey> aquarius: it has no icon, you know this?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-02-193510.png
<popey> it also fails to start
<netcurli> Icon=qmlscene
<aquarius> ah, I haven't set the icon, you're quite right ;)
<popey> not sure how to debug it not starting
<netcurli> the desktop file has uppercase letters in it
<aquarius> popey, can you see what happens when it fails to start?
<netcurli> Unable to activate  "org.kryogenix.wordbits_wordbits_0.1.desktop"
<popey> where do the desktop files go?
<aquarius> can I just drop "icon64.png" into the root of my package and put "Icon=icon64.png" in WordBits.desktop?
<netcurli> .local/share/applications
<popey> org.kryogenix.wordbits_WordBits_0.1.desktop
<popey> ah
<aquarius> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<aquarius> so loads of stuff has to agree with the package name, then?
 * aquarius looks annoyed.
<beuno> ya
<beuno> ok, off to the dentist, bbiab
<aquarius> popey, ok, try the url again
<aquarius> new version of the package. I have not changed the version number
<popey> k
<aquarius> popey, sorry about this, btw; I'd test on my own device if I had one ;)
<aquarius> it might have an icon now... and might not.
<popey> Results:
<popey> should that say something?
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> where are you getting Results from
<aquarius> ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6056196/
<aquarius> god knows
<aquarius> I don't know what that means :)
 * popey reboots phone
<randomcpp> clepto, solved'
<randomcpp> ?
<netcurli> aquarius: icon is there now
<popey> odd, i didnt see one
<netcurli> aquarius: but I still can't launch the app
<popey> wonder if we're missing cordova or something
<aquarius> netcurli, I suspect there's something else which needs changing to be lowercase.
<aquarius> No cordova required.
<popey> yay, icon now I rebooted
<aquarius> is it starting the correct desktop file now?
<netcurli> aquarius: what does your manifest.json look like?
<aquarius> netcurli, it's difficult to say because I can't see that
<popey> org.kryogenix.wordbits_WordBits_0.1.desktop
<popey> still uppercase here
<aquarius> popey, the file itself is uppercase? Or the thing it's trying to *launch* is?
<popey> Exec=aa-exec -p org.kryogenix.wordbits_WordBits_0.1 -- qmlscene $@ WordBits.qml
<netcurli> you should have a manifest.json in your project directory?!
<popey> i wonder if click didn't upgrade the package i had
<aquarius> netcurli, oh, should I?
<netcurli> after qtcreator builds the click
<netcurli> it gets generated
<aquarius> netcurli, ooh, so I do :)
<aquarius> it doesn't show up in qtcreator ;)
<aquarius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6056209/
<aquarius> is my manifest file
<netcurli> as I suspected :) same mistake as with my app
<netcurli> under "hooks"
<netcurli> there is still a not lowercase version of the app name
<aquarius> aha
 * popey would recommend "find . | grep W" ☻
<netcurli> mh.. the name is not org. .. but com.ubuntu. ..
<aquarius> ok, try the URL again :)
<aquarius> popey, I don't want to rename everything to lowercase, because that'll sod everything up. Obviously I will not make this mistake again, though :)
<aquarius> netcurli, it keeps resetting that. I think that the latest version should have .org in there
<aquarius> ubuntu-sdk
<cwayne_> i'm having a lot of trouble making my list scrollable, anyone have any ideas?
<boiko> cwayne_: where is the code?
<aquarius> cwayne_, a ListView should automatically be scrollable. Does it scroll with the mousewheel?
<netcurli> aquarius: I can launch the new app now
<cwayne_> aquarius, nope, it doesn't
<cwayne_> boiko, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6056224/
<aquarius> netcurli, that's a start! does it *work*? :)
<cwayne_> or lp:~cwayne18/+junk/ufitbit-tracker
<netcurli> I think so
<netcurli> yes
<netcurli> I can do stuff in it
<popey> it starts!
<popey> well, i get a blank qmlscene
<popey> blimey, eventually it appears
<popey> that took a while
<aquarius> netcurli, questions to answer: do you get a list of words correctly; when you get a word right, does it show that word; does it play a sound on a correct guess; on an incorrect guess; does Hint work; can you switch to the About tab and back again/
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1219948 filed about the Packaging stuff resetting all the options every time I open it, beuno
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219948 in Ubuntu QtCreator Plugins "Packaging resets package name, other attributes to default every time it's opened" [Undecided,New]
<popey> aquarius: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-02-195433.png
<aquarius> hrm
<aquarius> why's that all tiny then?
<netcurli> the layout looks correct on my gnex
<aquarius> it's correct layout in qmlscene here :(
<popey>  3132 phablet   30  10  199m  38m  28m S  21.8  2.0   0:01.79 QtWebProcess
<popey> thats eating cpu quite a bit before I see anything
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-02-195638.png
<aquarius> cwayne_, try setting the width on your listview (you don't have one, now)
<cwayne_> aquarius, just setting it to parent.width?
<aquarius> cwayne_, yep
<cwayne_> aquarius, ah, that did it!
<aquarius> cwayne_, qml really doesn't like it if stuff doesn't have widths. Loads of things just silently fail. It irritates me no end :)
<cwayne_> aquarius, yeah, until i set the height the listview would only show one item, was SURE my js was wrong
<netcurli> aquarius: so I can play the game, go the the About tab and all, but I don't get sound
<netcurli> but that might just be my device
<aquarius> (technically they're not silently failing; the problem you had was that the listview was 0 px wide, which is why you couldn't scroll on it, but the content in it overflows. I wish ListViews were clip:true by default.)
<cwayne_> aquarius, agh, now it tries to scroll over  the row at the top, hm
<aquarius> netcurli, yeah, I believe that sound just doesn't work on the devices, yet; mhall119 tried the web version of the game (http://www.kryogenix.org/code/browser/wordbits-html5/wordbits.html) and didn't get any sound there either, so I think maybe sound just doesn't work. But it's hard to tell ;)
<aquarius> cwayne_, you're using Tabs wrong. Observe http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-tabs.html -- your Page should be the page: attribute of a Tab, not just a child. So Tab { page: Page { page goes here } }
<aquarius> cwayne_, I get tripped up by that all the time, too :)
<mhall119> aquarius: some sound works, I can watch youtube videos on my phone browser and I get sound
<aquarius> mhall119, is that video playing in the video player, or inbrowser?
<aquarius> mhall119, and can you get any web page or app to make a sound? :)
<mhall119> aquarius: in browser
<aquarius> ooh, so it plays sounds in the browser?
<mhall119> now sure if it's using webm or flash or gstreamer plugin or what
<netcurli> aquarius: and now that I opened it a second time I have to agree with popey, it takes quite some time to start
<mhall119> aquarius: for videos anyway
<aquarius> netcurli, right. I do not know whether that's my fault or not. :(
<aquarius> netcurli, that is: I do not know whether I can make it be faster, or whether that's just how long it takes to start qmlscene and a web widget :(
<aquarius> I'd work on minimising that startup time -- maybe showing a loading screen quickly, which I do sort of do anyway -- but testing that sort of thing remotely is close to impossible. Bah.
<aquarius> mhall119, are other HTML5 apps starting up in good time?
<mhall119> aquarius: only other one I've tried is your canonical-auth, and it seems to load fine
<mhall119> fine==quickly
<aquarius> mhall119, ah, but that's not an HTML5 native app with qmlscene and a webview -- that's actually in-browser.
<mhall119> yeah
<aquarius> I don't know whether the startup time for wordbits is slow because I'm being slow to initialise stuff, or whether it takes a long time to set things up before I even get any influence over it
<mhall119> so maybe your issue is loading QWebkit's WebView QML component
<netcurli> aquarius: you can try the analyze tab in qtcreator
<aquarius> indeed
<aquarius> netcurli, I can, but that'll only tell me how long it takes on my desktop, and it's not slow there :)
<netcurli> mh
<netcurli> then I don't know how much more you can debug without a device
<aquarius> yeah, I know
<aquarius> I was hoping I wouldn't *have* to debug, what with things being convergent and all ;)
<aquarius> but clearly a device is needed, for two reasons: 1. it's slower, and why that is needs working out (perhaps the stack can be made faster, or a splash screen loaded and then the webview loaded with a Loader in the background), and 2. it comes up tiny on popey's device for reasons I do not understand.
<netcurli> aquarius: what happens when you resize the app window on the desktop
<aquarius> it scales correctly
<aquarius> I tried that :)
<aquarius> sometimes the webview decides to put the wordbit buttons all in one tall column or soemthing equally weird (there's a workaround for this on startup inside the code), but it never renders the whole thing perfectly in a quarter of the screen.
<aquarius> I don't understand why that might even happen.
<cwayne_> boiko, hey, sorry, my internets died
<boiko> cwayne_: no problems,
<aquarius> anyway, thank you popey and netcurli for testing. Now to decide whether to put it in the beta USC or not.
<clepto> randomcpp, should the create property be always true? in every run?
<randomcpp> at least the first run
<aquarius> every run
<aquarius> u1db-qml creates a document if it doesn't exist.
<aquarius> you can just set create:true and forget about it; on second run, it'll just ignore it (it will not overwrite the existing document with the defaults).
<clepto> thanks aquarius
<clepto> randomcpp, I sorry for not answering before.. I'm making progress but very slow
<clepto> randomcpp, for some reason listview's model return undefined...
<randomcpp> clepto, post some code
<clepto> randomcpp, wait
<clepto> randomcpp, https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch run it and create a note
<clepto> just title should be fine
<randomcpp> ok a sec
<randomcpp> I finish a commit first
<clepto> ok
<randomcpp> does anybody know what's the arguments PopupUtils.open takes?
<randomcpp> the first is the component, the second the caller and is there a third?
<clepto> randomcpp, i don't think so
<randomcpp> clepto, the note appeared after I clicked on archive then on notes again
<randomcpp> I know what's wrong
<randomcpp> since you use an array
<nik90_> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> nik90_: pong
<randomcpp> as a model, you have to call each time you modify that array the *changed() event
<randomcpp> or
<randomcpp> pass the array again as a model
<randomcpp> similar to this issue http://qt-project.org/forums/viewthread/31880/
<nik90_> mhall119: tomorrow can you ask balloons to look into the autopilot bug that I am facing for the clock app? In the morning, I am at work and cannot talk to him. And when I get home, it is too late to catch him on irc
<nik90_> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/+activereviews
<nik90_> mhall119: the top 4 MP are blocked due to it.
<mhall119> nik90_: I'll put it on my list
<nik90_> mhall119: thanks. I tried contacting him but no response
<clepto> randomcpp, how i call the *changed event?
<wellsb> popey: You said audio works fine for you.  Do an upgrade and dist-upgrade and let me know if it still works fine.  I just did a clean install, and audio worked.  After upgrade and restart, it failed again
<popey> wellsb: sure
<nik90_> wellsb: since when did audio stop working for you? And which device?
<nik90_> wellsb: i am facing same issue on nexus 4
<randomcpp> notesDocument.contents.notes.changed() or notesDocument.contents.notesChanged() or alternatively set the model again
<wellsb> N4, I just noticed it today, but it could have been around a while
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6056484/
<popey> thats all that needs to be updated
<wellsb> What security privileges do I need to access Online Accounts?
<wellsb> I have accounts and networking with no luck.  I think I even tried content_exchange.  It works when I qmlscene from /opt directly, but the account model does not populate under apparmor
<popey> wellsb: updated, i still get audio from playing Sintel
<sbeattie> wellsb: I *think* you also need the 'accounts' privilege as well, but I'm not sure where the state of the online accounts mediation is at, at the moment.
<wellsb> popey: and it survived a reboot?
<popey> that was after a reboot
<wellsb> Interesting
<sbeattie> wellsb: oh, hrm, you have accounts already. What rejections show up in /var/log/syslog?
<beuno> thanks aquarius!
<clepto> randomcpp, i re-set the model but i still get the error regarding the length
<clepto> randomcpp, sorry for the trouble
<randomcpp> but notesDocument.contents.notes.length
<randomcpp> works at least?
<clepto> randomcpp, sometime it works other not... now its not :P
<clepto> sometimes*
<clepto> I'll do it tomorrow from the start with clear head
<randomcpp> clepto, than there's something wrong in how you create new notes
<randomcpp> then*
<randomcpp> because the only reason why *.notes.length returns undefined is because *.notes.length is not an array :p
<clepto> randomcpp, right now I really can't think :P
<randomcpp> nik90_, I've implemented Image preview
<randomcpp> it shows an image per time, it doesn't work as a gallery
<randomcpp> and btw nik90_ those guys from f2f didn't answered yet >.<
<randomcpp> good night guys, see you
<cwayne_> can you change the color of progressbar?
<cwayne_> mhall119, any idea? ^
<mhall119> cwayne_: maybe by messing around with the theming
<jec> Hi guys! What are the programming languages that i need to know to get started? Are they qml and c++ only?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-03
<cwayne_> boiko, hey, so i followed your template and it looks so much better :D
<boiko> cwayne_: nice! :D
<cwayne_> boiko, still struggling with the Divider, but that's not super important :)
<boiko> cwayne_: what's up with the divider?
<cwayne_> boiko, when i make it the last item in the column, it's right at the bottom of the progress bar, like 0px difference
<cwayne_> but i cant do anchors.top/bottom because it's in a column i think
<cwayne_> so it's like i'd need to adjust the spacing of just that 1 column item
<boiko> cwayne_: you can set the spacing of the column to units.gu(1) or something like that
<boiko> cwayne_: a trick you can do is to append an empty item at the end of the column, with the height you need
<cwayne_> boiko, right, but if i do the spacing, it changes between the other list elements too
<cwayne_> like 'steps' and the numbers
<cwayne_> ah, put the divider at the top, and add an empty element :D
<boiko> cwayne_: ah ok, so the empty item below the divider should do the trick
<cwayne_> hm, how can i do an empty item?  if i try to just listmodel.append({}) it adds a blank prgress bar :)
<camron> Get core apps from "ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily"?
<camron> ? Or should I get the latest development code from launchpad?
<iBelieve> camron, what do you want to do with the core apps? Run them, look at the code, or contribute to them?
<camron> contribute
<iBelieve> camron, Both then. Normally run the apps from the PPA, and use that to find bugs or missing features
<iBelieve> camron, when working on a bug, branch the code from launchpad and code and run from that
<cwayne_> iBelieve, hey, im still working on the trello plugin, i hit the same thing you did :/
<iBelieve> cwayne_, the unsupported browser error?
<iBelieve> cwayne_, that's too bad that you're having problems. Thanks for trying to get it to work!
<cwayne_> iBelieve, oh, i'll get it, i refuse to give up now :D
<camron> Any reason why the QML Scene viewer would randomly stop rendering? It looks like it's showing a part of the away screen
<camron> Hmm, working again
<camron> annndd it's broke again. Prob video card driver issues.
<Mirv> popey: my expertise seems to be limited to offering resetting of Qt Creator configuration... but for aquarius and some others Qt4 problem - if they're using KDE for example, they may need to hand-configure the Qt5 in Qt Versions + Kits options, since KDE currently forcefully adds Qt4 as the first item in path
<Mirv> camron: if resetting the configuration did not help like it did for aquarius, you could check echo $PATH before you go on and try starting qtcreator from command line
<Mirv> and also, in case Qt Creator auto-misconfigures itself becaus of PATH, one needs to go to Options -> Qt versions, add Qt5 in there (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmake) and on the Kits page select Qt 5 to be used
<AskUbuntu> Fullscreen Ogre App freeze on exit | http://askubuntu.com/q/340716
<AskUbuntu> Shut down from User Program | http://askubuntu.com/q/340731
<dholbach> good morning
<labsin> Anybody know how to use the Ubuntu Qml Toolkit -> Theme.palette? And why Theme.palette.normal.background isn't the color I choose in my MainView?
<labsin> Does anybody already use i18n in qml? I simply can't get it to work.
<oSoMoN> labsin: how exactly is it not working? are you getting errors?
<labsin> oSoMoN, I have multiple issues. Fist, I don't know where to put the po files.
<labsin> Also tr("%n file", "%n files", count) always displays "%n file" and is also listed in the pot file as "%n file"
<dpm> labsin, you need to do tr("%n file", "%n files", count).arg(count)
<oSoMoN> labsin: usually in your source tree they would be in a po/ folder, and when installed the compiled translations should go under /usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/appname.mo
<labsin> oSoMoN, and for the click packages?
<labsin> dpm, tnx
<oSoMoN> labsin: good question, I don’t know the answer, dpm do you know that?
<dpm> labsin, oSoMoN, we've not worked it out yet, but you can install them in ./locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/appname.mo and then tell the app to load them from there during initialization. Let me give you more details on how to do that, I need to find out myself
<dpm> hm, it looks like it's not possible yet, we need a i18n.bindtextdomain implementation
<dpm> timp, any ideas on that? For click packages we won't be able to install translations in /usr/share/locale, which is what gettext assumes in the UITK. I think we'd need to implement gettext's bindtextdomain function to specify another location for translations (i.e. to point to a relative path inside the click package)
<labsin> dpm, Ok. Btw, the %n isn't working. It should be %1 or something. Best to change http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-i18n.html
<oSoMoN> dpm, timp: ideally, the UITK would transparently detect that it’s a click package and set the search path accordingly, without the developer caring about how the app is packaged
<oSoMoN> not sure if/how that can be done though
<dpm> oSoMoN, I agree. I think it might be worth considering to assume that all QML apps will be click packages
<oSoMoN> dpm: I think it’s the goal, but it currently isn’t the case yet, afaik we have a set of system apps that are not click yet
<dpm> oSoMoN, yeah, but are we not migrating them all to click? (dropping letters, sudoku and stock ticker already are installed as click packages)
<oSoMoN> dpm: yes, I think that’s the plan
<dpm> if so, translations will break for each app as soon as they are installed as click
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Welsh Rarebit Day! :-D
<PaoloRotolo> Hi everybody!
<popey> hey PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Hi popey!
<m-b-o> Hi all
<nik90_> Hi all :)
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: hope we can get your branches in today
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90_ :D
<PaoloRotolo> good news
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: erm ... I said I *hope* :D. so not yet good news :P
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, lol
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, sorry for the delay, but I was in holiday the last week. I've a question about the stopwatch laps :D
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, do you remember the laps numeration :D?
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: sort of. No worries. I was quite occupied as well
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, I don't know how to decrease the laps count
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, something like "laps.count -1"
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: I am windows right now, so cannot check. But something like laps.count-1 should work
<PaoloRotolo> ok, thanks anyway
<popey> hi m-b-o / nik90_
<nik90_> hi popey
<PaoloRotolo> it doesn't work :(
<PaoloRotolo> What's wrong with:
<PaoloRotolo>                     onItemRemoved: {
<PaoloRotolo>                         laps.count-1
<PaoloRotolo>                     }
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: because the lap list is a ListModel. So you need to use a ListModel functions to remove an item
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: the official qml docs explain ListModel in detail
<nik90_> about how to add/remove an item from a ListModel
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, this http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html ?
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: no
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo:
<nik90_> I cannot paste links for some reason. Search google
<nik90_> for qml listmodel
<nik90_> the official qt docs
<dpm> morning nik90_, did you have any luck reaching QA people to get those merge proposals landing?
<dpm> morning PaoloRotolo, m-b-o
<PaoloRotolo> Hi dpm
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qdeclarativemodels.html :D?
<m-b-o> hi dpm
<WebbyIT> PaoloRotolo, I think nik90 thinks about http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/listmodel.html
<WebbyIT> PaoloRotolo, if you need help, feel free to ping me, also on an italian channel if you prefers ;)
<PaoloRotolo> WebbyIT, thanks a lot :D
<nik90_> WebbyIT: thnx. that was the link
<WebbyIT> nik90_, yw :)
<nik90_> dpm: nope
<nik90_> dpm: on talking to thomi and omer it is a genuine upstream autopilot issue
<nik90_> dpm: until that is resolved, there is nothing much I can do
<camron> Just did a fresh Ubuntu install, and I still get that dumb bug where the project wizard is missing
<popey> camron: because it can't find the right qt version?
<camron> ya
<popey> dpm: do we have a bug for that?
<popey> you seemed to already know about it when aq had the issue yesterday
<camron> Looks like there's is a second bug here too. "No qmlviewer installed". I can't run the app
<WebbyIT> How can I debug an app that freeze? I try to use Analyze tool in QTCreator, but after the crash of the app doesn't load the data
<popey> WebbyIT: strace, gdb ?
<popey> camron: clean install of ubuntu and added the ppa and installed the sdk?
<camron> yes
<WebbyIT> popey, works with Qml app?
<WebbyIT> popey, well, stupid question, I can install the app and then use strace :/
<dpm> popey, we don't, I just noticed this morning that a bunch of Clock and Calendar MPs were failing, but there are no QA folks online yet
<clepto> question http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6058375/
<popey> dpm: lets pounce on fginther when he wakes
 * dpm nods
<wellsb> nic-doffay: I see your merge made it.  Great
<nic-doffay> wellsb, yep
<camron> Hmm. I am getting a different output than what I remember on my working system from "qtchooser -list-versions"
<camron> My Ubuntu VM and Mint setups had qt5 and some qt4 listing
<camron> This setup all I see is "qt5-x86_64-linux-gnu"
<camron> Can someone with a working SDK run "qtchooser -list-versions" and tell me what it says?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6058405/
<popey> camron: ^
<popey> I'm on Ubuntu 13.10
<camron> Thank you. Ya, someone seems to be wrong.
<Laney> where's the calendar app's trunk branch?
<camron> I'm 13.04, and I only see "qt5-x86_64-linux-gnu".
<Laney> ah lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<camron> Might just give up. It looks like God doesn't want me to fix any bugs
<popey> camron: I dont understand why it doesn't work for you.. What version of ubuntu you on now?
<camron> 13.04. Fresh. Only installed video drivers before
<popey> camron: in a vm or native?
<popey> if vm, which vm platform?
<camron> native. It worked when I tried in a VM
<camron> It also worked in my native Mint setup (aside from the project bug)
<dpm> popey, do you happen to know the gstreamer 1.0 equivalent of gstreamer0.1-plugins-* that contains the codec to get the music app to play mp3 files on the phone?
<popey> ugly isnt it?
<popey> gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly
<popey> Gstreamer-Decoders: application/vnd.rn-realmedia; application/x-pn-realaudio; application/x-rdt, media=(string)application, encoding-name=(string)X-REAL-RDT; application/x-rtp, media=(string){ application, video, audio }, payload=(int)[ 96, 127 ], encoding-name=(string)X-ASF-PF; audio/AMR; audio/AMR-WB; audio/ac3; audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)[ 1, 3 ]; audio/x-ac3; audio/x-lpcm; audio/x-private1-ac3; audio/x-private1-lpcm; audio/x-s
<popey> looks like it
<popey> camron: so now, you can open ubuntu sdk and you dont get the ubuntu options in file -> new project, like before?
<dpm> awesome, thanks popey
<camron> That bug happenes, but I use that fix. The problem now is that it says qmlviewer isnt installed and I can run the app. "qtchooser -list-versions" isn't given the proper output either
<camron> can't*
<popey> qmlviewer!?
<popey> for me qmlviewer is a symlink to qtchooser
<camron> Does 13.04 come with an older SDK?
<popey> which is shipped with the qtchooser package
<popey> well, you need to have the ppa enabled..
<popey> but it should work.. Mirv ^ seen this?
<camron> I did "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-sdk". "sudo apt-get autoremove". But I still have access to qtchooser. Does that ship with 13.04?
<popey> do "apt-cache policy qtchooser" to see where you got it
<camron> "500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu/ raring/main amd"
<popey> camron: http://popey.com/~alan/qtc_1.png http://popey.com/~alan/qtc_2.png
<popey> is that what you see?
<camron> Give me a min, I need to reinstall the sdk
<camron> I did "sudo apt-get remove qtchooser" and I'm reinstalling the SDK
<camron> The screenshots match my setup
<camron> I'm getting the proper output from qtchoose -list-versions at least
<Mirv> popey: camron: qmlviewer is for QML1/Qt4, the Qt Creator is just silly enough to complain about it even if using Qt5
<Mirv> we do not use it, but it can be installed if wanted
<camron> OK thanks. What would be a reason that I can't run/build an app then?
<camron> "qtchooser -print-env".    QT_SELECT="default"  is that correct?
<nik90|Office> dpm: Gunter has proposed a fix for the autopilot issue at https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/uitk-autopilot-tab-switch-issue/+merge/183625
<nik90|Office> dpm: I guess after that is merged into trunk and lands as an update, things should work
<dpm> nik90|Office, thanks, looking at it now
<wellsb> Hmm, so my app can't play sound under apparmor or access onlineaccounts.  I just get a bunch of denied messages.  I've added accounts, networking, and audio
<wellsb> Has anybody had better luck with AA?
<dpm> wellsb, you might want to ping jdstrand or mdeslaur on #ubuntu-touch when they come online. They're the AA experts
<Mirv> camron: that's correct, yes. can you check echo $PATH ?
<Mirv> camron: on KDE at least there is a forced Qt4 in the PATH, causing Qt Creator to configure itself automatically for Qt4, in which case it needs manual configuration in Options -> Qt Versions + Kits
<galgalesh> Hi, I'm working with the ubuntu SDK and I'm trying to find how to automatically select a textbox and show the numpad of the phone/tablet
<camron> Mirv: ya thanks. I ended up finding that solution myself after testing if I could compile a desktop QT GUI app.
<Mirv> camron: \o/
<dpm> popey, after installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly I can get the Music app to play music.  So it seems Qt Multimedia does not play well with the gstreamer 1.0 plugins?
<WebbyIT> dpm, doyou have one minute?
<dpm> WebbyIT, sure
<WebbyIT> dpm, this morning I startet to investigate bug 1217876
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217876 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Calculator locks while scrolling" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217876
<dpm> ah, yeah, a really annoying one
<WebbyIT> dpm, and I find a but of qt that I think can be related
<WebbyIT> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-29727
<WebbyIT> dpm, there is a patch but only for QT 5.1.0
<WebbyIT> dpm, how can I verify if is related to our bug?
<dpm> WebbyIT, I guess the first question is: what lead you to this bug in the first place?
<WebbyIT> dpm, well, I think that our bug is related to ListView, is not related to keyboard ( I disabled it and I can reproduce)
<WebbyIT> dpm, and then I start to google some keyword, like listview and crahs
<WebbyIT> dpm, I know is not a professional way, but I have no idea, I tried to use gdb and strace and I was not able to find anything
<dpm> let me ask the SDK guys: bzoltan, do you have any suggestions on how to debug this Calculator bug? bug 1217876
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217876 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Calculator locks while scrolling" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217876
<dpm> WebbyIT, nice that you could reproduce it on a desktop too!
<WebbyIT> dpm, I'm not sure is the same bug, but it seems
<zsombi> tmoenicke: ping
<timp> dpm: i18n in UITK has     Q_INVOKABLE void bindtextdomain(const QString& domain_name, const QString& dir_name);
<dpm> timp, nice!
<timp> dpm: please try it out, and let me know if it works or needs to be changed
<dpm> timp, it seems docs are not being generated for it, though: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-i18n.html
<timp> it has been a while since I worked on i18n
<timp> dpm: weird, it should be generated, the code is here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6058704/
<timp> dpm: can you create a bug for that? (it is a bit of a hassle for me right now because I'm travelling)
<dpm> timp, sure, no worries
<popey> dpm: interesting
<popey> dpm: but not surprised
<timp> dpm: you can assign it to me. probably it is medium priority, but the function is there for you to test already, just the doc is missing.
 * timp bbl.
<dpm> timp, thanks
<m-b-o> dpm, popey: I've improved the scrolling, will propose a merge soon! :)
<m-b-o> with slow for hourly scrolling and fast for day scrolling
<popey> ooh!
<popey> sweet!
<dpm> nice! \o/
<popey> There's a known bug which pmcgowan pointed out... https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1219035
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219035 in Unity 8 "HUD is always displayed when bottom swiping for toolbar" [Critical,New]
<popey> not a bug in your app, but that's where I saw it.
<popey> (you may also see it)
<popey> and may affect your testing of the new scrolling you mention
<camron> int is the biggest integer datatype for QML?
<tmoenicke> zsombi: pong
<zsombi> tmoenicke: OSK
<tmoenicke> :)
<camron> So there's no unsigned or larger ints available in QML right? Max int is 2000000000?
<zsombi> tmoenicke: we have the TimePicker and DatePicker/WeekPicker/MonthPickers that - yet - are to be displayed in OSK
<camron> Whats the correct solution for using larger numbers, use "var"?
<zsombi> tmoenicke: yet, as design hasn't decided yet this
<zsombi> tmoenicke: SDK will have these pickers implemented, what your role would be to integrate those with maliit
<tmoenicke> zsombi: do you have any spec how it looks like?
<zsombi> tmoenicke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDatePickers
<camron> quint isn't used in the Ubuntu SDK?
<zsombi> tmoenicke so a simple layout, which provides the input
<zsombi> tmoenicke: but as said, the design is not yet fixed
<tmoenicke> zsombi: looks cool. do you know when design is fixed?
<zsombi> tmoenicke: they have/had some talks today, let's see what will be the outcome of that
<tmoenicke> ok
<zsombi> tmoenicke but definitely it will be decided within few weeks
<zsombi> tmoenicke: I'm already working on the components.
<m-b-o> popey: nope, seems alright
<zsombi> tmoenicke: so I just wanted you to know what is waiting you ;)
<zsombi> tmoenicke: but perhaps they will decide to have a popover or dialog, who knows...
<zsombi> tmoenicke: to me it would be more natural tbh
<tmoenicke> zsombi: ok. in case they want an osk layout we will add a task to the blueprint
<popey> m-b-o: problem only started last week, guess it depends when you updated your device
<zsombi> tmoenicke: I have a BP fo rthis work, you also have a separate one?
<zsombi> tmoenicke: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/sdk-datetime-picker-api
<m-b-o> popey: apt-getted just some minutes ago
<tmoenicke> zsombi: yeah i have one for the osk :)
<nik90|Office> zsombi: who is in charge of the alarm implementation in the platform side since renato is on holiday now?
<zsombi> nik90|Office he's back :)
<zsombi> nik90|Office and he's on it
<nik90|Office> zsombi: oh. awesome!
<nik90|Office> zsombi: I saw your branch regarding the EDS integration. What is that for?
<zsombi> nik90|Office we're pretty close
<nik90|Office> zsombi: for calendar integration?
<zsombi> nik90|Office it is what it says :) EDS integration :)
<zsombi> nik90|Office: yes, calendar is gonna be the backend for the alarms
<nik90|Office> zsombi: okay. I wasnt aware of what EDS is. But I get it now.
<dgalg> I have made an app for Ubuntu touch devices and I wrote on reddit in UbuntuAppShowdown about it, should i also put it in a list somewhere as well?
<iBelieve> dgalg, yes, you can put it in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList
<m-b-o> dpm, popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/ImprovedScrollingFastSlow/+merge/183658 :)
<iBelieve> dgalg, do you have a wiki account? otherwise, I can add it for you
<camron> Is this the main channel for Ubuntu app development, and core app hacking?
<dgalg> iBelieve: i dont so if you could add it that would be cool
<dgalg> iBelieve: maybe i should get one
<dgalg> i need to set up a blog about it
<nik90|Office> camron: yup it is :)
<iBelieve> dgalg, I think you should just be able to log in with your LP open  id
<dpm> nice one m-b-o!
<camron> so can anyone answer my question about max integer sizes? Should I be using a "var" instead of "int" in QML? Or do they have unsigned ints like quint
<clepto> iBelieve, how do I edit the list in wiki?
<nik90|Office> clepto: just press the edit button at the top of the page. You should be able to see it after loggin in
<iBelieve> clepto, log in with your ubuntu one account and then click edit at the top left of the page
<clepto> nik90|Office, iBelieve login error OpenID error: HTTP Response status from identity URL host is not 200. Got status 500.
<iBelieve> clepto, weird. I never got that
<nik90|Office> camron: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qtqml-typesystem-basictypes.html
<nik90|Office> clepto: weird
<clepto> iBelieve,nik90|Office Ok got it
<nik90|Office> clepto: just let us know what you want to fix in the list, and we will do it for you
<nik90|Office> clepto: grt!
<iBelieve> clepto, great!
<camron> thanks, already looked at that documentation though.
<iBelieve> dgalg, so did you want me to add your app or will you do it yourself?
<nik90|Office> camron: then you will notice that qml does not offer unsigned int
<nik90|Office> camron: go with int and check if it meets your expectation during run time
<nik90|Office> camron: as for "var", I would suggest first trying out int
<camron> I found some docs where 4 had quint so I thought it might be in 5 as well. That qt5 doc is pretty weak too. It just mentions the max size of int and doesn't recommend another data type for something bigger. I saw var there and it looks like the correct solution, but I thought I would ask here to make sure so I'm not commiting bad code
<dpm> balloons, could you have a look at this MP for the RSS Reader and help the guys with the failing Autopilot test? https://code.launchpad.net/~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/new-gridview2/+merge/183377
<dgalg> iBelieve: i've just started a blog for it so i will add i
<dgalg> iBelieve: add it
<dpm> balloons, I think it's the last remaining big change of the app, which will settle the UI and it will unblock many things, and hopefully tests as well :)
<iBelieve> dgalg, okay, great.
<dgalg> iBelieve: the app is at http://wordchainapp.appspot.com/ and i'm just setting up a tumblr blog for developer updates!
<mihir> Hi all :)
<dgalg> iBelieve: i get an openid error when i log in, so if you could update that page for me that would be really helpful!
<balloons> dpm, sure thing
 * dpm hugs balloons
<iBelieve> dgalg, try it again. clepto got an openid error too, but it worked afterwards
<iBelieve> dgalg, otherwise I can do it for you
<clepto> dgalg, check your email and password
<dgalg> iBelieve: same error... i think something might be wrong in my browser.
<dgalg> iBelieve: so if you could update for me that would be wunderful!
<dgalg> iBelieve: app name: Word Chain, developer Dustin Galgarret, code at wordchainapp.appspot.com, updates at wordchainapp.appspot.com and http://wordchainapp.tumblr.com/, no click package yet but i am wrking on it!
<iBelieve> dgalg, okay, I can do it for you
<dgalg> iBelieve: thank you, you're really helpful!
<iBelieve> dgalg, which link do you want me to use for the More Info/Updates link?
<dgalg> iBelieve: the tumblr link i think, since the main app site is already linked from "code"
<iBelieve> dgalg, what do you want me to put for the name of the code link? Appspot?
<dgalg> iBelieve: "App website" perhaps?
<iBelieve> dgalg, okay
<iBelieve> dgalg, your app has now been added to the list!
<dgalg> iBelieve: wow thank you!
<WebbyIT> timp, I saw that you did Header element in toolkit. Shall you help me for something similar for calc app, please?
<nik90|Office> dgalg: Dont you have the code hosted in github or launchpad or any other website? Could be easier to see the code and also test it
<dgalg> nik90|Office: i dont yet, i plan to, but the app you run is just the code anyway because it is all qml
<dgalg> nik90|Office: i agree that id like to have it on a code website too though!
<nik90|Office> dgalg: it helps early testers to easily report bugs and ideas etc
<nik90|Office> dgalg: ofcourse it your choice to do so
<dgalg> nik90|Office: cool, there is a reddit thread too, I should update the website to ask people to post there as well
<balloons> nik90|Office, so it looks like you applied the fix but jenkins doesn't like you :-(
<camron> Do I push bugfixes using a personal branch?  (bzr push lp:~userid/project-name/branch-name)
<nik90|Office> balloons: yup it hates me :(
<nik90|Office> balloons: I finally fixed all my autopilot fixes..I am beginning to hate the timing issues
<nik90|Office> balloons: I learnt a lot from your code though
<iBelieve> camron, yes, then you create a merge request off that and then the team for the app will merge it
<camron> What's more preferred as a branch name? "fix-for-######", or something more descriptive like "fix-for-<BUG DESCRIPTION>"?
<balloons> nik90|Office, yes timing issues are being a real headache
<balloons> nik90|Office, we spoke at UDS about them and what we can do to mitigate them a bit
<nik90|Office> balloons: would they get fixed we use a good performance system for jenkins?
<dpm> camron, the bug number is fine, e.g. bugfix-######
<iBelieve> camron, whatever is fine. I usually use fix###### or fix-for-#####. Sometimes I do fix-<problem>, as in fix-popovers or fix-callers. Usually using the bug number is good
<balloons> nik90|Office, my primary concern with issues like that is making sure the test case is robust and passes nicely on devices and pc's
<dpm> camron, yes, please push the fix to a personal branch, and then use the "submit merge proposal" link on the branch page in Launchpad. Then developers will get notified and will review it
<iBelieve> camron, when you create a merge request you'll be able to add a better descriptioin
<camron> k thanks guys
<balloons> nik90|Office, the jenkins virtual enviroment is handy, but it seems to get rather difficult sometimes to please
<nik90|Office> balloons: I have a nexus 4 now. How do i run the autopilot tests on it?
<dpm> camron, you're welcome. For which app are you planning to send the merge proposal?
<nik90|Office> balloons: similar to on the desktop
<nik90|Office> ?
<balloons> nik90|Office, ohh fun! if you've not run a test yet you'll enjoy this
<balloons> use adb to shell in and install things just like the desktop
<nik90|Office> balloons: ah okay. And that should be a realistic test compared to jenkins?
<balloons> then use phablet-test-run on the desktop
<balloons> i generally run on my desktop and a device if I can
<balloons> if it passes both it should work in the daily testing lab
<balloons> sometimes things like OSK can make small differences between device and desktop
<nik90|Office> balloons: where can I find instructions regarding adb into the shell?
<nik90|Office> balloons: I used qtcreator to detect the device. It installed ssh on the phone.
<dpm> nik90|Office, I think "adb shell" should do it nowadays, if you've got a device connected
<nik90|Office> dpm: wow that's wonderfully simple
<dpm> Yeah, Linux for human beings
<dpm> (who love the terminal :)
<balloons> nik90|Office, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/UbuntuTouch
<nik90|Office> dpm: So "adb shell" is essentially sshing into the device from the desktop? So I can type commands etc right from the desktop?
 * nik90|Office hugs balloons!
<balloons> adb shell works indeed. but I like forwarding and using an ssh shell sometimes
<nik90|Office> dpm: hehe
<balloons> adb forward tcp:8888 tcp:22 ssh -p 8888 phablet@localhost (phablet/phablet).
<dpm> nik90|Office, it's not SSH, but you can run commands there, yeah
<ppd> hi, I wondered whether there is a way to disable the sdk's switches as to use them only for means of displaying a boolean value? Or is there a convenient way to inhibit the processing of a click/touch on said element?
<camron> Do I still have to set a name with "bzr whoami" even when using "launchpad-login"?
<dpm> camron, I believe so, as it uses that info to fill in the author data in the commits
<dpm> The calculator app is as good as done, but we need help with two critical bugs! If anyone can give us a hand, we should be able to release Calculator this week -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app
<camron> Ok, I just thought "launchpad-login" might set that stuff
<bobby_> Good morning. Does anyone have a link to any tutorials on deploying an app to a device?
<nik90|Office> bobby_: it is quite simple
<cwayne_> iBelieve, so, the good news is you can have our webkit browser spoof the useragent to make trello think its chrome
<cwayne_> the bad news is it still thinks its unsupported for all useragents ive tried so far
<iBelieve> cwayne_, that's cool, sorry it is so complicated to get working. Thank you so much!
<cwayne_> iBelieve, heh, don't apologize!  where would the fun be if it just worked on the first try :D
<nik90|Office_> camron: thnx for your bug fix to clock app
<nik90|Office_> camron: will review it today and give feedback :)
<popey> Ooh thanks camron !
<popey> glad it was worthwhile you making that effort to get your desktop setup!
<nerochiaro> renato_: i'm getting a failed test on this MR but it doesn't seem to be something that is related to the changes i made. can you have a look please ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2423/testReport/junit/mediaplayer_app.tests.test_player_with_video/TestPlayerWithVideo/test_show_controls_at_end_with_mouse_/
<renato_> nerochiaro, yes this is only a problem with the speed that the autopilot test runs
<cwayne_> anyone have an idea how to change the theming sot hat i can change the progress bar's color?
<renato_> nerochiaro, I thought I have removed all the problems, but looks like there still some missing
<nerochiaro> renato_: but it will block all merge requests from being merged
<renato_> nerochiaro, check if is possible to compare only some part of the text
<renato_> nerochiaro, for example instead of : self.assertThat(time_label.text, Eventually(Equals("00:00:10")))
<renato_> something linke: self.assertThat(time_label.text[:7], Eventually(Equals("00:00:1")))
<renato_> nerochiaro, did you get the idea?
<renato_> or if possible check if is >= 10
<renato_> I am not sure if is possible to do that with autopilot
<nova_> Hi all
<nova_> how can i package my HTML5 app to deb file ?
<WebbyIT> dpm, so, some idea how to investigate/fix on bug bug 1217876?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217876 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Calculator locks while scrolling" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217876
<nerochiaro> renato_: yeah, but i'm not sure it's a good idea to do it as part of some other merge request. there should a branch submitte to fix all tests.
<nik90|Office_> popey: can you test https://code.launchpad.net/~camron/ubuntu-clock-app/bugfix-1217743/+merge/183672 tonight :P ?
<nerochiaro> renato_: isn't mediaplayer included with the main image ? how come these failing tests don't block the image ?
<nik90|Office_> popey: to make it quick, start at 23:30 and end at 00:30. That should be enough
<nik90|Office_> popey: or I could do it as well
<renato_> nerochiaro, this is the kind of the test that does not  fails  always, probably if you ask jenkins to run again this should works
<renato_> its depends on the machine and how quick the tests runs
<renato_> its never fails for me
<nerochiaro> renato_: if you are happy to have these kind of unreliable tests I will not complain, but it seems to me that it should be removed or written in another way if it sometimes fail
<renato_> nerochiaro, I agree with you, I only did not fix it yet because its never fails before
<renato_> nerochiaro, have you changed something that can delay the app startup time?
<nerochiaro> renato_: i don't think so. i have only changed stuff that can happen when the share button is pressed
<popey> nik90|Office_: sure
<popey> nik90|Office_: i can leave one of my phones running
<nik90|Office_> popey: thnx. Running it for an hour should be enough though.
<renato_> nerochiaro, I will take a look on this later, let me finish some fixes on EDS, that zsombi1 is waiting for  :D
<popey> nik90|Office_: well, we can fudge the time on the clock to test it
<nerochiaro> renato_: ok, thank you. also if you can review the whole MR that would be great: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-app-new-actions-api/+merge/182148
<renato_> nerochiaro, sure
<nerochiaro> renato_: great, thanks
<nik90|Office_> popey: fudge? fake?
<popey> date -s "3 SEP 2013 23:30:00"
<popey> like that
 * popey tries this madness
<nova_> I got this error while i want package HTML5 application to a deb file useing Qt creator: dpkg-parsechangelog: error: changelog parser /usr/lib/dpkg/parsechangelog/debian gave error exit status 255.
<nova_> how can i solve it?
<nik90|Office_> popey: ooh thats clever
<popey> nik90|Office_: would be if it worked ⍨
<popey> it works, but doesn't survive a reboot, which is good enough
<popey> nik90|Office_: leave it with me, I'll test
<nik90|Office_> popey: okay :). Just comment in the MP when done. I will do a code review after that
<popey> will do
<dgalg> thanks for the help iBelieve ... i've tried to pay you back by starting to write the developer blog about my app
<dgalg> most recent post is aobut using U1DB in an ubutnu Touch app at http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1ln83f/an_example_of_using_u1db_to_store_data_in_ubuntu/
 * popey upboats
 * cwayne_ boards the upboat train
<popey> Choo choo!
<camron> You can also test it by setting the start time to a time in the past
<popey> camron: works! thanks!
<cwayne_> popey, hey, do you who i can ask about overriding the theming?  like change it for every app
<om26er> the color pattern used in the weather app really hurts my eyes
<om26er> can we please change that :)
<om26er> http://ubuntuone.com/4ZX9wX6hxEUs4cSyXP8fbq
<om26er> it looks fine on laptops/desktops but on mako its really to sharp of a color
<popey> om26er: meet mehow
<mehow> om26er: feel free to use any colour you want ;)
<om26er> mehow, well, its your app ;)
<om26er> mehow, I really think avoiding the redish shade is always a good thing
<om26er> same goes for that sharp blue color
<om26er> in cases of low light in the room I sometimes end up having a swirl
<mehow> so how would you possibly represent a temperature range from minus 40 to plus 40  ? what colour spectre would you use ?
<mehow> It is a simple as colour coding of your taps red for hot blue for cold
<om26er> mehow, right, probably we can get help from the Community or Canonical  designers ?
 * popey points out to om26er that mehow is on the canonical design team ☻
<popey> and came up with the colours ☻
<popey> hence me introducing you to him
<om26er> haha and I thought mehow was the app developer
<mehow> me and Jouni ;) we ono it is not perfect and it might not work in all the conditions at the moment
<popey> I'm still waiting for bugs from people who live in a) Siberia and b) Death valley
<popey> "It's not cold"
<popey> "It's not hot"
<mehow> hahaha
<mehow> just wait ;)
<om26er> mehow, I think a bit lighter color may help in this cases. did you get hte chance to test the app on the phone ?
<dpm> wwo, nice work camron!!!
<camron> heh thanks
<om26er> mehow, in this page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberia I think they are using the colors to a reasonable level in the table there
<om26er> you need to scroll a bit down
<mehow> you mean this table
<mehow> [hide]Climate data for Novosibirsk, Siberia's largest city ?
<mehow> ok but this is ono from -20 to + 25
<mehow> as I said we know that the colour values needs to change but we don't have a solution yet
<rschroll> A QML question: Is it possible to style the thumb of a Slider?  Specifically, I want to change its color at one end of the range.
<labsin> rschroll, Take a look at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/SliderStyle.qml
<labsin> rschroll, If you right press on the Slider component in the Ubuntu sdk and press follow symbol, you can see the source of that component
<rschroll> labsin: I've seen that, but I don't know how to change those values.  It seems you can't access ids defined in child qml files, so I can't alter them from outside.
<rschroll> Is there a way to "subclass" components that give you access to those internal ids?
<labsin> I tried that today... didn't find it
<labsin> But you can do Theme.palette.selected.foreground = "darkblue"
<labsin> somewhere in the Component.onCompleted
<rschroll> Won't that affect everything?  I just want to hit the one widget.
<labsin> Yes that wood... But if you and to change that color, wont you want to change every selected foreground object in that color? If I see something i'll let you know
<rschroll> The idea is that one end of a slider represents "Disabled".  I want to grey out the slider at that end.  But only that slider.
<labsin> ow
<rschroll> I'll look into the Theme more - I hadn't considered that approach. Maybe I can make a custom theme to apply to that element.  Thanks!
<labsin> The docs are slim there
<rschroll> yes, I'm reading the source a lot.
<balloons> nik90, so I'm looking at the failure you still have and it's due to tab switching?
<labsin> rschroll, I found it
<labsin> You can import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance 1.0 and then use SliderStyle
<rschroll> Will give it a go this evening.  Thanks for the help!
<labsin> np
<CarVac_> I'm having an issue with Qt Creator...
<CarVac_> Shortly after starting up, the left shift key stops having an effect, only in this program
<CarVac_> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32660?page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:all-tabpanel seems to be related, but it claims that the bug was fixed
<CarVac_> It happens on both my laptop keyboard and a USB external.
<CarVac_> Does anyone else experience this/
<CarVac_> ?* (friggin shift key)
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, are you still working on this branch? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/stopwatch-delete-laps/+merge/176380 ?
<cwayne_> where does the source for the gallery app live?
<dpm> nik90_, nik90, or you perhaps? Did you manage to get that feedback from design? ^^
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, yes, I'm trying to fix the numeration issue
<dpm> cwayne_, you'll find links to all of the projects on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<cwayne_> dpm, thanks
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, ok, cool, let us know if you need help
<PaoloRotolo> dpm, great, thanks!
<cwayne_> kenvandine, ping
<CarVac_> sorry to ask again, but has nobody else experienced the left shift key malfunctioning in qt creator?
<CarVac_> I can select text by using shift-arrowkeys
<CarVac_> but not capitalize
<popey> I've not seen that sorry CarVac_
<nik90_> dpm: hi
<nik90_> dpm: yes we got design feedback for that. Paolo is working on it. The current MP is not yet finished
<dpm> hey nik90_, ok, thanks for the update
<cwayne_> dpm, any idea why the labels in gallery-app have a hardcoded color?  it's using a label, shouldn't it just inherit the label's color scheme?
<dpm> cwayne_, I think it's tied to the Ubuntu theme, so you cannot just change it, but the SDK guys might be able to tell you more about it, I've not played much with theming yet
<cwayne_> dpm, it's tied to the ubuntu theme, but then it overwrites it with hardcoded values
<cwayne_> for the same colors :P
<dpm> nik90_, I mentioned it on a merge proposal, not sure if you saw it, but I think it might be worth re-opening the alarms page now that the Alarms API is usable (even though the backend is not ready), so that folks can also start testing the UI. It's the same thing that we do with the settings app. Does that make sense to you?
<dpm> cwayne_, belts and braces :)
<nik90_> dpm: I replied to that comment in the bug report :). The current alarms UI is outdated. I have received new ones which I am implementing now
<cwayne_> dpm, any idea who i should ping about that?  i heard the theming guys are probably zsombor or Kaleo ?
<cwayne_> or is there someone i should talk to specifically for the gallery app?
<dpm> cwayne_, yeah, I think zsombi is your man, but he seems to have EOD'd today
<cwayne_> damn, what time zone is he in?
<dpm> for themes. For the Gallery app, I guess anyone in the SDK team. If you ping bzoltan, he'll probably point you to the right guy
<dpm> UTC+3, I think
<dpm> or +2
<cwayne_> dpm, ah, thanks
<cwayne_> bzoltan, ping
<bzoltan> cwayne_:  yes, sire
<dpm> nik90_, ah, sorry, I missed the reply, lots of mail coming in these days
<cwayne_> bzoltan, hi :)  i was just wondering if you knew who i should ping about the theming in the gallery app?
<bzoltan> cwayne_:  everybody is off already from my team... even I am planning to go to sleep :)
<nik90_> dpm: I can imagine. You are quite busy tracking all the core apps :)
<cwayne_> bzoltan, ah, no worries, i can try again tomorrow :)
<bzoltan> cwayne_:  do you mean the image gallery app?
<cwayne_> bzoltan, yeah
<cwayne_> it seems to hardcode the label color to 88888, which is what the default label color is anyway, so im just wondering why that is
<cwayne_> so now if we change the label color everywhere else, these labels wont change because theyre hardcoded
<bzoltan> cwayne_: please file a bug and assign it to me... I will reassign it to the right chap tomorrow
<cwayne_> bzoltan, sure thing, thanks
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, it works: Launchpad merged my branch :D
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: I know! I approved it again and it got merged
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: they fixed the autopilot issue upstream
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, nice :)
<aquarius> hey, dudes
<popey> hello aquarius
<aquarius> how goes? anything exciting happened today?
<aquarius> busy testing zillions of apps, I imagine :)
<popey> heh
<nik90_> lol
<popey> we had some nice contributions today
<popey> one I personally appreciate which stops the stopwatch going backwards
<popey> from camron who is a new contributor
<aquarius> ooh, cool
<aquarius> lots of new contributors?
<nik90_> aquarius: yes
<aquarius> sweet
<nik90_> popey: I bet you dint see https://code.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/ubuntu-clock-app/sunrise-sunset-fixes/+merge/183546 from a new contributor
<nik90_> or maybe you did
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, please, can you test this https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/stopwatch-delete-laps ?
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: definitely :)
<popey> nik90_: I did ☻
<popey> via http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/ubuntu-touch-clock-and-calculator-hack-day/991/3
<nik90_> popey: i was just pointing at another MP by a new contributor.
<nik90_> ha
<popey> yeah, it's great! :D
<asomething> nik90_,  oh hi, that me ;-)
<popey> hehe
<nik90_> asomething: hehe. Hi :)
<nik90_> asomething: I am currently reviewing it
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: it works beautifully! Thnx
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: propose it
<PaoloRotolo> popey, I didn't think the existence of ubuntu-discourse.org :D
<dpm> asomething, thanks for your recent contributions to core apps!
<popey> PaoloRotolo: yeah, it's really nice
<asomething> dpm, no problem... just trying to readjust myself to the new qml world
<dpm> nice, enjoying QML? :-)
<dpm> aquarius, and a bunch of branches landed for Calendar, we've got a Weather branch that does daily and hourly scrolling, and a few more things landed for clock
 * dpm goes and tests calendar now
<asomething> I am! (but I do miss the much more comprehensive set of widgets from gtk)
<dpm> yeah, I know what you mean, but we're getting there :)
<asomething> leads to things like: http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/plans-for-additional-qml-components-in-sdk/978/2
<balloons> dpm, re: your email, as far as I can tell I first noticed the emulator issues last friday, but it seems the fix has landed.. it was a bug in the upstream sdk
<aquarius> dpm, nice :) Lots of core app work, and there seem to be loads of apps being collected too according to the wiki
<dpm> asomething, a good point. Actually, would you mind sending an e-mail to the ubuntu-phone-coreapps LP mailing list? I'm not sure any core apps developers read discourse, but they're all on the mailing list
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, wait, I haven't done all this changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/stopwatch-delete-laps/+merge/183731 o.O
<balloons> btw dpm, should this not go through? i saw your comments, but you didn't block it https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-preset-designs/+merge/179466
<asomething> dpm, will do. just subscribed to that list a few days ago
<dpm> balloons, cool, thanks. And is there something to do for those two MP's that were failing? I think the issue nik90_ was having was with failures related to timing
<dpm> asomething, awesome
<balloons> dpm, both those mp
<balloons> both of those mp's you listed have been merged now, but I believe were suffering from the tab bug, which apparently was in the sdk itself and has been fixed now
<dpm> ah, cool
<dpm> balloons, regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-preset-designs/+merge/179466 I did not review that one, perhaps you meant another one?
<balloons> dpm, I don't want to block this from landing, as it's been pending review for a while, but I've noticed a couple of things related to time localization:.... https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-preset-designs/+merge/179466/comments/416859
<balloons> just seeing if I can top approve it or not
<dpm> balloons, ah, yeah, I just had a chat with nik90_ about that one, yeah, it shouldn't block on that
 * aquarius watches mhall119's xda video :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, I merged all my changes in the last revision available and I proposed a merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/stopwatch-delete-laps/+merge/183735
<nik90_> asomething: reviewed your MP. Just need some minor fixes relating to useful terminal output. Can you fix them and I will merge them asap.
<balloons> dpm, kk, ty
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: will take a look now
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, thanks!
<balloons> so nik90 your new-preset-design branch is landing
<nik90_> balloons: yup! finally :D
<nik90_> balloons: nothing major, but still
<nik90_> balloons: I just need to merge from trunk quickly
<balloons> nik90, so did the stuff I sent to fix the ap test make sense?
<nik90_> balloons: absolutely :)
<dpm> thanks balloons!
<nik90_> balloons: on looking at the jenkins video, I noticed the timing issue. So I fixed some more of them as well
<balloons> ideally as we spoke about at UDS, I'd like to have nice little functions you as a test writer can call that will hide the timing issues as much as possible
<nik90_> balloons: ah okay. I will take a look at them. This internship of mine is keeping me way too busy :(
<PaoloRotolo> I think we're overcharging nik90_ :P
<timp> WebbyIT: if you use the MainView with Pages in the calculator app, you get a header for free
<asomething> nik90_, I'll add the debug messages shortly.
<nik90_> asomething: thnx
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: Approved!
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, thanks again!
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<AskUbuntu> about Qt 5.1 App GUI for ubuntu unity | http://askubuntu.com/q/340976
<asomething> I pushed a branch to fix LP: #121890 (let's see if this channel add bug info, i forget), but I wonder if it's a bit of an overkill. if anyone has time for some feedback, i'd appreciate it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 121890 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager cannot upgrade" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121890
<asomething> it would help if I typed the whole bug number, LP: # 1218904
<asomething> arg! LP: #1218904
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218904 in Ubuntu Weather App "Visibility of the ActivityIndicator while refreshing data should be increased" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218904
<balloons> ping iBelieve
<nik90_> balloons: not iBelieve but m-b-o
<nik90_> iBelieve is for file manager
<balloons> nik90, yes, I want to chat about file manager
<balloons> I know, it's not file manager day till tomorrow :-p
<nik90_> balloons: ah I thought you were replying to asomething regarding his bug
<nik90_> my bad
<balloons> nik90_, no, no worries.. It's helpful as keeping names straight is not my specialty
<nik90_> asomething: one small fix that I mentioned. sry for the nitpicking
<nik90_> I have already commented in the MP
<asomething> nik90_, np, keeps me on my toes
<popey> MUHAHAHA
 * popey has made a mad script
<popey> s/a/another/
<popey> for the design team, it branches all of the core apps, builds them, pushes the debs to the phone and installs them
<popey> (will replace debs with click packages at some point)
<labsin> timp, I tried i18n.bindtextdomain but can't get it to work. I use i18n.bindtextdomain(i18n.domain,"locale") and the mo files work when placed in appropriate dir's.
<timp> labsin: all it does is call the gettext bindtextdomain
<timp> void UbuntuI18n::bindtextdomain(const QString& domain_name, const QString& dir_name) { C::bindtextdomain(domain_name.toUtf8(), dir_name.toUtf8());
<timp> }
<timp> labsin: did you try with an absolute path?
<timp> perhaps you need to use Qt.resolvedUrl("locale")
<labsin> timp, tried that, even with .toString(). I issue it from Component.onCompleted
<timp> labsin: did you check with dpm if he can help? I basically just link the gettext functions, I don't know in detail how gettext does it
<labsin> the string begins with file:/, so maybe cut that of?
<timp> labsin: what's the sring that Qt.resolvedUrl() gives you?
<labsin> file:///home/sam/Workspace/Qt/solitaire-games/po/locale
<timp> hmm
<timp> so then you should have some file like /home/sam/Workspace/Qt/solitaire-games/po/locale/po/LC_MESSAGES/solitaire-games.mo ?
<labsin> jes
<WebbyIT> timp, yes, it's for calc app, like now we have the keyboard as header, so is the last element of the ListView, but design team asks to have something like header in contact-app, that reapper when you scroll down
<WebbyIT> timp, so, we want that the keyboard disappear when you scroll up, and reapper when you scroll down before you reach the end
<labsin> timp, if I do i18n.bindtextdomain(i18n.domain,Qt.resolvedUrl("po/locale").toString().substring(7)), then i18n.tr works AFTER doing that. So not when binding
<labsin> timp, just i18n.bindtextdomain(i18n.domain,"po/locale") works to
<labsin> but only after it is called
<timp> WebbyIT: the page header has a contents that can be set, for example to your keyboard I guess. But it is not something we needed so far and it is not tested or supported
<WebbyIT> timp, now the keyboard is called with header: CalcKeyboard{}
<WebbyIT> timp, we want  something like "Contacts" header in this video -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL-wA5WchbQ
<timp> labsin: ah. we monitor signals for when the domain or language is changed, and redraw everything when that happens so new translated strings are used, but this is not the case for the textdomain
<timp> labsin: can you report that as a bug here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit thanks
<labsin> timp, ok
<timp> thanks
<labsin> timp, bug LP: #1220395
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220395 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "translations are not updated after calling i18n.bindtextdomain" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220395
<timp> labsin: thanks
<timp> labsin: I added a request for you on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1220395
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220395 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "translations are not updated after calling i18n.bindtextdomain" [Undecided,New]
<labsin> timp, as tar?
<nova_> hi all
<nova_> i have problem with packaging my HTML5 app to deb file useing qt sdk.
<timp> labsin: yes, tar is good.
<clepto> how do I delete an entry from U1db's document ?
<hakermania> clepto, use "delete"
<clepto> hakermania, it doesn't take command like sql
<hakermania> clepto, I kid, kid.
<hakermania> I kid = I am kidding
<aquarius> hrm. Trying to run the autopilot tests in a created Ubuntu SDK does this: "from autopilot.input import Mouse, Touch, Pointer" which gives: ImportError: No module named input
<aquarius> where do I get autopilot.input from? there seems to be no obvious package that it might be in, from poking around in apt-cache search autopilot
<aquarius> is this a balloons question?
<rickspencer3> o/
<aquarius> hey, rickspencer3
<hakermania> ο/
<rickspencer3> so, I want to include a bunch of data with my app
<rickspencer3> looks like it may add up to a few megs
<rickspencer3> I guess considering the size of images and stuff, a 5meg sqlite database should be no big deal, right?
<aquarius> i can't see why that'd be a problem, myself. The problem with shipping a database is that the database will get installed in the package directory, which you don't have rights to write to.
<aquarius> so you might be best shipping the data in some sort of machine parseable form and then loading it into the database on first run
<rickspencer3> aquarius, oh? I can't just read in a sqlite database?
<aquarius> rickspencer3, oh, you want to read it but not write to it?
<rickspencer3> aquarius, well, yeah
<aquarius> if you only ever want to read that data then I can't see why you can't ship a sqlite DB :)
<rickspencer3> but either wayi
<rickspencer3> it seems like if it's a sqlite db sitting as a file next to all the qml, I should be able to read/write to it, no?
<aquarius> read from it, yes. Write to it, almost certainly not.
<rickspencer3> I thought I could party on files in my app's directory
<rickspencer3> aquarius, I can just write files there, though, right?
<aquarius> not as far as I'm aware -- you do not have write access to your app's install directory.
<rickspencer3> aquarius, oh?
<rickspencer3> I thought you did
<aquarius> nope. You get a separate directory which you can write stuff in, but it's not the directory your app is installed in
<aquarius> I believe this is the case, but you may want to check with jdstrand or mdeslaur
<rickspencer3> oh, I see
<aquarius> because I might be wrong :0
<rickspencer3> maybe I can just drop the db file in there?
<balloons> aquarius, autopilot.input? you should import the autopilot modules
<balloons> python-autopilot.. start there :-)
<aquarius> rickspencer3, you presumably could just copy the file from one place to another, although to do that you'd need to be able to shell out to a copy command.
<rickspencer3> or I could read in the file, and write it out as another file
<rickspencer3> or something crazy like that
<aquarius> balloons, I haven't touched the code of these tests: I created a new Ubuntu SDK project, went to its "tests/autopilot" folder in a terminal, and then ran the tests and it gave me that error ;)
<rickspencer3> anyway, I'll find the proper way to do it
<aquarius> rickspencer3, yeah -- or ship a json file or something and read that in and then write it out, etc.
<aquarius> balloons, I don't even have an autopilot.input module. What I don't know is whether the tests supplied with a default project are wrong (and they're trying to import an autopilot.input module that doesn't exist) or whether it does exist and I just don't *have* it :)
<balloons> aquarius, right, but do you have the dependencies installed.. I suppose you have installed autopilot I guess
<aquarius> balloons, what does python -c "from autopilot.input import Mouse, Touch, Pointer" say for you?
<balloons> ahh, I got your question now.. yes, the answer is your missing dependencies
<balloons> the test is fine
<aquarius> balloons, right. I do not know which dependency I need :)
<aquarius> my app doesn't have dependencies: it's an app, which will be a click package. ;)
<aquarius> and I don't know what the *build* dependencies are
<balloons> make sure it's fully installed
<aquarius> although it strikes me that ubuntu-sdk ought to depend on whatever this autopilot package that I'm missing is. ;)
<balloons> libautopilot-qt, libautopilot-gtk, python-autopilot
<aquarius> I didn't install libautopilot-gtk because I'm not writing a gtk app. Maybe that's it.
<aquarius> nope.
<balloons> python-autopilot-vis, python-xlib
<balloons> looks like there's handy metapackages now.. cool
<balloons> python-desktop and python-touch
<aquarius> I don't have any python-autopilot-vis available
<balloons> err, autopilot-desktop and autopilot-touch, lol
<aquarius> I don't have those either :(
<balloons> ppa:autopilot/ppa
<aquarius> awh, man, a PPA?
<balloons> what series are you on?
<aquarius> raring.
<balloons> what does autopilot --version say?
<aquarius> autopilot: error: too few arguments
<aquarius> :)
<balloons> if you were on saucy you wouldn't need it :-)
<balloons> yep, ppa for you
 * aquarius gives PPAs the stink-eye.
<aquarius> right, FINE, I'll add the ppa ;)
<aquarius> aha, the -vis thing is now available, as are the metapackages :)
<balloons> :-0
<aquarius> and now the tests run!
<aquarius> thank you balloons
<aquarius> now I need to learn about autopilot, of course :)
<balloons> of course..
<mefrio> Hi guys I have a problem with translating my Ubuntu Touch app. I am able to generate the pot template and then generate the mo files from the translation files but my app does not get translated text from them.
<mefrio> I am installing the mo files in /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/memories.mo
<mefrio> I am a stupid! My system language was set to English xD
<popey> :D
<popey> mefrio: it's okay, I don't think anyone noticed, lets pretend this never happened.
<mefrio> popey, yeah :D
<nik90_> omg :D
<dgalg> mhall119 thank you for your advice on packaging my app. I have made a click package but I do not know how to test if it works correctly because I do not have a Touch Phone. Shoul d I submit it to the beta app store without testing?
<mhall119> dgalg: sure, if you made it via qtcreator and it's all QML, then it should be pretty close to perfect
<dgalg> mhall119: how will I know if it works or not/
<dgalg> mhall119: how will I know if it works or not?
<dgalg> perhaps I should ask people to leave feedback on my Reddit post?
<mhall119> dgalg: somebody will review it and test it
<mhall119> before it can be published
<dgalg> oh and then I get an email?
<clepto> mhall119, will upload process with packages including compiled components be ready until contest's deadline?
<mhall119> clepto: if it's not we'll give you extra help to package and submit them
<clepto> mhall119, ok
<dgalg> thank you, mhall119. I have submitted it for review.
<cwayne_> mhall119, hey, RE: that question on g+ a while ago about compiling for armhf non-natively, a pbuilder seems to work out-of-the-box, just pbuilt gallery-app with no issues :)
<nova__> hi all, i got this error while packaging: debuild: fatal error at line 636: cannot execute dpkg-parsechangelog | grep:
<mefrio> hey guys my app for the appshowdown now supports translations...if you know some languages you could help me :) be sure to check the translation wiki page https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories/wiki/Translations
<dgalg> how do I tell my .qmlproject file to ignore a particular file? I cannot find the syntax for .qmlproject files documented anywhere
<dgalg> I was wrong, the problem isn't .qmlproject. It is that the Packaging tool packages everything in the folder even if it is not mentioned in .qmlproject
<nik90_> dgalg: it depends on where you host the code
<nik90_> dgalg: in github, you add a .gitignore file adding the files you want to omit
<nik90_> dgalg: on launchpad, you add a .bzrignore file
<dgalg> dgalg: but the Packaging tool doesn't look at .gitignore
<nik90_> dgalg: for the packaging itself, I think you need to remove it from the folder
<dgalg> when I make a click package of my app the packager includes the database file in the app directory even though that file is not shown in Ubuntu SDK editor (because the .qmlproject file does not include it)
<dgalg> nik90_: that's what I have just done, removed it before packaging
<dgalg> and I have repackaged
<nik90_> okay
<dgalg> I have written a post on the app's developer blog reminding people that this is important to remove databases 8)
<nik90_> dgalg: nice that is very thoughtful
<dgalg> of course people have to be reading my app developer blog first!
<nik90_> dgalg: just post it on reddit and g+ app developer community
<Nova__> I found a bug and slove it in deb packaging
<Nova__> i just change {raring} to unstable of changlog file in debian folder in my application folder and packaging now works well
<mhall119> dgalg: ping
<dgalg> mhall119: hi
<mhall119> dgalg: hey, did you make this click package with Qt Creator?
<dgalg> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> dgalg: make sure you apt-get upgrade, it's using an older version of click
<mhall119> I think it'll work still, but just for future use
<dgalg> mhall119: oh ok!
<dgalg> I will do a dist-upgrade now
<dgalg_> mhall119 I have upgraded and it got a new version of a qtcreator plugin
<dgalg_> so I think I have the new version
<dgalg_> do I need to send my package again?
<mhall119> dgalg_: great, let me keep working with this package, I think it's okay
<mhall119> dgalg_: it installs (after I apt-get install qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0), but I'm getting errors launching it
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6060606/
<mhall119> sidenote, id 6060606 makes me :)
<dgalg_> mhall119: thank you for the testing!
<dgalg_> mhall119: there are I think two errors there, u1db and sound
<dgalg_> mhall119: I think that the u1db error is because I should be passing a path which is a folder I am allowed to write in
<dgalg_> mhall119: but I do not know how to get that path! how do I get a reference to my app's writeable directory?
<dgalg_> mhall119: I will happily look at someone else's code if you can name a project which is published as a click package to the Ubuntu Phone (so I know it works), is in QML (not C++), and has code available. (The only app that I know that's on the phone is uShopper, and the code for that isn't linked from the wiki.)
<heyden> hi
<dgalg_> mhall119: the other error, the pulseaudio error, I can't see how that's my app's fault, though; that surely has to be an issue with the image.
<mhall119> dgalg_: maybe, I'll keep working on it
<mhall119> in the mean time I'll let somebody else review it for publishing
<mhall119> but the fact that it installed properly is a good sign
<mhall119> bzoltan: pmcgowan: we need to make sure the u1db-qt package is part of the base platform so click packages can use it
<dgalg_> mhall119: ok thank you -- will the person who reviews it give me some advice on why it doesn't work on the Ubuntu Phone, if it doesn't?
<mhall119> dgalg_: they should
<dgalg_> ok thank you
<iBelieve> balloons, pong
<iBelieve> dgalg, I'm looking back at the IRC log, and it looks like you've been working on click packaging. Were you actually able to upload it in the click myapps upload page?
<dgalg> iBelieve: yes
<dgalg> iBelieve: I think mhall119 even started to review the version I uploaded through he beta app store upload process
<iBelieve> dgalg, hmm... I haven't succeeded in doing so.
<iBelieve> dgalg, Nothing happens when I try to upload my click package. What browser did you use?
<dgalg> iBelieve: chromium
<mhall119> iBelieve: it's a bug in the server side I think, multiple people have experienced that
<dgalg> iBelieve: you can fill in all the previous parts of the form? but the upload itself fails?
<iBelieve> dgalg, weird, that's what I used too.
<iBelieve> dgalg, yes, I filled in all the details about my app, but the upload itself fails.
<iBelieve> mhall119, thanks for the info. So why are some people hitting this and not others? Is there something I can try to get it to work?
<mhall119> iBelieve: I tried 5 times, it worked the 5th time
<dgalg> iBelieve: have you tried leaving your app upload form and coming back to it? If you close the tab, then open a new tab, and go to https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/ is your list of apps, with that one that's failed in draft status. maybe then you can try going back into the upload form and uploading again?
<mhall119> dgalg: FYI, I've got a fix in for the U1DB dependency that your app has, so it'll be part of the default Ubuntu Touch images
<mhall119> but that doesn't fix any of the bugs
<dgalg> mhall119: thank you! I didn't know that it needed a fix :-)
<mhall119> dgalg: I had to install a package on my phone because it wasn't there by default, but that's being fixed
<mhall119> the other things are still a problem though
<dgalg> I do not know how to debug the other things
<iBelieve> dgalg, mhall119 I've been trying over and over again from both Chromium and Firefox, and closing and reopening the tab, but it just doesn't work. I guess I'll just have to wait until it gets fixed
<mhall119> iBelieve: try pinging beuno tomorrow, he seemed to know what was going on
<iBelieve> mhall119, okay, will do. Thanks
<dgalg> mhall119: to confirm something, you should have no file called wordchain.u1db in the app's install directory. (version 0.1 of the app accidentally packaged the database in with the rest of the app! which is why I added version 0.2)
<mhall119> dgalg: nope, and the app won't be able to write to that directory because it's not user-specific
<dgalg> mhall119: yes... but I think that if I just try to write to a file, it writes it in my user-specific app-specific folder?
<dgalg> I have looked at other showdown apps which use databases and they just name a database, without a path
<mhall119> dgalg: that I can't tell you with certainty, sorry
<mhall119> if you use Qt's LocalStorage it'll put it in a directory where it can write, but U1DB works differently
<dgalg> maybe I need to say path: PATH_TO_APP_PRIVATE_FOLDER + "/wordchain.u1db" but I don't know how to get that path.
<iBelieve> mhall119, dgalg I got it to upload by changing the version number from 0.2 to 0.2.1!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!
<dgalg> oh, LocalStorage does that automatically but U1DB does not?
<mhall119> U1DB should do this for you, i would think
<mhall119> dgalg: yeah
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-04
<dgalg> mhall119: that sounds like a bug
<dgalg> I can work around it but I do not know how to get the path to write to, from QML
<mhall119> dgalg: I agree
<dgalg> and even if that were fixed, the thing which is making the app crash is a pulseaudio error, and that has to be a problem in the platform, surely?
<dgalg> I might be doing somethnig wrong with sound (although it works on my desktop) but even if I am, I should not be able to prevent pulseaudio from opening a folder in /var/run
<dgalg> er /run/user I mean
<dgalg> that's a platform thing.
<dgalg> mhall119: does it always fail with the same error?
<mhall119> dgalg: yeah
<mhall119> dgalg: I'm thinking there might be something in u1db that isn't playing nice with the security sandbox, I'll check in on that too
<dgalg> mhall119: thank you
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> dgalg: can you join #ubuntu-touch?
<balloons> iBelieve, just wondering about the merge for file manager
<camron> Is "qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel" supposed to still be needed for "music-app"?
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning
<nik90_> good morning everyone
<_5m0k3> Good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<PaoloRotolo> Guys, how can I "pause" an app for x seconds in Qt?
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: pause? What is your purpose?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1200410 :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1200410 in Ubuntu Clock App "While searching world cities provide a small pause before going online to search" [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: ah that one. That does not need a pause literally
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: what I meant there was a search be made online after the user stops typing for 1 or 2 seconds
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: for this you need to use a Timer (qml timer) which starts when the typing stops
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: if this timer is over 1 second, then perform the search
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: so you do not need to pause the app
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, ok, thanks for the tip ;)
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: thanks for trying to fix it
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: cant believe we have over 6 bug fixes in 1 day :)
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, last thing: according to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1197908 the reset button doesn't work if the clock hand animation is triggered. Can I stop it, before resetting the timer?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1197908 in Ubuntu Clock App "Timer sometimes does not reset its clock hands after stopping it" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: you could give it shot. I am really not sure about why that really happens
<nik90_> so if stopping it before resetting works, good for everybody :)
<dpm> thanks again oSoMoN for your Calendar app reviews, the app is really starting to look really good!
<dpm> (too many reallys in there, but you get what I mean ;)
<oSoMoN> dpm: yep, it’s looking really good, it’s good to see so many incoming contributions
<dpm> yeah :)
<oSoMoN> dpm: really, it really doesn’t really matter, really :)
<dpm> :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Paperboy Day! :-D
<PaoloRotolo> Morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> PaoloRotolo, o/
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, I added a new timer, but it doesn't work. This is my code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6061937/
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: the search_timer interval is in milliseconds
<nik90_> so you cannot do if(search_timer == 1)
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: in the search_timer, add a onTriggered: count = count + 1;
<nik90_> if this count == 2, then do a online search
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: also you may need to use the restart() function and clear the count variable when appropriate
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: try drawing a flowchart to see the logic and order of the operations going on
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, ok, thanks!
<nerochiaro> gusch: when you have some time can you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-actions/+merge/183835 ? it's quite simple. i will run the tests on the device myself when jenkins finishes, but in the meantime would be great if you could have a look at the code.
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok
<nerochiaro> gusch: thanks
<gusch> nerochiaro: I think you can remove the quit action, as quit was removed from HUD
<nerochiaro> gusch: good point. i'll do that
<nerochiaro> gusch: done
<gusch> nerochiaro: is there a way to test it, or is HUD still broken? (even on desktop)
<nerochiaro> gusch: on desktop i don't know, i can't run unity for some reason and i never had the time to figure out what's wrong. on the device hud works after you type in any search and then clear it
<gusch> nerochiaro: ah - thx for the hint
<nerochiaro> gusch: you're welcome. and Wallark i think should be working on fixing this but not sure what the status is
<nerochiaro> Wellark: me and gusch (and bfiller) were wondering what the status is on fixing the hud so that it displays the actions correctly (without having to do a search first)
<nerochiaro> ?
<WebbyIT> hi dpm :)
<dpm> morning WebbyIT!
<WebbyIT> dpm, I have an idea on bug #1217876, maybe is a stupid idea, but prevent the app to crash on PC...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217876 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Calculator locks while scrolling" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217876
<WebbyIT> dpm, can you try on your phone? :)
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1217876
<dpm> WebbyIT, wow, that's pretty awesome, let me see if I can test it on the phone
<dpm> WebbyIT, I've just tested it, but unfortunately it still locks
<WebbyIT> dpm, ok, I said that maybe is stupid :P
<WebbyIT> dpm, I'll try other way
<WebbyIT> *ways
<dpm> ok, thanks WebbyIT
<WebbyIT> dpm, another question. I am invited to conference where I have to speak about Ubuntu Touch, there are some resources?
<WebbyIT> dpm, something like template for presentation, old presentation  to have some ideas...
<dpm> WebbyIT, I'm not sure we've got much, but I'll have a look. When would you need the material?
<WebbyIT> dpm, it's for the end of november, a lot of time :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, ok. Would you mind sending me an e-mail about it, so I can keep track of it?
<WebbyIT> dpm, sure
<dpm> great, thanks
<WebbyIT> dpm, thanks to you :)
<popey> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6062223/ <- script to branch, build, push, install and reboot phone
<dpm> popey, nice!
<popey> lunch!
<dpm> wohoo, hourly scrolling landed for Calendar! \o/
<popey> yay
<nik90_> popey: why do you need the script? Cant you run the branch on the phone through qtcreator without having to build and install etc. That's what I am doing to test my local alarm branch :)
<popey> nik90_: well that script is a fork of another script https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/revision/24
<popey> nik90_: which branches _all_ of the core apps and shoves them onto the phone
<popey> faster than using qtcreator repeatedly, for 12 apps
<nik90_> popey: wow that's impressive
<popey> i like automating my life
<nik90_> hehe
<nik90_> popey: in the future, your bot will be typing these messages for you :P
<popey> People have suggested "popey" is a bot
<nik90_> lol
<Wellark> nerochiaro: what's the bug number?
<nerochiaro> Wellark: i can't find it anymore, let me search the backlog
<nerochiaro> Wellark: the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1205097 and i followed the advice in the last comment, then rebooted the phone. the hud is still not showing actions unless a search is made
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1205097 in Unity HUD "HUD isn't working" [Critical,Fix released]
<nerochiaro> Wellark: i added a comment with more info on the version of image and package. I'm reopening the bug unless you say otherwise
<dgalg> dholbach or mhall119 ping
<nerochiaro> Wellark: when you have a minute I'd really like to get to the bottom of this hud issue
<tmoenicke> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> tmoenicke: pong
<tmoenicke> zsombi: do you know who works on the popover component?
<zsombi> tmoenicke: atm noone :)
<zsombi> tmoenicke: either timp or me, depends on who's available :)
<zsombi> tmoenicke: what's the problem?
<tmoenicke> zsombi: i trying to use it in the osk for the extended keys, when you long-press a key the popover pops over and shows extended keys :)
<tmoenicke> it looks really cool, but sometimes I only see the shadow around and no content
<tmoenicke> zsombi: ^
<zsombi> tmoenicke: maybe you don't have content :D
<dholbach> dgalg, pong
<tmoenicke> zsombi: it shows this as debug: WARNING: QObject::connect: Cannot connect QQuickShaderEffectSource:: to ShapeItem_QML_24::onImagePropertiesChanged()
<dgalg> dholbach: thank you for reviewing my app (Word Chain) (I think it was you) in the beta app store. however mhall119 ran it on a device and it didn't work. did it work for you? (I was hoping for some feedback helping to explain why it didn't work on a device.)
<dholbach> dgalg, it worked on the device for popey - for me it worked on the desktop
<dholbach> dgalg, looks like the u1db extension was /just/ added to ubuntu-touch, so it should be on the devices
<dgalg> dholbach: it works on the desktop for me too (that is all I have to test it on!). popey tested it on a device as well and it worked there too?
<dholbach> dpm, popey: does wordchain for you turn up in the store now?
<nik90_> nic-doffay: ping. I am trying to use ItemSelector but it is giving me errors. Since you coded it, can you help identify the issue? I am pretty much copying the code from the examples
<zsombi> tmoenicke: that' sUbuntuShape problem
<tmoenicke> zsombi: ok, thx
<nic-doffay> nik90, yeah post away
<nic-doffay> nik90_, ^
<zsombi> tmoenicke: at least I think so :D
<nik90_> nic-doffay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6062554/
<nik90_> nic-doffay: that's the code and error message I get
<popey> dholbach: how can i see that?
<dholbach> popey, should turn up in "more suggestions" in the app scope
<dholbach> or search for it
<dholbach> for some reason I can't see it
<nik90_> nic-doffay: if it matters, I have applied a background gradient. I am trying to use ItemSelector to implement the alarms for clock app. Design as https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/bHiRIrFr5nlpKH455DEUjb_QVMmCLdyFftO_1qlokNeBNbD1OjwRQJRYw04KTsv3dIJ_Do52DwilFTcOL-hq6kWXUiZYd_LNFCRWB5xCGLcLKPSAQzw6y_RZdg
<dholbach> beuno, can you see the "wordchain" app in the app scope? (approved like 2h ago)
<popey> hmm, i see only 6 in more suggestions
<dgalg> dholbach popey I haven't clicked on the "publish it" button yet because I was worried that it did not work on the device!
<popey> heh
<popey> well it starts on the device
<popey> dunno how to play it though ☻
<nik90_> dgalg: does it matter? We are all early testers and would love to give feedback
<dgalg> i havn't done instructions yet
<dholbach> dgalg, ahh ok, so that's the issue then :)
<dgalg> nik90_: i don't want to publish a thing which doesn't work because then people won't know to go back to it
<dholbach> popey, choose a letter in the lower half which might turn the word in the upper half into a new word
<dgalg> popey: pick a letter and change it for another one that makes a word, so POPEY -> POPES
<dholbach> yeah
<dgalg> I am planning to add inline help
<popey> dgalg: need to make the letters larger i think
<dgalg> popey: the keyboard letters or the word letters?
<popey> keyboard
<popey> also, i have broken my phone
<dgalg> ok, thank you, that's useful feedback
<popey> disable the applications scope and you can't get to the screen to re-enable it
<popey> this seems sub-optimal
<nik90_> nic-doffay: also has the OptionSelector landed in the SDK? I cannot find any documentation related to it.
<popey> dgalg: dholbach now I can't get wordchain to start
<nic-doffay> nik90_ yeah it has.
<nic-doffay> nik90_, think I know what the issue with that is.
<nic-doffay> I'm prepping another branch to fix a scrolling bug now, so I'll include the fix in that.
<popey> going to wipe my phone and start again
<nik90_> nic-doffay: thnx
<dgalg> popey: thank you for testing
<popey> no problem, anytime, am going to try again with a clean phone
<nic-doffay> nik90_, https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/scroll-nudging-fix/+merge/183863
<nic-doffay> nik90_, can you comment if it's fixed?
<nic-doffay> It's ok for me now.
<AskUbuntu> Notication bar not working | http://askubuntu.com/q/341259
<nik90_> nic-doffay: I do not know how to test it. I previously trying building the files and broke my system :(
<nik90_> as it caused some package conflicts all over my system
<nic-doffay> nik90_, no worries
<nik90_> nic-doffay: btw did jouni talk to you about extending itemselector to multiple selections?
<nic-doffay> nik90_, yeah I started on it a bit this morning.
<nic-doffay> nik90_, they will be separate components.
<nik90_> nic-doffay: thanks again for the fix. And I am glad to hear about the multipleoptions
<nik90_> nic-doffay: for now, I am using the optionselector
<nik90_> nic-doffay: when the other one lands, i will change to that
<nic-doffay> nik90_, cool. I've sent over that branch to the sdk guys for review, hopefully it will land soon.
<nik90_> nic-doffay: awesome
<dpm> dholbach, just came back from lunch, testing it now
<dpm> dholbach, how does the store update? Do I need to just kill unity? Or reboot?
<dpm> dholbach, nope, still not there after killing unity, trying rebooting now
<dholbach> dpm, no worries - looks like dgalg didn't publish it yet
<dpm> dholbach, ok. Yeah, it does not appear after reboot, either
<dgalg> I have not published yet because I have not had a confirmation that it actually works on the phone yet :)
<dgalg> (also I am adding first-run tutorial stuff so people know what to do!)
<dholbach> mhall119, for your app you might need to get in touch with jdstrand
<nik90_> dholbach: is there a way to remove installed click apps?
<nik90_> dholbach: I installed some, but couldnt find a way to remove them
<iBelieve> balloons, ping (or rather a late pong)
<dholbach> nik90_, AFAIK that not implemented yet - not sure how to do it
<nik90_> dholbach: ah ok
<nerochiaro> Wellark: ping
<mhall119> dholbach: which app?
<dholbach> mhall119, g+
<mhall119> I did get with him
<dholbach> ah ok
<mhall119> dholbach: is there something wrong with it?
<dholbach> no, I just wasn't sure about the template being used
<dholbach> if he's fine, he can probably go and approve it
<mhall119> yeah, I got the template line from him
<mhall119> and I was able to click install it on my N4 and run it
<mhall119> RobbyF tested it too and it worked for him
<dpm> hi zsombi, meet pkunal-parmar, the Calendar app developer. He is planning to use Qt Organizer and the e-d-s backend to store events, and he's looking at setting alarms and recurrence. I thought it might be worth considering using the Alarms API if that makes sense, so I then thought I'd get you two in touch to discuss it
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, zsombi works in the SDK team and is the developer of the Alarms API that the clock app is going to use ^
<zsombi> phunal-parmar: hi there
<pkunal-parmar> hi zsombi
<pkunal-parmar> so as I understand it, we can register alarm with alarm API
<zsombi> pkunal-parmar: ah, typo, sorry :)
<pkunal-parmar> and how can we handle recurrance ?
<zsombi> pkunal-parmar: Alarm API also uses QtOrganzier to set alarms, my question would be what would you need alarms for? To pop up a reminder? Then you don't need Alarm API for that
<zsombi> pkunal-parmar: the QtOrganizer does the job for you
<pkunal-parmar> so I dont need to use any particular API to register alarm right ?
<Wellark> nerochiaro: I don't have time to look at it today
<pkunal-parmar> I can just add that to Qt Organizer and its done
<Wellark> will look at remaining HUD issue tomorrow
<wellsb> Actions defined on a page level instead of the mainview level don't appear in the hud when that page is opened.  Are others seeing this?
<zsombi> pkunal-parmar: I haven't checked what's available to QML, however in C++ you need to set AudibleReminder to get reminder triggered... however that doesn't work yet, or at least I couldn't get it working yet
<zsombi> pkunal-parmar: the EDS backend is still under development, so if something doesn't work, ping renato_
<pkunal-parmar> zsombi, so you use same EDS backend that calendar is going to use ?
<zsombi> pkunal-parmar: yep
<pkunal-parmar> I mean i dont need to add seperate entry to Alarm?
<zsombi> pkunal-parmar: nope
<pkunal-parmar> ok that's great then
<zsombi> pkunal-parmar: if you want to be reminded on a calendar event, then you don't need anything else, just play with the calendar events :)
<pkunal-parmar> zsombi, that seems great :) thanks
<nerochiaro> Wellark: ok, but can you give us an idea of when you will do that ? and keep bfiller updated on the state ?
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, does that answer your questions? If so, I'd suggest to move forward as we discussed: first the new event UI and then the Qt Organizer changes. Does that make sense to you?
<pkunal-parmar> that makes sense, but  is EDS plugin going to be back ported ?
<pkunal-parmar> it not then can I build that plugin my self ?
<balloons> iBelieve, ping pong :-)
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, I'll ask Mirv to see if it can be copied/backported to 13.04 in the SDK PPA. If you need to build it yourself, renato_ should be able to help you
<pkunal-parmar> dpm, then I will first work on newevent and wait for news, else will contact renato for build instruction
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, makes sense. In any case, the project lives in https://launchpad.net/qtorganizer5-eds
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<dpm> awesome, really looking forward to your latest branch to land! :-)
<pkunal-parmar> dpm, me too, I also added theme support
<pkunal-parmar> now only some minor changes will be pending and Qt Organizer
<dpm> yeah, I just ran the branch, the theme makes such a difference!
<dpm> good work
<pkunal-parmar> thanks
<pkunal-parmar> BTW I got this error
<pkunal-parmar> OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory
<pkunal-parmar> so that;s server issue or app issue ?
<mhall119> dgalg: how did you make you 0.3 package?
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, let's ask balloons, he's our QA mastermind :) balloons, any ideas about this failure and how to sort it out? -> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/204/testReport/calendar_app.tests.test_monthview/TestMonthView/test_monthview_go_to_today_prev_year_with_mouse_/
<dgalg> mhall119: with qt creator (but this is after you suggested that I upgrade, so I may have the newer version of things)
<balloons> ohh yikes, looks like the virtual enviroment ran out of memmory.. I wonder how many forks you created
<mhall119> dgalg: strange, the filename is wrong
<mhall119> is should be com.ubuntu.developer.dgalg.wordchain_0.3_all.click
<dgalg> mhall119: it is, isn't it?
<mhall119> hmmm, not when I download it from myapps
<mhall119> when I download it I get com.ubuntu.developer.dgalg.wordchain-0.3.click
<dgalg> mhall119: oh. I think I uploaded it with the right name?
<mhall119> ok
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, I pushed change once after proposing merge
<pkunal-parmar> so may be it ran twice
<mhall119> beuno: does myapps rename uploaded files?
<pkunal-parmar> so first time it got passed and second time out of memory
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, we can try a simple re-run. if it fails again, we'll have to look closer at the vm, and make sure your not calling tons of forks for some odd reason
<balloons> iBelieve, whenever your back, I want to get this landed :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-popover-caller/+merge/183225 That's what I'm pinging about
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, what you mean by fork ? do you mean push the changes ?
<balloons> no, you have os.fork calls.. you are creating subprocesses
<pkunal-parmar> ahh, I am not sure if QML does that in background, or may be autopilot is doing it
<pkunal-parmar> not sure, may be we can try re-run and see what happens
<beuno> mhall119, it does
<mhall119> beuno: ok....why does it do that?
<Wellark> nerochiaro: tomorrow,
<beuno> mhall119, because you could give us a bogus name
<beuno> mhall119, and it's easier to rename than to have people try and cply manually
<beuno> and
<nerochiaro> Wellark: i won't be around but please sync with bfiller when he comes in tomorrow
<beuno> filenames don't actually matter here
<beuno> except in our lint tools  :)
<mhall119> ok
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, right.. I didn't think you would be doing that in the application, so I'm sure it's an enviroment thing
<pkunal-parmar> balloons,  thanks I will try to re-run may be tomorrow, once review is done
<iBelieve> balloons, pong
<Wellark> nerochiaro: will do
<dgalg> I have just uploaded a newer version of Word Chain (version 0.4) which has some fixes in it (inline help, mainly, after popey's feedback). Version 0.3 is ready to publish, but 0.4 has not been reviewed. Should I wait until version 0.4 has been approved before publishing, or if I publish 0.3 now, will 0.4 be automatically published once it's reviewed?
<mhall119> dgalg: I think you'll need to republish 0.4 when it's approved, but I could be wrong, beuno ?
<balloons> iBelieve, so I wanted to land that branch I pasted in there.. I know you do also
<dgalg> mhall119: ok I will wait for 0.4 review
<beuno> dgalg, great question!   I'm not sure. Want to try it?  :)
<balloons> we've been playing ping pong for too long
<iBelieve> balloons, sorry, I got busy working on schoolwork
<iBelieve> balloons, so why is that branch failing?
<balloons> iBelieve, I just remembered why it's failing.. is it ready to land otherwise?
<iBelieve> balloons, yes, the branch is ready to land
<dgalg> beuno: I don't mind trying it if two things are true... that there is someone willing to test that the app works on a device once it'spublished, and that it is possible for me to "unpublish" it if it doesn't work!
<beuno> dgalg, it is possible to unpublish
<beuno> dgalg, I'll help you out with whatever the outcome is
<wellsb> The accounts-plugin for devices does not seem to populate the displayName field of the account service model
<iBelieve> beuno, ping
<beuno> iBelieve, pong
<iBelieve> beuno, I've got a couple questions about my click package namespace, are you the right person to ask?
<JoshStrobl> Would this be the appropriate place to propose an application be removed from USC? Wasn't really getting a response from #ubuntu-develop.
<popey> JoshStrobl: what app?
<JoshStrobl> afitness...its the Windows Phone app I was talking about in the JB Mumble server (to you on-air) that is in USC for some reason.
<popey> dpm: why does the calendar app build two debs.. once called calendar-app_0.4_all.deb and one called ubuntu-calendar-app_0.4_all.deb ?
<popey> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/afitness/
<JoshStrobl> It's also in the WP8 Store, no surprise there. Identical. Not sure how it got passed the review process on USC
<JoshStrobl> that's correct popey
<beuno> iBelieve, sure, shoot
<dpm> popey, the ubuntu-* one is most probably a leftover from before we renamed the app and should not be built. Perhaps the daily recipe needs to be updated?
<popey> how odd JoshStrobl
<popey> dpm: if I branch trunk and "debuild" it builds it, I will take a look at the package and propose a fix
<dpm> ok, cool
<popey> JoshStrobl: I'll pass that on, thanks
<JoshStrobl> No problem.
<iBelieve> beuno, so I choose com.sonrisesoftware for my namespace, since my website is sonrisesoftware.wordpress.com and because I'd eventually like to get the sonrisesoftware.com domain. When I tried to submit my click app, I was told I can't use that since I don't own the domain.
<iBelieve> beuno, so I need to change my namespace. But I'm also wondering if I'll be able to change back to com.sonrisesoftware if I ever get that domain?
<beuno> iBelieve, you won't, as your namespace is assigned to you as a developer que sticks with you from then on
<beuno> iBelieve, to be fair, the namespace isn't use visible in any way
<iBelieve> beuno, so I'm not able to use com.sonrisesoftware now?
<beuno> iBelieve, no, we need it to be something you own
<beuno> to avoid conflicts
<iBelieve> beuno, make sense, I just wanted to double check. Then how do I get it changed to something that I'm allowed to use?
<beuno> iBelieve, I can do that for you, just tell me what to change it to
<iBelieve> beuno, whatever the default was is fine. I don't remember what that was. My LP username is mdspencer
<beuno> iBelieve, com.ubuntu.developer.mdspencer it is!
<iBelieve> beuno, okay, cool. Thanks!
<beuno> iBelieve, now I just need you to upload a new version with that namespace in the click manifest
<popey> JoshStrobl: seems that app is legit
<WebbyIT> dpm, can you review please https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/4Sep2013/+merge/183906 ?
<iBelieve> beuno, okay, will do
<WebbyIT> dpm, the commit of yesterday introduced a little bug
<popey> WebbyIT: let me
<JoshStrobl> popey: A windows phone app in the USC is considered legit?
<WebbyIT> popey, thanks
<WebbyIT> popey, there is all in the description of change,
<popey> JoshStrobl: have you installed it? Do you know it's a windows app?
<JoshStrobl> Windows Phone, not Windows. And yes, I'll go ahead and link you, one moment.
<popey> (screenshots may not be indicative)
<szymon_> beuno, Hi, could you help me with changing "Username namespace" in developer.ubuntu.com please ? ( someone said you have access to it )
<beuno> szymon_, sure can. What to what?
<JoshStrobl> popey: Links to screenshots of it can be found at: http://www.reddit.com/r/LinuxActionShow/comments/1l10hc/anyone_want_to_buy_a_windows_phone_app_found_this/cbv4ucy
<szymon_> beuno, "ushopper" to "majster-pl" please.
<popey> JoshStrobl: where did those screenshots come from?
<JoshStrobl> My Lumia 920
<JoshStrobl> auto-uploaded via Skydrive
<beuno> szymon_, it'll be a bit of a problem as your app has already been published
<JoshStrobl> Hence the Skydrive links
<beuno> and will be orhpaned
<popey> no.
<szymon_> beuno, yeap... is there any other way around to change it ?
<popey> JoshStrobl: where did they come from, not how did you make them available on reddit
<beuno> szymon_, I'll fix it and do a lot of manual tweaking
<popey> JoshStrobl: so you took photos of the app on windows phone?
<popey> I mean, screenshots
<beuno> szymon_, but in the future, this won't be possible  :)
<JoshStrobl> Yes.
<popey> JoshStrobl: right, so if I take a screenshot of spotify on android does that mean its only an android app?
<JoshStrobl> I can use the Windows key and lock screen key to take screenshots in Windows Phone.
<szymon_> beuno, whats about if I delate package... you change namespace and then I will upload app again ?
<popey> JoshStrobl: or if I take a screenshot of gmail does that make gmail an android app?
<JoshStrobl> No, however the screenshots clearly indicate that afitness is a Windows Phone 8 app. Either the screenshot is out of date and should be changed, or its a Windows Phone 8 app and serves no purpose being in USC.
<iBelieve> beuno, okay, uploaded the fixed verson. Thanks for your help!
<beuno> szymon_, perfect, lets do that
<beuno> iBelieve, anytime
<popey> JoshStrobl: neither of those is the case ☻
<JoshStrobl> the screenshot a.k.a those available on USC
<szymon_> beuno, doing it now.
<popey> JoshStrobl: what if the ubuntu app also looked like the windows app
<szymon_> beuno, done.
<beuno> szymon_, done
<szymon_> beuno, thank you :)
<JoshStrobl> popey: You mean to tell me that this passed the whole review process by Canonical despite it being an exact port from Windows Phone 8 to Ubuntu?
<beuno> szymon_, np
<popey> JoshStrobl: if someone wants to submit an app which looks like a windows app or an android app to USC, they can
<JoshStrobl> I'm baffled...
<popey> JoshStrobl: what exactly is the issue here?
<popey> an app is in the USC which looks like a windows app by the *same* *person*
<JoshStrobl> Looks like? It IS. There is a different between an imitation and a port.
<popey> Its a port. What's the problem?
<szymon_> beuno, I having problem with uploading app now... ;/ when I choose package name I get error: "You already have a Click Package with this package name."
<beuno> szymon_, aha, of course
<beuno> szymon_, and you can't upload it as an update?
<szymon_> beuno, I can't even get to update page as there is no such application.
<beuno> szymon_, ah, you deleted the app instead of unpublishing, right?
<szymon_> beuno, yes, sorry I'm new to USC
<beuno> szymon_, it's ok, it shouldn't be this confusing, this is what the beta stage is for  :)
<szymon_> beuno, true :)
<beuno> szymon_, should be back from the dead to push an update
<szymon_> beuno, should I try to create/upload app tomorrow ?
<beuno> szymon_, no, just upload a new version
<beuno> szymon_, you should see it again now
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, merge proposed :D
<szymon_> beuno, uploading new version now. Thank you once again! ( hopefully reviewing my app with new namespace will go smoother :) )
<beuno> szymon_, np!
<beuno> thanks for helping us through this phase
<popey> WebbyIT: tried https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/4Sep2013/+merge/183906
<popey> left a comment
<WebbyIT> popey, thanks
<WebbyIT> popey, is not related, but I updated the branch, can you check please? :)
<popey> sure
 * popey hugs his script
<popey> WebbyIT: NICE!
<dwisse> Is anybody already busy with an IM app ?
<popey> there's http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/1k235y/app_submission_fallback_messenger_the_smart/  dwisse
<popey> but I don't know of any others
<WebbyIT> popey, thanks
<dwisse> A frontend for libpurple would be nice I think, don't you ?
<popey> I do!
<popey> especially if you can integrate torchat or some other really nice secure chat mechanism ☻
<popey> nice selling point
<dwisse> ok nice
<nik90_> popey: you free to do some testing?
<nik90_> popey: I did some testing myself as well, but just need another opinion
<popey> sure thing!
<nik90_> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-for-1200410/+merge/183908
<nik90_> popey: you need to make a small change to the code
<nik90_> before you build and run your script :)
<popey> oh noes
<popey> my script doesn't cater for this! :D
<nik90_> just 3 lines of code to produce some output to test stuff
<popey> ok, what do I do?
<nik90_> open clock/WorldClock.qml file
<nik90_> add the import statement import "../common/ClockUtils.js" as Utils
<nik90_> then in the function searchCityURL(), add Utils.log("Online")
<nik90_> and in the function localCityUrl (), add Utils.log("Local")
<nik90_> that's it
<nik90_> popey: you are testing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1200410 btw
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1200410 in Ubuntu Clock App "While searching world cities provide a small pause before going online to search" [Medium,In progress]
<popey> ok
<nik90_> so basically press add city, and then type any city. Previously it did an online query after every string you type. Now it should only search after a small pause (which is when the user stops typing)
<popey> this is a bit broken
<popey> i press "Add city" and get a blank screen
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-04-183524.png
 * popey starts again
<popey> yeah, add city just gives blank screen every time
<nik90_> popey: can you select all text in that file and replace with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6063466/
<popey> sure
<popey> dunno what I did wrong then, that works
<popey> well, when I say "works"
<popey> nik90_: the add city screen disappears when i type a city
<nik90_> popey: but it search and provide some results after that?
<popey> as soon as a keypress registers, it appears in the box and i'm dumped back to the clock
<Chocanto> nik90_: Hey ! :)
<nik90_> Chocanto: hi
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-04-183929.png
<popey> it looks like that, which is okay
<Chocanto> nik90_: Did you have the time to work on file-qml-plugin ? I'm sorry I was really busy these last time
<popey> then i highlight the search field, osk appears, then i press F and I'm dumped back to the clock
<nik90_> popey: and let me guess it added a world city to your saved list
<nik90_> Chocanto: my last work was my MP
<popey> ooh, it added a few
<popey> i have lots of amsterdam
<Chocanto> nik90_: Ok :)
<nik90_> Chocanto: I am busy with the alarms implementation now.
<nik90_> popey: that's not a clock bug but more with the osk
<popey> ah
<nik90_> popey: which means you cannot test :(
<nik90_> Chocanto: what more needs to be done?
<popey> i can roll back to an earlier image nik90_
<popey> if the osk bug is new
<nik90_> popey: no it has been there for a while. I cannot say since when
<nik90_> atleast after I got the phone
<nik90_> popey: but it happens only rarely, so hard to reproduce
<popey> happens every  time here
<popey> but never used to for me
<nik90_> popey: anyway the reason I asked you to test is that the same pause time before making an online search can be adjusted.
<nik90_> popey: can you try with some other application
<popey> try what OSK?
<nik90_> yeah
<Chocanto> nik90_: Right now we have something that would work with the clock app and the docviewer app, so we can create a package ? Or maybe ask to the sdk team to implement it, but I don't think the plugin is mature enough to do it
<popey> k
<popey> works fine in notes
<popey> hah, now it doesnt ☻
<nik90_> Chocanto: yes atm it has what we need.
<popey> never seen it this bad before
 * popey reflashes back to a previous image
<nik90_> popey: I faced this when I started trying development branches of the app.
<nik90_> popey: oh btw, I do not see the osk when I launch app in phone through qtcreator
<Chocanto> nik90_: Ok I'll try to start packaging
<Chocanto> nik90_: thank you
<nik90_> Chocanto: I will try to organise a meeting with bzoltan regarding getting it into sdk. Will invite you to it
<popey> odd
<Chocanto> nik90_: Ok, feel free to email me if I'm not in IRC :)
<nik90_> Chocanto: definitely
<Sasi> hi,
<popey> hi
<Sasi> I'm new to this
<Chocanto> nik90_: Ok, thank you !
<Sasi> welcome!
<Sasi> any body can address what's this
<Sasi> ?
<rschroll> labsin: A follow up on styling Sliders:  The thing I needed was the __styledItem property, which gives you access to the widgets created by the style property.  Specifically, the thumb is available at __styledItem.thumb.  Now we know :)
<labsin> rschroll, good to know
<popey> nik90_: bah! even an old image does it, never seen this issue before.. sorry
<nik90_> popey: no worries
<nik90_> popey: I tried it on the desktop, and have asked Paolo to increase the pause timer a little bit more
<popey> we should have a bug for the same city being added twice too?
<nik90_> popey: yes
<nik90_> popey: although that is due to the online api, so kinda hard to solve.
<mrqtros> Hi, Lisette! How are you? :)
<JoshStrobl> popey, can I use the Cordova APIs (for Ubuntu Touch) in the QML / JS implementation of applications?
<JoshStrobl> I believe so, just figured I'd double check with someone that is more experienced in the field. Obviously it is usable in the HTML5 implementation that is still in the works.
<jrei> hi
<jrei> someone here who could give me a hint on the nexus4 with ubuntu touch?
<jrei> i flashed cdimage-touch but i have no wifi or gsm data connection
<timp> jrei: I think #ubuntu-touch is a better place to ask
<jrei> ok
<jrei> thanks
<szymon_> I'm playing with toolbar for Ubuntu Touch... I need toolbar to be opened but not locked... it looks like it can not be done at the moment or I'm doing something wrong ?
<nik90_> szymon_: you can do it
<nik90_> szymon_: try locked: false and opened: true
<timp> szymon_: the toolbar automatically closes when you change to a new Page.
<timp> szymon_: don't spend too much time on it, wait a week or so, the default behavior of the Toolbar will be changed
<szymon_> jrei, I had this problem too, try turn of wifi, then go to settings->cellular and where is data: tap on "none" and then on "3g"  it should works ( data )
<timp> szymon_: the new behavior will be that the toolbar is opened (and not locked) when there is a new active Page, so that users can see which actions are available.
<jrei> szymon_: tanks, i'll give it a shot
<jrei> +h
<timp> szymon_: I had the implementation for that done, but some tests for apps depend on the old behavior, so they need to be modified fiest
<timp> *first
<timp> szymon_: ^is that the behavior that you are looking for?
<szymon_> timp, thanks for info this is what I thought that its not working as it should...
<timp> probably if the users don't interact with the toolbar for a while, it will automatically hide.
<szymon_> timp, what I'm really looking for is to be able to open toolbar on let say on button click
<timp> szymon_: true, at the moment it is not working like that. I am working on that and the changes should be in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit next week
<timp> szymon_: are you using a Page that has a tools property set? you can then set the opened property of the tools to true
<szymon_> timp, yes, I'm using pagestack and I have page in it which has tools property set and I want toolbar to be hidden by default and when button clicked I want this to be opened.
<szymon_> timp, when I use opened: true its still hidden. dono why
<timp> szymon_: this works for me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6063776/
<jrei> szymon_: didn't helped to get wifi or 3g working - wifi is not asking for a password
 * timp gotta go. bye.
<jrei> any idea
<szymon_> timp, checking it now...
<szymon_> jrei, sorry dono how to help you, try #ubuntu-touch
<jrei> kk
<szymon_> timp, it works just fine... I was doing it different way and it didn't work :D  Thanks for help!
<rickspencer3> o/
<rickspencer3> so, it turns out that it's not so easy to use a local sqlite database with my project
<rickspencer3> how hideous would it be for me to make a huge json file and read that in as a model?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i wouldn't laugh at you :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, the sqlite dastabase is like 3 megs
<rickspencer3> so maybe the json file would be 5 megs?
<kenvandine> the real questions is how much does it change?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, it won't change
<kenvandine> reading the whole thing in and writing it back out for small changes wouldn't be great
<rickspencer3> totally static
<kenvandine> great, then that's a great solution
<kenvandine> not sure about the size
<rickspencer3> I guess I can just try it
<kenvandine> you could do your own compression if it's an issue...
<kenvandine> do you have your own implementation of a JSONListModel ?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, maybe
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I'm more concerned about the size in memory
<rickspencer3> and the speed
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, no, I don't have a jsonlistmodel, I usually just use an actual json list and it works fine
<kenvandine> ah, as an object
<kenvandine> i wish there was a JSONListModel in qml
<rickspencer3> to get the json remotely you mean?
<kenvandine> remotely or locally
<rickspencer3> fair enough
<rickspencer3> but alas
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine> just back a listview, etc from json
<kenvandine> seems silly qml has that for xml
<kenvandine> but not json
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, well, like I say, I do that all the time
<rickspencer3> just convert the json to an object
<rickspencer3> and so long as it's a list, it backs as listview just fine
<rickspencer3> as a model
<rickspencer3> xmlistview gives you a couple of nice things though
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> one is you don't have to fetch the xml
<rickspencer3> just point to the url
<rickspencer3> the other is the query paths
<clepto> anyone knows what causing this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6063954/
<rickspencer3> so you don't have to go: myobj["data"]["list"] or whatever
<kenvandine> yup
<iBelieve> clepto, I've seen that error before. What are you trying to do in QML?
<clepto> iBelieve, I don't which part is causing the error
<clepto> iBelieve, I think its causing when I'm changing listview's model
<iBelieve> clepto, I don't really know anything about that error, though I remember seeing it before. Maybe look at the code in your list view delegate
<cwayne_> hey guys, i tried to click install a package today, and i got this: ValueError: Framework "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" not present on system
<cwayne_> any ideas?
<mhall119> daker: hey, I'm trying to compile your code on my N4
<mhall119> I get:
<mhall119> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/projects/rad.io$ cd src && moc player.h -omoc_player.h && cd ..
<mhall119> moc: could not exec '/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/moc': No such file or directory
<daker> :(
<mhall119> am I missing a package for moc?
<daker> not sure what package you are missing
<iBelieve> cwayne_, are you doing that on the desktop? I saw a message on the mailing list with a way to fix that
<mhall119> daker: looks like
<mhall119> qtbase5-dev-tools:
<iBelieve> cwayne_, the command was sudo click install --force-missing-framework --user=$USER ./*.click
<mhall119> daker: seems I need cmake too
<iBelieve> cwayne_, with --force-missing-framework being the key to your error
<daker> mhall119: ya
<cwayne_> iBelieve, trying to do it on the phone
<iBelieve> cwayne_, ah. Not sure if that would work then, but you could try it anyway
<mhall119> daker: I must be missing other deps too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6064032/
<mhall119> that's after installing qtbase5-dev-tools and cmake packages
<cwayne_> iBelieve, it shows up in click list, but not anywhere in the dash
<iBelieve> cwayne_, I have no idea about anything related to running it on the phone, since I don't have an Ubuntu Touch phone
<mhall119> cwayne_: did you search the dash for it?
<cwayne_> mhall119, yeah, doesnt show up
<mhall119> cwayne_: any .desktop file for it in ~/.local/share/applications?
<beuno> cwayne_, I believe you shouldn't be installing packages like that, but rather, using packagekit
<cwayne_> mhall119, hmm, no there' s not
<cwayne_> beuno, hm?
<beuno> alecu, maybe you're around to clarify?
<daker> mhall119: ok let me try to google that
<mhall119> daker: in the mean time, I'm going ot install all of the ubuntu-sdk on my phone
<daker> mhall119: do you have make installed ?
<cwayne_> mhall119, is there a way to install a click package from software center via command line?
<mhall119> daker: I installed it just a minute ago, didn't get me much further
<daker> ok
<mhall119> cwayne_: you can download the package and manually install it
<mhall119> I've done that with `sudo click install` and `click register`
<cwayne_> hmm, ill try that, maybe my click package is just borked
<cwayne_> seeing as how it didnt copy a .desktop or anything
<mhall119> cwayne_: how did you build your package?
<cwayne_> mhall119, click build uWoot/
<cwayne_> and also from qtcreator
<mhall119> cwayne_: pastebin your manifest.json
<cwayne_> mhall119, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6064086/
<mhall119> daker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6064089/ even after installing ubuntu-sdk
<mhall119> cwayne_: first thing I'd suggest us making the app name and .desktop filename all lowercase
<mhall119> app name being lowercase is required, .desktop filename being lowercase shouldn't be required but currently there's a bug in unity8 that prevents it from working with mixed-case .desktop filenames
<mhall119> cwayne_: make line 5 of your manifest.json all lowercase too
<daker> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> click uses that to build the final .desktop filename that goes into ~/.local/share/applications
<cwayne_> mhall119, hm, my d/install seems to want to put stuff in /usr/share/uwoot instead of .local/share
<mhall119> cwayne_: you click package? that's not right
<rickspencer3> hey kenvandine thoughts on searching through a list of 27,000 objects in qml?
<rickspencer3> I'm not seeing any obvious filtering functionality
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, not really
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> I'll figure something out
<kenvandine> JS...
<kenvandine> ugh
<cwayne_> mhall119, yeah, i know right
<balloons> ping iBelieve
<iBelieve> balloons, pong
<balloons> can you swing into #ubuntu-quality quickly?
<balloons> iBelieve, ^^
<cwayne_> mhall119, do you have an example click package i can grab to compare to mine to see whats wrong?
<alecu> cwayne_: https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu.developer.alecu/qr-code/com.ubuntu.developer.alecu.qr-code-0.2.click?noauth=1
<alecu> cwayne_: also, you should not be using "click install". I heard it was deprecated
<alecu> cwayne_: the click scope installs packages for the running user like this:
<alecu> "pkcon install-local com.ubuntu.developer.alecu.qr-code-0.2.click"
<alecu> cwayne_: make sure the package name ends with .click and also, don't use sudo to run this
<jedidiah> Is there anybody on I could ask a (hopefully) quick qml question about how to structure a query in a XmlListModel?
<popey> jedidiah: probably better asking during the European/US working day tbh
<jedidiah> Thanks popey :) will try again in the morning
<jedidiah> Thought it was a long shot but that I might have a chance of catching someone either physically or corporally in another timezone.
<mhall119> cwayne_: https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119/xda-developers-app/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.7.click?noauth=1
<beuno> mhall119, btw, that noauth=1 trick expires on Sep 15th  :)
<mhall119> no!  you can't take away my options!  Choice..Open...Freedom...why are you evil and hate us?
<cwayne_> mhall119, hey, is there a way to force the apps lens to refresh?  it seems to die after click installing
<dgalg_> mhall119: do I have to do something to trigger review of my uploaded latest version of Word Chain?
<mhall119> cwayne_: I've noticed that too, doing a search usually makes it refresh it's list of apps, but that doesn't help the dying
<mhall119> dgalg_: nothing to do, no, just have to wait for somebody to come online tomorrow morning and start reviewing
<dgalg_> mhall119: OK. I suppose complaining about a 24 hour wait is pretty ungrateful ;)
<mhall119> dgalg_: soon you won't have to wait, but the final pieces of that are still being built
<mhall119> so until then we still need human reviewers
<dgalg_> mhall119: yeah...I think the error I made was uploading 0.4 while 0.3 was still under review, so 0.3 got approved and no-one noticed that there was a 0.4 too :-)
<dgalg_> will review be completely automatic then?
<dgalg_> also, if I write tests for my game, will those tests be run by the app store? and run on an Ubuntu Phone?
<mhall119> dgalg_: it should be yes
<mhall119> the app store doesn't run tests, no, you've got to run those yourself
<dgalg_> ah ok
<daker> mhall119: do you know if unity8 works on 13.04 ?
<mhall119> daker: I don't know, but I don't think so
<dgalg_> it would be very cool if the app store ran tests on Ubuntu Phones and didn't publish failed things
<mhall119> IIRC, unity 8 uses new libunity APIS at least that aren't on 13.04
<mhall119> daker: "Only Ubuntu 13.10 (saucy) is supported as a developement environment." from https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<daker> mhall119: ok, i can't do a demo with virtualbox because unity is very slow
<daker> so i think i need to find a way
<daker> to do the demo or upgrade to 13.10
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-05
<Gsport> www.google.pt/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CD8QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.computerworld.com%2F&ei=2NEnUvXwOoiRhQeSj4GoCw&usg=AFQjCNGWIgkWtnvRRqA8PHdgccurO6diMA&bvm=bv.51773540,d.ZG4
<Gsport> hacker apply
<balloons> iBelieve, how;s the merge coming?
<iBelieve> balloons, I saw that the one test failed, so I ran it locally, and it passed. I tried to re-run the jenkins bot, but I don't think it ran. Maybe you could try running it again?
<iBelieve> balloons, I have no idea why the test failed
<balloons> iBelieve, sure, let me help you push this through
<balloons> I'm just as ready as you to get this in :-p
<balloons> iBelieve, there is only one failure, perhaps you missed the link I sent on it
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/232/testReport/ubuntu_filemanager_app.tests.test_filemanager/TestFolderListPage/test_copy_file_with_mouse_/?
<iBelieve> balloons, yeah, I saw that. That's the test that I was referring to.
<iBelieve> balloons, I don't understand that error message, especially when that test passes locally for me
<balloons> right, so let's look at the test together righ tnow
<balloons> the trace is really confusing at first glance
<iBelieve> balloons, if I remember correctly, that same test was failing with the same error awhile back, but then was working again.
<balloons> iBelieve, so this is very very similar to the cut.. I would make a note that we could probably function out some of the common code as we go.. makes it easier to maintain and read going forward
<balloons> iBelieve, yea, I kicked it off again if that happens to be the case.. which is :-(
<iBelieve> balloons, that would be nice to do. Just made a note to do that
<iBelieve> balloons, I have no idea how dbus connects to the File Manager app, but could it be that the copy operation is blocking dbus from sending a reply to autopilot?
<balloons> yea, just that one test fails again
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/233/testReport/ubuntu_filemanager_app.tests.test_filemanager/TestFolderListPage/test_copy_file_with_mouse_/?
<balloons> so the trace seems to indicate most the test runs
<balloons> it seems like the paste happens at least
<AskUbuntu> how can i develop applications that can be used in ubuntu desktop? | http://askubuntu.com/q/341509
<balloons> iBelieve, what's the u1db dependency btw?
<iBelieve> balloons, I switched settings storage from LocalStorage to U1db. Once the actual settings API lands we'll switch to using that for settings storage.
<balloons> iBelieve, since cut works but copy for some odd reason doesn't I would be tempted to pull out the common code from cut and use it in copy to narrow done the issue.. it's definitely not giving us much to work with why it's failing
<balloons> it copies and then pastes the file, that's it
<iBelieve> balloons, I'll try pulling the common code into a separate shared function
<balloons> iBelieve, k, that should help
<iBelieve> balloons, I need to go now, I'll let you know tomorrow after merging the code
<balloons> iBelieve, ok.. if you don't mind I'll keep hacking on it
<balloons> if I get it to work, I'll supersede your MP and merge it, ok?
<iBelieve> balloons, that's more than fine with me :)
<balloons> nik90, perchance are you about?
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Be Late For Something Day! :-D
<dpm> popey, the other day you showed me the codecs that the gstreamer*-ugly package provided. How can I find out which codecs are provided by a gstreamer package? (the .deb package descriptions are usually no good for those)
<dpm> I'm trying to find out which packages we actually need to play mp3
<popey> dpm: is apt-cache show not sufficient then?
<popey> it tells you what packages it pulls in, and mime types
<popey> apt-cache show gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly | grep mp3
<popey> shows libmp3lame0 which is the mp3 decoder
<dpm> yeah, that looks like it, thanks
<dpm> however someone was mentioning on that thread that gstreamer-ffmpeg should be enough and that we probably already install it in the image, but I'm not entirely sure
<dpm> so lool, you were saying that gstreamer*-ffmpeg is included in the touch images and apps that use Qt Multimedia (which use gstreamer as the backend) should be able to play mp3 files already?
<lool> dpm: that's the theory
 * dpm tests the theory :)
 * dpm flashes
<lool> dpm: looking again, I see we're seeing gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<lool> dpm: but most stacks should be using gst 1.0 now
<dpm> lool, yeah, but we can't do much for the apps that use Qt Multimedia, it's Qt Multimedia that chooses the gst version to use
<seb128> hum
<seb128> we shouldn't ship ffmpeg on an official image, those codecs are not free
<seb128> (or rather some might have patent issues)
<popey> dpm: ok, confirmed you do need gstreamer-ugly
<popey> dpm: /usr/bin/gst-launch-0.10 filesrc location=timpany.mp3 ! mad ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! pulsesink
<popey> that doesn't work until you install -ugly
<popey> WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no element "mad"
<popey> obviously technically you need libmad
<dpm> popey, ah, thanks that was quick!
<popey> try that command with and without -ugly (and libmad0) installed
<popey> (need an mp3 of course)
<dpm> yeah, just setting up the image now
 * popey rewards himself with bacon
<smartboyhw> popey, what type of bacon is it? Jono?
<popey> eating bacon
<popey> but all bacon is eating bacon to me
<dpm> lool, popey so yeah, I can confirm too that the music app only plays mp3 files with gstreamer-0.10-plugins ugly (it does not with gstreamer-1.0-plugins ugly or gstreamer-0.10-ffmpeg)
<dpm> lool, you were suggesting to file a bug to request an autopilot test for the music app for that. I think we'll need that in any case, but I'm not sure how the bug for the Music app would help solving the issue?
<dpm> anyway, I replied to the thread now
<popey> dpm: do you know the size of the n4 in units.gu? - see https://plus.google.com/u/0/102664273545395284930/posts/SGNDfvq4Est
<Laney> Is there a way to include an image in a TextField? Like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-time-zone-manual.png
<Laney> is that what primaryItem is/
<Laney> ?
<dpm> popey, I don't know, sorry. I think the only place where we document grid units in relation to devices is here, but that's not directly tied to N4 or the full screen size: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/resolution-independence.html
<dpm> it might be a good askubuntu question :)
<tmoenicke> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tmoenicke: pong
<popey> dpm:  on it!
<dpm> :)
<nik90|Office> Laney: yes it is a primary item
<nik90|Office> Laney: I use it in the clock app search field
<Laney> nik90|Office: ah ok, nice
<Laney> is it in the theme
<Laney> ?
<nik90|Office> Laney: the search icon? yes
<Laney> w00t
<Laney> in ur clock app, stealin ur code
<nik90|Office> Laney: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/clock/WorldClock.qml
<Laney> ty
<Laney> nik90|Office: you ship the icon with the app?
<nik90|Office> Laney: all core apps ship all icons with the app atm. The mobile icon theme does not work for us properly
<Laney> hrm
<nik90|Office> Laney: there are 2 bug reports regarding this which I cannot find atm
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I might leave out doing this until it works
<nik90|Office> or that :)
<lool> dpm, popey: gst-launch-0.10 filesrc location=hollandemoi.mp3 ! audio/mpeg, mpegversion=1, layer=3 ! ffdec_mp3 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! pulsesink
<lool> it says it plays, but I get no sound
<lool> but then I rarely get sound out of grouper
<lool> dpm, popey: Now maybe this isn't supported by decodebin/playbin
<popey> lool: do you have -ugly installed?
<lool> popey: no
<popey> ok
 * popey tries
<PaoloRotolo> guys, how can I test an ubuntu touch app with autopilot on my PC?
<popey> ooh!
<popey> that works lool
<popey> i just flashed my phone with latest image, install gstreamer-tools and that command produces audio on my mako
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Autopilot
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, and http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<dpm> (near the end)
<lool> popey: ok, so it seems we had enough modules without -ugly, but they aren't hooked up properly to playbin
<PaoloRotolo> Thanks!
<popey> dpm: whats the url for app reviews? I'm seeing desktop apps at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/reviewer/
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, I think autopilot doesn't work with new Timer's presets. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1220998
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220998 in Ubuntu Clock App "clock app autopilot tests fail" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> you've got a click missing in there
<dpm> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/reviewer/
<popey> ah
<popey> ta
<dpm> np
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: I knw :). for some reason they fail on the phone
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: the tests pass on the desktop
<lool> popey, dpm: I've checked with gstreamer 1.0, and decodebin doesn't pick up avdec_mp3 either
<lool> popey, dpm: Sounds like we have a range of gstreamer cleanups to do: moving to 1.0, making sure apps use qtmultimedia when possible, making sure the right set of 1.0 packages/codecs are pulled
<PaoloRotolo> So I can't do nothing :( I've only the desktop version.
<dpm> lool, where would you suggest to track this? It's critical for the Music app (and any other multimedia apps) to work before release
<lool> dpm: Yes, I was thinking about that actually
<lool> and also thinking I ought to ping Pat
<lool> dpm: Got to go for lunch
<lool> dpm: maybe a plain Ubuntu bug
<dpm> ok, let's follow up later, thanks lool
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: np
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: btw thnx for your help with the clock app. You have fixed over 5 bugs in 2-3 days alone :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, no problem, It's a pleasure for me :)
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: can you take https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1197908
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1197908 in Ubuntu Clock App "Timer sometimes does not reset its clock hands after stopping it" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: First see if you can reproduce it without your solution and then try your fix by stopping before resetting it
<fajung> in Qt5.1, is there any way to set a Qtoolbar as primary-toolbar an style it as the GTK unity's  toolbar ?
<daker> hey popey do you know someone who can enable armhf for my ppa https://launchpad.net/~rad.io-devs/+archive/rad.io ?
<popey> daker: hmm, I don't know what the process is now.. let me see
<daker> tyt
<Programin> Ubuntu Components Tutorials ?
<Programin> Ubuntu.Components Tutorials
<Programin> Ubuntu.Components Tutorials ?
<popey> hello Programin
<Programin> hello
<Programin> I programin with QML
<Programin> QML not Ubuntu.Components 100%
<popey> Programin: our documentation can be found at http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<popey> daker: thanks to smartboyhw .. https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<smartboyhw> daker, do follow the instructions on build times and builds per week:P
<popey> knowing his app I doubt that will be a problem
<daker> popey: why a problem ?
<popey> typo
<popey> I meant "not a problem" :D
<popey> sorry
<daker> ok ok :)
<daker> thanks popey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> daker, no need to thank me, thank Launchpad docs;)
<JoeyChan> Hi, this is Joey from RSS reader team,  any questions are welcome  :)
<dpm> hi JoeyChan, nice to see you here, thanks for coming! :)
<JoeyChan> :)
<daker> wgrant do yo know why it's still only build i368 https://code.launchpad.net/~rad.io-devs/+recipe/rad.io-daily ?
<daker> 386*
<rickspencer3> how weird would it be if the first time you ran an app, it took a while to set up sqlite database with the local storage API?
<beuno> rickspencer3, not so much if you can tell people you're doing a one-time setup
<rickspencer3> thanks beuno
<rickspencer3> I'll give it a try
<JoeyChan>  if first time you ran rss reader, it will add some feeds for testing, that's it
<popey> rickspencer3: to be 21st century and "hip" it would need to say cool things on a splash screen like "Reticulating splines..." while you wait
<popey> people love that nonsense
<cwayne_> popey, i hate it when my splines aren't properly reticulated
<rickspencer3> popey, ok, I'll think of something
<rickspencer3> popey, it's a calorie tracker app, so maybe I'll make it food related :)
<beuno> "burning calories"?  :)
<rickspencer3> if I import a module, but never use it, does that consume memory?
<nik90|Office> mehow: ping
<nik90|Office> mehow: can you propose a solution for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1200594
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1200594 in Ubuntu Clock App "[clock-app]Font in world city list are too big" [Low,Incomplete]
<nik90|Office> mehow: it is a low hanging fruit which can be easily fixed.
<mehow> my favour kind of fruit ;)
<nik90|Office> mehow: lol
<mehow> lI am working on it now, I think we did discuss it before saying that the country would appear on the second line below the name of the location
<mehow> I will send you a visual in 1 h ;)
<mehow> working on it now ;)
<nik90|Office> mehow: thnx
<nik90|Office> mehow: when we previouslty discussed we brainstormed about it but did not arrive at a decision
<mehow> ok ok ;)
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: I also assigned this bug to you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1221252
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1221252 in Ubuntu Clock App "Search button icon is not as per design specifications" [Low,Triaged]
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: All you need to do is create an icon as shown and propose a merge. I will worry about changing the text to display the icon. Would that be okay>?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, yes of course :) I'll try to edit the code too
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: You can edit the code if you want, however only after I merge in my proposal which is regarding the search box layout
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: otherwise it will create a code conflict for you
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: my merge proposal will go in tonight
 * nik90|Office hugs PaoloRotolo 
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, ok :D
<om26er> gusch, hey
<gusch> om26er: hi
<om26er> gusch, with the share app fix in the gallery a few days ago, every time the gallery is started opening the first image takes more than normal time.. like you tap on an image and it will take 2 seconds for it to open
<om26er> things get better after that though, seems like it loads the share component for 2-3 seconds
<gusch> om26er: oi - bad - please file a bug
<gusch> om26er: I should hide the share behind a loader
<om26er> gusch, bug 1221266
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1221266 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "opening a photo takes 2-3 seconds on first run" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221266
<gusch> om26er: thx
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, done: http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1031/87h5.png ;)
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: nice. That was quick
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: you might need to consider some points though such as are you going to insert that into a ubuntu shape widget or whether you are going to add an image and add a mouseArea to it.
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: I think you can use a normal button which displays only an icon instead of text
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: and set the background color of that button to that pinkish tone
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: so your icon should essentially comprise of only the 3 white dots
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: on a transparent background
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: but anyways let me let you implement it :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, if you insist, I'll mail you the .svg ;) What about the edges of the button? They're "half rounded"
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: As long as the implementation follows the design specs closely, I am fine
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: I think we can ignore the edges of the button for now
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: Give it a shot and let me know if it comes close to design mockup
<clepto> nik90|Office, the apps will be tested on pc or phones?
<nik90|Office> clepto: both however it will judged on its behavior on the phone and tablet
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: I am on a web irc client and hence cannot accept file transfer
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: can you send it to my email instead
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, ok, no problem.
<clepto> nik90|Office, ok, so to clear something out, will we be able to create files (db, folders, etc) in our application's folder?
<nik90|Office> clepto: I heard that you *cannot* create stuff in your application directory. However you will be given a directory elsewhere you can write stuff to
<nik90|Office> clepto: not sure atm which directory that is
<nik90|Office> clepto: best talk to mhall119 regarding this
<clepto> mhall119, can you elaborate?
<iBelieve> How long does it take until a click app gets reviewed? Isn't the process automatic?
<beuno> iBelieve, it isn't currently, it's manual while we work out all the kinks
<beuno> iBelieve, it's a day or two, currently
<iBelieve> beuno, oh, okay. I guess I'm a bit excited :)
<beuno> iBelieve, which app in particular?  I may take a look after this call  ;)
<iBelieve> beuno, Ubuntu Tasks, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/13/. That would great!
 * beuno nods
<nik90|Office> mehow: thnx for the designs
<nik90|Office> mehow: 1 question though, currently afaik there is no way to filter them the way you show them
<nik90|Office> mehow: But I will find out from other developers how to implement them
<mehow> I know I know sorry this is the old design and it suppose cover only the text formatting
<mehow> don't worry about the quick search on the top ;)
<nik90|Office> mehow: oh okay...so only the text formatting changes
<nik90|Office> mehow: phew ;)
<mehow> yeah ;)
<popey> clepto: nik90|Office https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1197056  may explain where things "should" go?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1197056 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "SDK webview applications should not use ~/.local/share/*/.QtWebKit/ for their databases" [Undecided,Triaged]
<nik90|Office> popey: thnx.
<nik90|Office> popey: the clock app also writes into that same directory :P
<nik90|Office> popey: I guess I need to fix that as well then
<popey> :D
<nik90|Office> popey: so what directory name do i use? clock-app or ubuntu-clock-app?
<nik90|Office> popey: I will file a bug report for this as soon I go home. I am leaving the office now
<popey> nik90|Office: I believe the "standard" XDG type variables work.
<popey> eg, XDG_DATA_HOME="$HOME/.local/share"
<nik90|Office> popey: true but the XDG variables only include the path until share. I was referring to the actualy application directory
<nik90|Office> popey: also I need to see how to use XDG variables in qml
<nik90|Office> popey: anyways talk to you later (around 1-2 hours after)
<nik90|Office> bye
<davmor2> popey, mhall119: I have an all qt app in my queue if an app is built by the sdk but not packaged will it just be in a folder type structure?  I'm wondering if it is a click app that has been added to the wrong queue.
<popey> davmor2: which app?
<davmor2> popey:  It's Loan and EMI calculator
<popey> davmor2: yeah, that certainly looks like a touch app
<popey> downloaded and ran it
<davmor2> popey: I'll ping the dev and see if it was meant for the click apps queue
<popey> cool
<popey> feel free to ping me with those again, happy to check them out
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, I fixed the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1197908 with a new Timer :D
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1197908 in Ubuntu Clock App "Timer sometimes does not reset its clock hands after stopping it" [Medium,In progress]
<wellsb> Does somebody have a maguro device they can test an app with and send me a screenshot?
<Elv13> Hi, what is the trick to be able to swipe page left and right? (Ubuntu SDK, QML)
<Wellark> bfiller: I now have a fix for #1205097
<Wellark> bfiller: ted is reviewing it.
<cwayne_> what path should i use for the icon?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, I added also an "reset" animation of the timer's hands.
<Wellark> bfiller: btw, while debugging the HUD issue I noticed we have apps still using the "old" HUD API
<Wellark> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6067176/
<Wellark> those must be updated to use the new Unity Action API.
<Wellark> otherwise using UITK.MainView and pages will "break" the HUD searches
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: wonderful
<WebbyIT> PaoloRotolo, \o/
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: do you have a branch I can test?
<Wellark> bfiller: should I file a bug against each of the apps or would one catchall be enough?
<Wellark> I should have time next week to patch the apps myself
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, yep, here my mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-for-1197908/+merge/184143
<PaoloRotolo> Ciao WebbyIT :D
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: can you explain the logic behind your code?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, I tried to stop all the animations in the app, but it doesn't work
<PaoloRotolo> so I created a timer and I added an animation after 200 msec. from the reset()
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: so your new timer will start and then stop the animation.
<PaoloRotolo> So, reset will stop the timer (the big timer) and my timer will reset the hands after 200 msec, when all the animations are finished
<Wellark> bfiller: oh, actually. I can file just one bug report and target it to all the apps (projects)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, yes, start the animation, set the hands to "0" and stop the animation
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: In that case, shouldn't you be calling reset_timer.start() instead of restart()?
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: since your timer will be called once to stop the animation and then it does its job and is done with.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, ok, i'll fix it :P
<cwayne_> mhall119, is it possible today to add a new master scope?  like so that we can get a new lens
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, pushed. BTW, my fix works with you?
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: testing it now
<davidcalle_> cwayne_, no it's not. But you can add any scope to the dconf key com.canonical.unity.dash and it will appear as a lens.
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: I just approved your other branch
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, ty
<cwayne_> davidcalle_, ah, where would the icon be defined?
<davidcalle_> cwayne_, in your scopename.scope file in /usr/share/unity/scopes, you can set an "Icon" field.
<cwayne_> davidcalle_, ah, wonderful thank you.  and this should work already in today's image?
<davidcalle_> cwayne_, my bad, you can actually create a master to aggregate scopes, it doesn't seem to be hardcoded anymore. If you look at an existing one (eg /usr/share/unity/scopes/web.scope), it should be pretty explicit.
<davidcalle_> cwayne_, yeah, it should work (tm) :)
<cwayne_> davidcalle_, :D
<cwayne_> davidcalle_, and the smart scopes are in the touch image too already, right?
<davidcalle_> cwayne_, so, to create a master, just create a <masterscope>.scope file, and a folder named <masterscope> where you'll put the .scope files you want to aggregate.
<davidcalle_> cwayne_, I think so
<davidcalle_> cwayne_, also, if something doesn't seem to work, you can see specific errors by restarting unity-scope-home and looking at the output
<cwayne_> davidcalle_, awesome, thanks
<davidcalle_> cwayne_, np
<bfiller> Wellark: thanks for the info, was on a call. I was told all of the apps have been converted to use the new API or have MR's in progress
<bfiller> Wellark: might be that we forgot to drop that depends? what is the new depends?
<Wellark> bfiller: applications using UITK won't need any additional depends. UITK already handles that
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: I merged my branch. You can start on the search button icon now if you want.
<bfiller> Wellark: so the apps can drop depends on qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 completely then?
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: also your timer trick seems to have done the job. I will test it for a few more hours before deciding
<Wellark> bfiller: and applications that don't use UITK MainView and Pages need to depend on qtdeclarative5-unity-action-plugin
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, great!
<Wellark> bfiller: yes, as soon as they drop "import Ubuntu.HUD 1.0" from their code base
<bfiller> Wellark: great, thanks
<Wellark> bfiller: I filed the bug anyway
<Wellark> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1221344
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1221344 in webbrowser-app "remove usage of qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 " [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> Wellark: thanks
<nik90_> Wellark, bfiller: Which standard app (web browser, gallery, contacts) etc is the best app to take a look at how to add HUD actions?
<nik90_> I have been meaning to add it to the clock app but cannot find any documentation on it
<bfiller> nik90: probably browser, pretty sure it's been cutover to use the new action api
<Wellark> bfiller, nik90_: yeah, seems browser is using the new API already. I just want to point out that if you are using UITK.MainView then you don't have to import Ubuntu.Unity.Action .
<Wellark> UITK.Action is already derived from it
<Wellark> only if you need to do manual action context management you need to use the direct API manually
<nik90_> Wellark, bfiller: thnx. Will take a look at webbrowser
<iBelieve> popey, mhall119 so what time is the File Manager meeting today? I remember we discussed moving it 2 hours earlier (so 1/2 an hour from now)
<nik90_> Wellark: I am using UITK.action, but I do not see any hud action while testing it on the phone
<Wellark> nik90_: you can find the documentation for the unity-action-api by installing unity-action-doc package
<beuno> iBelieve, I believe (ha!?) your app is now live
<Wellark> nik90_: you need to assign the actions to MainView.actions or Page.actions
<nik90_> Wellark: ah okay. But I think it would be better if this doc is integrated to the current sdk docs.
<Wellark> nik90_: Action {id: myAction1} Action {id: myAction2}
<iBelieve> beuno, just saw that, thank you so much! I'm starting to type out my blog article right now about it :)
<Wellark> nik90_: MainView.actions: [myAction1, myAction2]
<nik90_> Wellark: here is how it is currently done http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/clock/ClockPage.qml
<mefrio> guys I am trying to use Unity.Actions in my app but it does not work even if you are suggesting to deprecate Ubuntu.Components.HUD...here is my code http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6067328/
<nik90_> Wellark: and yes I havent connected it yet to the MainView actions. But then my toolbar actions are in a different page and hence different qml file. Can MainView action see those toolbar actions?
<popey> iBelieve: yes, in 20 mins from now
<Wellark> nik90_: there are two sets of actions
<iBelieve> popey, okay, thanks for the info
<Wellark> nik90_: ones that are "global" to the app and ones that are "local" to the page
<Wellark> so, if you have some actions that do the same thing no matter on which page they are then you add these to the MainView.actions
<nik90_> Wellark: that makes sense
<nik90_> Wellark: I installed the doc package. Where does it store its files?
<Wellark> and the page local actions go to Page.actions
<Wellark> and each time the page is changed the list of available actions in the hud is updated automatically
<nik90_> Wellark: thnx. It is so much clearer now
<Wellark> nik90_: if I remember correctly it's /usr/share/docs/unity-action-api/
<Wellark> nik90_: you can see where the files are installed by: $ dpkg-query -L <pkg-name>
<Wellark> nik90_: one note though. currently the HUD integration does not work on the desktop
<nik90_> awesome
<Wellark> for various technical reasons
<nik90_> Wellark: okay. I can test it on the phone
<Wellark> and when you are testing on the phone you need to set $APP_ID environment variable
<Wellark> nik90_: so if your application has clock-app.desktop
<nik90_> Wellark: Is this done automatically atleast when the app is installed?
<Wellark> nik90_: to be honest, I'm not completely sure if it's implemented right now
<Wellark> when starting apps from the launcher or the applense the system should set the env variable automatically
<Wellark> but if you are running from terminal then you have to set it yourself at the time being
<nik90_> Wellark: okay. Do you know how to set the app-id environment manually to test a development branch using qtcreator?
<nik90_> so I use qtcreator to push the app on phone
<Wellark> nik90_:  qtcreator should do the right thing
<Wellark> or otherwise we have a bug :)
<nik90_> Wellark: awesome
<nik90_> Wellark: one last question, do you know the link for the launchpad project for the qml hud to report bugs?
<nik90_> Wellark: nvr mind, the docs had the link in the index page
<Wellark> nik90_: if you find any problems with the hud just file them against lp:hud
<nik90_> okay
<beuno> iBelieve, so
<beuno> iBelieve, there's a bug in your app
<beuno> iBelieve, you're calling /usr/bin/qmlscene $@ tasks-app.qml
<Wellark> nik90_: unity-action-api is also fine. we can always move the bug to another project if necessary :)
<beuno> iBelieve, that absolute path is wrong
<beuno> iBelieve, you should leave the sdk's default, and use that in the .desktop file
<nik90_> Wellark: okay. Thnx a lot for your help
<Wellark> nik90_: np. :)
<iBelieve> beuno, where do I have that? And what should it be instead?
<cwayne_> beuno,thta's a bug in qtcreator -- it creates that .desktop automatically
<Wellark> nik90_: oh, and btw. It's a matter of taste, but I would create the Action {} objects standalone as direct childrens of the Page or MainView and then assosiate them to different places by id
<beuno> iBelieve, remove that file, and in the Exec line of the .desktop file, use:   qmlscene $@ tasks-app.qml
<nik90_> Wellark: yes I have noticed that in some other apps as well. I will do that for the clock app as it seems to be the "official way"
<iBelieve> beuno, Remove what file? Do you mean remove the /usr/bin/ part from the Exec line?
<beuno> iBelieve, remove /ubuntu-tasks
<beuno> that just calls qmlscene
<beuno> instead
<beuno> call qmlscene from the Exec line in the .desktop file
<iBelieve> beuno, oh, okay. I get it. I'll upload a new version right away. Thanks for noticing that
<cwayne_> anyone know what i should put in the Icon line of the .desktop file? aren't we not supposed to assume any absolute path?
<beuno> iBelieve, thanks!
<iBelieve> beuno, while I'm doing that, what should my Icon line be? (noticing cwayne_'s question)
<beuno> iBelieve, youricon.png
<beuno> so ubuntu-tasks.png?
<iBelieve> beuno, okay, thanks.
<dgalg> how long is an app review expected to take? If it's supposed to take a couple of days, then OK. I feel like maybe I'm being impatient, waiting a day and a half for review and then complaining, but that seems quite a long time when there are not many apps yet :(
<Nova__> Hi all, How can i set icon to my application ?
<beuno> dgalg, it takes a few minutes of a human being, right now
<beuno> dgalg, we're mostly having to fix bugs as we hit them
<beuno> which adds some delay
<beuno> dgalg, do you have an app in the queue?
<dgalg> beuno: if two days or more is the expected time for a review then that's okay, I don't mind... I think I was expecting it to be done very quickly, is all. I shall continue to wait.
<beuno> dgalg, we're in "as fast as we can
<beuno> " mode
<beuno> :)
<beuno> we're more interested in working out all the kinks rather than speed at the moment
<beuno> dgalg, I'll pick up your review now
<dgalg> beuno: I had version 0.3 approved of my app Word Chain, but I submitted 0.4 at about the same time (about a day and a half ago), and 0.4 is the one I would like to publish
<dgalg> beuno: that's okay, I wasn't sure of how it is all meant to work
<dgalg> beuno: I will wait, now that I know how things are meant to be
<beuno> dgalg, approved!
<dgalg> beuno: oh! I thought a review involved testing on a device
<dgalg> beuno: thank you
<dgalg> I will publish and then I hope some people can give me some feedback on whether it works or not. mhall119 tested on an Ubuntu Phone and it did not work, I hope it is better now
<beuno> dgalg, we have a set of scripts we're polishing
<dgalg> beuno: my page about the app says that it is still waiting for review: does the page take some time to register that you have reviewed it?
<beuno> dgalg, do you want to push it live?
<dgalg> dgalg: I do, but I want to publish version 0.4 https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/25/ says that "The details displayed below include further changes awaiting review."
<beuno> dgalg, go ahead, it'll publish 0.4, there's a bug there we've fixed and haven't deployed yet
<dgalg> ok I have published it!!
<dgalg> beuno: i hope now it will show on the Ubuntu Phone
<nik90_> Wellark, bfiller: I tried what the webbrowser does to add hud support, but it doesnt work for me.
<nik90_> Wellark, bfiller: I have it in a branch https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-hud-support.
<nik90_> Wellark, bfiller: I tried testing it on the phone using qtcreator but it does not show any new actions
<nik90_> Wellark, bfiller: On trying UnityActions.Action, I cannot add any iconSource to it. Even if I remove it, I do not see the actions on the phone.
<nik90_> Wellark, bfiller: I checked my system and I have the necessary action packages necessary.
<Wellark> nik90_: first of all, you don't need the import Ubuntu.Unity.Action
<Wellark> you get the actions from Ubuntu.Components already
<nik90_> Wellark: I saw it in the webbroswer app, and hence added it.
<Wellark> :)
<nik90_> Wellark: so I removed the import and changed UnityActions.Action to just Action
<nik90_> now it accepts the iconSource
<nik90_> but I dont see it in the hud
<Wellark> nik90_: did you try to search for the actions?
<Wellark> there is a known bug that the initial list might be empty
<Wellark> (fix waiting for a review..)
<nik90_> Wellark: yes I did a search for it to make sure it is empty
<timp>  last time I tested, the hud broke for me some times and I needed to restart the phone before I could find the actions when searching
<nik90_> timp: I will try that. But I am just making sure the way I am implementing it in the link above is correct
<timp> nik90_: I don't see anything wrong with it
<nik90_> timp: okay
<Wellark> timp: the need to restart should be already fixed
<timp> well for keywords I'd expect something else, but I'm not sure what the syntax is for that.
<timp> Wellark: ok, good :)
<Wellark> it was a nasty threading issue
<timp> Wellark: shouldn't keywords be something like "new,city,add" ?
<Wellark> timp: it's documented in unity-action-api docs ;)
<Wellark> "Keyword 1;Keyword 2;Keyword 3"
<Wellark> and that is translatable
<Wellark> timp: is qtcreator setting the $APP_ID env variable properly when pushing apps?
<timp> nik90_: ^ what you put in keywords should go in description
<nik90_> timp, Wellark: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/Browser.qml
<nik90_> timp: I saw that again as reference for keywords. Open New tab
<nik90_> timp: but you are right. I just wrote a test string
<timp> nik90_: browser is a special case I think, they don't make use of all the handy features we put in the UITK to make it easy to have a toolbar and HUD actions
<iBelieve> beuno, just uploaded the fixed version
<iBelieve> beuno, of Ubuntu Tasks
<timp> Wellark: perhaps you could add some more examples for text, keywords, description on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/cplusplus/unity-action/classunity_1_1action_1_1Action.html
 * timp gotta go eat. bye
<Wellark> timp, nik90_: well, the definitions for keywords is a bit vague.. they *should* be short and more or less an aliases for the actual Action name (.text), but they are used more or less as a additional descriptions
<nik90_> Wellark: I changed the keywords to "add;city;world"
<nik90_> and also added a description
<beuno> iBelieve, looking
<mefrio> Wellark, hi....sorry for the intrusion but I am seeing you are an expert of the HUD implementations in the apps :) I have a question
<Wellark> nik90_: well, those are "bad" keywords, sorry. :)
<mefrio> Wellark, I have implemented the HUD feature using Actions instead of the HUD component but they do not show in my HUD list, even after searching for them. Is it a known problem or am I doing something wrong?
<Wellark> they should be vebs
<Wellark> *verbs
<Wellark> like something you could put as .text
<nik90_> Wellark: this is just for testing purposes. Before merging to trunk, I need to get design approval anyways. So they will come up with better strings for me :)
<beuno> iBelieve, all looks perfect now, thanks, approved
<Wellark> mefrio: seems it's a know problem now :)
<Wellark> mefrio: this is on the phone, right?
<Wellark> the HUD does not work properly on the desktop with touch applications
<iBelieve> beuno, thanks a lot
<nik90_> Wellark: I am more or less trying to get a glimpse of the actions on hud first
<Wellark> nik90_: sure :)
<mefrio> Wellark, no I am using my pc to test...
<Wellark> nik90_: it's always better just ask the design for the strings :)
<nik90_> Wellark: definitely
<Wellark> mefrio: yes, so HUD results don't show up on desktop for various technical reasons
<mefrio> Wellark, ok thanks
<nik90_> Wellark: can you test my branch on your phone to see if this is a localised issue? Else I can report a bug report.
<Wellark> nik90_: yeah, I'm already trying it
<nik90_> thnx :)
<iBelieve> Version 0.3 of Ubuntu Tasks is finished and available in Ubuntu Touch! | http://sonrisesoftware.wordpress.com/2013/09/05/ubuntu-tasks-version-0-3-live-in-the-click-app-store/
<Wellark> nik90_: I can get it working
<Wellark> at least by manually running from the command line on the phone
<nik90_> Wellark: How did you run it on the phone? Through qtcreator?
<nik90_> Wellark: did you run my branch or just the default install on the phone?
<mhall119> dgalg: thanks for Word Chain, this is fun
<dgalg> mhall119: cool!
<Wellark> nik90_: I just branched your code directly to my phone
<Wellark> and ran from command line
<dgalg> mhall119: got any challenge words? ;)
<nik90_> ah okay. I will do that as well
<nik90_> Wellark: did you also have to set the environment variable then?
<mhall119> dgalg: not yet, only played a couple rounds
<mhall119> my kids are going to enjoy this one though
<Wellark> nik90_: yeah. I used this command on the base directory of your branch:
<Wellark> $ APP_ID=ubuntu-clock-app qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml --desktop_file_hint=`pwd`/ubuntu-clock-app.desktop
<mhall119> iBelieve: are you the Ubuntu Tasks developer?
<nik90_> mhall119: can you try running ubuntu task? For me I just get a white screen
<nik90_> Wellark: okay I will adb shell and run it
<mhall119> nik90_: I just ran it on my Nexus 7
<dgalg> mhall119: everyone can collect them together: the whole Ubuntu community!
<mhall119> dgalg: sounds like fun, how do we compare who has what?
<iBelieve> mhall119, yes
<dgalg> mhall119: talk to one another :)
<mhall119> iBelieve: on the phone and tablet, opening a URL in the browser doesn't work, is that what it tries to do to get the Trello auth token?
<Wellark> nik90_: you might see this: [1] + Stopped (signal)     APP_ID=ubuntu-clock-app qmlscene ubuntu-clock-a
<mhall119> dgalg: you can setup a website or wiki page where people can track their words
<iBelieve> mhall119, yes, that is how I get the token
<Wellark> nik90_: but your app is jus[Ct put running to the background
<mhall119> iBelieve: ok, then it won't work yet on the devices, but that is being worked on
<nik90_> Wellark: okay. trying now
<dgalg> mhall119: you can, yeah! g+ about it?
<Wellark> nik90_: you can get to it by $ fg
<Wellark> and then do ctrl-C for example
<mhall119> dgalg: I was suggesting that *you* could :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, you've a new merge proposal ;)
<mhall119> if you wait on me it won't get done anytime soon :(
<Wellark> nik90_: I would guess there is an integration issue with the qtcreator deployment
<dgalg> mhall119: I dont need to, I know the answer :P but yeah
<Wellark> nik90_: so it would be great if you can just file a bug against the ubuntu sdk
<nik90_> Wellark: ah okay. So I will report it against qtcreator plugins
<nik90_> or the sdk
<nik90_> sure
<iBelieve> mhall119, will it work by the showdown or do I need to find a different way?
<Wellark> nik90_: thanks!
<mhall119> pmcgowan: will we have the url opening APIs working by Sept. 15th?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, we may, will know more early next week
<pmcgowan> the service is there, need to expose to qt
<pmcgowan> mhall119, this for app showdown?
<iBelieve> nik90_, you said you tried to run Ubuntu Tasks but got a white screen. Did you install it more than 30 minutes ago? Because the first version that got published had a bad .desktop file
<cwayne_> mhall119, are you talking about Qt.openUrlExternally ?
<iBelieve> cwayne_, yes, that's what I'm currently using to open links
<nik90_> iBelieve: yup :)
<nik90_> iBelieve: I do not know how to uninstall it now
<nik90_> iBelieve: dam
<nik90_> iBelieve: will restart phone later
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: nice work
<cwayne_> iBelieve, yeah, me too, but i noticed it's not hooked up yet :)
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: just one query, is it possible to reduce the width of the button
<iBelieve> nik90_, well, thanks for trying to run it. Much appreciated
<iBelieve> pmcgowan, yes, this is for Ubuntu Tasks for the app showdown
<nik90_> iBelieve: u kidding me. I love trying your app. I use it everyday. Besides wanted to take screenshots
<pmcgowan> iBelieve, whats the exact use?
<pmcgowan> I think we will use the same API
<iBelieve> pmcgowan, I need to get an authentication token from Trello by opening a webpage and having the user copy the token back into my app
<pmcgowan> ok
<cwayne_> iBelieve, i haven't given up on the online account yet!
<pmcgowan> cwayne_, iBelieve what does that call do today on the device?
<Wellark> nik90_: when you file the bug, could you paste me the link also? thanks!
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, nothing
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, thanks! I'll reduce the width tomorrow, now I'm not at home
<nik90_> Wellark: will do
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, but it works on the desktop
<pmcgowan> cwayne_, is that in qtdesktopservices or other?
<cwayne_> pmcgowan, i'm not sure
<iBelieve> pmcgowan, not sure, mhall119 was the one who tested my app. I don't have an Ubuntu Touch device
<Wellark> nik90_: actually. I now tried to run the app from QtC
<Wellark> and I'm seeing this on the log
<Wellark> [22:26:59] unity::action::ActionManager::ActionManager(QObject*): Could not get session bus. Actions will not be available through D-Bus. Reason: Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch=b69a2a57ce6040eebe272c5f52285f5c --binary-syntax --close-stderr': Child process exited with code 1
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I belive it is the desktopservices, yes
<Wellark> nik90_: are you seeing the same?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ok thats what we will enable, and it needs to be done I think with app confinement
<nik90_> Wellark: will try now to check the output.
<pmcgowan> mhall119, assume it does nothing today?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: correct, it just fails silently
<mhall119> I assume app confinement will just ask the user to okay the action then open the webbrowser in it's default confinement
<nik90_> Wellark: yes I get that!
<Wellark> nik90_: ok. that's one of the problems then. please paste that to the bug report
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yep, but the url handler needs to be done
<nik90_> Wellark: I also got http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067708/
<Wellark> and I can mark it as confirmed as I see the same thing
<pmcgowan> mhall119, lets remember to check again after monday
<iBelieve> pmcgowan, mhall119 so is there anything I can do for now, or should I just wait until Qt.openUrlExternally gets fixed?
<cwayne_> if we get it to work before the app showdown deadline, then i could actually submit my app :)
<iBelieve> mhall119, if it doesn't get fixed before the deadline, how will that affect the scoring of my app?
<pmcgowan> iBelieve, I cant think of anything short of the user go manually do it, we also need to ensure that cut and paste is working for you
<pmcgowan> iBelieve, is your app all QML?
<nik90_> Wellark: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1221414
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1221414 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Unable to access HUD on phone when launched through qtcreator" [Undecided,New]
<iBelieve> pmcgowan, yes. And if possible I don't want any C++ since I've head that brings in all sorts of complications with compiling and click packages
<alecu> rickspencer3: hi, I saw yesterday that you were looking for something like this: http://qt-project.org/wiki/JSONListModel
<pmcgowan> iBelieve, right, I cant promise yet but will know more early next week
<pmcgowan> its already a priority
<nik90_> Wellark: I can see the hud finally using your method. Thanks! I am relieved!
<iBelieve> pmcgowan, okay, thanks
<Wellark> nik90_: good to hear :)
<nik90_> Wellark: it is empty but after typing it appears. I hope that gets fixed in hud package soon
<pmcgowan> Wellark, the HUD never shows the first time the app is launched
<dgalg> mhall119: let us hope that it works for popey now and he understands how to play it too :) then maybe get a wiki going
<Wellark> pmcgowan: https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/hud/fix_init_search/+merge/184139
<Wellark> nik90_: ^
<pmcgowan> Wellark, thanks, I added a new bug for the specific first time issue last week
<pmcgowan> will dupe it over
<nik90_> Wellark: awesome!
<pmcgowan> Wellark, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/+bug/1220271
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1205097 in Unity HUD "duplicate for #1220271 HUD isn't working" [Critical,In progress]
<pmcgowan> duped it
<nik90_> mhall119: do you know how I can uninstall a click app?
<nik90_> mhall119: I installed tasks apps few hours back when it was broken
<nik90_> mhall119: now I cannot uninstall or update it
<rickspencer3> hi alecu
 * rickspencer3 looks
<nik90_> mhall119: any command line tricks?
<rickspencer3> alecu, so, there are 27,000 items in my list, do you know if JSONListModel supports filtering, etc...?
<mhall119> nik90_: cjwatson is implementing uninstall feature
<rickspencer3> it looks like I may be able to do something with "query"
 * rickspencer3 tries
<nik90_> mhall119: would that landed bfore the showdown? I need that to review the apps :)
<alecu> rickspencer3: yes, it seems you can do something with JSONPath. I don't know if it would perform ok with that amount of items
<Wellark> pmcgowan: thanks!
<rickspencer3> alecu, yeah, that's an issue
<rickspencer3> I wrote code this morning to create a sqlite database using LocalStorage on first run
<mhall119> nik90_: I don't know, sorry
<nik90_> mhall119: no worries. I will install a new image which removes all data hopefully
<popey> nik90_: it wont wipe .local/share/applications - where the desktop files are, you might want to clean that out, alternatively flash it with --wipe
<cwayne_> or --no-backup if youre on the ubuntu-system img
<nik90_> popey: ah damn..saw the message after starting the update process
<Wellark> who is most familiar with the app confinment and other stuff right now?
<Wellark> the first error definitely looks like something related to that:
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1221414
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1221414 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Unable to access HUD on phone when launched through qtcreator" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Wellark> or then the QtC is doing something "weird" to set up the env
<Wellark> can't just figure out why an app could not access the session bus.
<dgalg> does anyone have an Ubuntu Phone and can give me a screenshot of Word Chain being available to download, so I can put it on the developer blog? :-)
<popey> dgalg: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-05-211352.png
<iBelieve> When somebody takes a screen shot of Word Chain, can the person also take a screenshot of Ubuntu Tasks? I'd love to put it in my blog as well :)
<popey> one moment, let me get better individual ones
<dgalg> popey: thank you!
<dgalg> iBelieve: that screenshot has Ubuntu Tasks in it as well. Congratulations on being in the app store!
<popey> dgalg: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-05-211434.png
<popey> iBelieve: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-05-211455.png
<popey> better?
<dgalg> oh that's interesting, the screenshot on the Dash is the middle part of the uploaded screenshot
<dgalg> maybe I will change my screenshot so it shows up more interestingly!
<iBelieve> popey, thanks!
<dgalg> popey: does the (simple) tutorial make it more easy to understand how to play for you now?
<popey> np
<popey> dgalg: not tried yet, just flashed it clean
<iBelieve> Though it's weird how the pictures are distorted. There needs to be a way to only show the phone picture, and not the tablet one as well
<iBelieve> popey, what does the (3) mean in between the stars and the 0 reviews?
<dgalg> popey: I'd be happy to hear your feedback if you have time, and maybe the Ubuntu community can start collecting the Challenge Words :-)
<popey> iBelieve: i dont know, number of reviews perhaps
<nnn3> how many days left for ubuntu app showdown?
<iBelieve> nnn3, about 9. It ends on the 15
<cwayne_> argh my icon still isn't showing up right
<Wellark> cwayne_: in app, or in dash/launcher?
<cwayne_> dash/launcher
<cwayne_> im not sure my icons getting copied anywhere
<Wellark> cwayne_: where are you installing it?
<Wellark> or trying?
<cwayne_> /opt/click.whatever
<Wellark> cwayne_: what does your .desktop file state on Icon= ?
<cwayne_> Wellark, just 'woot.jpg'
<Wellark> have you tried setting a full path?
<Wellark> cwayne_: actually you could check ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<Wellark> grep for "woot.jpg"
<Wellark> to see if there is some error message from the icon provider
<cwayne_> sure, 1 sec and i'll do that
<cwayne_> Wellark, and i haven't tried setting a full path, because i thought click apps aren't supposed to assume any specific path
<Wellark> cwayne_: yeah, they are not supposed to
<Wellark> but..
<mzanetti> the launcher does not search ~/.cache/...
<Wellark> at least the launcher is not handling click package icons correctly at the moment (working on it..)
<Wellark> mzanetti: or did you add the magic?
<mzanetti> no... it doesn't handle it
<mzanetti> playing around with click packages right now
<Wellark> mzanetti: upstart logs are under ~/.cache
<Wellark> so if unity8 fails to load something, etc. you can check from there
<nnn3> iBelieve, Thanks ;)
<mzanetti> but don't really manage to do something yet
<Wellark> mzanetti: I got the hud bug figured out finally
<nnn3> Wellark, I have problem with icon too, it dont show in my app, i tested on desktop
<mzanetti> Wellark: I know where the logs are... but we can't access icons in ~/cache anyways
<Wellark> mzanetti: nobody said we should
<Wellark> I was just instructing cwayne to grep the log
<mzanetti> ok... just had the impression reading the backlog...
<cwayne_> huh, click build seems to include all my bzr files in the click pkg
<Wellark> now it's 23.30pm and I need to find the stamina for the launcher stuff.. :)
<mzanetti> am I supposed to be able to install click packages as user phablet?
<Wellark> no idea :/
<mzanetti> I get a permission denied when trying to do that
<mzanetti> and if I do it as root it seems like it would succeed but the app doesn't show up anywhere, not even in "click list"
<Wellark> hmm.. click packages can be installed under /opt, too?
<Wellark> just looking what cwayne said..
<cwayne_> mzanetti, you have to install it with sudo
<mzanetti> cwayne_: did that.. still doesn't show up anywhere
<cwayne_> mzanetti, then you have to 'click register' it
<mzanetti> cwayne_: nice. works
<mzanetti> cwayne_: but shouldnt "sudo click list" show it after installing?
<cwayne_> not until it's registered
 * cwayne_ is giving up and just hardcoding the damn icon path
<mzanetti> how can I list installed, but not registered packages?
<Wellark> cwayne_: there was no error in the unity8 log?
<cwayne_> Wellark, file:///usr/share/unity8/Components/Tile.qml:39:16: QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://gicon/woot.png
<cwayne_> Fail to load themed icon for: "woot"
<mzanetti> gicon?
 * mzanetti fixes code :D
<cwayne_> i have no idea
<Wellark> mzanetti: that won't work with theme loader either
<cwayne_> what the hell, even hardcoding the path doesnt work
<netcurli> shouldn't the click hook change the icon path according to the install location?
<nnn3> i have problem with adding icon to my application, not work, can any one tell me how should i add icon?
<Wellark> we need to detect that the package is a click one and then have a file://<absolute>/<icon>.<ext>
<Wellark> and that's for the app lense also
<nnn3> icon doesnt show even when i run my app in qt-creator
<Wellark> but click packages should not define any absolute icon paths
<Wellark> mzanetti: that is probably in the dash code
<mzanetti> Wellark: right... we have 2 branches in the queue that switch to image://theme
<AskUbuntu> How to develop Ubuntu apps (2013 edition) | http://askubuntu.com/q/341917
<mzanetti> which won't solve cwayne_'s problem though
<Wellark> mzanetti: yeah. click will need file://
<Wellark> cwayne_: please, file a bug
<cwayne_> i dont understand how other apps are doing it?
<Wellark> well, they probably set absolute paths or something
<Wellark> which will all break when we handle the click icons properly :/
<Wellark> I would say this is Critical
<CaptSaltyJack> hey, can someone explain what's up with the developer.ubuntu.com site? it seems focused 100% on mobile. where are the info & resources on developing desktop apps?
<Wellark> the click packages should state the Icon= as relative to the click app directory
<Wellark> and if that does not work (as it is not) then anything else is "wrong" and will break eventually
<mzanetti> CaptSaltyJack: what are you looking for?
<iBelieve> CaptSaltyJack, that's because Ubuntu is re-designing the way app development is done, and the current focus for the new way is on mobile. Desktop will come within a year
<CaptSaltyJack> just info. like, how to develop Ubuntu desktop apps (GUI based)
<CaptSaltyJack> but desktop dev info was there before
<CaptSaltyJack> it seems like they threw it out the window in favor of mobile
<CaptSaltyJack> why not have both on the site?
<mzanetti> CaptSaltyJack: well, it is both
<mzanetti> CaptSaltyJack: there isn't really a difference
<iBelieve> CaptSaltyJack, the old way works, it's just not documented or recommended anymore. Try searching AskUbuntu.com (I don't have any links offhand)
<CaptSaltyJack> ok, so I can use the Ubuntu SDK app to code Desktop apps in QML?
<mzanetti> CaptSaltyJack: also for desktop apps you should use the new SDK nowadays
<Wellark> CaptSaltyJack: developer.ubuntu.com is under heavy developemnt
<iBelieve> CaptSaltyJack, but the mobile way works on the desktop, just not as well. So I'd recommend that you start using the SDK
<mzanetti> CaptSaltyJack: yes. You can choose between QML or also use QWidget. Although I wouldn't really recomment that
<mzanetti> CaptSaltyJack: we will soonish upgrade to Qt 5.1 (I hope). Then you'll have QtQuickComponents for desktop available
<CaptSaltyJack> so don't use "quickly" anymore? :)
<mzanetti> what's quickly?
<iBelieve> CaptSaltyJack, you can still use quickly, but it's not the current focus anymore
<Wellark> mzanetti: that was an packaging script/toolset to get applicatons packaged quickly
<Wellark> basically created debian packaging
<CaptSaltyJack> ok. secondly.. I have the SDK open now
<mzanetti> ah... hmm... I guess we should start recommending to use click packages for desktop too?
<CaptSaltyJack> and "Simple Touch UI" template is missing
<iBelieve> CaptSaltyJack, all the old technologies still work, it's just that there are better ways now. However, the new way is still under development, and focused on mobile
<mzanetti> CaptSaltyJack: hmm... what did you install?
<CaptSaltyJack> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<iBelieve> CaptSaltyJack, did you open Ubuntu SDK or Qt Creator?
<balloons> nik90, ping
<CaptSaltyJack> from the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa
<CaptSaltyJack> I opened Ubuntu SDK
<Wellark> CaptSaltyJack: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<CaptSaltyJack> but it has a QT icon
<CaptSaltyJack> 13.04
<CaptSaltyJack> running QT Creator 2.7.1
<iBelieve> CaptSaltyJack, It is should be the Qt icon with an Ubuntu symbol. I'm using both 13.04 and 13.10
<CaptSaltyJack> er. yeah
<CaptSaltyJack> sorry, I'm using an alternate icon set :)
<CaptSaltyJack> it's "Qt Creator" I'm running. and the tutorial on the dev site says to hit ctrl+N and pick Simple Touch UI
<CaptSaltyJack> but it doesn't exist
<Wellark> CaptSaltyJack: open the dash and search for "ubuntu sdk"
<CaptSaltyJack> I did that. it's already running
<Wellark> ok.
<Wellark> all the SDK people have already left for today..
<CaptSaltyJack> something is definitely wrong w/ this version/install
<mzanetti> anyone here already successfully click-packaged an app with a c++ qml plugin?
<netcurli> CaptSaltyJack: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1164504
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164504 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "No automatic reconfiguration / reconfiguration feature when system environment changes" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<netcurli> try removing those configs
<CaptSaltyJack> tried. no go
<CaptSaltyJack> for project types, I have Other Projects, Non-Qt Projects, and Import Project
<CaptSaltyJack> that's it
<netcurli> you did restart the ubuntu sdk, right?
<Wellark> CaptSaltyJack: if you have followed the instructions and can't get it working, could you file a bug against qtcreator: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator
<CaptSaltyJack> will do
<Wellark> CaptSaltyJack: the sdk team has already left for today. they are around 0600-1800 UTC
<CaptSaltyJack> ok no worries. I'll put in a bug & see what happens
<Wellark> CaptSaltyJack: thanks!
<CaptSaltyJack> it's probably just a minor glitch or some such
<CaptSaltyJack> the project templates SHOULD be there
<CaptSaltyJack> thanks guys. later
<clepto> hello, how does I sync U1db?
<cwayne_> Wellark, so it seems most click app icons dont work, so at least its not just me :)
<cwayne_> how do you go about submitting a click app the software center?
<cwayne_> just go through myapps as you normally would?
<netcurli> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/new/
<cwayne_> netcurli, thank you
 * cwayne_ submits uWoot to software center
<beuno> cwayne_, approved!
<beuno> cwayne_, note the comment about the .bzr dir included
<cwayne_> beuno, thanks!
<cwayne_> beuno, yeah, is there an easy way to have click build not include that?
<beuno> cwayne_, not sure if there's an easy way, maybe temporarily moving it when you build it and then moving back
<beuno> cwayne_, but if the code is public, then it really doesn't matter
<cwayne_> beuno, ah, im fine leaving it in until the sdk bug is fixed
<cwayne_> yeah it is
<beuno> awesome
<iBelieve> cwayne_, For removing things like the .bzr directory, I found the easiest way was to make a script that would copy the app directory into a releases directory, remove, the .git directory (or in your case the .bzr), and do some other cleanup, and then run click build on it.
<iBelieve> cwayne_, I also use it to keep the version numbers right in the manifest and in my About page
<cwayne_> iBelieve, ah, thats a good idea
<cwayne_> although as long as its not an issue it really doesnt bother me at the moment :)
<Wellark> cwayne_: if you could file the bug it would be great
<Wellark> and then point everyone noticing the same to do "affects me"
<Wellark> so we get good pressure on it
<netcurli> what bug do you mean?
<cwayne_> Wellark, will do
<cwayne_> netcurli, icons not showing up in click packages
<netcurli> ah ok
<netcurli> yeah, affects my app at the moment too
<nik90_> iBelieve: u there?
<iBelieve> nik90_, yep
<nik90_> iBelieve: tried your app on the phone. Finally working :D
<nik90_> iBelieve: found *some* bugs
<nik90_> iBelieve: mind if I report them tomorrow evening?
<iBelieve> nik90_, glad you got it working. Finding bugs... not sure if that's a good thing or not :)
<iBelieve> nik90_, that's fine. Any reports whatsoever are appreciated!
<nik90_> iBelieve: well some of them easily fixable
<nik90_> iBelieve: but overall I think it works and looks great! so congrats
<iBelieve> nik90_, thanks, glad to hear it's working! I was a little worried about how it would run on the phone and under confinement
<nik90_> iBelieve: one bug is that the tags is hidden beneath the osk. You need to anchor the tag to osk so that it appears above it
<nik90_> iBelieve: I havent tried trello yet
<iBelieve> nik90_, trello isn't going to work on the phone yet. Opening URLs is broken
<nik90_> iBelieve: ah ok
<nik90_> iBelieve: 2nd bug is that the title of the task is too small (font size)
<nik90_> its font is bigger than the due date
<nik90_> let me grab a screenshot 1 sec
<iBelieve> nik90_, that's weird... I wonder how the fonts could be messed up
<nik90_> iBelieve: no idea...wait rebooting phone.
<nik90_> iBelieve: http://imgur.com/Lh3qH7e
<iBelieve> nik90_, wow, that really is bad!
<iBelieve> nik90_, that's really dumb. I used a Text instead of a Label. Now why did I do that???
<nik90_> iBelieve: lol :D..no worries. As long these are identified earlier on it should be okay
<iBelieve> nik90_, thanks for the bug reports
<nik90_> iBelieve: anyways I am off to sleep. Gud nite!
<iBelieve> nik90_, good night!
<clepto> iBelieve, you use any compiled libs?
<iBelieve> clepto, no, my app is entirely QML
<clepto> iBelieve, but you are using db right?
<iBelieve> clepto, I'm using the QML APIs for u1db
<clepto> iBelieve, which the path you store the db?
<iBelieve> clepto, path: "ubuntu-tasks.db"
<iBelieve> clepto, and that seems to work on the phone under confinement since nik90_ tested the app today from the app store
<clepto> iBelieve, good to know
<cwayne_> hm, does qmlscene -I not work properly?
<cwayne_> Kaleo, dont suppose youre still around
<Kaleo> cwayne_: yep
<Kaleo> cwayne_: sort of
<cwayne_> Kaleo, hey, if you've got a minute im having some trouble with the customized themes
<Kaleo> cwayne_: tell me
<cwayne_> Kaleo, the import doesnt seem to be working
<Kaleo> cwayne_: you mean the theme is not loading?
<cwayne_> Kaleo, yeah
<cwayne_> its loading some blank theme
<Kaleo> what's the content of your theme.ini?
<Kaleo> what's the full path of your theme?
<Kaleo> what's the content of your theme directory?
<cwayne_> theme.ini http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6068347/
<cwayne_> path to the theme is /custom/usr/share/themes/UbuntuCustom/Themes/Custom/
<cwayne_> contents is: Palette.qml  parent_theme  qmldir
<Kaleo> cwayne_: did you set the QML2_IMPORT_PATH environment variable?
<cwayne_> Kaleo, yes
<Kaleo> to what value?
<cwayne_> i can see from QML_IMPORT_TRACE it's being loaded
<Kaleo> cwayne_: what do parent_theme and qmldir contain?
<cwayne_> i set it to /custom/usr/share/themes
<Kaleo> very good
<cwayne_> qmldir: module UbuntuCustom.Themes.Custom
<Kaleo> cwayne_: without a custom theme.ini everything works as usual?
<cwayne_> parent_theme: Ubuntu.Components.Themes.Ambiance
<cwayne_> Kaleo, yeah
<Kaleo> cwayne_: and finally the content of Palette.qml?
<cwayne_> Kaleo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6068353/
<Kaleo> cwayne_: can you also paste all the console output?
<Kaleo> cwayne_: (all these files are readable by user phablet right?)
<Kaleo> cwayne_: and also a screenshot of the result
<cwayne_> Kaleo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6068360/
<cwayne_> Kaleo, i cant seem to get a screenshot, but it's just totally unthemed
<cwayne_> white background, black labels
<Kaleo> cwayne_: what is this test program? can you launch something else, more known, and simpler; how about the ubuntu-ui-toolkit gallery
<Kaleo> cwayne_: /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/gallery
<cwayne_> Kaleo, same
<cwayne_> unthemed
<Kaleo> cwayne_: can you paste the output of that one
<Kaleo> cwayne_: without the import debug
<Kaleo> cwayne_: oh
<cwayne_> that ones not installed ont he phone
<Kaleo> cwayne_: I'm stupid!
<Kaleo> cwayne_: of course
<Kaleo> cwayne_: I made a mistake
<Kaleo> cwayne_: the themes are not looked up using QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<Kaleo> cwayne_: but UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT_THEMES
<Kaleo> ubot2`:
<Kaleo> cwayne_: everything you did was perfectly fine :)
<cwayne_> :D
<cwayne_> let me try that out
<cwayne_> Kaleo, didn't work
<Kaleo> cwayne_: my fault
<Kaleo> cwayne_: I must be drunk
<Kaleo> cwayne_: UBUNTU_UI_TOOLKIT_THEMES_PATH=
<Kaleo> cwayne_: I missed the _PATH
<cwayne_> Kaleo, there we go!
<cwayne_> worked on my laptop, now to try and get it on the phone
<cwayne_> ok, so it works when calling qmlscene manually, but not from qtcreator
<cwayne_> weird
<Kaleo> cwayne_: you set the env variable in the project settings?
<cwayne_> Kaleo, oh no, i just exported them in terminal
<cwayne_> Kaleo, that's all i should have to do in the phone right?  like there shouldnt have to be any changes to apps
<cwayne_> i should be able to do this, and anything that didn't explicitly set a theme should get this one
<Kaleo> cwayne_: correct
<cwayne_> Kaleo, perfect
<cwayne_> so now i just need to figure out how to make sure that's set
<cwayne_> Kaleo, thanks so much for the help
<Kaleo> cwayne_: you're welcome
<cwayne_> Kaleo, i'll be sure to let you know if i run into any more problems :)
<cwayne_> Kaleo, doesnt seem to work on the phone.  ill poke around and see if i can get some info for you tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-06
<cwayne_> beuno, how long until my app shows up under more suggestions? :)
<balloons> nik90, if you see this, I believe the last 2 test errors should be fixed; https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1220998/+merge/184218
<AskUbuntu> How to create my own graphical desktop for my Ubuntu desktop? | http://askubuntu.com/q/342004
<dpm> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<open> тут по советски общаются?
<mzanetti> dholbach: hi
<mzanetti> dholbach: I wanted to upload a click package yesterday night, but failed badly :D
<nik90|Office> popey, dpm: I have a temporary fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1191291, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1201830 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1201858. 3 bugs (high priority) can be fixed with one solution.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1191291 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app does not honor timezone" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201830 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clocks need to sync better and use the same backend" [High,Triaged]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201858 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock reports time in UTC by default." [High,Triaged]
<dpm> oh wow!
<nik90|Office> popey, dpm: I can make the clock app default to the system timezone thereby honouring the timezone of the system. If the user changes the system timezone then it will also be reflected in the clock app. It comes at a cost however (temporary)
<dpm> nik90|Office, what's the solution you were thinking of?
<dpm> ok, I wasn't too quick in asking :)
<nik90|Office> popey, dpm: However I *remove* the ability of the user to set a world clock as their current location
<nik90|Office> dpm: A user can add a new world city to see the time at that location, but they wouldnt be able to click on a world city and set that as their current location as per design spec
<nik90|Office> dpm: Would that be okay?
<nik90|Office> dpm: that feature need the clock app to read the /etc/timezone file which cannot be done without a qml plugin. I have already written a qml plugin but I dont think we have the time to integrate the plugin into the sdk or into a click package.
<dpm> nik90|Office, ok, gotcha. Sounds good to me as a temporary measure. Can you show me where the WIP plugin lives if you've got it in a VCS, and the current status? Perhaps we can get someone to help
<dpm> what I recall from previous conversations was that the plugin was quite small
<nik90|Office> dpm: The WIP plugin in hosted at https://launchpad.net/file-qml-plugin. It was written by me and Chocanto
<nik90|Office> dpm: it is a standard file read plugin which provides the capability to read any file.
<dpm> nik90|Office, thanks, looking. And what it is supposed to do in the context of the clock app?
<nik90|Office> dpm: on talking to the security team, as long as I do not write into any file, the clock app will have permission to read a file.
<nik90|Office> dpm: using that plugin, I can read the /etc/timezone to detect timezone changes which I need desparetely
<nik90|Office> dpm: the problem with the clock app now is that when the user sets a world clock as his current location, when the system timezone changes, the clock app wouldnt know about it. Thereby it does not honour the timezone
<nik90|Office> dpm: causing those 3 bugs I stated above
<dpm> nik90|Office, you've been talking to them, I think, do you know how the settings app guys read/write the file?
<dpm> Laney, perhaps you know? (good morning!) ^^
<Laney> hello
<Laney> we use timedated
<nik90|Office> dpm: the setting app is written using C++ which has native file read capability
<Laney> over dbus
<nik90|Office> Laney: good morning. Can we use timedated over dbus in QML and Javascript?
<Laney> I doubt that unfortunately
<nik90|Office> dpm: there you go ^^^
<Laney> Not sure if it would work with confinement either
<Laney> even if you did use some C++
<nik90|Office> Laney: the music app uses the nemo folder plugin which access folders and files using a c++ plugin.
<nik90|Office> Laney: I am guessing exceptions can be added to the default core apps confinement rules
<dpm> Laney, forgetting confinement for a sec, what do you think we'd need to access the timezone from QML? Is it only DBUS QML bindings we're missing?
<Laney> heh, I don't know if that's an "only"
<Laney> but if you had that then it's just a property on the interface: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/timedated/
<nik90|Office> Laney: damn that's exactly what I need :D
<Laney> well... the code is there in system-settings :-)
<nik90|Office> Laney: true but useless for me since clock app is all qml and javascript. I am trying to get a c++ plugin into it.
<dholbach> mzanetti, what happened?
<dholbach> mzanetti, did you file a bug?
<dpm> Laney, heh, "only" in the context that we wouldn't need anything else. I've no idea whether we've got dbus qml bindings already or how difficult it'd be to make them :)
<mzanetti> dholbach: no... not sure if its just me
<Laney> nik90|Office: it's /currently/ only that but I'm guessing that isn't a fundamental restriction
<mzanetti> dholbach: so I uploaded it here: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> mzanetti, try http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<mzanetti> dholbach: at the end it says, "Thanks you for uploading... Unfortunately we cannot process your request right now"
<dpm> mzanetti, it seems you uploaded to the old store, try the link dholbach gave you, it points you to the software store beta
<Laney> as a bonus you can get notified when the timezone changes
<nik90|Office> dpm: can you ask around and then let me know if I should go ahead with my temporary solution. The immediate benefits would be that the clock app shows the correct system time. The only downside is that a user cannot click a world city to make it as his default location.
<Laney> like if someone sets it from u-s-s while the clock is open
<dpm> Laney, do you think we could use your code and make it into a plugin?
<Laney> like its own package?
<nik90|Office> Laney: yes
<dpm> yeah, for the clock app
<mzanetti> dholbach: the next thing is: I'm not really sure what to put in the .desktop file for Exec and Icon
<Laney> if you bind all of the properties and make it nice then sure why not
<Laney> generic dbus bindings would be more ideal though
<Laney> not that I expect anyone to work on that
<dpm> nik90|Office, I think this might be the way to go long-term, rather than writing a custom plugin. I like the fact that it'd get notifications when the system timezone changes
<nik90|Office> dpm: +1 ^^
<dpm> well, long-long-term then dbus bindings, yes, but from the comments I understand this is nothing trivial
<dpm> and no-one is working on it
<dholbach> mzanetti, shouldn't the sdk do that for you?
<nik90|Office> and i doubt anybody has time to work on it at this stage
<dholbach> dpm, ^ do you know about mzanetti's question?
<dpm> yes
<dholbach> brb, need to walk the dog
<dpm> mzanetti, for Exec, you can use "qmlscene $@ yourmainfile.qml". In any case, when you create the click package with Qt Creator, it will replace it and make sure it's got the right content
<dpm> mzanetti, for Icon, relative path to the icon. I.e. if the icon lives at the top of the source tree, just the name of the file will do
<dpm> Laney, where does your timezone reading code live?
<Laney> lp:ubuntu-system-settings plugins/time-date/
<mzanetti> dpm: no qmlscene here
<DanielBeck_> hello. I'm the developer of RamSamSam Reader. I wanted to ask, if someone could check the design of the application. What things should I change to make it better comply with the ubuntu design guidelines.
<dpm> thanks Laney!
<Laney> np
<mzanetti> dpm: ah, so the working dir when executing is the root of the install dir?
<mzanetti> dpm: so having all paths relative to the working dir should do...
<dpm> mzanetti, yes, click packages are installed in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.$YOURDEVID.$YOURAPP/current. They are essentially self-contained there
<seb128> dpm, nik90|Office: didn't we have that discussion like a month ago?
<dpm> seb128, I vaguely remember, but I wasn't really involved in it
<dpm> hi DanielBeck_, I don't think there's any designer here yet, but I can try to ping one when they come online
<dpm> mehow might be a good person to ask for the visual design when he comes up
<DanielBeck_> dpm: thanks.
<seb128> dpm, nik90|Office, Laney: wasn't https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03701.html tthe same topic?
<nik90|Office> seb128: we did but arrived at no solution viable yet :(
<dpm> seb128, it seems all the replies address confinement only
<seb128> dpm, what else needs addressing?
<seb128> dpm, you want an sdk api to change system time, is that really something we expect many apps to be able to do?
<nik90|Office> seb128: I cannot used timedated that the system setting app uses
<dpm> seb128, how to actually read the system timezone from the clock app's code
<nik90|Office> seb128: no I just need to *read* the system timezone ID
<nik90|Office> seb128: and also be notificed when the system timezone changes
<dpm> seb128, it'd be nice to have an API, but I don't think we've got the time. I'm just wondering if the clock app could just reuse the code from the settings app for now
<seb128> dpm, it can if it's not confined, which goes back to that discussion...
<dpm> you are stealing "our" code for search, so it's just fair that we steal "your" code for timezone :)
<seb128> dpm, nik90|Office: can't you use qtlocation to determine the current location?
<nik90|Office> seb128: we are talking about the default clock app for ubuntu touch. I am still not able to appreciate why it is being confined
<seb128> nik90|Office, I'm not sure it is/needs to be, that's my point
<nik90|Office> seb128: Even if I did use qtlocation (which btw hasnt landed yet), I would only know the location and not the timezone ID of the system
<dpm> seb128, yeah, we'd need to double-check with the security team indeed, but from jdstrand's reply, it seems to me it should be ok to do this for the clock app
<seb128> nik90|Office, why do you mean "not landed yet"? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/5.0~git20130805-0ubuntu3
<dpm> nik90|Office, btw, good news: Qt Location is about to land (if it hasn'T already)
<seb128> that's in main and using the ubuntu location service
<seb128> what else needs landing?
<dpm> nik90|Office, there you go :) ^^
<dpm> seb128, I don't think anything else needs landing, I think it is just so new not many folks know it's already there
<seb128> dpm, we discussed confinement a month ago, while they prefer to confine things that can be (which makes sense) I think they said it was ok to run default app unconfined in v1
<dpm> seb128, ack
<seb128> dpm, e.g there is no issue to get clocks unconfined from what I know
<nik90|Office> seb128: I was looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/add-location-service-api/+merge/169778 and https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/platform-api/add-location-service-api-take-2/+merge/177468
<seb128> but nobody wrote "I need access to dbus' service" in https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03701.html
<seb128> the only thing mentioned in that email is tzdata
<seb128> and Jamie replied pointing you can read that file already
<Laney> Not sure they knew about timedated before now
<seb128> you should maybe follow up saying you need to use the dbus timedated
<nik90|Office> seb128: I knew about dbus timedated since this morning from Laney
<seb128> Laney, they did, I discussed it with the same people on IRC of an hour a month ago :p
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... if I launch my app installed from a click package it just stays white. it works when I run the installed binary via the command line. any ideas how to debug? i.e. are there any logs?
<Laney> heh
<dpm> seb128, I'll check when the security guys when they come up online later on
<seb128> nik90|Office, SHRUG, we discussed it a month ago
<nik90|Office> seb128: from what I knew, I thought that the timezone info cna only be accessed through tzdata
<nik90|Office> seb128: you sure I was part of that discussion?
<dpm> I wasn't
<dpm> mzanetti, how do you run it from the command line?
<nik90|Office> ok anyways first things first, seb128 do you happen to know if there are qml API docs for qtlocation. I will start using it if it has some.
<seb128> nik90|Office, dpm: thanks for making me have to dig IRC logs to prove myself:
<seb128> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/09/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t14:26
<seb128> was the discussion
<seb128> nik90|Office, dpm: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/09/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t14:37 was you being pinged directly
<mzanetti> dpm: ./binaryname --desktop_file_hint=`pwd`/appname.desktop
<mzanetti> dpm: I assume running it from the shell still appends the desktop_file_hint stuff
<nik90|Office> secondly I will send a reply to that email conversation about the need to use dbus timedated to get the system timezoneid
<nik90|Office> seb128: looking at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/09/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t14:26, I wasnt part of it :)
<dpm> seb128, still, I didn't discuss about timedated + dbus, I was just asked why we need world clock
 * dpm hugs seb128 (and hides)
<seb128> dpm, "jdstrand, hey, security question: are (confined) click apps going to be able to call dbus functions (I guess not)? specifically asking about getting the timezone through datetimed over dbus"
<Laney> I see that I mentioned it in the comments on that linked post
 * Laney goes off to fix dgettext instead :P
<seb128> dpm, the "specifically asking about getting the timezone through datetimed over dbus" was for you guys, because you pinged me there and I moved to -touch to include the security guys
<dpm> shit, you can't fool seb128
<nik90|Office> lol
<seb128> lol
<dpm> :)
 * seb128 hugs dpm back
<Laney> don't worry, I won't remember this the next time
 * Laney sieve
<dpm> same here :)
<seb128> dpm, that's fine but please don't call me a liar saying that conversation didn't happen :p
<dpm> I'll ask again in a month
<dpm> oh, I didn't mean that, I just didn't remember I was part of it
<seb128> k
<seb128> well anyway
<dpm> back to the drawing board
<seb128> nik90|Office, yes, please follow up on the list saying you need dbus
<seb128> and yes, qtlocation should have qml bindings
<seb128> but check with tvoss maybe to be sure
<seb128> nik90|Office, the backend got merged in https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/add-location-service-api-take-3/+merge/178667
<dpm> nik90|Office, as per the original question, I think it's more important that the clock is in sync with the system time than the ability to change the city for now (given that we can't change the timezone in the clock)
<nik90|Office> seb128: sure I will take a look and check with tvoss. Thanks
<nik90|Office> dpm: agreed. In which case I am going to start on the temporary solution once I finish the alarms.
<dpm> nik90|Office, so I'd say +1 on your temporary solution to fix the bugs. To be sure I understand, though. You said: "If the user changes the system timezone then it will also be reflected in the clock app" - how will you actually do this in QML with your solution?
<nik90|Office> dpm: everytime the user opens the clock app (cold start), the clock app will obtain the system time using qtdate. Thereby it will always stay in sync with system time
<dpm> mzanetti, let me find out the command line to run the app confined, that might give you more output
<nik90|Office> dpm: also now that qtlocation has landed, I can show that as the current location of the user
<seb128> dpm, nik90|Office: you might be able to read /etc/timezone without having to use dbus btw
<seb128> if you just need the current tz
<mzanetti> dpm: I just managed to run it
<nik90|Office> seb128: I agree +1 which is also what I suggested to dpm
<seb128> I'm not even sure reading that is something blocked by the confinement
<mzanetti> dpm: seems only qmlscene is supported?
<nik90|Office> seb128: however it will not provide notifications when the timezone id changes on the fly.
<dpm> seb128, yeah, we discussed that, there is a plugin to read files already, and we were talking about whether just to use that or doing what the settings app does
<seb128> nik90|Office, you can probably put a file monitor on that file to get notifications on when it changes
<nik90|Office> seb128: what dpm said ^^
<seb128> k
<dpm> mzanetti, you might need to ask jdstrand or mdeslaur when they come online. What I did to run (QML) apps confined was:
<dpm> aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.dgalg.wordchain_wordchain_0.3 -- qmlscene $@ wordchain.qml
<dpm> taking the Wordchain app as an example
<dpm> I'm not sure about the support for binaries, but it is something we need to find out
<mzanetti> dpm: ok... with this app I'm actually fine with using qmlscene as the main.cpp didn't do anything. the logic is in a plugin
<dpm> nik90|Office, on another subject, regarding Qt Location docs, apart from the conversation I had with Zoltan this morning to get an example out there, the only thing I've found is http://qt.developpez.com/doc/5.0-snapshot/location-positioning-qml/
<dpm> mzanetti, nice
<mzanetti> dpm: but my other apps were ported from qt 4.7 and still have lots of needed stuff in the "main.cpp"
<mzanetti> dpm: fancy testing my package?
<dpm> mzanetti, ack. Let's have a chat with the security guys later on, this is important. Or perhaps dholbach knows something about running confined binaries in click?
<dpm> mzanetti, sure. Where is it?
<mzanetti> dpm: ubuntu-fitbit-app (you won't see much unless you have a fitbit account tho)
<mzanetti> dpm: need to upload it somewhere. gimme a minute
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, cool
<mzanetti> dpm: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.ubuntu-fitbit-app_0.1_all.click
<mzanetti> oh... I see the _all is actually wrong... it should be _armhf.click
<nik90|Office> dpm: thanks. I will try it later on desktop and phone to see if the flickr example on that website works
<dpm> mzanetti, not sure we've got architecture-dependent click packages yet. Is the plugin in there compiled for arm?
<dpm> if so, I think that should work
<mzanetti> dpm: yes... it works... but one can install it on desktop and it wont work there
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, does your .desktop file have a qmlscene -I path_to_your_plugin argument?
<mzanetti> dpm: yes
<mzanetti> dpm: well, its just "-I ."
<mzanetti> dpm: as the plugin is shipped with the click package in the same directory
<dpm> cool. does it have a qmldir file as well?
<mzanetti> dpm: yes
<dpm> ok, so I think it should all work
 * dpm downloads the click package
<mzanetti> dpm: yes... except that I just noticed that the icon doesn't show up in the dash :/
<dpm> is the icon installed in .local/ on your phone?
<dpm> and have you killed unity8?
<mzanetti> dpm: I've rebooted
<dpm> that should have definitely killed it with fire :)
 * mzanetti thinks so too
<mzanetti> dpm: where should the icon be?
<mzanetti> dpm: its in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.ubuntu-fitbit-app/0.1/ubuntu-fitbit-app.svg
<dholbach> dpm, that's a question for Jamie or Colin I'm afraid
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning
<dholbach> xnox, about the tumblr upload - is net.launchpad what we use?
<dholbach> I might have to check what mhall119 used for the G+ webapp
<dpm> mzanetti, let me have a look where the other icons are, but I could get your app to run :)
<dpm> Although I can only see the login page (I've got no fitbit account)
<dpm> mzanetti, I've noticed that to get apps to load from the command line I need to have another app running in the foreground, but I don't actually know why
<dpm> Here's what I ran to start it:
<dpm> PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.ubuntu-fitbit-app_ubuntu-fitbit-app_0.1 -- qmlscene -I . $@ qml/main.qml
<dpm> I'm told the PATH is no longer necessary, but I still need to reflash my phone
<mzanetti> dpm: so this is what is executed when clicking on an app in the dash?
<dpm> mzanetti, that's my understanding, yes, we got that from the security guys as the instructions on how to do the initial manual reviews until everything is automated
<mzanetti> dpm: any ideas what's wrong with the icon?
<dpm> I don't know, sorry
<dpm> cjwatson might
<dpm> or perhaps some unity8 guys on #ubuntu-touch or #ubuntu-unity
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday, and happy Fight Procrastination Day! :-D
<popey> dpm: doc viewer is missing from the build and oddly when I install it, it doesn't show up
<dpm> popey, oh, I hadn't noticed it. I know there were some dependency problems with poppler in the past. Perhaps they weren't resolved?
<popey> kinda screwed me up when making screenshots for hackday blog post
<dpm> bummer
 * dpm looks at QA dashboard
<dpm> yeah, it doesn't even appear here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4012/
 * dpm tries to run it on the desktop
<Noskcaj> What is the best way to learn QML if i don't already know C or javascript?
<dpm> popey, it seems it doesn't run:
<dpm> $ qmlscene ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml
<dpm> file:///tmp/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml:38 ToolbarActions is not a type
<popey> gah
<dpm> it needs updating to the newest Toolbar API
<dpm> And Actions API
 * dpm has a go at fixing it
<popey> Uh-oh! dpm is doing to try some Science right here!
<dpm> :)
<dpm> that fix is easy enough, but I'm on my 13.04 laptop and I'm not sure there is a poppler version for 13.04
<popey> dpm: can you chuck me the fix and I can test here?
<popey> (and get a screenshot for my post)
<popey> if you have a branch I can pull / build / push / run :D
<dpm> popey, sure, on it
<dpm> popey, lp:~dpm/ubuntu-docviewer-app/toolbar-fix
<dpm> the app will run, but I think to get it to do something useful, it needs to have the poppler plugin installed, which oddly enough we don't list on the package dependencies
<popey> ok
<popey> dpm: it doesn't show up at all
<dpm> popey, hm, not sure why. I can get it to run on the desktop, though. The thing is, I've not really been following docviewer closely, and I don't know where the org.docviewer.poppler plugin lives
<popey> hmm
<dpm> perhaps qtdeclarative5-poppler-qml-plugin
<dpm> I've noticed the docviewer dev is working on a new branch since yesterday, I'll merge it to my branch. In the meantime, still searching where that plugin lives
<dpm> ah, it's on the core apps PPA!
<popey> of course ☻
<dpm> but not for raring, a bad time to for my power supply to die on my saucy desktop :/
<xnox> I've installed a click I made, but the icon doesn't show up. What could be wrong? Does it have to be name after $appname or last portion of $appid?
<dpm> xnox, mzanetti and I were having the same problem with icons, not sure where they are supposed to go. It worked a couple of days ago for my app.
<xnox> dpm: or just icon cache not update or some such. Ok, so it's not just me. E.g. clicks that are installed from the lens, do show icons.
<dpm> popey, can you try to pull the last revision from my docviewer branch and see if that helps?
<popey> ok
<popey> dpm: still doesn't show up in the dash ..
<popey> hmm, no desktop file
<popey> dpkg-query: no packages found matching ubuntu-docviewer-app
<popey> uh
<dpm> ah, that might be a hint :/
<dpm> popey, how are you installing it/running it?
 * popey checks his mad script
<dpm> and does the poppler plugin get installed as well?
<popey> balls
<popey> dpkg: error processing /tmp/tmp.QpdOphy8up/ubuntu-docviewer-app_0.1.1_amd64.deb (--install): package architecture (amd64) does not match system (armhf)
<popey> because it's not a qml clean package?
 * popey builds on the device
<dpm> weird, the package should be QML, the arch-dependent package is the plugin, which is a separate one
<popey> hm
<popey> I am just branching your code, and then doing a debuild -uc -us
<popey> g++ -c -m64 -pipe -g -O2 -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -Wformat -Werror=format-security -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIE -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_QUICK_LIB -DQT_QML_LIB -DQT_WIDGETS_LIB -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -I/usr/share/qt5/mkspecs/linux-g++-64 -I. -I/usr/include/qt5 -I/usr/include/qt5/QtQuick -I/usr/include/qt5/QtQml -I/usr/include/qt5/QtWidgets -I/usr/include/qt5/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt5/QtGui -
<popey> not QML
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6069891/ build log
<popey> (on my desktop)
<mzanetti> dpm: managed to do some screenshots: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/09/06/plasma-desktopWa2323.png http://wstaw.org/m/2013/09/06/plasma-desktopkr2323.png
<popey> dpm: ok, got it installed, and it appears in the menu, and starts but I just get a white screen. So suspect it's missing something.. probably poppler
<mitya57> mhall119: hi, FYI I've prepared a very simple example of how to write touch apps with python: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mitya57/pyqmldemo.{py,qml}
<popey> libpoppler-qt5-1 libpoppler43 did get installed...
<mitya57> maybe it'll make sense to put it to some place on developer.u.c
<popey> I'll have another look after lunch
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, ping
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: pong
<dpm> wow, nice one mzanetti
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, Hi, I tried to use a "Border Image" with an pink .svg rectangle. It works, but when you press the button the button the rectangle doesn't change the color...
<PaoloRotolo> I think I can't do anything...
<dpm> popey, ah, yes, I missed the .pro file in there. ok
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: I havent used borderImage before
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: can you try finding some app code examples which use them to check if you are doing it correct/
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, it's only an image on the edge of the button
<PaoloRotolo> Unfortunately, it doesn't change color when the button is pressed
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: http://www.qt.gitorious.org/qt/ritts_qt/source/f5e3e21e95275a8cf31cddf2063dfa497e92872e:examples/declarative/border-image/content/MyBorderImage.qml
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: might help. not sure
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, that BorderImage is used on an Item. I can add an item instead of a button: in this case the item would not change color/size if you press it...
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: are you adding a BorderImage to add the shadow effects?
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: can you post a screenshot as it is right now and also the one where you removed the anchors and reduced with the width of the button. I want to see both of them to make a decision if this is all worth changing a button into an item
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, no, I'm adding a BorderImage to fix the rounded corners. The BorderImage is a simple pink rectangle designed with Inkscape
<PaoloRotolo> it should be superimposed on the rounded corners
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: alrite try it with an item instead of a button
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, ok
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2389/xjyu.png
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: try anchors.leftMargin: -units.gu(1)
<nik90|Office> also set height: search_field.height
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: also in the pink rectangle you created in inkscape, add a shadow to it on the left
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7715/4k3n.png
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, so, no animation when you press the button
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: why did the image go to the right? I want it to overlap over the search field
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: so that it appears like the design spec
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: also it is okay that there are no animations. THe search is instantaneous anyway
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, the search field is transparent
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, ops,  I thought that it went under the search field.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/6842/qzbk.png
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: can you increase the height of the image to be the same height of the textfield
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: also add shadow in your inkscape image
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: but it is getting there
<Wellark> nik90|Office: hi. we have identified the problem with the HUD when running apps from QtC and it will be fixed ASAP
<nik90|Office> Wellark: thnx a lot!
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, I don't know why but UbuntuSDK doesn't accept the .svg file with the shadow
<PaoloRotolo> I added a shadow but the icon in Ubuntu SDK is not updated...
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: hmm that's really weird
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: did you replace the icon properly?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, I tried to change the color/the position of the icon and it works
<PaoloRotolo> but when I use an Inkscape filter the icon isn't updated
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: May be it doesnt detect the filter
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, yep... I'm adding the shadow manually
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: how about a dark gray line on the left side?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2996/wqwp.png
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: perfect!
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: now try searchingn a city and see if it integrates well
<nik90|Office> with the activity indicator
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, yes: http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9192/4nxw.png BTW, why London xD?
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: lol no idea
<nik90|Office> PaoloRotolo: but it looks really nice. Nice work!
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, thanks. Now I've only to set the action "onClicked"
<PaoloRotolo> nik90|Office, I've to lunch now, bye :)
<nik90|Office> dpm, popey: http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2996/wqwp.png
<nik90|Office> handy work by Paolo
<dpm> seb128, I'd like to test qt location with a small QML example using GPS. Does the settings app already enables gps?
<dpm> nik90|Office, nice!
<seb128> dpm, try asking tvoos
<seb128> tvoss
<dpm> hm it seems he just left
<seb128> dpm, I think he said he has a swap day today
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> seb128, but do the switches on the settings app enable anything at all? If you don't know off the top of your head, I can check the code, no worries
<seb128> dpm, what switch?
<seb128> dpm, we disabled most of the UI elements that have no backend
<seb128> e.g they are there but you can't toggle
<dpm> oh
<dpm> I guess that answers the question, then :)
<seb128> dpm, some work, like online queries for the dash, enable/disable wifi
<seb128> dpm, what did you want to know exactly?
<dpm> basically I want to write a very simple qml app that gets the position from GPS
<dpm> to test that the Qt Location works
<dpm> as bzoltan mentioned it's not working on the example he wrote
<dpm> so I want to make sure the sensor is enabled at all
<dpm> or perhaps I can enable it via Qt Location directly
<Laney> we don't have gps in system-settings
<Laney> it didn't work when I tried it
<dpm> yeah, I just found out, it's moved to the indicators now it seems, at least on today's --pending image
<Laney> I was complaining on ubuntu-phone at the time
<Laney> might have changed now
<popey> dpm: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-app.qml:38 ToolbarActions is not a type
<nik90|Office> dpm: take a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-hud-support/view/head:/clock/ClockPage.qml
<nik90|Office> dpm: I added the toolbar actions after talking to Wellark and bfiller about it.
<nik90|Office> dpm: for toolbar actions reference btw
<dpm> popey, weird, that's the one bug I fixed originally in my branch
<wellsb> Is there a way to apply a custom stylesheet to a webview?
<cwayne_> is there some api to make notifications?
<cwayne_> MacSlow, ^
<MacSlow> cwayne_, libnotify... and there are examples too (see lp:unity-notifications in the examples directory)
<bobws> hi, has anyone had an issues with the keyboard not showing when a "TextField" is selected by the user?
<nik90|Office> bobws: I have it sometimes when I launch an app through qtcreator
<nik90|Office> bobws: do you have the issue when you try it through qtcreator?
<nik90|Office> bobws: if yes we have a common issue and can file a bug report
<bobws> nik90|Office: Yup, launching the app via qtcreator
<bobws> glad im not the only one
<nik90|Office> bobws: me too :)
<Laney> is it true that bindings aren't evaluated for pages not on top of the pagestack?
<nik90|Office> bobws: lets create bug report :), shall I?
<nik90|Office> bobws: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1221776
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1221776 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "OSK does not appear when an application is launched on the phone through qtcreator" [Undecided,New]
<nik90|Office> bobws: can you confirm it pls
<nik90|Office> popey: ^^
<popey> hm
<popey> nik90|Office: lemme try
<sdgsdgsdgsdgdsgs> hi
<bobws> nik90|Office: have to walk away from the computer for a sec
<sdgsdgsdgsdgdsgs> how can i use native QT or GTK code in my cordova app?
<nik90|Office> bobws: np
<popey> nik90|Office: confirmed
<nik90|Office> popey: thnx
<nik90|Office> popey: do you have a script to delete all manually installed apps?
<nik90|Office> popey: correction, "any magic scripts" :)
<popey> nik90|Office: hah, no, I would just re-flash usually
<popey> cleanup = wipe
<popey> will consider it though
<daker> anyone with a good packaging skills https://launchpadlibrarian.net/149507572/buildlog.txt.gz ?
<nik90|Office> popey: ah okay :). btw when phablet-flash --wipe is what I need rite?
<nik90|Office> popey: it will get the newest image and remove any installed apps as well
<popey> not completely
<popey> phablet-flash cdimage-touch --wipe
<popey> or
<popey> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup
<nik90|Office> oh yeah I was saying it from memory..I also type cdimage-touch
<nik90|Office> dpm: btw, regarding your qtlocation example testing, shouldnt it also work without gps using wifi
<nik90|Office> dpm: using geoIP?
<dpm> nik90|Office, I guess in theory, but I don't know which backends it supports. I thought GPS would be the most obvious, but you're right
<beuno> xnox, sneak attack of apps!
<xnox> beuno: =)))))
<xnox> beuno: that's the whole point of click-webapps, I'm gonna blog about it and crowd-source usable mobile websites ;-)
<xnox> beuno: e.g. not many people know about m.xkcd.com for example which also has touch-friendly way to look at img alt text ;-)
<xnox> which is like super important for xkcd followers.
<beuno> indeed
<xnox> beuno: well it's only up to click-app id 40, so it can't be that many yet =)
<iBelieve> nik90, nik90_, nik90|Office ping
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: lol, pong
<nik90|Office> btw its only nik90_ or nik90|Office
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, I see in the App Showdown list that one of the apps has Click packages marked as Available. Is that field being used for apps once they're in the app store?
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: yes :)
<nik90|Office> I should rename that column name
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: Do you mind doing that. Rename column to "App Store"
<nik90|Office> iBelieve: I am leaving work to go home. Will talk later
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, sure, I can do that, and mark some of the apps as available?
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, bye, thanks for the info
<iBelieve> nik90|Office, sure, I can do that, and mark some of the apps as available (wasn't supposed to be a question)
<cwayne_> so whos gonna port this to utouch?
<cwayne_> http://imgur.com/Iah20Ei
<rschroll> Hi all -- I've submitted feature request #1220533 (with patch!) to ubuntu-ui-toolkit. I know y'all must be busy, but could someone take a gander at it?  It's nearly trivial, so it shouldn't take more than two minutes to accept or reject.  Thanks.
<cwayne_> rschroll, ooh, nice
<cwayne_> rschroll, can you do one similar to let us access the color of a progress bar? :D
<rschroll> cwayne_: Probably.  If I'm understanding things correctly, it's rather trivial.  But I'd like someone who understands QML better to check my understanding.
<cwayne_> mhall119, any chance you could take a look at the above patch?
<cwayne_> rschroll, having the ability to change color of progress bars would be an enormous help for my app :)
<rschroll> It'd be a little different, since the progress bar is a StyledItem.  But I've been playing with the same sort of idea with sliders, and have something (sort of) working there.
<wellsb> The hud seems to show keywords instead of description if both are present.  That's not good
<Dev_Antar> why i always should add `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` to compile a gtk app ?
<Dev_Antar> please
 * rschroll wanders away from the computer for a bit, but will read responses on return
<Dev_Antar> an you answer me ?
<mistty> hi @ll, has anybody managed to run the sdk with native oxygen style under kde?
<iBelieve> mistty, I used to run it in KDE, I don't remember if it worked or not, but I think the theme wasn't native.
<iBelieve> mistty, I think the reason is that the SDK is Qt 5, and Oxygen only themes Qt4/KDE apps
<mistty> thx
<mistty> but it's really weird, because i have harmattan and sailfish sdk installed in my home directory. and the harmattan sdk is qt4 but doenst run with oxygen either (even with -style parameter added) and remains plastiq
<mistty> is the theme "build-in" so that i have to recompile the sdk?
<AskUbuntu> Listmodel in QML: How to retain Listmodel values on page switch in page stack | http://askubuntu.com/q/342262
<mzanetti> rschroll: it would be even better if you could push your branch to launchpad and file a merge request. do the commit with "bzr commit --fixes lp:1220533" and your branch will be linked to your bug report
<mhall119> rschroll: cwayne_: best to ping bzoltan about changes to the ui-toolkit,
<mhall119> rschroll: thanks for the patch!
<rschroll> mzanetti: I'm aware, but that would mean downloading bzr and downloading the source and learning how to use bzr.  If you want this for the merge, I'll do it.  But to just check whether this is a step in the right direction, a simple patch was a lot less work for me.
<rschroll> mhall119: Thanks; will do.
<mzanetti> rschroll: no problem. I assumed you have the source already as you have a patch...
<rschroll> I have the deb, but not the bzr repository.
<mzanetti> rschroll: yeah... I forgot for a moment that we don't compile stuff any more nowadays
<rschroll> bzoltan: If you get a chance, could you take a look at #1220533 ?  If it seems reasonable, I can make it into a proper bzr branch.
<mzanetti> rschroll: I'm not the one to decide, but I'm afraid this is not the right way. if you want to change the style, you should make it themeable, which is a bit more efforts I thing. But just exposing internas of a component for this purpose probably won't get accepted
<rschroll> mzanetti: Noted.  Is this related to StyledItems?  They completely confuse me.
<mzanetti> rschroll: yes
<cwayne_> why does gallery-app set a background as an image instead of using the theme?
<mzanetti> rschroll: so basically what happens is that you split the item into 2 parts. one only holds the API and the other the actual implementation
<mzanetti> rschroll: the one with the implementation is the theme
<mzanetti> so with a different look they can still keep the same API
<mzanetti> rschroll: so your project would provide a theme component OptionSelectorDelegateStyle.qml which has a label with a different color in there and gets loaded by the sdk
<mzanetti> but I agree this can be confusing in the beginning
<cwayne_> mzanetti, but what if you want to change it on the fly?
<mzanetti> as the Style is then in your repository you can do whatever you want with it
<rschroll> mzanetti: I sort of get how it works, but I don't see an easy way to change the appearance of just one widget.  Presumably you'd inherit and modify the WhateverStyle.qml thing, and set that as your style.
<rschroll> But many of the styles aren't exposed by qmldir
<mzanetti> rschroll: yes. that's not complete yet
<mzanetti> rschroll: those will be exposed as the SDK team sees the need for it
<rschroll> I've been fighting with Sliders here, and I ended up modifying the Slider.__styleItem.thumb property, which can't be an intelligent approach.
<rschroll> Those underscores probably mean "Don't touch!"
<mzanetti> yes. sort of
<mzanetti> let me find an example
<rschroll> Here's where I commit my crimes against QML: https://github.com/rschroll/beru/commit/927b2fd377d7cc86b0633a2707b03c3a79a330db
<mzanetti> rschroll: this is how I made the Popover themeable: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/themable-popover/+merge/181078
<mzanetti> rschroll: and how to use it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/theme-quicklist/+merge/181223
<mzanetti> rschroll: the Popover already supported the styled item though...
<mzanetti> rschroll: you'd need to see how that is done there and do the same in the OptionSelectorDelegate
<rschroll> mzanetti: Thanks.  Finding examples is difficult -- this should be a great help
<PaoloRotolo> Hi everybody!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90_ :)
<rschroll> mzanetti: If I'm reading that right, this approach assumes that you're using Themes.Ambiance.  What if you're not?
<mzanetti> rschroll: everything is using Ambiance
<rschroll> Forever?
<cwayne_> no
<mzanetti> rschroll: no. but for example suru just inherits from Ambiance and changes colors
<rschroll> If I want to use theme colors and change the font, then what do I do?
<mzanetti> cwayne_: and in your custom theme you inherit that just again and change colors. no need to do the full implementation again if you can get that from ambiance
<cwayne_> yeah, that's true
<mzanetti> rschroll: check this https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/theme-quicklist/+merge/181223
<mzanetti> rschroll: it just inherits the default style and changes colors and one image.
<mzanetti> rschroll: could do the same with font
<rschroll> mzanetti: Right.  But what if the user is using Suru, or something else that changes the colors.  I want to use those colors, but change the font because I'm writing a font selector.
<mzanetti> rschroll: haven't thought that much about it... the above merges are the only thing I've ever done with themeing
<rschroll> mzanetti: OK.  I realize you're not responsible for everything.
<rschroll> These are more general questions that I'm having.
<rschroll> Is there a mailing list I should be posting to?
<mzanetti> rschroll: yeah, there is the ubuntu-phone list
<mzanetti> ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net
<rschroll> Thanks.  I'll try to write up my confusion and send it there.
<mzanetti> rschroll: prefix your mail's subject with [SDK][Theming] or something like that to get the appropriate peoples attention
<rschroll> Will do.  Thanks for the help and examples!
<mzanetti> np
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: hi :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, I pushed all in my branch :D
<PaoloRotolo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/search-button/revision/187
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: I remembered that there could be some more improvements related to the search box. I will try to code that and send it to you. You can then add that to your branch and merge to trunk
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: is that okay?
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: it has nothing to do with your work. Your icon stuff looks great.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, ok :)
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: Is that okay If I send it to you by tomorrow? Would you be available on irc?
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: Can you convert the search icon (the one that looks like a magnifier) in the text field into a svg file?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_, of course :)
<cwayne_> anyone from gallery-app hangin out here?
<balloons> nik90_, I take it you saw the tests land and fix everything right? hurray!
<nik90_> balloons: I saw your MP :)
<nik90_> balloons: the tests passed on jenkins before. It failed on the phone which I need to check the qa dashboard to check
<nik90_> but thanks a lot for it
<nik90_> yup the qa dashboard shows 100% pass for clock app
<nik90_> hurray!
<xnox> beuno: it's interesting how my apps are reviewed out of order =)
<Noskcaj> What's the best way to learn QML if i don't know any C or Javascript
<nik90_> Noskcaj: QML alone wouldn't help. You would need to know Javascript or C++ in combination with QML
<nik90_> Noskcaj: My advice would be to get started on the tutorials in developer.ubuntu.com to know how to write a basic app and run it. Then start a small project just for yourself and start coding it. If you are stuck ask in this channel, the web or look at sample application code
<Noskcaj> nik90_, ok
<iBelieve> nik90_, ping
<nik90_> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> nik90_, got a couple questions related to my app and to the showdown rules.
<nik90_> iBelieve: will try my best to answer :)
<iBelieve> nik90_, first, could you take a screenshot of the problem with the tags popover you described last night? I can't really picture what's happening
<nik90_> iBelieve: sure
<iBelieve> nik90_, thanks
<nik90_> iBelieve: I will have to reflash my phone to a fresh start. For some reason I am having problems using your app alone. For instance I see 2 shortcuts to your app on the dash. Second issue is there is no icon for you app. Third issue is that the tasks are stored only temporarily. On restarting the app, all tasks are deleted
<nik90_> iBelieve: but continue with your questions. I'll tackle them at the end
<iBelieve> nik90_, I wonder about the tasks being temporary. Maybe the U1db path isn't working under confinement?
<nik90_> iBelieve: where does u1db store its tasks?
<nik90_> iBelieve: but I suspect that could be the issue as well. I will try confirming after the reflash
<iBelieve> nik90_, in my app I have path: "ubuntu-tasks.db". On the desktop they're stored in ~/.local/share/Qt\ Project/QtQmlViewer/ubuntu-tasks.db, but I assumed it would use the correct path on the phone
<nik90_> iBelieve: ah okay. we will have to take this bug up with others to get more information. Since the click packages are hot out of the oven, I am unaware of its issues.
<iBelieve> nik90_, so my next question is since URL opening doesn't work on the phone, how will that affect the judging? Will the judges treat this a problem with the SDK and test Trello integration using the desktop, or do I need to find a temporary solution for the showdown?
<nik90_> iBelieve: interesting question. I speak for myself and not the other judges. I will consider the working of that feature *alone* on the desktop as well. Since it is a SDK issue which you have no control over, I would do that for all the apps.
<nik90_> iBelieve: Since this is an important issue, I will raise this with the judges by email this weekend.
<iBelieve> nik90_, okay, thanks. Hopefully it will be working by then, but I was just wondering
<nik90_> iBelieve: I understand your concern. But the judges will also look from a 3rd party developer's point of view as well.
<nik90_> It is amazing at what is being done with the current state of the sdk beta.
<iBelieve> nik90_, what do you mean by "the judges will also look from a 3rd party developer's point of view as well"?
<nik90_> iBelieve: I meant that from a 3rd party developer's point of view, we can see that some issues like the one you pointed is out of your control and hence we will take those into consideration while reviewing your app (in the positive sense).
<iBelieve> nik90_, that's what I thought you meant, but just wanted to be sure.
<iBelieve> nik90_, once the judges decide on that, it might be nice to post that somewhere so other developers aren't worried when they find out URL opening is broken on the phone
<iBelieve> nik90_, so I see that the submission form has been posted. Should I fill that in now, or does that need to wait until I'm done submitting updates to the app?
<nik90_> iBelieve: I will see if I can get dpm to post something about this or otherwise I will do a blog post myself.
<iBelieve> nik90_, okay, thanks. That's all I have for questions. Thanks a lot!
<nik90_> iBelieve: can you paste the link?
<iBelieve> nik90_, https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1a1Owwl6EVQ8165Wy_TsSaDGGWmYJaT6INm2P4DgZWAA/viewform
<iBelieve> nik90_, In step 4 of http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<iBelieve> nik90_, Fill in the participation form ›
<nik90_> iBelieve: as per the instructions there, I think you can go ahead and fill in the form while updating your click packages until the deadline.
<nik90_> iBelieve: the form has basic questions, which wouldn't really change in the next few days.
<nik90_> may be the programming language could change due to a new c++ plugin perhaps
<iBelieve> nik90_, I'll just wait a few days just to be safe
<nik90_> yeah sure
<hihihi> can some one help me figure out this error http://pastebin.com/qsxteUcS
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-07
<mihir> popey:  for caluclator design change..we have to wait for final decision from Design team correct ?
<nik90_> WebbyIT: I am just looking at your inverseMouseArea code. Nice work! I need the exact behavior for the clock as well :)
<mihir> any idea how can we start text from right side in label ??
<mihir> i mean in QML label object
<mzanetti> mihir: horizontalAlighment: Text.AlignRight
<mzanetti> anyone knows if it is already possible to trigger a notification from within an app?
<mihir> mzanetti: Thanks
<mihir> mzanetti: What kind of notification you want from app ?
<mzanetti> well.. as standard notification. as per freedesktop.org spec
<surgemcgee_> Man... Is the smasung bootloader a hindrance to using the phablet thing. My bootloader is a downloding test, wtf.
<surgemcgee_> Ohhh man! What a pound in the rear from Samsung. I cant even get the os back to factory settings? Why would anyone want this stupid phone?
<mrqtros> Anyone from SDK Team?
<mrqtros> Ubuntu UI Toolkit?
<mrqtros> I've explored bug (in Page's header) which causes app crash
<cwayne_> aw man
<cwayne_> someone already submitted a fitbit app that uses the online account
<nik90_> WebbyIT: do you know where I can documentation on inverse mouse area?
<nik90_> WebbyIT: I see it being used in calculator, but cannot find any documentation on it
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<popey> mihir: pong
<mihir> popey:  We need some clarification regarding what we have conclude for the large result
<mihir> boiko:
<popey> mihir: You should expect Christina to reply to the bug reports.
<popey> mihir: any specifics you want me to reply on now?
<boiko> popey: it is more a question on what to do if the result does not fit on the screen
<mihir> popey:  no just want to have conculusion on that discussion.. we are ready with the other changes.
<popey> boiko: so for input, I expect us to just reduce the number of digits from 15 to ~10 (I think it was 10 christina said?)
<popey> boiko: for calculations, limit to 10 digits max including exponent
<boiko> popey: ok
<mihir> popey:  it's 11 I guess
<mihir> we have already made that change
<popey> ok
<popey> mihir: boiko ping if you need any testing done ☻
<mihir> popey: yeah sure thank you :)
<boiko> popey: thanks
<WebbyIT> nik90_ I think there are no documentation... If I remember well oSoMoN helped me. Now I am out, can we talk tomorrow? Well, in ~14 hours
<DanielBeck1> Hi. I would like to package an application for the "click package store". The file that gets created by qtcreator can however not be installed on Ubuntu 12.04. Does Ubuntu 12.04 not support of click-files or does that mean that the generated click-file does not work?
<iBelieve> DanielBeck1, the desktop version of Ubuntu doesn't really support click packages. You can install them with a special command-line arg, but the app won't show up in the dash or anything
<iBelieve> DanielBeck1, just submit your click package to the app store and they'll help you if your click package isn't right.
<iBelieve> DanielBeck1, I had several problems with mine, including the .desktop wasn't right, and beuno helped me fix the problems with it\
<DanielBeck1> ok. How can I install it locally with the command-line? I would like to try it out.
<DanielBeck1> ah. Your are also developing an app for the click store?
<iBelieve> DanielBeck1, I'll find the command, I saw it in a mailing list message. I'm writing Ubuntu Tasks for the showdown.
<iBelieve> DanielBeck1, sudo click install --force-missing-framework --user=$USER ./*.click
<DanielBeck1> Ah. cool. I followed your blog entries, you are progressing really well.
<iBelieve> DanielBeck1, thanks :)
<DanielBeck1> iBelieve: File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/click/install.py", line 284, in install     os.chown(new_path, pw.pw_uid, pw.pw_gid, follow_symlinks=False) TypeError: chown() takes no keyword arguments
<DanielBeck1> iBelieve: I will submit the application and ask the Ubuntu-people, if the packages works.
<iBelieve> DanielBeck1, not sure then. I think I saw in this IRC room awhile back that pkcon is prefered over click for installing packages, but I don't remember the command
<DanielBeck1> iBelieve: pfeww :-) . Sounds difficult to create a package.
<DanielBeck1> I have an other problem, which is not related to building the click package. The application I develop is based on HTML5. The WebKit used by Ubuntu-Touch however seems to have problems with "position:fixed; overflow-y:auto;".
<DanielBeck1> Normally, on other browsers, this would create a div-container which can be scrolled. This however does not work.
<DanielBeck1> I use this feature to display two div-containers one beside the other, where each container can be scrolled indepently from the other.
<DanielBeck1> Is there a workaround for this?
<JoshStrobl> can I use the Cordova APIs in the QML / JS applications or is it strictly for HTML5 applications? I imagine there wouldn't be a restriction, artificial or technical, since its just JS.
<DanielBeck1> JoshStrobl: I wonder, why would you want to do that? I got the impression that QML/JS can do much more as Cordova/JS
<JoshStrobl> I want to use the Cordova APIs so I can leverage file IO without writing C++
<DanielBeck1> JoshStrobl: could you use the file-io api of HTML5 instead: http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/file/dndfiles/ ?
<DanielBeck1> JoshStrobl: I did not look into it, but it might even be the same that Apache Cordova implemented. They often try to adhere to standard API
<JoshStrobl> Might be, I'll certainly look into it. I was thinking about maybe using LocalStorage.
<iBelieve> JoshStrobl, be careful about what you plan to do with filesystem access. Your app will be running under confinement in Ubuntu Touch and won't be able to access much of the file system.
<JoshStrobl> Only r/w JSON files.
<DanielBeck1> JoshStrobl: localStorage should work.
<JoshStrobl> Noted
<iBelieve> JoshStrobl, you could also look into using U1db for storage of JSON documents. It works really nicely and will also allow you to automatically sync with Ubuntu One
<DanielBeck1> iBelieve: is there a javascript API for it?
<iBelieve> DanielBeck1, I don't think so. It is Qt with a QML wrapper
<AskUbuntu> qmlscene: cannot find qt installation of '' | http://askubuntu.com/q/342751
<AskUbuntu> Can I write android and iOS apps using ubuntu? | http://askubuntu.com/q/342754
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-08
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Wifi questions | http://askubuntu.com/q/342774
<PaoloRotolo> Good Sunday everybody :)
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: good morning..hope you are having a fun weekend
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: oh btw, We have a dedicated #ubuntu-phone-clock channel for clock devs :)
<WebbyIT> hi nik90 :)
<nik90_> WebbyIT: hi :)
<nik90_> WebbyIT: I took the code for the inverse mouse area from the calculator app.
<WebbyIT> nik90_, good, it's like mousearea ;)
<nik90_> WebbyIT: yeah, it is amazing!
<nik90_> WebbyIT: am learning a lot after look at the calculator app code
<clepto95> i did a clean install of 13.04 and i can't install sdk http://paste.ubuntu.com/6078601/
<WebbyIT> nik90_, see others source code is the best way to learn, imo, I often look to other apps
<nik90_> WebbyIT: yes
<clepto95> mhall119, any help? ^
<WebbyIT> clepto95, did you add right PPA?
<clepto95> WebbyIT, the one at "get started"
<clepto95> WebbyIT, then some others when searching for the answer.. those fixed some packages, the list was bigger before
<WebbyIT> clepto95, do you have  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu/ ?
<clepto95> WebbyIT, yes
<WebbyIT> clepto95, mhh, this is strange, because I have packet that your miss from this ppa, just checked with ap-cache
<WebbyIT> clepto95, maybe it's a stupid question, but did you do apt-get update?
<clepto95> WebbyIT, yep.. how to use ap-cache? never used before
<WebbyIT> clepto95, it's for installed package, apt-cache policy packagename for information about the package
<clepto95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6078654/
<clepto95> WebbyIT, ^
<WebbyIT> clepto95, try with qtdeclarative5-folderlistmodel-plugin
<clepto95> WebbyIT, i think i found the problem
<clepto95> WebbyIT, the problem must be caused by qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova
<clepto95> which is replaced by http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOS3LVdpR5A
<clepto95> oh wrong :P
<clepto95> qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova-common
<nik90_> Finally got around to doing http://ubuntu-touch.blogspot.nl/2013/09/clock-app-update-sprinting-towards-1310.html
<WebbyIT> clepto95, there is a wrong dependencie?
<clepto95> WebbyIT, it seems so
<clepto95> mhall119, can you check it?
<wellsb> Click store isn't showing on today's build for me.  Anybody else?
<clepto95> WebbyIT, power was out.. did I miss anything?
<labsin> Is there a package for Qt5.1 on sausy?
<labsin> anybody knows which icon path I have to set in the desktop file of my click app?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-01
<mihir> Good Morning guys :)
<dholbach> good morning
<chrisp> I'm working on a qml app for Ubuntu Touch with a C++ backend relying on gcrypt. It works well on the desktop but won't compile using the device kits due to the missing gcrypt.h header file (a shared object gcrypt library is available in the device kits but the header file is missing). Is there a way to add the header files needed for compilation to the kits on my machine or is the preferred way shipping my own version of gcrypt
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Emma M Nutt Day! :-D
<justCarakas> good morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> justCarakas, o/
<dholbach> popey, is stock ticker still being updated?
<dholbach> popey, it needs to use a newer framework to be accepted
<popey> dholbach: no, its not in the image any longer.
<dholbach> ah ok
<nik90_> popey: ===== Needs testing ====> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/onetime-alarms/+merge/232519 (test suite updated)
<popey> kk
<popey> nik90_: left a comment
 * nik90_ looks
<nik90_> rpadovani: if you have time, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/onetime-alarms/+merge/232519
 * nik90_ goes for lunch, brb
<popey> zbenjamin: dunno if you're aware but when installing clicks to device the log gets spammed by the animations done in pkcon... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8206179/
<popey> any way we can make pkcon be a bit less animated?
<popey> zbenjamin: looks like you already do -p, but it's still a bit shouty
<zbenjamin> popey: yeah we can do that
<rpadovani> nik90_, until dinner I'll do :-(
<rpadovani> *:-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, salut mon ami - comment ça va?
<davidcalle> dholbach, bien et toi?
<dholbach> très bien - merci!
<dholbach> qu'est-ce qui se passe en France? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, emulators are being launched and destroyed :)
<dholbach> haha, great :)
<nik90_> rpadovani: cool
<ogra_> DanChapman, hmm, not sure if you actually wnated to send two mails ? (i got a private reply with onyl my original mail as quote in it)
<DanChapman> ogra_, yeah I've just seen that :-/ Sorry about that. Hmmm that shouldn't have happened
<ogra_> DanChapman, no worries, happy to be a guineapig ... go on if you need to :)
<DanChapman> ogra_, :-) thanks
<dholbach> beuno, thanks for the review - did you check the prerequisite branch too? (mostly just wrapping all the functions into a class)
<beuno> dholbach, have it open, didn't quite get that they were linked
<beuno> will get to it soon
 * dholbach hugs beuno
<t1mp> nik90_: wow, the startup animation for the clock-app is very cool :)
<dholbach> zbenjamin, or https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1363857/+merge/232864 I requested a review from you too, just so you can check if the output format generally makes sense to you
<nik90_> t1mp: thnx, it is a bit laggy atm when the alarm model is loaded, but I have a fix for it in a branch waiting to land.
<dholbach> zbenjamin, sorry, meant to say "for https://code...... I requested..."
<nik90_> renatu: hey, I need your help with bug 1362081
<ubot5> bug 1362081 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock] Transition to alarms is jarring" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362081
<nik90_> renatu: Looking through the bottom edge component, you basically load the page in a sequential animation once the bottomEdge.y has reached its target value.
<nik90_> renatu: would I able to do this when it reach 0.75% of the page height instead?
<renatu> nik90_, yes you can change the code
<zbenjamin> dholbach: sure
<nik90_> renatu: so would calling page._pushPage() at 0.75 % of the page height suffice? Or would it appear out of nowhere?
<zbenjamin> dholbach: can i run the script without installing the package?
<t1mp> artmello__: I like the updates to gallery-app. I only get a lot of these warnings: file:///home/tim/dev/gallery-app/gallery-app-new_header/rc/qml/MediaViewer/GalleryPhotoComponent.qml:111:21: Unable to assign double to QSize
<dholbach> zbenjamin, yes, just branch it, run ./bin/click-review <.click file>
<renatu> nik90_, I do not known what this will cause, the SDK Page stack is very sensible , you will need to try
<renatu> nik90_, we have several problems on bottom edge due the way that pagestack works
<nik90_> renatu: ah :/
<zbenjamin> dholbach: is there some sort of seperator between the objects?
<zbenjamin> dholbach: or do i need to write a incremental parser for that , i guess i will just receive a stream of text
<renatu> nik90_, the only way to test is trying :D
<dholbach> zbenjamin, the output doesn't need to be json if that doesn't suit you - I can use something else as well
<dholbach> zbenjamin, we can make the output format whatever you like it to be
<renatu> nik90_, I think this will cause a very strange visual
<nik90_> renatu: yeah since the page will be pushed on top of the bottom edge rectangle
<nik90_> renatu: so it will have a rather abrupt transition
<renatu> yes
<renatu> the header will appear without any animation
<renatu> we can not control that
<renatu> this is how pagestack works
<t1mp> renatu, nik90_ that page._pushPage() function is not in the UITK PageStack. To the pagestack you either push a page or you don't
<nik90_> renatu: well that we can control atm by changing the page title from " " to "somevalue"
<renatu> nik90_, yes but this will make the header to appear
<zbenjamin> dholbach: ok, well we could reuse the old format where this would show the start of a new section:   = click-check-scope =
<zbenjamin> dholbach: i will use the text between = =  as the heading for the test element
<renatu> t1mp, this function only does some preparation to call the pageStack.push
<dholbach> zbenjamin, sure, let me add that
<renatu> nik90_, you need to set the title at the same time that you push the page
<renatu> nik90_, the problem is that they are different pages, and contains different headers
<nik90_> renatu: welll for me the clock page doesn't have a header which is the root cause of the bug
<dholbach> zbenjamin, if you pull again, let me know if that works
<renatu> nik90_, yes but at the moment you call the pagestack.push(new_page) the new header should appears
<nik90_> renatu: so I was thinking when bottom edge is at 75% page height -> push page with title which will cause the header to slide down and meet the bottom edge
<renatu> yes
<renatu> does htat
<renatu> does that
<renatu> but the header will not slide down
<renatu> it will appear
<nik90_> true
<nik90_> no animations
<renatu> nik90_, and I do not know how this will look like you need to try to see
<renatu> I think this will be very ugly
<nik90_> yeah I am trying although I am not optimistic
<zbenjamin> dholbach: looks good, only question i have is if it makes sense to have the header 2 times in the output, for example functional is in the header and in the object
<nik90_> I think the bug will be post-rtm in that case
<artmello__> t1mp: yep, those warning were there before but seems to be more frequent with the new header
<dholbach> zbenjamin, ah ok, let me see
<zbenjamin> dholbach: or could a top level object have mutliple atrributes
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> zbenjamin, try again?
<zbenjamin> dholbach: perfect, looks like we basically have the same output now
<dholbach> it doesn't show stuff like "click-show-files", etc
<zbenjamin> exactly we just need the tests
<dholbach> so just actual test results of the individual modules of clickreviews
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> so I guess you're all set? :)
<dholbach> zbenjamin, not sure if you checked the return codes before?
<dholbach> in any case you should have 0 (pass) and 1 (FAIL) as ret codes now
<zbenjamin> let me see
<zbenjamin> dholbach: doesn't look like it
<dholbach> ok
<zbenjamin> dholbach: are you exiting with != 0 when there was a error?
<dholbach> yes
<zbenjamin> dholbach: that should be enough
<dholbach> ok
<zbenjamin> dholbach: approved
<dholbach> zbenjamin, awesome
<dholbach> now I just need somebody to review the prerequisite branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/click-review-refactor/+merge/232861 :)
<nik90_> t1mp: Do you know where I find the header divider that you implemented? I am going to create a fake header.
<nik90_> t1mp: the fake header will slide in from the top with the bottom edge component. Once the bottom edge component is fully expanded, I will hide the fake header and show the normal page header
<t1mp> nik90_: the code for that is part of PageHeadStyle.qml (there are two files named that, check them both) in lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<nik90_> t1mp: ack. thnx
<t1mp> nik90_: I have an item at the bottom of my TODO list, that says to replace the current divider visuals by a 5% opacity black rectangle
<t1mp> nik90_: I won't get to that todo item very soon, but eventually the divider code may be simplified a bit
<nik90_> t1mp: before or post rtm?
<t1mp> just fyi :)
<nik90_> t1mp: if it is post rtm, I will use the current implementation
<t1mp> nik90_: post. But what I tried to say is that maybe with some simple code it is possible to create something better-looking than what we have right now
<t1mp> nik90_: sure
<nik90_> ah ok :)
<t1mp> nik90_: actually.. unity8 uses the PageHeadStyle to get the UITK header contents inside a custom header of which they control the show/hide
<t1mp> nik90_: I don't know any details, but it is somewhere in the unity8 project
<t1mp> nik90_: you can use a StyledItem with style: Theme.createStyleComponent("PageHeadStyle.qml", header)
<t1mp> mzanetti ^ knows more about that
<t1mp> nik90_: when you have an app with custom header, let me know and I can review the code and double-check that I don't break the app when changing the header style :)
 * mzanetti looks into the blue^Cgrey sky
<nik90_> t1mp: it is for the clock app :/ will do so
<t1mp> mzanetti: I just pointed nik90_ to unity8 for custom header with UITK styling
<mzanetti> t1mp: hah. speaking of which, using a Page with it's header, how can I make it slide in/out?
<mzanetti> wanted to do that yesterday and failed
<nik90_> mzanetti: you can't. that's the issue I am facing due to which i need to create a fake header
<nik90_> mzanetti: you need to set title to "" to hide it. But it appears without any slide in animation
<mzanetti> ah... ok
<mzanetti> wah! why is the terminal all pink?
<davmor2> mzanetti: so you like it more
<mzanetti> :D
<davmor2> mzanetti: settings and flick of the retro terminal option and then it is back to black iirc
<mzanetti> seems to be caused by the "Enable effects:" setting
<mzanetti> what's that supposed to do?
<davmor2> mzanetti: blame popey (tm)
<ogra_> "did you blame your popey today ?"
 * mzanetti blames popey
<popey> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1363414
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363414 in Ubuntu Terminal App "New effects don't work on krillin" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> aha!
<mzanetti> thanks popey :)
<popey> np
<popey> its being worked on
<t1mp> mzanetti, nik90_ can you report a bug for the sliding in/out of the header?
<popey> difficult because the developer doesn't have that device
<popey> </record type=broken>
<ogra_> and the approver didnt either when it landed ;)
<popey> indeed
<popey> fixed that bug
<popey> in fact the devloper has no device at all, is using the emulator
<mzanetti> lol
 * mzanetti sees the effects for the first time
<popey> that one is in progress
<ogra_> they look shiny on first sight but i find them annoying after a while
<mzanetti> ogra_: I guess I agree
<popey> yeah, its a bit of fun
<popey> might default off in the future
<mzanetti> popey: the settings page is borked too
<popey> how so?
<popey> it doesn't save between sessions?
<mzanetti> popey: when the color schema option is collapsed, there's empty space at the end of the list
<mzanetti> when its expanded the page doesn't fit
<popey> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+filebug ☻
 * mzanetti is busy flying his AR.Drone using the Ubuntu phone
<popey> "busy"
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> popey: will file the bug :)
<davmor2> wow did mzanetti just create a popey bug bot when I wasn't looking?
<mzanetti> I wish
<dholbach> beuno, zbenjamin: thanks for the reviews - changes pushed to bzr
<zbenjamin> dholbach: awesome :)
<nik90_> t1mp: fake header -> https://imgur.com/GjjQxNd
<nik90_> t1mp: just cant get the color and icon size correct
<zeta> hi all!!
<zeta> can i create chat app for android?
<zeta> with qt creator, of corse...
<nik90_> zbenjamin: when you fix the console output logs being cut of in qtcreator when running on emulator or phone, please do give me a heads up.
<nik90_> zbenjamin: it makes debugging on emulators pretty much impossible since it doesn't return all the errors in the code (if any)
<zbenjamin> nik90_: next big release should be much better, but i'm blocked from releasing it atm
<zbenjamin> nik90_: adb shell into the phone and tail the log file for your app
<nik90_> zbenjamin: hmm yes I could do that...
 * nik90_ tries
<zbenjamin> nik90_: /home/phablet/.cache/upstart
<nik90_> yup got it
<nik90_> :)
<davmor2> nik90_: 11 minutes for the 10 minutes alarm you are off by 1
<nik90_> davmor2: where? :D
<nik90_> davmor2: you mean it rings after 11 minutes instead of 10?
<davmor2> nik90_: Yeap
<davmor2> nik90_: no it rings for 11 minutes instead of 10
<nik90_> davmor2: platform bug I am afraid :/ since it is indicator-datetime that rings the alarm and not clock app.
<nik90_> davmor2: clock app only allows you to create alarms and list them. Actual ringing is done by a platform service
<davmor2> nik90_: I'm still blaming you, it's your app that lets me set stop alarm automatically after 10 minutes :P
<nik90_> davmor2: lol
<davmor2> nik90_: this is the auto shut of it rang on time it just didn't stop in time
<davmor2> shut off even
<davmor2> nik90_: so who owns the setting for that is that in the clock app or the platform?
<nik90_> davmor2: not sure I follow the autoshut of part
<davmor2> nik90_: ie in clock settings change the auto shut off for alarms to 10 minutes,  Let the alarm ring until it stops,  It stops after 11 minutes not 10
<nik90_> davmor2: that would be indicator-datetime
<nik90_> davmor2: please ping me the bug number when you report it. I am tracking a huge list of alarm bugs in a blueprint at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+spec/alarms-rtm
<davmor2> nik90_: will do
<nik90_> renatu: you got a few minutes? I fixed the issue with the slide in header (by creating a fake header) at lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-jarring-alarm-header
<nik90_> renatu: however there is one last tiny issue when you drag the bottom edge all the way to the top which I am unable to fix
<nik90_> renatu: can you help me fix it pls
<davmor2> nik90_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1364088
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364088 in Indicator Date and Time "When the alarm ringing length is set to 10 minutes in clock app, it rings for 11 minutes." [Undecided,New]
<nik90_> davmor2: thnx
<ahayzen> nik90_, were there really no docs for the usermetrics?
<davmor2> nik90_: you know I'm going to keep blaming you till it's fixed though right ;)
<nik90_> davmor2: ofc
<nik90_> ahayzen: yup no docs
<ahayzen> nik90_, i thought i saw something somewhere....but maybe i'm thinking ur blog post was the doc aha
<nik90_> lol
<ahayzen> nik90_, but as i stated probably the bigger issue is that usermetrics don't work since #200
<nik90_> ahayzen: yup
<ahayzen> :(
<nik90_> ahayzen: but tbh we still don't know if 3rd party app devs can even use that api in the first place
<nik90_> ahayzen: need to track the usermetric info dev for both these issues
<ahayzen> nik90_, i think they can? just put the apparmor group in?
<nik90_> ahayzen: well the decision for restricting/opening the apparmor group
<ahayzen> popey, any progress on bug 1363314 ?
<ubot5> bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<nik90_> ahayzen: atm yes any body can use it though it may not be intended
<popey> sadly not ahayzen. I poked the landing team this morning but it seems everyone who can do anything on it is on vacation today (US Holiday)
<popey> will poke again tomorrow
<ahayzen> popey, :( my mps are stacking up! lol
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah i guess we need clarification
<nik90_> ahayzen: music app is unconfined! How?
<ahayzen> nik90_, magic :)
<ahayzen> nik90_, and it has a lifecycle exception \o/
<nik90_> ahayzen: not fair :P
 * nik90_ wants one
<ahayzen> nik90_, basically we rule the device
<nik90_> lol
<ahayzen> nik90_, we did get really close to being confined and having no lifecycle exception at one point...but yeah we had to revert...
<t1mp> nik90_: font (weight) and colors are all in PageHeadStyle
<t1mp> nik90_: PageHeadStyle that is in uitk staging has some animations already when switching Page (but the icon colors broke, so I need to fix that)
<nik90_> t1mp: I fixed all of it. It is not indistinguishable from the real header :P
<nik90_> t1mp: although I am now worries if the uitk staging animations might break it
<t1mp> nik90_: -in I guess :)
<t1mp> or -not
<nik90_> s/worries/worried
<nik90_> t1mp: you cannot tell the fake header from the real one..they are very similar :D
<t1mp> nik90_: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging && cd staging && qmake && make && source export_modules_dir.sh && test your app :)
<nik90_> t1mp: yup will try now
<t1mp> ^to see if staging breaks it
<t1mp> :)
 * t1mp will cook a chicken now, bbl
<ahayzen> nik90_, surely bug 1359022 should be on the blocker list?
<ubot5> bug 1359022 in libusermetrics "Welcome screen on image #200 always states that there are no data sources available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359022
<nik90_> ahayzen: well as a low priority bug I suppose
<ahayzen> nik90_, yep who do we ping to do that?
<nik90_> ahayzen: I suppose sil2100 in ubuntu-ci-eng
<ahayzen> nik90_, cool i'll try
<nik90_> t1mp: it breaks the continuity :/
<popey> pretty sure i filed a bug for that already
<nik90_> t1mp: in the current UITK, my fake header slides in and when the page is pushed, the page header nicely appears over the top but the user won't notice anything.
<nik90_> t1mp: but now, after my fake header is in place, when the real page header loads it blinks and then the header contents slides in from the sides
<popey> ahayzen: to confuse things further, usermetrics are broken on mako, working on krillin
<ahayzen> popey, wtf lol
<popey> commented on bug
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<popey> -> lasagne
<ahayzen> nom
<t1mp> nik90_: ohh :(
<t1mp> nik90_: I didn't have many apps to test it with. Can you report a bug with sample code?
<t1mp> nik90_: assign it to me
<nik90_> t1mp: well its a corner case since it only happens with the bottom edge component
<nik90_> t1mp: so not the sdk's fault
<nik90_> t1mp: checkout lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-jarring-alarm-header to see what I mean with & without the sdk staging
<t1mp> nik90_: how do I run it on desktop?
<nik90_> t1mp: trusty or utopic?
<t1mp> ah, tim@trusty:~/dev/fix-jarring-alarm-header/app$ qmlscene -I ../backend/ ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<t1mp> uh.. on utopic, although my hostname suggests otherwise
<nik90_> t1mp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8208418/
<t1mp> nik90_: works. looks cool :)
 * t1mp eating now. I'll try later with the uitk header animations branch.
<nik90_> t1mp: oh .. enjoy your dinner :)
<renatu> nik90_, hi, sorry I only saw your messages now
<renatu> nik90_, do you still need help?
<nik90_> renatu: yes
<nik90_> renatu: it is all working except for that one issue
<renatu> nik90_, can you explain the problem?
<renatu> Do you want block the user for drag the page until the top?
<nik90_> yes
<nik90_> I already set the StartY property to the fake header height
<nik90_> however it stops like 1 gu units before when dragging the bottom edge
<renatu> nik90_, well there is a BIG WORKAROUND in the end of the file related with problems with page and headers
<renatu> this is very trick to change
<renatu> can cause a lot of stuff to stop to work
<renatu> but you can play with that
<renatu> maybe this soulve your problem
<renatu> look for that
<renatu>   //WORKAROUND: The SDK move the page contents down to allocate space for the header we need to avoid that during the page dragging
<renatu>                 Binding {
<renatu>                     target: edgeLoader.status === Loader.Ready ? edgeLoader : null
<renatu>                     property: "anchors.topMargin"
<renatu>                     value:  edgeLoader.item && edgeLoader.item.flickable ? edgeLoader.item.flickable.contentY : 0
<renatu>                     when: !page.isReady
<renatu>                 }
<nik90_> ok
<renatu> and since you have already change the startY value
<renatu> this should works fine
<renatu>  minimumY: bottomEdge.pageStartY
<renatu> but yeah in fact the hole pageStack stuff was not done to work this way
<renatu> we have to do a lot of workarounds to get this working
<renatu> and still a lot of problem is happening
<nik90_> did you try out my branch, may be that might explain the issue better to you?
<renatu> maybe in the future we should not handle the edge page as a "Page"
<t1mp> nik90_: I see the problem. After opening the new page the new header animates again after it already appeared
<nik90_> renatu: the issue i face happens before the page is pushed
<nik90_> t1mp: yup
<renatu> nik90_, humm we do not have control over the header
<nik90_> renatu: I created a fake header
<nik90_> renatu: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-jarring-alarm-header/+merge/232913
<nik90_> renatu: fakeHeader.qml
<nik90_> t1mp: I was able to workaround the issue by removing the contents defined in my fake header
<nik90_> t1mp: so it shows the empty fake header slide and then once the page is loaded, your page header animates in the from the side
<nik90_> t1mp: so I think that is acceptable for now
<renatu> nik90_, maybe you should not use pagestack then. If you are not using the header
<renatu> this will make your life easy
<nik90_> t1mp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8208750/
<renatu> the header is the only reason to use pagestack
<nik90_> renatu: what do you mean?
<nik90_> If I remove pageStack how do I show the alarms page?
<t1mp> nik90_: ok
<renatu> you can use stackView
<renatu> viewStack
<renatu> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-controls-stackview.html
<nik90_> renatu: I do use the header. When the bottom edge animation is complete, the real page loader just appears over the top of the fake header. The user doesnt really notice it.
<renatu> humm
<renatu> ok I will take a look later
<t1mp> renatu: the header shows the back button, and actions of the Page
<renatu> I need to run to a meeting right now
<t1mp> renatu: that won't work with viewStack (from QtQuick.Controls I guess?)
<nik90_> renatu: ok, no worries
<renatu> yeah if you are using headers you can not use the ViewStack
<renatu> you should use the PageStack
<nik90_> t1mp: btw was the header content animation requested by design?
<t1mp> nik90_: yes
<t1mp> nik90_: I implemented it a few weeks ago when I was in London with the designers
<nik90_> ok
<t1mp> nik90_: but it took until last week to get all the tests updated to pass with the animations
<t1mp> nik90_: more types of animations and more control over the animations are planned, but only after a while since there are more important things to finish first
<nik90_> t1mp: ok I think my workaround results in something better than what we have now. So I think for now I am just going to accept what I have implemented.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<popey> yo
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey is there a global variable for the current time in the calender app?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I need to grab the hour to do an if statement
<Akiva-Thinkpad> better question; is there a way in the sdk to view all the currently defined globals
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, if in qtcreator you can press Ctrl+Space and that usually shows you which vars are in scope
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, although there are issues when your a cmake project and a few random places it doesn't quite work perfectly
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, yah ; usually globals have some underscors in fron tof it?
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, depends who has been writing the app :) and which style they have used
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hummdinger
 * Akiva-Thinkpad starts scrolling through the list
<ahayzen> haha
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, it then depends where they've been put, eg in music app we have alot of things under mainView.abc or player.abc or tabs.abc
<ahayzen> i see calendar has tabs.currentDay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmm
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, but if u just want the current time can u not get that straight from Date ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wwhat is the syntax for defining a global in qml?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay I'll check
<Akiva-Thinkpad> for some reason I thought they stored it in a global
<ahayzen> there is a DateExt ?
 * ahayzen is just scanning over the calendar code
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Yah I just need a conditional, "if (index == Date.getHour){do magic}
<ahayzen> \o/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> looks like I will have to write it in dateExt...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmm. there is Date.now, but that is a raw number
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> new Date().getHours()
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thats how you do it. not sure if I need new
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, popey I notice a lot of the imports in these projects are ubuntu.components 0.1; should I report this as a bug to make sure they are current?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> would updating the .components maybe have any speed improvements ? (I am not sure how the library devs are making tweaks like this)
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, probably...i just bumped music-app to be all 1.1 but it depends if the app really needs the later stuff as well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, it would take longer to import I gather.
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, i'm not sure if there is any requirement to move onto later versions, eg the old being removed?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, is there a library freeze on it at the moment?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or are they working on new versions
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, idk probably best to ask one of the SDK guys
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://askubuntu.com/questions/518912/should-we-be-upgrading-away-from-ubuntu-components-0-1
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Guess its time to play the waiting game
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, hehe :) and now we wait...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brb
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: the SDK API has been frozen for RTM. So what we have for 1.1 is final
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, oh great
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: It is supposed to maintain backwards compatibility with 0.1.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, any performance tweaks?
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: If it is a core app, it is highly recommended to upgrade to 1.1 since core apps are supposed to be pioneers of using the latest SDK.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: I believe there were performance tweaks to ubuntu shape.
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: not sure if that benefited 0.1 as well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, if you want to answer the question then, i'll accept it as the answer
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: sure, give me a min
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Ubuntu.Components.Popups" version 1.1 not installed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> for those; what do we do?
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: for those import 1.0
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: same applies for ListItems as well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-02
<rpadovani> nik90_, o/
<nik90_> rpadovani: hi
<rpadovani> nik90_, sorry to bother you at this hour, but do you have a click package of the branch I should review? I have no chroot installed here
<rpadovani> nik90_, btw, I red all the code, looks good to me, without errors :-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: no worries, I was just hacking on something
<nik90_> rpadovani: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rkcu0xoi4o4kedj/com.ubuntu.clock_3.1._all.click?dl=0
<rpadovani> nik90_, thanks dude!
<nik90_> rpadovani: no thank you for the review
<rpadovani> nik90_, do you know that deactivated alarms are shown in the indicator datetime?
<rpadovani> also, they have calendar icon
<nik90_> rpadovani: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1362341
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362341 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "OneTime alarms are not automatically dismissed or delete after they are triggered" [Undecided,New]
<nik90_> rpadovani: I have mentioned the test suite in the MP description
<rpadovani> nik90_, no no, not only onetime alarm
<rpadovani> nik90_, all alarms
<nik90_> rpadovani: yup
<nik90_> rpadovani: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1361702
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361702 in Indicator Date and Time "Disabled alarms show up as calendar events" [Medium,Triaged]
<rpadovani> nik90_, ah, ok, this one
<rpadovani> ...meanwhile my click target is ready...
<nik90_> ;)
<rpadovani> nik90_, I bet you know already :D When you edit an alarm, the list isn't autosorted
<rpadovani> so i have alarms in wrong order
<nik90_> rpadovani: yes that is intended since otherwise the whole listview will be updated for every little action by the user
<nik90_> rpadovani: I think at the moment, the listview is refreshed only when you create new alarms or delete old ones
<rpadovani> nik90_, yap, but it's a bit confusing imo
<nik90_> I will see what can be done
<rpadovani> nik90_, oh, another thing, not related to your MR: when an alarm rings, in the notification there are also seconds
<nik90_> rpadovani: ooh that's a nice papercut bug. Mind reporting a bug against indicator-datetime for this
<nik90_> rpadovani: I can follow up on that later
<rpadovani> nik90_, approved
<nik90_> thnx
<rpadovani> nik90_, does clock use eds as backend?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ubuntu components is 1.1
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what about things like ubuntu.contacts, or ubuntu.test?
<mihir> balloons: ping !!
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> err 11.30pm whatever that is
<Akiva-Thinkpad> late evening
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: hi
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, heya
<Akiva-Thinkpad> where has dpm been? has he moved to a new team or something?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or is he on vacation?
<dholbach> Akiva-Thinkpad, the latter :)
<dholbach> he should be back next week
<dholbach> assuming he's not going to stay wherever he is right now :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> blah finally all dem libs are upgraded :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> jeepers; is it just the commit message specifcation that the pan flickable is being failed on?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bah I don't get it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> alright think its beddy time
<Akiva-Thinkpad> night all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmm interesting thought; you think its possible to embed bug reporting from lp into the sdk?
<davidcalle> Morning all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> davidcalle, morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Great Fire of London Day! :-D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> JamesTait, classic
<brendand> it's been 360 years so we can laugh now
<brendand> wasn't so funny at the time
<justCarakas> heey Akiva-Thinkpad, long time no see
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, indeed; at work?
<justCarakas> yup
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
 * Akiva-Thinkpad needs to go to bread
<JamesTait> brendand, indeed.  And yet, somehow, the same kinds of mistakes are still happening to this day.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> JamesTait, my neighbour almost burnt down my apartment with his BBQ, and to top it all off, he was trying to get me kicked out.
 * Akiva-Thinkpad hated that fellow
<Akiva-Thinkpad> errr hate is a strong word, but he truly was a slime ball
<Akiva-Thinkpad> later all
<nik90_> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90_: hei ho
<nik90_> zsombi: hi, I am havign some mouse input issues with InverseMouseArea
<zsombi> nik90_: ouh? what?
<nik90_> zsombi: so I have a UbuntuShape in a Page. I added the InverseMouseArea{} to the UbuntuShape{} and anchor filled it. The UbuntuShape is supposed to hide when clickingn any where outside it.
<nik90_> zsombi: When I click outside, it hides it as expected. However the outside area does not accept any mouse inputs like click, drag etc.
<nik90_> I tried adding propogateComposeEvents: true, preventStealing: false
<nik90_> nothing works
<zsombi> nik90_: well, topmostItem: true makes it working ;)
<zsombi> nik90_: the thing is that you may have non-siblings where the IMA is not having any effect
<zsombi> nik90_: so you then need to set this property
<nik90_> zsombi: hmm ok. let me try
<zsombi> nik90_: it's not the best thing, I know, but the MouseArea isn't the best implementation either...
<nik90_> zsombi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8214144/
<nik90_> zsombi: I added the inversemousearea into the tip object
<zsombi> nik90_: bt, one thing must be sure: propagateComposedEvents only block composed event propagation, which is clicked() pressandHold()
<nik90_> zsombi: basically my intention is to always show the bottom edge hint and hide it when clicking, dragging outside in the main page
<zsombi> nik90_: then preventStealing only reffers to mouse grabbing, but that doesn't help on IMAs case
<nik90_> ok
<nik90_> topmostItem doesn't seem to help
<zsombi> nik90_: dude... you have the MouseArea which steals all
<nik90_> zsombi: the mouseArea is for the ubuntushape area, while the inversemousearea is for everything outside it.
<nik90_> zsombi: or have I completely messed it up :P
<zsombi> nik90_: well, the MA seams not to be anchored to UbuntuShape at all
<zsombi> nik90_: if you want something to handle a particular component, you better put it inside that component...
<zsombi> nik90_: are you using StateSaver?
<nik90_> zsombi: no
<zsombi> nik90_: why not???! :D
<zsombi> nik90_: shame on ya!
<nik90_> zsombi: Atm StateSaver doesn't save values unless app is abnormally crashed by the system?
<zsombi> nik90_: not abnormally, lifecycle manager may also close it
<zsombi> nik90_: and that's the time you want to save the state
<nik90_> zsombi: exactly..so if the user closes the app by himself, state saver doesnt save the values on exit
<nik90_> zsombi: and that's what I need and hence use u1db atm.
<zsombi> nik90_: so next time the app is started it looks like it woudl continue from where you left it
<zsombi> nik90_: u1db??? that's to heavy for that, better use settings
<nik90_> zsombi: which for a clock app isn't really necessary since when clock is reopened, it shows the system time and the saved world cities
<nik90_> zsombi: yeah I did this before qt settings was in the image
<nik90_> still need to transition to it
<zsombi> nik90_: but the permanent state saving is on the roads https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1359454
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359454 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "StateSaver should be enabled by default on relevant properties for all widgets" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90_> zsombi: I know I have been tracking it for months
<nik90_> :)
<zsombi> nik90_: well, you know what happened on last sprint, right? ;P
<nik90_> hehe yes
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i feel stupid but for the life of mine i can't figure out what package name i should pass to pkcon remove to convince it to remove gallery-app
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i tried any possible permutation of name and version
<ybon> nerochiaro: isn't the full package id, like com.ubuntu.developer.xxx ?
<nerochiaro> ybon: what's xxx. i tried half a dozen of possible xxxs and none worked :)
<ybon> let me plug my phone, and search in my bash history :)
<popey> click list
<popey> then use that
<popey> sudo click unregister com.ubuntu.gallery 1.0
<popey> nerochiaro: ^
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: I never learned the syntax myself
<nerochiaro> popey: i'll try that next time. i ended up uninstalling it with the GUI
<popey> that also works
<nik90_> popey: can you run the clock app in a language that is fully translated and check it they appear in that language. For some reason in my testing that didn't work. I even restarted the phone to be sure.
<popey> sure nik90_
<popey> most recent translations may not have landed in the store yet though, as no clicks have been pushed since last week
 * popey switches to .it and reboots
 * nik90_ grabs lunch...brb in 30 mins
<popey> nik90_: yeah, mostly in english even in italian which is supposed to be 100% translated
<nik90_> popey: I think it is not translated at all. the date and time shown in italian is due to me using Qt.locale()
<nik90_> popey: hmm looks like the bug 1363314 is more deeper than we thought :/ .. I have a ton of MPs coming in today and tomorrow.
<ubot5> bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<popey> nik90_: currently under discussion in -ci-eng
<nik90_> yup following it
<rpadovani> nik90_, mhh, when you create a new alarm some alarms that were deactivated are activated again
<nik90_> rpadovani: which version?
<rpadovani> nik90_, I have the app you sent to me yesterday night, ubuntu r213
<nik90_> rpadovani: its just the listview refreshing..old alarms don't get reactivated
<rpadovani> nik90_, it's odd
<nik90_> rpadovani: so if you have a saved alarm called "Test Alarm" enabled and then create a new alarm, it refreshes the listview which cause the original "Test Alarm" to be reinitialized
<nik90_> rpadovani: I know. It is a SDK issue we are tracking but not for rtm If I recall
<rpadovani> nik90_, bug 1364374
<ubot5> bug 1364374 in Indicator Date and Time "In the alarms notification bubble there are also seconds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364374
<nik90_> rpadovani: thnx
<rpadovani> nik90_, there is something clock needs? I have a free afternoon, so I want to write some code, or check patch, or.. well, anything you think is useful :-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: you want to write code or review code?
<rpadovani> nik90_, both, I do what you need more :-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: you can help with fixing bug 1362093. I initially assigned it to myself but feel free to take it. Or you could review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/conditionally-load-alarmmodel/+merge/232412
<ubot5> bug 1362093 in Ubuntu Clock App ""Today" and "No time difference" a weird thing to communicate" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362093
<nik90_> rpadovani: your choice :)
<rpadovani> I start with the review then, thanks
<nik90_> :D
<mzanetti> ogra_: haha :) I like that you're a big fan of dekko. but as long as it breaks threads its annoying for the reader of the mails :D
<ogra_> oh, it does ?
<ogra_> mzanetti, thats just because that ML is configured broken or because soeone decided to put me on CC instead of answering on the list
<mzanetti> ogra_: because dekko seems to have a bug
<ogra_> no
<mzanetti> :D
<ogra_> MLs that dont allow reply-to-list are broken MLs :P
<ogra_> but yeah, dekko should perhaps work around broken MLs :)
<mzanetti> ogra_: well... then all the other mail clients in the world are broken :D
<ogra_> mzanetti, i cant reply-to-list on the phablet ML with evolution either ... simply because the list hearder is broken
<mzanetti> ogra_: fact is, the list is nicely sorted by thread except for mails that say "Sent by dekko"
<ogra_> might be my way of using reply-to-all in dekko ... and perhaps not even dekkos fault
<mzanetti> ogra_: yeah... I think dekko's fault.
<mzanetti> ogra_: there was the mail by DanChapman to the ubuntu-phone list where he wrote "Hopefully this ends up in the correct thread"
<mzanetti> ogra_: well, it didn't
<ogra_> i'll try to hold back replying to all on broken MLs then
<mzanetti> :)
<ogra_> (luckily the majority of ubuntu lists are properly set up=
<ogra_> )
<rpadovani> nik90_, code looks good to me. Why there are jenkins failures in like every clock branch?
<nik90_> rpadovani: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1363314
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<rpadovani> ah, that bug
<nik90_> yup that bug ;D
<rpadovani> nik90_, ok, i try to fix the other bug you linked before :-)
<nik90_> once the bug is fixed, the flood gates will open and we will merge everything
<nik90_> rpadovani: btw you have been working on some parts of the c++ in the reminders app?
<nik90_> rpadovani: bug 1362093 will require very small tweaks in the c++ code (Timezone C++ Plugin)
<ubot5> bug 1362093 in Ubuntu Clock App ""Today" and "No time difference" a weird thing to communicate" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362093
<rpadovani> nik90_, almost nothing, but if is only for fix a bug I think I can manage it :-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: you will be fine ;)
<nik90_> elopio_: ping (manual test suite)
<rpadovani> nik90_, looking to design spec, little clocks are on the right, and there aren't country name anymore. Have I to modify this thing also?
<nik90_> rpadovani: no no that's the wireframe..the visual spec says it should be how it is currently
<rpadovani> ack, thanks
<nik90_> rpadovani: all you need to do is remove the "today, tomorrow" stuff and only show the time difference. If time difference is same, show "same time"
<nik90_> rpadovani: also anchor it to the vertical center
<rpadovani> of course
<rpadovani> nik90_, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/1362093/+merge/233069
<rpadovani> do you need something else?
<nik90_> cool
<nik90_> wow you even updated the pot file
 * nik90_ should learn from this
<rpadovani> nik90_, it's very fast, you only have to remember to do it ;-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: there are few other bugs but they first need some design confirmation. So those can wait. This leaves only code reviews I am afraid
<nik90_> rpadovani: oh can you update the debian changelog in your branch pls
<jdstrand> dholbach: hi!
<nik90_> rpadovani: nano debian/changelog
<nik90_> rpadovani: don't do "dch" since that would create a new version
<rpadovani> nik90_, ok, I update it :-) then I review code that is wating
<jdstrand> dholbach: I thought i filed a bug on this. I get a traceback on up to date click-reviewers-tools if I run ./run-tests
<nik90_> rpadovani: oke, I will review your mp meanwhile
<dholbach> jdstrand, really? let me check
<jdstrand> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8215899/
<jdstrand> dholbach: this happened before the recent commit
<jdstrand> (eg, I noticed it sometime last week)
<jdstrand> I couldn've sworn I filed a bug...
<dholbach> jdstrand, it works for me
<dholbach> and the build passed as well, where ./run-tests is executed
<rpadovani> nik90_, pushed the changelog
<dholbach> that's very weird
<nik90_> rpadovani: thnx mate
<jdstrand> dholbach: I'm on utopic. what are you running?
<dholbach> jdstrand, the same
<jdstrand> dholbach: did you forget to add a file or something? (bzr status)
<dholbach> can you print main_class in modules.py line 77?
<dholbach> jdstrand, nope, it's added and the installed package (from the ppa) works for me too
<dholbach> sorry, line 55
<jdstrand> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8215925/
<rpadovani> nik90_, about https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/alarm-status-effects/+merge/233068, isn't better to have a case also for an alarm that ring in <  1h?
<jdstrand> dholbach: oh, I have this:
<jdstrand> clickreviews/cr_tests_real.py
<jdstrand> err
<jdstrand> unknown:
<jdstrand>   clickreviews/cr_tests_real.py
<dholbach> oh
<jdstrand> which is an old test that I was playing with
<nik90_> rpadovani: sure, I can add it. not that difficult
<dholbach> jdstrand, ok, can you put the file online somewhere, so I can take a look and make the tests safer?
<dholbach> and yeah, a bug report would be good, so I don't forget :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: bug #1364449
<ubot5> bug 1364449 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "traceback in tests with improper cr_... file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364449
<dholbach> thanks a bunch, jdstrand
<jdstrand> dholbach: thanks for looking at it :)
<dholbach> no worries
<elopio_> nik90_: pong
<nik90_> rpadovani: made the necessary changes you requested
<nik90_> elopio_: hi
<nik90_> elopio_: I thought today would be a good time to tell me how to write up manual tests for the clock app that you mentioned before
<nik90_> elopio_: if you are free that is
<rpadovani> nik90_, looks good, approve, thanks
<elopio_> nik90_: I will make up the time. My proposal is to do something like what tedg is doing, putting the manual tests in the branch instead of the wiki, but following the format proposed by zyga so it's runnable with checkbox.
<elopio_> how does it sound to you?
<nik90_> elopio_: do you have the links to what tedgs and zyga did?
<nik90_> elopio_: sry I might have lost them
<elopio_> nik90_: these are ted's manual tests in ual http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/ubuntu-app-launch/trunk.14.10/view/head:/tests/manual
<nik90_> elopio_: what format is that? the <dl> tags etc..
<elopio_> nik90_: they are following the formate used on the QA tracker.
<nik90_> ah
<nik90_> elopio_: what format does zyga use?
<elopio_> nik90_: I'm trying to find it. Checkbox accepts multiple formats.
<nik90_> ok
<elopio_> nik90_: I can't find any docs. I've pinged zyga.
<nik90_> elopio_: ok
<mihir> balloons: ping
<balloons> mihir, pong
<balloons> mihir, if it's about jenkins failures, we know and are working on it :-)
<balloons> it's not just you
<mihir> balloons: thanks :D
<mihir> balloons: was wondering is it calendar fails or Jenkins issues
<nik90_> mihir: sry I am swamped and cant merge your branch. Can you do it yourself and then work on the AP test?
<nik90_> mihir: I am atm tracking 7 MPs for the clock app which is a lot
<mihir> nik90_: no issues, I have started working on AP..but got little busy with my Office work
<nik90_> mihir: no worries, I thought you were waiting for my review
<mihir> little* a lot :(
<mihir> nik90_: nope, i have already started fixing AP.
<nik90_> cool
<mihir> nik90_: there was strom in last weekend , so didn't had proper internet connection.
<nik90_> ah ok
<nik90_> mihir: perfect time to do local work without any irc connections :P
<mihir> nik90_: heheheh true :)
<mihir> nik90_: but as I am learning AP need atleast Google Help hehehe
<nik90_> mihir: lol...they should start publishing AP pdf guides
<mihir> nik90_: hahah , true that would be life savior :D
<seb128> t1mp, Saviq, bug #1240875 is somewhat an unity/uitk issue, the reboot is a workaround, what design would really like is dynamic change of languages without having to reboot
<ubot5> bug 1240875 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Need to reboot the phone to have it pick up a new language setting" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240875
<mihir> nik90_: also  i have observed on device, while scrolling dash , it refresh icons all the time
<mihir> is it expected behavior ?
<nik90_> yup known..
<nik90_> well known bug
<nik90_> not expected behavior
<elopio_> ping renatu: I'm trying to add some objectNames to the contact qml files on address book
<elopio_> but when I run the local binary, my changes are not used. How can I use my local qml contact files?
<renatu> elopio_, basically it uses the installed version by default
<mihir> nik90_: okay
<renatu> elopio_, you need to uninstall it and export QML2_IMPORT_PATH=<build-dir>/src/imports
<elopio_> renatu: I'll try.
<Saviq> seb128, but that's crazy, really... no one's ever gonna change their phone language...
<Saviq> totally not worth spending any time
<seb128> Saviq, right, in theory that's better, in practice I agree it's not worth the efforts
<seb128> Saviq, mpt's reasoning was around the line of "we can shutdown apps any time anyway, so why not do it when changing locale so they restart picking the new one"
<seb128> Saviq, and the shell/indicator is an upstart restart away for reload
<Saviq> seb128, sure, we can just restart the session, no need to reboot
<Saviq> seb128, but again, uuuuseleeess ;)
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<seb128> it's just a very-slightly-better-but-not-worth-the-effort
<nik90_> t1mp: do you know if it is possible to have multiple font weights in one string without using multiple label{} ?
<t1mp> nik90_: I think not, except if you use html-markup with <b> in the text
<t1mp> see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-text.html
<nik90_> t1mp: yeah I did use it, but my designer want font weight light and normal together.
<nik90_> t1mp: by default the sdk uses light which is good, but I canot find a html tag for normal.
<nik90_> just bold and italic
<t1mp> I guess there is no tag for normal
<nik90_> no worries I will figure something out
<t1mp> nik90_: perhaps with <div> and css properties http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/richtext-html-subset.html#css-properties
<t1mp> I didn't try if that works, but it might
<nik90_> ooh yes that might work
<nik90_> renatu: ha I got you a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1357945
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357945 in Quick Memo "[bottom edge] Current bottom edge hint timeout makes it difficult to read the bottom edge action" [Low,Triaged]
<dholbach> jdstrand, would something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8216557/ be acceptable in your mind?
<dholbach> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8216560/ being the accompanying diff
<jdstrand> dholbach: yes, thanks!
<dholbach> jdstrand, thanks a bunch
<dholbach> jdstrand, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1364449/+merge/233088
<dholbach> see you tomorrow - have a great rest of your day!
<mhall119> kenvandine: what's a good resource for me to learn how to export content from my apps, both initiated by my app and also initiated by other apps?
<ahayzen> popey, looks like we have some progress on bug 1363314 :) anything i can do to help or we just waiting now?
<ubot5> bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363314
<popey> ahayzen: I don't think so other than make sure your tests pass locall before pushing to launchpad, so we don't have to turn around fixes
<ahayzen> popey, heh yeah
<elopio_> nik90_: this is the format: http://plainbox.readthedocs.org/en/latest/author/jobs.html
<nik90_> elopio_: erm lot of documentation :P
<elopio_> nik90_: not really because we don't need everything.
<elopio_> just id, description, steps and verification.
<nik90_> elopio_: the manual test is basically for reviewers to read the test cases and then test them before pushing to trunk or store, right?
<nik90_> elopio_: or are they viewed in a special editor or something?
<elopio_> nik90_: yes to both questions. You will most likely run them when pushing a new stable version, no on every MP, because they are slow. So when updating to the store sounds good.
<nik90_> elopio_: lol I wanted to ask for examples, but at the top of the page, it says "This file contains NO examples, this is on purpose since the jobs directory contains several hundred examples showcasing all the features described here."
<elopio_> and you could just read the text file to follow the steps
<elopio_> but what I would like with this is to be able to record the run in an output file. So checkbox has a UI that will help you there.
<elopio_> nik90_: I wonder where's that job directory :)
<nik90_> elopio_: I need to an example in the format to get an idea..this is too abstract to fill in.. I could do id: test-alarm etc etc...but I could be way wrong about this
<elopio_> nik90_: I'm also looking for the examples. It seems it's too late for zyga.
<nik90_> hmm zyga usually is online in this channel
<nik90_> elopio_: I am assumig other apps like dialer, address book must also have these kind of manual tests?
<nik90_> specified in the format used by checkbox?
<elopio_> nik90_: that's the catch :D
<nik90_> Am I the first? Again?
<elopio_> we are going to have a discussion about manual test formats on the next sprint
<elopio_> so you would be the first, again
<nik90_> hehe
<DanChapman> mzanetti, ogra_ it is indeed a bug in dekko that it broke the ML thread. I stupidly forgot to remove angle brackets when formatting the the References header which caused the In-Reply-To and References to be blank. It's fixed in trunk now so all should be good on next update :-)
<elopio> I think that the only tool we currently have to record executions is checkbox, but we need to give it a try before being able to discuss about it.
<elopio> nik90_: but you can always say no :) If you find it easier you can just document your tests on the wiki in any format you like
<mzanetti> DanChapman: cool :)
<nik90_> elopio: no no its cool :D
<nik90_> elopio: I will start once I have some examples to look at. I will try to ask zyga tomorrow morning.
<ogra_> DanChapman, yay
<elopio> nik90_: I'll see what I can find. But zyga will be happy to help us, so it would be better to have him involved before we start.
<elopio> yes, that :)
<nik90_> yup
<ahayzen> popey, if all has gone to plan with the google drive folder ... u should have an email :)
<elopio> nik90_: I will help you writting tests and reviewing the once you write.
<nik90_> elopio: thnx
<nik90_> ahayzen: poor popey....too many places to get his clicks from to test :P
<popey> heh
<ahayzen> nik90_, hehe
<popey> will test
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<nik90_> mhall119: headsup, I noticed that some of the properties shown in http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtpositioning-positionsource.html are not available in http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtLocation.PositionSource/
<nik90_> mhall119: for instance compare the sourceError property in both of them
<dumbask> how do i load nodejs , i did sudo apt-get install nodejs nodejs-dev npm, now its installed it gives -version, how do i get it to run globally?
<popey> ahayzen: does music ap tests do the "right" thing these days?
<popey> i.e. will it delete all my carefully curated music collection?
<ahayzen> popey, errr it should restore it...but i think it does the 'wrong' thing still
 * popey glares at balloons 
 * ahayzen hasn't had any issues on his device
<ahayzen> popey, but i'll check hang on i can't remember the state of it
<nik90_> lol
 * nik90_ imagines an angry popey frantically searching for his music collection :P
<ahayzen> popey, oh no we may do it properly now? balloons ?
<balloons> popey, we had to rollback the mocking
<balloons> it should still be there, and I thought we mocked on the desktop and backuped on the phone, but I would have to check
<popey> nik90_: my 8-track player is easy to find
<popey> be nice to fix that for music 2.0
<ahayzen> balloons, don't we just overwrite the db but ~/Music is not touched?
<ahayzen> balloons, ie ~/Music becomes ~/autopilot/fakeenv/Music ?
<nik90_> popey: yes my entire collection lives online in the form of spotify
<popey> ditto
<popey> I stopped using the spotify client when it was crashy so used their website.. which now is crashy
<ahayzen> my entire collection of flacs is a little more annoying to transfer...
<popey> so switched back to the client, and they've updated it
<popey> it now does notifications on track change and media keys work
<nik90_> their client is awesome now
<popey> I was so delighted to find that
<balloons> sorry, pc decided to blow up
<balloons> let me try and find the bug in question
<balloons> the issue is it's nigh impossible to mock on the device and still behave under apparmor policy
<balloons> despite the adjustments and time spent with jamie trying
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/Downloads$ phablet-test-run -v com.ubuntu.music
<popey> sh: 1: /usr/bin/python: not found
<popey> le sigh
<popey> oops, typo
<ahayzen> popey, music_app ?
<popey> indeed
<ahayzen> ...i don't usually have the com.ubuntu. either...
<popey> lots off failing tests
<ahayzen> popey, how are they failing?
<popey> Ran 17 tests in 31.210s
<popey> FAILED (failures=17)
<popey> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 1111: ordinal not in range(128)
<ahayzen> damn!
<ahayzen> obviously that is not the same then lol http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-for-unicode-errors/revision/606
<balloons> popey, btw I opened a bug today for that issue of /usr/bin/python not found
<nik90_> balloons: is it you who has been rerunning jenkins in the MPs? I get random jenkins runs despite no new commit.
<popey> ok ☻
<popey> yeah, we both have been
<ahayzen> popey, ok i'll fix that decode error after dinner, will u be ok to test another click if i send it to u?
<popey> sure thing ahayzen
<nik90_> cool
<ahayzen> thanks popey
<popey> np
<balloons> nik90_, yea
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<nik90_> balloons: cool
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: morning :) (its 20:00 here but np :P)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so this jenkins bot issue
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: move to europe asap :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Proud canadian
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<nik90_> :)
<balloons> morning Akiva-Thinkpad :-)
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: you know you will be canadian even when you move to europe
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: we can't take that away from you
<Akiva-Thinkpad> jenkins issue; could this be why my merge proposal failed. I tried looking at that debug, but I can't wrap my head around why editting newEvent.qml would cause the day view page to stop working
<balloons> Akiva-Thinkpad, yes any jenkins results you see are wrong :-) Sorry for the trouble!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, heh, well I also like the government here. Timezones a bit funky
<balloons> if things work for you then it's likely fine
<Akiva-Thinkpad> balloons, okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> there needs to be a jenkins bot for the jenkins bot
<nik90_> ooh I like that idea
<nik90_> sigh simpler times when I could just merge stuff manually to trunk :P No jenkins bot telling me what to do
<nik90_> and then balloons happened :D
<balloons> I do like not having to merge anything manually
<mhall119> Jenkins is the true tyrant in Ubuntu development :)
<balloons> popey, here's your metabug btw.. I'll add music to it, hehe
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/sudoku-app/+bug/1316746
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316746 in Ubuntu Weather App "Autopilot tests should properly setup environment" [Medium,Confirmed]
<popey> ☻
<nik90_> mhall119: +1000000
<balloons> popey, ohh looking at the tests, the mocking is in there :-)
 * balloons wonders now if it actually works on the device
<balloons> I assume not
<turambar> Hi all; quick question.  I'm looking to start playing with some app-development for UT.  I've heard that 14.10 is the framework to try to build to for most things.  Do most people run this in a VM or natively?  I tried running a 14.10 install in VirtualBox but I hit some really irritating slowdowns when running the phone emulator inside my VM.  Any
<turambar>  suggestions?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, or any clock developers; do any of you know if the clock alarm volume slider plays a sound as you adjust it?
<popey> turambar: i upgraded to 14.10 and develop natively on my laptop
<Akiva-Thinkpad> otherwise I am going to report this as a bug, given that most sliders give you an indication as to how loud they want to play it.
<popey> turambar: then build in an armhf choot if it needs it
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: no, i dont think there's any sound as you adjust
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> should I be reporting bugs that happen probably only on the desktop, with qmlscene?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I just clicked the sound button on creating a new alarm, and the program hanged
<popey> if it's a bug, it should be filed.
<popey> and that quacks like a bug
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well do
<balloons> well blimey popey music app works just as it should my friend.. ~/Music stays happily intact and unmolested
<Akiva-Thinkpad> unmolested...
<balloons> that's an english word right?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how can you unmolest something?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no no, I don't won't to get into it. Carry on
 * Akiva-Thinkpad carries on
 * balloons exits gracefully
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh shoot just realized I have the reboot series of the clock
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no wonder why it is so different. looks much nicer though
<balloons> nice eh? it is missing the stopwatch for the moment
<nik90_> turambar: 2 ways you can develop app for UT.
<ahayzen> balloons, \o/ ... i think we just overwrite the mediascanner database at the moment?
<nik90_> turambar: if you use Ubuntu 14.04, then use the phone emulator since it will have the latest framework while you code on the trusty. Obviously this means you cannot test on the desktop. I have been doing this for quite a while and it is really snappy to test stuff on the emulator directly.
<nik90_> turambar: other option is to run a VM but in this case you cannot use an emulator since it is virtualisation inception and will make your system crawl. However you can test your app on the desktop itself rather than depend on the emulator.
<nik90_> turambar: I suggest you give the first option a try since the emulator is quite nice :)
<balloons> ahayzen, no it's fully mocked. I thought we had to abandon it.
<balloons> ahayzen, we do patch the mediascanner db, but it's not the actual mediascanner db
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: just finished triaging all the bugs you reported
<ahayzen> balloons, we half backed out...we wanted to mock mediascanner2 as well but yeah :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, going through all the apps today
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> considering I downloaded them all yesterday to do all those merges
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Damn you jenkins!
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: yeah I saw your billion upgrade component versions MPs
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh :)
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: look what you did to http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> >:]
<Akiva-Thinkpad> geez misfire between update and upgrade.
<nik90_> bzoltan1: thxn a ton for "-check if app is already installed on the device before overwriting it" as part of the latest qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu.
<nik90_> bzoltan1: I always wondered where my clock app goes after testing with qtcreator
<mhall119> t1mp: ping
<turambar> popey: nik90_: thanks for the suggestions guys, I'll try them out later this afternoon.  Both sound reasonable and I've got high hopes!
<mhall119> does anybody know how to dynamicall set the filter.pattern on a SortFilterModel?
<mhall119> nik90_: ^^ maybe?
<nik90_> mhall119: dynamically? when a specific condition is met?
<nik90_> mhall119: I see no reason why assigning a value to the filter.pattern when a specific condition is met won't work
<nik90_> mhall119: for the clock app I do filter.pattern: RegExp(searchField.text, "gi") which automatically sets the pattern whenever search field text changes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bloody annoying; plug in laptop, causes it to shut off and reboot.
<mhall119> nik90_: I want to use it to let users search my listmodel from a textfield
<nik90_> mhall119:  filter.pattern: RegExp(textfield.text, "gi") shoudl work for you then
<mhall119> trying now
<nik90_> mhall119: that's how I did the search world city feature
<mhall119> it was the RegExp wrapper I was missing, thanks
<nik90_> mhall119: yw
<ahayzen> popey, do you have the line number or full output of those errors?
<popey> ahayzen: i can re-run, sure
<ahayzen> popey, just need one of the failures thanks to be perfectly sure where it is exploding :)
<popey> nothing actually starts
<popey> ahayzen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8217876/
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks, yeah it is in the patching it explodes :)
<mhall119> ok, next question nik90_, how do I use it with a U1db Query model? filter.propery: "contents.text" doesn't seem to work
<mhall119> kalikiana: ^^
<nik90_> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/advanced-game/+merge/209920
<nik90_> mhall119: that example has pretty much everything about queries and indexes.
<ahayzen> mhall119, you might want to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1266529 i know the sorting doesn't work with u1db models
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266529 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Allow sorting results in a Query" [Medium,Triaged]
<mhall119> ahayzen: thanks, I think it's stuck on https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/indexRoles/+merge/211771
<ahayzen> mhall119, yep kalikiana told me it was unlikely to make rtm
<ahayzen> mhall119, it was/is blocking music-app's move to u1db
<mhall119> kalikiana: doesn't that effectively mean that our SortFilterModel doesn't work with out U1db.Query list model?
<mhall119> I can understand it not being done for RTM, but surely it should be done by 14.10's release
<mhall119> pmcgowan: do we have a bug tag that means "after RTM but before 14.10 release"?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, no
 * mhall119 just marks himself as affected then
<mhall119> that sucks, would have been a nice feature to add to my app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, ah snakes; so many duplicates; I'm sorry ;_;
<t1mp> mhall119: hi
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: no worries
<mhall119> t1mp: I was going to ask about using SortFilterModel with q U1db.Query model, but I've found that the problem lies in U1db
<mhall119> unless you know of some work-around that would let me filter based on a U1db document's field value
<t1mp> mhall119: I haven't worked on that, best to ask kalikiana
<mhall119> did that, but it's late for hiim
<ahayzen> popey, just wondering...how did u install that click?
<mhall119> we need better U1db docs, a tutorial or guide or something
 * mhall119 makes a note to ask kalikiana for that
<popey> ahayzen: pkcon install-local /tmp/foo.click
<ahayzen> popey, ah maybe the autopilot tests weren't updated?
<popey> i did pull them too
<ahayzen> popey, but the line of text it is failing on doesn'it exist...
<ahayzen> popey, or is at least different to what is should be
<popey> hm, odd
<ahayzen> 'File "/home/phablet/autopilot/music_app/tests/__init__.py", line 227, in _patch_mediascanner_home
<ahayzen> sql = f.read()' ... reads ... sql = f.read().decode("utf-8")
<popey> i can reinstall/reboot etc
<ahayzen> hmmm click-buddy usually does this for me...
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list | grep music
<popey> com.ubuntu.music	1.3.606
<ahayzen> you want to look in ~/autopilot/music_app
<popey> i see stuff
<popey> timestamped 7pm today
<ahayzen> how did u pull them down?
<popey> phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.music
<ahayzen> won't that pull them from trunk?
<popey> I'll delete hmm
<popey> gimme the steps of what you actually _want_ me to do then ☻
<ahayzen> ok i'll ping you thescript...
<popey> cool
<ahayzen> popey, i run this... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8218226/ ... and then do... $ myscript.sh lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-for-unicode-errors music-app
<ahayzen> popey, be careful the script may eat ur machine (or /tmp) if ur not careful aha
<popey> uh
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> popey, mainly just bzr branch... then click-buddy --dir . --provision
<popey> I'll do that
<ahayzen> :)
<popey> alan@deep-thought:/tmp$ phablet-test-run -v music_app
<popey> sh: 1: /usr/bin/python: not found
<popey> gnnnn
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> popey, is there actually anything in that autopilot folder? just to check first
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls autopilot/
<popey> CMakeLists.txt  music_app
<ahayzen> popey, for some reason i usually do... phablet-test-run -v music-app music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_create_playlist_from_songs_tab
<ahayzen> popey, so phablet-test-run -v music-app music_app ?
<balloons> popey, worst case scenario try running from the ssh shell
<ahayzen> ...but then i also hacked mine to always be py3 not py2
<popey> hmm
<popey> i must have had an update which replaced phablet-test-run on my laptop
<popey> i had previously patched it
<popey> wtf
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8218276/
<ahayzen> popey, yep that happens i have to regularly patch it
<ahayzen> popey, you need to install the uitoolkit ap...
 * popey runs it the way he usually does... hang on
<popey> ok, better, launching
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> bah
<popey> fails
<popey> phone locked
 * popey reboots
<elopio> renatu: I think this improves the weird helpers that caused the error last week:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/autopilot-get_contacts/+merge/233104
<elopio> please review it when you have some time.
<ahayzen> hah oh god
<ahayzen> popey, hopefully that is not an issue from us :(
<popey> nope, this isn't working
<popey> 22:16:58.111 ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.132:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<popey> and other interesting messages. then the phone goes off
<balloons> popey, you need to run the click hook if you see that
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8218301/
<popey> i have
<popey> twice
<popey> at least
<nik90_> ahayzen, popey, ahayzen: looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1363314 may be fixed. Thumbnailer is released
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363314 in Ubuntu Clock App "App fails to launch on up-to-date utopic desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> nik90_, \o/
<nik90_> balloons: want to take jenkins for a run?
<ahayzen> popey, lots of apparmor="DENIED" ?
<popey> yes
<popey> [  207.977661] (0)[10117:mediascanner-se]type=1400 audit(1409692733.998:224): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/bin/mediascanner-service-2.0" name="/home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv/tmpccbruqgy/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.db" pid=10117 comm="mediascanner-se" requested_mask="wc" denied_mask="wc" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<ahayzen> hmmm
<balloons> I should stop interjecting as I'm not sure what you are really trying to do
<popey> run ap tests on a branch
<ahayzen> balloons, run autopilot tests for a branch :)
<balloons> ahayzen, which branch?
<ahayzen> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-for-unicode-errors/+merge/232730 on krillin
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh, super simple
<ahayzen> balloons, should be :) popey is just having some teething issues...
<balloons> so I plugged in the phone and I'm running it like so:
<balloons> bzr branch lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-for-unicode-errors
<balloons> adt-run fix-for-unicode-errors --click com.ubuntu.music --- ssh -s adb
<ahayzen> popey, ^^
<ahayzen> balloons, i just need to know if the unicode fix worked... as i originally did open(encoding='utf-8')...but some tool is still py2 on jenkins so that blew up... so then i changed to doing .decode('utf-8')...just need someone to confirm that they work :)
<balloons> I can see it's running fine.
<balloons> ahayzen, I did test this mp, but it always worked for me
<ahayzen> balloons, i did mod it but good to hear they are working
<popey> nik90_: i just ran one of your clock merges and it still fails
<popey> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-ci/
<nik90_> popey: you ran the wrong one..that one has code conflicts
<ahayzen> balloons, i just wanted to be sure if doing open(mode='rb') then read().decode('utf-8') ... would be the same as open(mode='r', encoding='utf-8')
<nik90_> popey: can you run https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-jarring-alarm-header/+merge/232913
<popey> ok
<ahayzen> nik90_, so i guess landing should start working again?
<popey> lets see
<nik90_> ahayzen: that's what we are testing atm
<ahayzen> ...if someone could rerun the tests on ... https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-for-unicode-errors/+merge/232730 :)
<popey> yeah, will do
<popey> nik90_: looks like that failed
<balloons> nik90_, no landings won't resume
<balloons> don't blame the messenger. But we are indeed stuck
<popey> oh, jenkins still busted isnt it
<popey> despite the fix to thumbnailer
<nik90_> balloons: how come?
<balloons> see above ^^
<nik90_> no i mean why is jenkins busted?
<ahayzen> damn :(
<nik90_> jenkins should have got the fix for thumbnailer
<balloons> nik90_, did you see my email thread to the list?
<balloons> ahayzen, tests finished as passed on my device
<ahayzen> balloons, sweet thanks :)
<nik90_> balloons: ah I assumed the weird jenkins output mentioned in the email was due to thumbnailer..damn
<balloons> nik90_, sadly no :-(
<balloons> nik90_, well, let's just say it wasn't the only reason, heh
<popey> sorry guys.
<nik90_> np
<nik90_> I will continue with some new MPs meanwhile
<balloons> yes.. I hope we'll be online in <16 hours.. which is some time to wait yet
<balloons> if not popey and I will talk about some backup plans
<gerlowskija> balloons: ping
<ahayzen> popey, are you able to confirm that the digitiser issue (bug 1337239 which became a duplicate) is now fixed with the new mir7.0 in #218 ?
<ubot5> bug 1359264 in mir (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1337239 Surfaces receive input even while the screen is off" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359264
<gerlowskija> Akiva-Thinkpad: ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, pong
<gerlowskija> Do you know anything about how recurring events work in the calendar-app?  (I know you've proposed a few MP's for the app recently, not sure if they were related to events/recurrence, but I'm not sure who else to try asking around this time of day/night)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, not tremendously, other than I have had spotty experience with them
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, what you working on?
<gerlowskija> Akiva-Thinkpad: sorry, just a sec.  Having battery issues
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha you sound like me; the eternal road warrior :P
<gerlowskija> haha you can only be a warrior if you ever win a battle, so that counts me out ;-p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha touché
<gerlowskija> anyway, so I'm trying to look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1362781
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362781 in Ubuntu Calendar App "After date recurrence end is not functioning." [Critical,Confirmed]
 * Akiva-Thinkpad checks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah that bug
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah I was scared to touch it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> precisely because I am unsure how it works
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I IMAGINE, that the issue stems back to a QT component w
<gerlowskija> haha, fair.
<gerlowskija> yeah, that's what I think I found.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because I abandoned trying to fix one of the bugs, because one of the functions it was based on made NO sense.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-03
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it was using some global that I could not find defined in the project
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, have you been able to reproduce the bug?
<gerlowskija> The only recurrence-related code I found was in NewEvent.qml and EditEvent.qml, which makes me think that handling recurrence was all done in the plugin.
<gerlowskija> yep
<gerlowskija> out of curiosity, what was the bug you gave up on?  Kindof intrigued now.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, exactly. I was wondering if there was perhaps some project files not being listed in the qml project
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh I think it was the bug about ... sheesh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i remember
 * Akiva-Thinkpad keeps looking
<Akiva-Thinkpad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1359306
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359306 in Ubuntu Calendar App "New Event - Selecting start time should update end time to be 1 hour ahead" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Akiva-Thinkpad> looks like someone took it over
<Akiva-Thinkpad> at least that is what I think it was
<gerlowskija> oh, that would be awesome to have done
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, I am curious though what his merge proposal looks like
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if he solved my issue, maybe it can give you a hint
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<gerlowskija> makes sense.  back in 5 btw.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, https://code.launchpad.net/~twstd-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/1359306/+merge/232942 ah yah -
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this diff makes sense
<gerlowskija> wow, surprisingly simple haha
<gerlowskija> and you said when you were looking at that, you were looking at functions in one of the components?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, well I didnt know before about Date() ; that is something I just discovered the other day
<gerlowskija> oh, understood; I'm now JS-wizard either.  What I'm actually wondering I guess is if you know how to recompile a plugin/component.  Since it looks to me like the bug I'm looking at is an issue in the component, I'd like to add some debugging to the C++ code, and run the app with the modified plugin
<gerlowskija> s/now/no/g
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, interesting question...
<gerlowskija> But I have no idea how to rebuild a plugin like that.  I was hoping you might know
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I like a challenge
<Akiva-Thinkpad> doing nothing anyways; lets both take a spin at this
<gerlowskija> ok, I'll dig back in and let you know if I came up with anything.
<gerlowskija> s/came/come/g
<gerlowskija> thanks for the help
<gerlowskija> I've been trying to build the qtorganizer5-eds plugin (bzr branch lp:qtorganizer5-eds)...maybe that's part of my problem, so I figured I'd mention it.
<mhall119> anybody know how to delete a file from QML without resorting to a C++ plugin?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119, isnt that sort of thing supposed to be impossible?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119, I am pretty sure I made an ask ubuntu question about that some time back.
<mhall119> Akiva-Thinkpad: it should be possible to do in the folder that my app uses for data storage
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119, Ah interesting theory
<gerlowskija> mhall119: I know less than nothing about this, but can you delete it with Javascript?  http://www.java2s.com/Tutorial/JavaScript/0600__MS-JScript/FileDelete.htm
<gerlowskija> oops, that was some MS specific thing...looks like you can't do that in JS, which makes sense.
<mhall119> gerlowskija: that looks to be exposing ActiveX APIs over javascript, so that won't work for me
<gerlowskija> yeah, I got a little Google happy and forgot to look closely
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119, http://askubuntu.com/questions/519375/anybody-know-how-to-delete-a-file-from-qml-without-resorting-to-a-c-plugin
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<gerlowskija> Akiva-Thinkpad: trying to build on my utopic desktop gives me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8219377/...looks like the original error message is complaining about not having the most up-to-date version of a package called "libecal" installed.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmm?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad branches latest
<gerlowskija> as far as I can tell I have the most recent libecal for utopic installed (at least according to this link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+package/libecal-1.2-16)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, did you install the -dev?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bah apple wifi not letting me ssl :/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and the mall is closing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brb as I move to the library
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, how goes the battle
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ?
<gerlowskija> you weren't kidding about the road-warrior thing!
<gerlowskija> And not well.  I haven't made much progress.
<gerlowskija> I found references to a libecal-1.2-15 package with a version of 3.8
<gerlowskija> but it doesn't look like it's available on recent-ish versions of ubuntu.
<gerlowskija> (instead we have libecal-1.2-16...note the 16 vs. 15)
<gerlowskija> I convinced myself that since 16 > 15, then maybe the version you and I have installed by default is actually a more recent version, but cmake just can't tell that.
<gerlowskija> tbh I think that's a lie I'm just telling myself.
<gerlowskija> I commented out the check from CMakeLists.txt and it looks like I get a little further, but I still get errors I'm not sure how to correct (I'll post a link, just a sec).
<gerlowskija> ugh, actually my laziness wins...its the same error as in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8219377/
<gerlowskija> just without the warning about the missing libecal package
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hrmmm
<gerlowskija> I'm starting to think that this plugin is dependent on the environment it'd find on a phone image.  But I'm not sure.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, wait, are you just trying to compile calendar?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> -compile +build
<gerlowskija> no...I want to add debugging to one of the C++ plugins that the calendar uses: qtorganizer5-eds
<gerlowskija> or at least that's what I *think* I'm doing.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, include <qDebug>?
<gerlowskija> what is that?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, is this a qt project?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> erp
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is the code you are looking at
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is it c++?
<gerlowskija> yep.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, yah qt has a great library called qDebug
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the syntax to use it is fairly easy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> qDebug() << "snakes"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or
<Akiva-Thinkpad> qDebug("Snakes")
<gerlowskija> oh, cool cool. Sorry, I blanked for a minute.  I'm using qDebug for writing my debugging info
<gerlowskija> but I'm getting these error when I go to recompile (with or without my added debug)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so okay; this plugin; did you download the source for it, and are trying to compile it?
<gerlowskija> yep!
<gerlowskija> (back in 5)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool
<gerlowskija> (back)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, whats the package?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so I can grab the source
<gerlowskija> bzr branch lp:qtorganizer5-eds
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay great
<gerlowskija> In the meantime btw, I started looking at a different bug, which also looks to me like an issue with the qtorganizer component.  I feel like I'm going nuts and am just imagining these things
<gerlowskija> :-)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah and now I have fun
<Akiva-Thinkpad> --   package 'libedataserver-1.2>=3.8' not found
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmmmm no I got errors in building
<Akiva-Thinkpad> worked out fine for me
<gerlowskija> worked out fine?  so you got it to build?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, yah no executable though,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> being that this is an api I gather
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, proof http://imgur.com/XJDXpij
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, sudo apt-get install libedata-cal1.2-dev should work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that was the dependency I needed
<gerlowskija> ok, hmm.
<gerlowskija> so, when I ran this on the command line, I ran cmake in the base dir.  It looks like you ran it in the organizer sub directory (or that's what the SDK did at least).  Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong.  Just a sec.
<gerlowskija> So dumb question, when you imported the repo into the SDK, what file did you open to bring in the project?
<gerlowskija> Akiva-Thinkpad:
<Akiva-Thinkpad> That is the joy of c++ and cmake; make a silly syntax error, and you are giving some benign error
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, after branching, I went to the parent folder of the branch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and did
<Akiva-Thinkpad> qtcreator CMakeLists.txt
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I used the desktop environment to compile
 * Akiva-Thinkpad doesnt really understand this armh platform stuff.
 * gerlowskija doesnt really understand anything apparently
<gerlowskija> Still seeing the issue, but at least I learned about a new command..never seen that invoked from the command line before
<gerlowskija> I'm logging off..might be back in an hour or so.  Thanks for the troubleshooting help!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, just tried it today :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, yah don't worry I know the pain
<bzoltan1> nik90_:  with pleasure :) Sometimes we do good things too ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> wouldn't it be nice to be able to do some stuff like IFTTT ?
<justCarakas> I have that on my android phone, and it automaticly mutes my phone when I arrive at work and sets the ringtone back to 100% when I leave work
<justCarakas> but you can do all sorts of stuff there
<davidcalle> Morning all
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Another Look Unlimited Day! :-D
<dholbach> jdstrand, I wasn't quite sure if you just said "yeah, the approach makes sense" or "feel free to push" - in any case, here's the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1364449/+merge/233088 :)
<t1mp> popey: do you know if I am missing packages for filemanager, or I need to set some env variable? I get this file:///home/tim/dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/src/app/qml/filemanager.qml:20:1: module "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel" is not installed  import org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel 1.0
<popey> t1mp: qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel
<t1mp> apt-get cannot find it E: Unable to locate package qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel
<t1mp> maybe this one, but I have it installed already: qml-module-qt-labs-folderlistmodel is already the newest version.
<t1mp> popey: ^
 * t1mp trying to run filemanager on desktop
<popey> on utopic?
<popey> works here
<popey> i apt-got it from the daily ppa
<nik90_> popey: is there a script you use which would go get a branch, make a click package and install it on the phone?
<nik90_> popey: designer wants to test some of my branches
<popey> nik90_: no, I'd just use click-buddy or spit a click out from qtc
<nik90_> popey: but does click-buddy create a click for armhf arch?
<nik90_> or does one need to use qtc explicitly?
<popey> well, that's what _I_ use.
<popey> or you could yank the click from jenkins?
<popey> oh, hang on, it wont have built for armhf will it ☹
<nik90_> yeah
<popey> ok, so yes, I'd be inclined to use an armhf chroot via qtc
<nik90_> that's complicated. I will probably do what I do with you which is to share a dropbox folder and put the click package there
<popey> nik90_: oh, sorry, I'm not suggesting you get the designer to use qtc
<popey> i thought you were asking about what I do for you
<popey> yes, totally spam them with clicks
<nik90_> yeah I am going to share the folder with the designer which has the clicks
<popey> k
<nik90_> popey: when the designer tries phablet-shell it says "Job is already running: ssh"
<ogra_> nik90_, and ?
<ogra_> you dont like that it tells you that ?
<nik90_> no it doesn't go into the phone then
<ogra_> well, but thats most likely unrelated to that message
<ogra_> nik90_, to debug shell scripts, change the "set -e" at the top to "set -ex" and store the output in a file
<nik90_> it says
<nik90_> ssh-keygen: /home/giorgioventuri/.ssh/known_hosts: No such file or directory
<nik90_> ogra_: ^^
<ogra_> so he has no local ssh key it seems
<nik90_> how does one create that?
<davmor2> nik90_: seahorse would be the easiest on ubuntu
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> nik90_: new key ssh
<nik90_> ok
<davmor2> nik90_: infact File→New... and from the dialogue that pops up click ssh
<nik90_> davmor2: in the dialog do I press "Create and setup"
<nik90_> or "jsut create"
<nik90_> ogra_: so in "seahorse", it shows that he already has a personal ssh key
<ogra_> hmm, try touching /home/giorgioventuri/.ssh/known_hosts then
<nik90_> ogra_: gventuri has that issue
<gventuri> ogra_: id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  ubuntudevice_0184e5d0b03696f2_id_rsa  ubuntudevice_0184e5d0b03696f2_id_rsa.pub
<nik90_> ogra_: that's the contents of his .ssh folder
<ogra_> right, try touching the file above
<nik90_> ogra_: which file?
<ogra_> <ogra_> hmm, try touching /home/giorgioventuri/.ssh/known_hosts then
<nik90_> ogra_: no I don't see the known_hosts?
<nik90_> or may be you are referrign to the ubuntudevice-** file?
<ogra_> type in:
<ogra_> touch /home/giorgioventuri/.ssh/known_hosts
<ogra_> then try phablet-shell again
<nik90_> ha it works
<gventuri> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> file a bug against phablet-tools please that thouch command should be added there
<nik90_> I will do that. thnx
<ogra_> thanks ... feel free to assign to me directly
<jdstrand> dholbach: done
<nik90_> ogra_: bug 1364913
<ubot5> bug 1364913 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-shell spits out error ssh-keygen: /home/username/.ssh/known_hosts: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364913
<ogra_> thanks !
<dholbach> jdstrand, thanks!
<dholbach> seb128, with the thumbnailer revert being landed, would it make sense to retry some of the MP test runs? http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<davmor2> hey guys do we have a doc published anywhere on how to register an app with download manager?  I had a quick google and couldn't see anything
<seb128> dholbach, I guess so
<davmor2> nevermind found it I was looking under released not development versions
<popey> dholbach: no
<popey> dholbach: jenkins needs some TLC from francis
<davmor2> nik90_: can you confirm something for me please. Create an alarm, save it, click on the alarm change the sound, save it again, then let the alarm go off and see if it changed or not from the default?  I basically think it is grabbing the setting from the first save and not editing it after.
<nik90_> davmor2: sure let me try
<nik90_> davmor2: its a bug
<davmor2> Yay!
<nik90_> lol
<davmor2> nik90_: see how I think of you, I knew you were low on work and would love to do some debugging and fix some code ;)
<nik90_> hehe
<nik90_> davmor2: bug report pls
<brendand> davmor2, can you tag the bug with 'testcase exploratory'
<davmor2> nik90_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1364949
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364949 in Ubuntu Clock App "Editing alarm sounds doesn't actually change them" [Undecided,New]
<nik90_> davmor2:thnx
<davmor2> brendand: done
<rickspencer3> o/ all
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I'm planning a to hold a workshop next week with my loco on app development
<rickspencer3> I recall that there was a wiki with some slides all set for it, but I can't find the wiki :(
<dholbach> rickspencer3, here are the materials for our app dev training: https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/#folders/0B2SKL58Ipf7eeEdpYW5SdVlUU3M
<dholbach> rickspencer3, I plan to have them all finished by the end of the week
<rickspencer3> dholbach, here's where I am organizing my workshop, fwiw
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RickSpencer/UbuntuSDKWorkshop
<rickspencer3> dholbach, I'll have a link to me deck there, so you guys can do what you want with it ;)
<dholbach> rickspencer3, they'll consist of 4 parts: 1) intro to ubuntu for devices, 2) get started (install sdk, what the emulator can do, etc.), 3) short intro to what qml looks like, our design building blocks, 4) workshop: write your first app (students to work on their own, ask teachers when issues arise)
<dholbach> rickspencer3, 1) and 4) are already in the docs folder I mentioned
<rickspencer3> dholbach, perfect
<dholbach> rickspencer3, great, I'll take a look at yours as well
<dholbach> rickspencer3, let me know if you have comments :)
<rickspencer3> dholbach, I'll def. start with your slides
<dholbach> rock on!
<nik90_> davmor2: I think it is a indicator-datetime bug since I just outputted the alarm sound at the end of updating an alarm and it shows the correct alarm sound that was chosen
<rickspencer3> dholbach, your rss reader looks perfect
<popey> rpadovani: mzanetti can we bump the reminders meeting to tomorrow? i have a clash?
<rickspencer3> I'll use that and give you feedback on how it goes
<dholbach> rickspencer3, I had quite a bit of help from mhall119 with that one :)
<rpadovani> popey, tomorrow only morning or before 4.30 PM
 * mzanetti won't be here tomorrow at all
<davmor2> nik90_: feel free to reassign I'm sure charles is just as unbusy and desperate for extra work :D
<nik90_> charles: bug 1364949
<ubot5> bug 1364949 in Ubuntu Clock App "Editing alarm sounds doesn't actually change them" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364949
<davmor2> I couldn't even type that and keep a straight face
<nik90_> charles: seems like a regression
<nik90_> davmor2: lol
<popey> rpadovani: mzanetti ok, how about in 30 mins?
<mzanetti> popey: I have my standup in 30. but 45 would work for me
<popey> hm, i have a clash
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> how hard can it be :D
<popey> how about 16:30 UTC?
<mzanetti> ok
<popey> rpadovani: ^
<davmor2> popey, mzanetti: Midnight I bet neither of you are doing anything at midnight?
<nik90_> davmor2: what does the explanatory tag indicate? Does it require a manual test update?
<davmor2> brendand: ^
<nik90_> davmor2: I meant exploratory
<charles> davmor2, nik90_, :-)
<brendand> davmor2, it's for our internal purposes
<rpadovani> popey, mzanetti maybe later today?
<davmor2> nik90_: That is going to be how the issue was found I was just tatting with alarms so it was during exploratory testing.  Testcase how ever would mean you need a manual or automated testcase adding for it I guess :)
<nik90_> charles: so on outputting the alarm sound just after pressing the save button I notice that the alarm sound is the correct one. But what is being played is the default one
<davmor2> charles: so if I create an alarm with a different sound it plays the new sound.  So it is only edited ones that don't change the sound playing :(
<charles> nik90_, davmor2, sorry about my lag time; I'm also in an indicator-transfer discussion. could one of you two please confirm that the new sound's filename is saved in ~/.local/share/evolution/tasks/$foo/tasks.ics ?
<davmor2> charles: sure give me 5
<charles> davmor2, ty
<popey> rpadovani: is 16:30 UTC no good for you?
<rpadovani> popey, today? Yap, I miss the message
<popey> ok, lets do that then
<davmor2> charles: it isn't changing, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8223844/
<charles> davmor2, that's good to know!
<nik90_> charles: same here
<charles> davmor2, the joke answer is that's good to know because it's not an indicator-datetime bug :-)
<charles> davmor2, the more serious answer is that it narrows down where the problem is
<nik90_> :)
<charles> nik90_, davmor2, the next step would be for  nik90_ to confirm that his app's going through the right motions of saving the modified event
<charles> nik90_, davmor2, if that's confirmed, then the problem is either in ubuntu-ui-toolkit or qtorganizer5-eds
<nik90_> charles: before I call alarm.save(), I outputted the alarm sound property.
<nik90_> charles: it shows the new chosen alarm sound.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/bottomEdge/+merge/231118
<nik90_> charles: which means that once save() is called, it is not setting it properly in the task.ics file
<nik90_> charles: I could do some more debugging to confirm this
<charles> nik90_, please do so
<nik90_> charles: hmm I suspect the issue is in the SDK since zsombi did some changes related to alarm edits ;D recently
<nik90_> charles: but I will take care of this
<zsombi> nik90_: ??
<nik90_> zsombi: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364949
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364949 in Ubuntu Clock App "Editing alarm sounds doesn't actually change them" [Medium,Confirmed]
<davmor2> nik90_: you might want to check what happens if you change the time too if you are doing a bit more digging
<zsombi> nik90_: ah, ok, that can be the toolkit thingie... it could be that the flag fro changing that wasn't set
<nik90_> zsombi: to summarise, when the user edit a saved alarm and changes the alarm sound, it is not changed.
<nik90_> zsombi: May I toss it over to the toolkit and tag it rtm14.
<davmor2> nik90_: just incase it is the whole thing that isn't editable once set
<zsombi> nik90_: yup, I'll check it
<nik90_> davmor2: what!
<nik90_> davmor2: so changing other properties of the alarm doesnt work?
<davmor2> nik90_: I haven't checked,  I did say if you were digging a little bit more
<davmor2> nik90_: I can have a quick look
<nik90_> davmor2: in my testing, alarm time,day seems to change as expected
<nik90_> charles: I just noticed that http://paste.ubuntu.com/8223955/ has two alarm sounds :P
<nik90_> charles: but again has to do with the changes in the sdk
<charles> nik90_, agreed wrt the sdk, but still that's useful information, make sure it's in the ticket :-)
<bzoltan> mhall119: nik90_: I have pushed a new Trusty QtC plugin backport of the today's release to the Tools Development PPA. This release contains the scope development support and the upcoming new adb policy support. It is an important release. Please bug me if you find anything wrong with it. If you are happy with that release then I will copy the packages to the SDK Release PPA.
<nik90__> bzoltan: ack
<nik90_> mhall119: can you test the scope development support as I don't do scopes (yet) :P
<nik90_> bzoltan: so is this update already available on utopic since you mentioned trusty backport?
<renatu> gerlowskija, yes I am working on that :D
<brendand> davmor2, nik90_ - did you see that alarms are going off 1 minute later than scheduled as well?
 * nik90_ tries that
<davmor2> brendand: mine went off at 17:00
<brendand> davmor2, mine went off at 16:21, set for 16:20
 * brendand tries again
<popey> mine went off on time too
<nik90_> brendand: mine went of on time as well
<brendand> next one did
<brendand> ah well
<nik90_> brendand: was the first alarm scheduled a long time after the current time?
<nik90_> brendand: it could be that when the phone is in sleep, time skips
<nik90_> tsdgeos: hey, quick question when you open the clock-app in Catalan, do the translations show up?
<nik90_> tsdgeos: I changed my phone language to italian just to test and rebooted the phone. But on opening the clock app no strings are translated
<bzoltan> nik90_:  yes, the utopic version was released just few hours ago
<gerlowskija> renatu: cool.  Quick question then if you have the time.  Is there a way to run an app (specifically the calendar-app, which uses qtorganizer5-eds) against a modified version of the plugin, without installing the modified plugin across my whole system?
<nik90_> bzoltan: cool I will test it there
<gerlowskija> renatu: or, rephrased, do you have a suggested way of testing changes in qtorganizer5-eds by running an app against it
<tsdgeos> nik90_: i get translations for almost everything yes
<rpadovani> mzanetti, the modify works well, updated the branch
<renatu> gerlowskija, the plugin is loaded by qt, maybe you could try export  QT_PLUGIN_PATH
<renatu> I never tried
<gerlowskija> oh, hmm.  how do you test changes you make then?  does qtorganizer5-eds have its own unit/integration tests?
<renatu> gerlowskija, I am creating the plugin manually: QOrganizerEDSEngine *engine = QOrganizerEDSEngine::createEDSEngine(QMap<QString, QString>());
<mhall119> bzoltan: I'll update my QtC and test it, will give you and zbenjamin feedback
<ahayzen> popey, balloons, are we still suffering jenkins outage?
<balloons> ahayzen, yep
<ahayzen> balloons, :( any eta or are you still battling?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, could you get a description on how dekko uses the custom url scheme delegation? is there some other way to accomplish this?
<pmcgowan> DanChapman, ^^
<ahayzen> balloons, music-app seems to be running nicely so far in jenkins thanks for whatever you guys did to fix it :)
 * ahayzen waits patiently to see if it will fully pass :)
<balloons> ahayzen, it appears we might be out of the woods
<ahayzen> balloons, \o/ ... i'm just checking which mps we would like to land before the next push to store with victor....
<ahayzen> balloons, 'Finished: SUCCESS' :D
<mhall119> pmcgowan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/trunk-1/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/qml/MessageView/HtmlPart.qml#L41
<mhall119> Trojita core uses URLs like trojita-imap:// and such to load message parts
<pmcgowan> mhall119, wondering if there is another way to implement it which would be easier than providing this in oxide
<mhall119> pmcgowan: possibly
<mhall119> looking at this code, maybe just allowing an override of the QNetworkAccessmanager used by Oxide would do it
<pmcgowan> let me add that pointer to the bug
<pmcgowan> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> so it looks like 2 things are happening:
<mhall119> 1) They have a custom QNetworkAccessManager that knows to query trojita core API for things like trojita-imap://
<mhall119> 2) A wrapper class to for QNetworkReply that I assume makes it more QML-friendly
<mzanetti> kenvandine: hi. quick question: I have images in my app I want to export. I know how create a source so others can import it, but can I actively push it to the gallery from my app? or having a list of things that could potentially handle it and let the user pick one?
<kenvandine> mzanetti, yup
<kenvandine> create a transfer and charge it
<kenvandine> basically add the ContentPeerPicker
<mzanetti> aha!
<mzanetti> missed it in the docs
 * mzanetti tries
<kenvandine> with ContentHandler.Destination
<kenvandine> that will show peers that can open it
<mzanetti> bbiab :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: I have the same question, actually
<mhall119> so once you charge it, do you have to do anything else?
<kenvandine> nope
<mhall119> also, what's the difference between a destination and a share?
<kenvandine> once it's charged, the destination app should get focus
<kenvandine> mhall119, technically none :)
<mhall119> ok :)
<kenvandine> but... we make you choose one of the other so you can present it to the user differently
<kenvandine> but on the backend it does the same thing
<mzanetti> kenvandine: file:///home/micha/Develop/dronefly/app/components/ImageGallery.qml:158:5: created by hub
<mzanetti> kenvandine: as I saw you asking for feedback :) this could be a bit more verbose. took me a while
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> oh
<mzanetti> kenvandine: doesn't that mean its registered as qmlRegisterUncreatableType?
<kenvandine> yeah, it could be
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> which is that?
<kenvandine> paste the source
<mzanetti> ContentTransfer {}
<kenvandine> yeah... you can't do that :)
<kenvandine> the peer picker will give you a transfer
<mzanetti> yeah. figured by now. but could say "ContentTransfer can't be created this way. Get one from ContentHub" :)
<kenvandine> but yes... we could have a better message there
<kenvandine> yes
 * kenvandine fixes now
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> why does google always redirect me to sdk-1.0 docs... no wonder I totally missed the export api. /me notes down to check sdk version in url
<kenvandine> mzanetti, i proposed a branch :)
<kenvandine> "Not creatable as an object, please use ContentPeer::request()"
<mzanetti> ah. exactly what I needed. was still searching where to get it from
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<kenvandine> np :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: is there a way to tell ContentPeerPicker not to show the app that initiated it?
<kenvandine> ContentPeerPicker has a selected signal
<mhall119> kenvandine: my app is both an importer and exporter of images
<kenvandine> mhall119, no... sorry
<kenvandine> good idea though
<kenvandine> mhall119, file a bug :)
<kenvandine> that'll take a little more thought
<kenvandine> but we should be able to filter it out of the model automatically
<kenvandine> mhall119, i'm really wishing i had a way to open pdf files on my phone
 * kenvandine hides
<mhall119> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/content-hub/+bug/1365148
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365148 in content-hub "ContentPeerPicker shouldn't show the app that is using it" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> kenvandine: there's an app in the store for viewing PDFs
<mhall119> it's quite nice
<kenvandine> mhall119, but does it show up in the peer picker for downloads?
<mhall119> kenvandine: conveniently it can use the filemanager-app as a picker :)
<kenvandine> right...
<mhall119> kenvandine: ah, I don't think so no
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> i was giving you an opening for making a jab :)
<mhall119> it would be nice if filemanager-app was also a destination for ContentType.All
<mhall119> ^^ happy :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: is there a way in QML to delete files that I've imported via content-hub?
<kenvandine> not in pure QML
<mhall119> :(
<kenvandine> mhall119, so if you don't choose a content store, the files won't persist
<kenvandine> but that doesn't help if you need them to live longer
<mhall119> yeah, I want them to live longer, and let the user delete them from my app
<mzanetti> kenvandine: does this make sense? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8226754/
<kenvandine> mzanetti, so why not use the ContentPeerPicker?
<mzanetti> kenvandine: ?
<mzanetti> what does the content picker have to do with it?
<kenvandine> ContentPeerPicker shows the list of peers
<twstddev> nik90_, ping
<mzanetti> oh... contentpeerpicker
<kenvandine> what you did there would give you the default peer for share and pictures
<kenvandine> which i don't think exists
<kenvandine> not a "default"
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter/view/head:/hub-exporter.qml#L409
<kenvandine> mzanetti, ^^
<kenvandine> a complete example
<mzanetti> i c
<mzanetti> thanks
<kenvandine> np
<nik90_> twstddev: pong
<twstddev> nik90_, http://146.185.188.87/?lat=40.714270&long=-74.005970
<twstddev> that should stay there, it's on popey's server
<nik90_> twstddev: oh cool
<twstddev> nik90_, as well I had a look at the cpu high load issue in the clock app. You do a software accelerated animation, you basically create your own animation loop with 100 fps and rotate the image. I found that animator components should render on gpu, but honestly have not noticed much of a difference
<twstddev> probably on my vm it cannot initialise GL
<twstddev> so, the best probably make a one second tick
<twstddev> :)
<nik90_> :P
<nik90_> thats what we had at the beginning
<twstddev> you can check on the device
<twstddev> with RotationAnimator
<nik90_> will do
<twstddev> documentation claims that should be hardware accelerated
<twstddev> not RotationAnimation, but RotationAnimator :P
<nik90_> yup
<nik90_> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-rotationanimator.html
<nik90_> fginther: I am getting mixed results on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/conditionally-load-alarmmodel/+merge/232412
<nik90_> fginther: it says it passed Continous Integration but failed autolanding
<ahayzen> nik90_, same i just had one of the music-app landings explode
<nik90_> hmm strange
<ahayzen> nik90_, yep :/ you can see it go green for a bit...then red ...then maybe green again? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/
<fginther> ahayzen, one of your music-app landings failed due to an incomplete fix for the recent jenkins issue, I've reappoved the MP
<fginther> nik90_, looking
<ahayzen> fginther, oh cool thanks
<fginther> nik90_, I see one problem, the clock reboot branch job was still trying to merge those MPs
<nik90_> fginther: oh the first time it failed, I waited an hour before top-approving again
<fginther> nik90_, well, there were two autolanding jobs being triggered simultaneously
<nik90_> ok
<fginther> nik90_, the other problem is that the tests are not passing on a mako: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/472
<nik90_> fginther: that's a known issue..its due an upstream autopilot bug
<nik90_> fginther: related to the datetime picker
<fginther> nik90_, ok
<nik90_> although I thought we skipped it on the device
<fginther> the autolanding job for lp:ubuntu-clock-app have been running mako tests for a while now. When the project trunk was switched, it also meant it started running mako tests on the reboot branch
<fginther> nik90_, is that expected?
<nik90_> fginther: hmm then that could indicate real failure
 * balloons reads
<nik90_> fginther: let me try with another branch. The tests in this MP failed initially on my laptop. But I fixed it, checked it locally and then pushed.
<nik90_> fginther: and then I noticed jenkins passed it. But I did not check on mako
<balloons> nik90_, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/472/testReport/junit/ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_alarm/TestAlarm/test_add_recurring_type_alarm_must_add_to_alarm_list_random_/ this does not look like the datepicker bug
<nik90_> balloons: yeah, let me test on mako and see where the issue is
<nik90_> balloons: does the instructions at http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/02/click-buddy-and-you-how-to-test-your.html still valid?
<nik90_> balloons: I get errors that the custom C++ plugins like DateTime, Timezone are not loaded
<balloons> nik90_, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/ is the definitive reference for building armhf binaries
<balloons> this is a rough version I did which contains info about how I build things: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/05/building-cross-platform-click-packages.html
<nik90_> balloons: ok so I build it that way and install the click package manually and then do phablet-test-run?
<balloons> nik90_, yea build and install it, make sure you can load it and it runs
<balloons> then you can run the tests however you feel
<nik90_> ok
<balloons> I like using autopkgtest for this as it does everything you need. You can literally plug the phone in and hit the command and it runs
<balloons> it grabs depends, setups up ap, copies the tests, etc
<nik90_> balloons: but I thought that didnt work for the new clock app
<balloons> what didn't work? autopkgtest?
<nik90_> balloons: also when I install the click myself, would phablet-test-run grab the tests from /opt/com.ubuntu.clock folder?
<nik90_> balloons: autopkgtest yes
<nik90_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1355145
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355145 in Ubuntu Clock App ""make autopilot" fails in autopkgtest" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> on that bug.. hmm.. However, it's not needed to run tests on the device. autopkgtest keys off the manifest file for a click
<balloons> nik90_, works for me; adt-run --click com.ubuntu.clock --- ssh -s adb
<balloons> ^^ that will run the tests for whatever version of clock I have installed on my device
<nik90_> balloons: but where does autopkgtest grab the tests from?
<nik90_> I just want to make sure I am runnign the latest tests and not some old trunk ones
<balloons> it reads the click manifest and grabs them. in your case, you should pass the local tests along so it uses those instead
<balloons> so, adt-run ubuntu-clock-app-local-folder/ --click com.ubuntu.clock --- ssh -s adb
<nik90_> ah
<balloons> no worries, I have a post actually on promoting this a bit more.. I did an initial post when support landed, but things have gotten easier/better since
<balloons> it's come time to push folks to adopting it :-)
<nik90_> hmm let me guess I need to try this on utopic since trusty doesnt have latest autopkgtest
<balloons> you can actually just grab the utopic deb, it works fine
<balloons> so, yes trusty is fine :-)
<balloons> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/autopkgtest/autopkgtest_3.4_all.deb
<balloons> a backport should be done.. we can bug pitti to do it :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, fginther (and others who helped) thanks for getting jenkins back up, all of the backlog of music-app has now landed \o/ thanks again :)
<balloons> good to hear ahayzen
<fginther> ahayzen, sorry for the mess
<fginther> ahayzen, and you're welcome :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, popey when u have a moment a store build of music would be appreciated (hopefully it will fix the krillin CI issues)
<popey> balloons: if you upload, I'll approve.
<balloons> popey, yep, trying
<ahayzen> #611 should be the latest
<balloons> I can't get reminders to upload, it keeps rejecting
<balloons> I hope music fairs better
<ahayzen> heh
<popey> rejecting how?
<balloons> I have trouble with the upload form.. it often stops, or fails validation
<popey> balloons: i can't download clicks to review, sound the beuno alarm!
<balloons> yikes! glad it's not just me
<balloons> nik90_, btw, https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.click-tests.html should explain in more detail what I just said
<nik90_> balloons: ok
<nik90_> balloons: turns out it is a real failure on device :/
<nik90_> balloons: basically the clock app freezes when you try swiping the bottom edge up while the alarm database is loading...although it happens only in that branch.
<balloons> hmm,interesting
<popey> "There was an error connecting to the download server. Please try again later."
<ahayzen> balloons, u got a moment for a quick autopilot question?
<balloons> shoot
<ahayzen> balloons, when doing an assertThat to a property should there be lambda before it or can it directly go as the first parameter? (I'm just trying to tidy up more old code)
<ahayzen> balloons, so this is directly going to the qml property not to a helper method
<balloons> popey, ahayzen wahoo, music uploaded fine
<ahayzen> balloons, \o/
<balloons> ahayzen, using eventually requires a function
<balloons> but otherwise you don't need lambda in an assert
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm so doing self.assertThat(self.player.isPlaying, Eventually(Equals(True))) ?
<balloons> ahayzen, I would think that is just fine
<ahayzen> balloons, ok because before we were sometimes doing..actual_title = lambda: self.player.currentMetaTitle ... then self.assertThat(actual_title, Eventually(Equals(whatever)))
<balloons> does it complain? If so, you can construct something ofc
<ahayzen> balloons, so should that be able to move directly as the first parameter
<balloons> right
<balloons> I believe so.. but hey, python will yell if it's not true
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll try it.... i'm just trying not to make 'flaky' tests :)
<balloons> ahayzen, right.. either way won't be flaky, heh, it's syntax.. but making lambda functions needlessly should be avoided
<balloons> it's confusing
<ahayzen> balloons, exactly why i'm trying to remove them :)
<popey> balloons: do we need to go through and retry all the merges or has that been tried?
<balloons> popey, slowly but surely yes
<balloons> I don't want to overrun jenkins so I've been rebuilding the important ones
<balloons> feel free to do the same
<popey> balloons: fginther I'm getting 500 when trying to retry a build.
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/desktop-i18n/+merge/230591 to http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1705/console
<gerlowskija> renatu: ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> evening all
<popey> yo
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, Was thinking of a new test for Jenkins - Tell me if this is within the scope. The check would be to make sure text: "properties", title: "properties" and similar include the i18n.tr()
<fginther> balloons, you around? Can you re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-filemanager-app/desktop-i18n/+merge/230591 ?
<fginther> popey, for MPs that failed autolanding, just re-approve them.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fginther, jenkins issues?
<popey> fginther: ok
<popey> fginther: what do you mean by re-approve?
<fginther> popey, and rebuilding the "generic-mediumtests-utopic" job won't retrigger the landing, for that you need to rebuild the 'parent' job
<fginther> popey, just top approve it again
<fginther> popey, it was top approved before, but failed due to the jenkins testing issue
<popey> fginther: top-approving triggers jenkins?
<fginther> popey, yes
<popey> but wont merge until jenkins passes?
<fginther> popey, correct, it will re-run the tests.
<popey> ok, done
<popey> is that the case for all the failed merges?
<popey> just top approve each?
<fginther> popey, yes, if they were top-approved once and autolanding failed, they can be top-approved again.
<popey> that seems surprising to me, I've never done that, always followed the link in the merge comment which says " to re-trigger, click here"
<popey> ah okay
<popey> i see now. tired eyes ☻
<fginther> popey, if it's just a MP test (a '-ci' job) then yes, you have to clike the rebuild link for those
<fginther> Akiva-Thinkpad, the jenkins issue from the last few days has been resolved, but there is work to rerun all of the MPs that failed as a result
<Akiva-Thinkpad> fginther, fun stuff. To that though, was thinking of a jenkins test, to make sure i18n.tr() is included for text properties. What do you think?
<fginther> Akiva-Thinkpad, a style checker is a reasonable thing to have. So long as it can be done in a way that is compatible with the future of click packages. So, if it can be done as part of the cmake process that already builds and test the package, then it should continue to work in the future.
<fginther> Akiva-Thinkpad, the stuff we're doing now with jenkins and building deb packages needs to be deprecated
<Akiva-Thinkpad> interesting. Thanks for letting me know.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> blah sorry to anyone who got spammed with me mucking around in LP. Was trying to add a qtorganizer5-eds package to a bug in Ubuntu Calendar App.
<trentg> Anybody know about the review process? Have an app that's been Pending Review for 2 weeks now.
<trentg> Wondering if something's wrong...
<trentg> 2 weeks today
<mihir> popey: it seems we are having problem with calendar AP or still it is Jenkins issues ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> interesting; mx4 stats are up
<Akiva-Thinkpad> perhaps the ubuntu phone platform?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> holy smokes ; 20.7 mp camera
<Akiva-Thinkpad> for the file manager, I'm getting "No executable specified"
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: Morning :)
<mihir> dholbach: morning :)
<dholbach> hi mihir
<mihir> hey dholbach  :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Newspaper Carrier Day! :-D
<justCarakas> Goodmorning JamesTait
<Akiva-Mobile> that can't be real
<JamesTait> I don't make them up - it's on the internet, it must be true. Right? ;)
<JamesTait> I don't mind - it reminded me of http://www.ilovethe80s.com/arcade_fullsize_paperboy1.htm
<Akiva-Mobile> JamesTait, game was also made for n64
<Akiva-Mobile> hey do you think its possible to get the label width of an option selector delegate?
<dholbach> popey, how is the core apps landing going?
<dholbach> looks like music and reminders got an update
<justCarakas> dholbach: do you know when there will be a new devel version (current on my phone is 203) because I cant unlock my pincode :)
<dholbach> justCarakas, best to ask in #ubuntu-touch - I don't know, sorry
<popey> dholbach: i spent some time last night pushing things through.
<popey> dholbach: continuing today
<justCarakas> oki
<mihir> popey: it seems we are having problem with calendar AP or still it is Jenkins issues ?
<justCarakas> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/M7 this link provided there says in the lasts post that it has moved to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2780273
<dholbach> ok?
<justCarakas> I didn't know who to report this to but your name was the last one to change the page
<justCarakas> didn't know if the page needed to be updated than :)
<dholbach> ah ok - I think I helped the folks set up the port
<dholbach> some didn't know how to set up a wiki page
<justCarakas> ow oke :)
<popey> mihir: yes. looks like genuine AP failures.
<popey> mihir: I have re-run them and many are now passing, looks like there's some issue with the AP tests. Are you able to take a look at them?
<popey> mihir: i left a comment on this one https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/YearView-curmonth-scroll/+merge/230781
<mihir> popey:yup i saw that comment.
<mihir> popey: i'll try to look at APs,
<popey> thanks mihir
<ogra_> popey, do you know why we dont have a "latest" category in the store ?
<popey> because it hasn't been prioritised I guess
<ogra_> :/
<popey> a few people have asked beuno about it
<popey> guess it's on "the list" but not at the top
<ogra_> yeah ... i'd really like to see it more than "top apps" etc
<justCarakas> likewise
<justCarakas> I recently looked at all the categories but its rather time consuming to do that every time
<ogra_> yup
<ybon> +1 :)
<nik90_> dholbach: hey, If I forgot to commit something and then accidentally did bzr revert. Would I be able to retrieve the lost contents through some magic command?
<nik90_> bzoltan: hey, so the new qtcreator-plugin-release works nicely. I like that the console output does not get truncated or lost when running on devices. Also it no longer overwrites an existing app.
<bzoltan> nik90_:  Good to hear
<bzoltan> nik90_:  I release it right now
<nik90_> bzoltan: I had one tiny issue regarding the overwriting check. In the emulator, I removed the clock app. But even then I wasn't able to run it on the emulator without changing the name in the manifest file.
<nik90_> bzoltan: I checked with "click list" and also the /opt folder in the emulator to make sure the clock app was properly uninstalled.
<nik90_> bzoltan: but as I said this is too tiny of an issue. So yes go ahead with the release
<dholbach> nik90_, I don't know to be honest :/
<bzoltan> nik90_: hmmm.. let's check it with zbenjamin
 * zbenjamin hides
<nik90_> dholbach: no worries it was rather stupid of me to do that :P
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  under the table? Hkhm... :D
<zbenjamin> nik90_: did you run click list as phablet or as root
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: noooo not under the table ;) that is too dangerous
<nik90_> zbenjamin: I phablet-shell into it, and then ran click list. So I assume as phablet
<zbenjamin> nik90_: weird, i use the Click database object to return me all installed apps
<zbenjamin> nik90_: probably its still installed for the root user
<nik90_> zbenjamin: I adb shell and then tried click list and yes it is there
<nik90_> zbenjamin: strange. I did a gui uninstall
<zbenjamin> nik90_: its a default app, probably you can not completely remove it?
<nik90_> zbenjamin: I suppose yes
<zbenjamin> nik90_: the debug output is much better now?
<nik90_> zbenjamin: oh so much better :D
<zbenjamin> good to hear :)
<nik90_> zbenjamin: I was thinking of requesting that you append "+testing" to the manifest name in case you notice an app already installed with the name, but then I realised I was just being lazy :P
<nik90_> and since that would add unnecessary complexity to this
<zbenjamin> nik90_: ;)
<nik90_> zbenjamin: see this is what happens when you give away too many features :)
<zbenjamin> nik90_: i can remove some if you don'T like it ;) , lets see. ....
<nik90_> zbenjamin: no no .. I am going to shut up now :D
<zbenjamin> nik90_: can you give me the mac adress from one of your devices? i will hardcode missing features extra for you ;)
<nik90_> hehe
<nik90_> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90_: wazzup? :)
<nik90_> zsombi: I need your expertise on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/conditionally-load-alarmmodel/+merge/232412
<nik90_> zsombi: I am having an issue with that branch
<nik90_> zsombi: I am loading the AlarmModel{} using a Loader which is set to asynchronous: true
<nik90_> zsombi: However when the clock app opens the loader start loading the alarm model, if you start pulling the bottom edge, the whole UI freezes
<nik90_> and I have to restart the clock app to fix it
<zsombi> nik90_: Loader loads Items, AlarmMode is a QObject
<zsombi> AlarmModel
<zsombi> nik90_: if you want to load the Model dynamically, you should create the instance diferently
<zsombi> nik90_: not with Loader
<nik90_> zsombi: oh
<nik90_> zsombi: well the loader is helping me delay the loading of the alarm model until after the start up animation is complete though
<nik90_> which has resulted in a more smoother startup
<zsombi> nik90_: dude, AlarmModel is NOT an Item, so Loader will be a bit messed
<nik90_> zsombi: Is there any other way you recommend I can load it both dynamically and in a separate thread so that my UI won't be affected?
<zsombi> nik90_: of course there is :)
<zsombi> nik90_: Qt.createComponent(from_a_file), then with teh resulted component call create()
<nik90_> pls do enlighten me. I can do further research on it
<nik90_> ah
<nik90_> cool
<zsombi> nik90_: or, if you have the AlarmModel inside a Component{} then you call teh create of that!
<nik90_> zsombi: and woudl that creation happen in a separate thread?
<nik90_> zsombi: since I noticed that whenever the alarm model loads, the seconds hand stops briefly until the alarm model is loaded fully
<zsombi> nik90_: depends on how you call it. if the file is local, most likely not
<zsombi> nik90_: yes... becaus ethe AlarmModel fills its list from the fetched one... also, might initiate a fetch from the backend
<nik90_> hmm
<zsombi> nik90_: I was planning to get rid of that behaviour. My plan was AlarmModel to use the backend directly, and then the data should be only under the backend's hands
<zsombi> nik90_: which means that only the first AlarmModel used will shoot the backend to fetch
<zsombi> nik90_: which in your case it is the same...
<nik90_> yes
<zsombi> nik90_: but it coudl be that after all EDS does fill teh data synchronously...
<zsombi> nik90_: Alarm services functions are ALL async
<nik90_> may be I should use an animator for the clock hand animations to get that to happen in another thread
<zsombi> nik90_: but if teh backend blocks, I cannot really do much :(
<nik90_> so that they dont lock up
<zsombi> nik90_: that'd be a solution as well...
<zsombi> nik90_: but remember, Loader is not for objects, only for QQuickItem derivates
<nik90_> yes will do thnx
<nik90_> btw I filled in more info to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1364949 to help out
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364949 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Editing alarm sounds doesn't actually change them" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90_> zsombi: let me know if you need any more debugging from the clock app
<zsombi> nik90_: ok, thx!!!
<zsombi> nik90_: but good that you reminded me!!! I'll jump on it right away!
<nik90_> :D
<zsombi> nik90_: ok, so: the Alarm shows that the sound has been changed, therefore seems the only thing missing is the update of teh Audible reminder
<popey> rpadovani: could you take a look at the AP tests for calculator? They seem to be failing on all merges..
<nik90_> zsombi: ok
<nik90_> brb..in a hangout atm
<rpadovani> popey, I started to test them locally, but they don't fail ( the one I tried so far)
<popey> rpadovani: hm
<popey> rpadovani: see https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-slowdownfix/+merge/232631
<zsombi> nik90_: and yes, the guitly is that one, so easy fix :)
<rpadovani> popey, about https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1357983/+merge/232630
<rpadovani> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8232075/
<rpadovani> popey, now I test also the one you linked
<popey> rpadovani: Hmm that passes here
<popey> rpadovani: lemme ask qa
<popey> rpadovani: are you able to run those tests on mako?
<rpadovani> popey, i try
<popey> rpadovani: thanks!
<coderus> hello! o/
<coderus> can i get help about ubuntu sdk for ubuntu touch here?
<coderus> anyone?
<m-b-o> coderus: hi, perhaps I can help you
<coderus> oh, thanks god :D
<coderus> basically: i'm running ubuntu 14.04 x64 on my laptop
<coderus> installed ubuntu-sdk and ubuntu-emulator from usubntu-sdk ppa
<coderus> from wizard installed all kits
<coderus> creating emulator from wizard failed, created it manually
<coderus> emulator running fine
<coderus> but i can't build project :(
<coderus> error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8232604
<coderus> any help and/or ideas appreciated
<m-b-o> coderus: Hmm, I have no clue about make errors unfortunately
<m-b-o> I know that the current dev version of the sdk needs Qt 5.3, which is only available in 14.10
<m-b-o> perhaps it's related to that
<m-b-o> popey: Hi, can you help? ^^
<coderus> but it seems something wrong at very beginning: E: 15binfmt: update-binfmts: unable to open /var/lib/schroot/mount/click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-i386-7241155e-9b7a-4167-b339-21bbd7867975/bin/sh: No such file or directory
<coderus> Also in "manage kits" all ubuntusdk kits are marked with red exclamation mark
<coderus> probably you right, because in Qt version field it shows: Qy (ubuntu-sdk) (invalid)
<coderus> any ppa i can upgrade Qt to 5.3 for test?
 * coderus dont want to upgrade to unicorn now, needs stability
<m-b-o> coderus I know, that you can somehow upgrade via a ppa to 5.3, but that can give you problems when it the upgrade to 5.3 will happen
<m-b-o> you'll perhaps stick to the emulator...
<zsombi> nik90_: kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-sound-update-fix/+merge/233340
<coderus> m-b-o: hm, but with qt installer i can install it in other path, isn't it?
<nik90_> zsombi: cool thnx. Will test it
<nik90_> m-b-o: that's not true...I have been coding in trusty and testing clock on emulator for a while now
<m-b-o> nik90 coderus ah, ok
<kalikiana> zsombi: test case? 0--:-)
<nik90_> coderus: did you create the 14.10 schroot kits in qtcreator?
<zsombi> kalikiana: I knew you will ask about :)
<coderus> nik90_: yes i created UbuntuSDK for i386 (GCC ubuntu-sdk-14.10-utopic)
<coderus> and emulator from utopic-proposed
<nik90_> coderus: and was that kit chosen for the emulator?
<zsombi> kalikiana: the problem is that in order to have it, I should add functionality to the adapter that wouldn't be used anywhere else but in tests...
<coderus> nik90_: http://i.imgur.com/OJAznge.png
<zsombi> kalikiana: so the Q is: do we want something like that? The test would be to see if the QOrganizerTodoItem has the audible reminder set with the proper sound file...
<nik90_> coderus: hmm why does it say Qt version invalid there?
<zsombi> kalikiana: I cannot fetch the QOrganizerItem in the tst_alarms, as it is implementation specific, and there should not be anything that is impl. specific in the tests...
<nik90_> coderus: are you having issues only with running in emulator or in the desktop as well?
<kalikiana> zsombi: why isn't the memory backend enough for that?
<nik90_> coderus: also did you create that kit yourself or did qtcreator automatically create it for you?
<coderus> nik90_: Desktop settings: http://i.imgur.com/uQSxXfg.png
<zsombi> kalikiana: it's not the about the backend, it's teh whole organizer itself. tst_alarms has no knowledge about the backend at all
<coderus> nik90_: desktop build working ok
<kalikiana> zsombi: yes. but the code is agnostic. I don't see anything that would be backend-specific
<zsombi> kalikiana: QOrganizer is backend specific... the whole QOrganizer stuff is implementation specific, we can anytime switch to some other backend
<zsombi> kalikiana: let's say we decide some day to use timed, and that's not based on QOrganizer at all
<nik90_> coderus: hmm ...mine looks like http://pbrd.co/1rvKHgP
<kalikiana> zsombi: what I mean is, the code is not checking which backend it is… so where does the implementation matter?
<zsombi> kalikiana: it woudl if I'd try to see whether teh sound is saved in teh QOrganizerTodo as reminder or not
<coderus> nik90_: probably i just need to instakk right Qt manually?
<zsombi> kalikiana: in which case I'd need to bring QOrganizer to tst_alarm
<nik90_> coderus: my qtversions looks like http://pbrd.co/1rvLr5y
<nik90_> coderus: do you have the SDK ppa installed?
<coderus> nik90_: also available qt versions looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/h1nnqZa.png
<zsombi> kalikiana: one solution woudl be to have a function in alarms_adapter, which would check these kind of things, but that would be used only for testing purposes...
<coderus> nik90_: Qt Versions tab: http://i.imgur.com/vCD5IF4.png
<nik90_> coderus: not sure, but that looks wrong
<coderus> yes
<coderus> ubuntu-sdk ppa enabled
<zsombi> kalikiana: and we would have it as useless code otherwise...
<nik90_> coderus: may be try starting fresh by deleting the config folder in that screenshot
<coderus> nik90_: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<kalikiana> zsombi: why can''t the test case use the normal public API that apps can use? there's no need to know about the backed, it's already abstracted
<nik90_> coderus: the .config/ubuntu-sdk
<zsombi> kalikiana: because there's no API in Alarms which checks whether I have a detail like reminder set or not
<zsombi> kalikiana: changing the sound must be implemented with organizer so that it is saved in description AND reminder is updated
<zsombi> kalikiana: other backends may need less/more
<coderus> nik90_: after removing folder and restarting ubuntu-sdk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8232776
<kalikiana> zsombi: except the clock is able to get that information
<kalikiana> you can edit an alarm and see the sound you picked
<nik90_> coderus: I think you pasted the wrong link :P
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes, and even till now that was good. The problem was that the clock had shown that the sound is updated, but teh alarm was still playing the original sound
<zsombi> kalikiana: so the test case that woudl be based on that wouldn't fail even without this change
<coderus> nik90_: ubuntu-sdk folder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8232779/
<coderus> nik90_: yep, pastebin plugin just lagged
<nik90_> coderus: try deleting that folder. That should reset the ubuntu-sdk config file
<nik90_> coderus: may be it might remove those invalid entries
<zsombi> kalikiana: that's what I'm trying to say: it's not enough to use public API, to properly test this we need to go under the hood
<kalikiana> zsombi: hmmmm so the solution would actually be a test backend so we know it saved the correct value
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes... so the easiest - and perhaps teh clearest - way woudl be to provide a func for that
<coderus> nik90_: ls output was right after deleting its folder, and this is screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/O4gumKs.png
<zsombi> kalikiana: the Adaptation layer could provide a verifier func
<zsombi> kalikiana: that we use for testing purposes only
<nik90_> coderus: then I am out of ideas :/
<nik90_> coderus: but I have been developing on trusty with the help of the emulator (for normal qml projects and cmake projects_
<nik90_> coderus: qmake is not supported
<kalikiana> zsombi: btw can you join #security? I'm gathering people to talk to about XDG_ folders etc
<kalikiana> zsombi: I see now why it needs new functions; to avoid the whole backend thing. so I guess that makes sense
<zoopster> popey: dailymotion submitted a webapp, but our "automatic" checker doesn't like the camera permission...do I need to take that out or can it be manually reviewed through?
<coderus> nik90_: ok i removed all kits and tryig to install it again
<popey> zoopster: I actually reviewed and rejected it
<popey> zoopster: yes, it needs updating/fixing and re-submitting with a new version
 * nik90_ waves good bye to the old add world city button
<rpadovani> popey, calculator tests on phone don't fail
<rpadovani> popey, and I'm not able to reproduce the bugs the tests raise in any condition
<zoopster> popey: it was made by dbarth - the rejection is because of the camera permission?
<rpadovani> popey, understood. https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app-slowdownfix/+merge/232631/comments/569346
<popey> rpadovani: thanks
<kalikiana> mhall119: missing file http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtLocation.location-maps-cpp/qgeoserviceprovider.html coming from http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtLocation.location-maps-cpp/
<trentg> What should I do if my app is stuck in Pending Review (2 weeks yesterday)?
<mhall119> kalikiana: hmmm, it looks like it's referencing C++ docs :(
<kalikiana> mhall119: well, those are C++ docs. so that's not as such surprising :-D
<mhall119> why are there C++ docs in my QML space?
 * mhall119 grumbles at Qt
<nik90_> hehe
<nik90_> brendand: sry, but do you still have the link which shows how to translate items in a listmodel?
<nik90_> brendand: like an idiot I forgot to bookmark it
<nik90_> or DanChapman ^^
<brendand> nik90_, it was a pastebin, so i don't have the link - but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8233508/
<brendand> that's a new one
<nik90_> brendand: sry for the trouble, thnx
<mihir_> nik90_: ping
<nik90_> mihir_: pong
<mihir_> nik90_: to merge this in other branch , i have to set tag as Merged , instead of Approve , https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-reminder-deisgn/+merge/232725 ?
<nik90_> mihir_: you need to manually merge it :)
<nik90_> mihir_: jenkins doesnt know about that branch since you are not targeting the trunk branch
<mihir_> Ahhh, you meant by checking the difference :-s ?
<nik90_> mihir_: no go to our common branch
<nik90_> and then from there type "bzr merge yourbranchname"
<mihir_> nik90_: okay will do that
<nik90_> that should merge your branch into our common branch
<nik90_> after that commit it and say "merged mihir's branch or something"
<coderus> nik90_: ping
<coderus> i enabled ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper and did dist-upgrade
<coderus> now i have 5.3.0 in usubtu-sdk compilers, but...
<coderus> it tagged as unknown compiler: http://i.imgur.com/YBZA5Gk.png
<coderus> and this error in kits appear: http://i.imgur.com/GpdO8f9.png
<coderus> full kits info: http://i.imgur.com/iGuzJJi.png
<nik90_> coderus: let me check what compiler I use
<coderus> can you list your ppa with ubuntu-sdk qt 5.2.1 ?
<nik90_> coderus: I have Ubuntu GCC Compiler chosen
<coderus> yes i saw your screenshot: http://pasteboard.co/2N56VroP.png
<nik90_> coderus: the only sdk related PPA i have is http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu
<coderus> can you list your ppas?
<coderus> hm
<nik90_> coderus: and that doesn't give me Qt 5.3
<coderus> what versions qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-common you have?
<coderus> mine is 3.1.1+14.10.20140903.3-0ubuntu
<nik90_> mine too
<coderus> strange
<nik90_> can you describe the issue you have in the ubuntu touch mailing list
<nik90_> that might give it more exposure and people can take their time to come up with a solution
<coderus> show me your Compiler tab with i386 selected please
<nik90_> sure
<coderus> nik90_: sure, please give me link to info about joining it and i.e.
<nik90_> coderus: https://imgur.com/jKr3kOC
<coderus>  x86 please
<coderus> but you have ABI values unset too
<coderus> how does it detect if can build with selected compiler or not then?
<nik90_> coderus: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone has the mailing list option at the bottom
<coderus> Policy: You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list.
<coderus> how?
<coderus> ah, sorry, dumb me :D
<coderus> joined list
<nik90_> :)
<nik90_> it is a open team
<nik90_> coderus: x86 is not that different https://imgur.com/0ABq4fr
<balloons> nik90_, pour vous mon ami: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/09/autopilot-test-runners.html
<nik90_> balloons: merci beaucoup mon ami
<balloons> de rien
<balloons> I pushed it forward in the list to get it published
<nik90_> cool
<nik90_> balloons: oh btw I talked to pitti
<balloons> nik90_, awesome, I was going to bug him today about his thoughts
<balloons> we technically could/should open a bug to bring it to trusty
<nik90_> balloons: at the end we came to the conclusion that people with trusty can get it quick from "git clone git://git.debian.org/git/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git"
<nik90_> balloons: and then run it from that folder without any compilation since it has a nice little script
<balloons> odd, he didn't like the idea of stealing the deb?
<nik90_> balloons: no he did tell me to get the deb
<nik90_> balloons: but for further updates it would be better to track the git repo since updates require backports as well
<balloons> yea, you would have to regrab the deb
<nik90_> yup
<coderus> nik90_: just sent email to ubuntu-phone list
<nik90_> coderus: cool
<coderus> nik90_: i manually added compiler and selected abi optios as following: http://i.imgur.com/T4FLBSx.png
<coderus> nik90_: now my kits are happy: http://i.imgur.com/IphSkLY.png
<coderus> but :D
<coderus> nik90_: new error: http://i.imgur.com/ntzgo0K.png
<elopio> ping renatu: this is the branch we discussed last week:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/autopilot-get_contacts/+merge/233104
<elopio> it's ready for your review.
<coderus> i'm tired fixing it, why it cant jsut work out of the box like Sailfish SDK?
<coderus> i'm waiting for mailing lists answer and give up then :D
<renatu> elopio, could you do the MR against the staging branch?
<elopio> renatu: ah, sorry, I forgot you have staging. One second.
<elopio> renatu: done. I'll ping you when jenkins confirms the tests also pass there.
<renatu> thanks
<nik90_> balloons: when did they add autopilot-sandbox-run ? that's so coool.. I remember asking about this at Malta :D
<balloons> nik90_, it's been around for a bit..
<nik90_> hmm well I never knew about it
<balloons> there's some other goodies I imagine you'll like too. I need to finish the post about autopilot features
<nik90_> I am still in the process of reading the first one.
<balloons> nik90_, yep, I want to highlight some of this stuff no one knows about
<balloons> I wrote the runners pretty quick, so ping if something is confusing
<balloons> *runners post
<nik90_> ok
<elopio> ping jhodapp: can you please review this one?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/mediaplayer-app/fix1359040-skip_seekbar/+merge/231508
<jhodapp> elopio, sure
<elopio> thanks.
<jhodapp> np
<popey> balloons: could you please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/terminal-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.5.137_armhf.click to the store?
<popey> thank you!
<balloons> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/157/changerequest/
<popey> BOOM!
<balloons> popey, hop on the call matey
<mr2515> I'm trying to build a QML app that displays the meals served at my local university canteen. The source is a (buggy) HMTL site. Is it possible that QML is currently not able to parse HTML? I tried everything, from XMLHttpRequest to XMListModel, nothing works and lots of standard JavaScript functionality seems to be missing, e.g. XMLHttpRequest.responseXML is always "null" and XMLListModel cannot cope with the buggy HTML input.
<brendand> mr2515, no that will never work
<brendand> mr2515, html is not really designed to be parsed like that - but there is stuff like beautiful-soup which can do it
<brendand> mr2515, not sure qml has anything available for that
<popey> balloons: hmm, i approved terminal and it's not showing up as an update for me...
 * balloons looks
<mr2515> brendand: Great, so I probably have to resort to a C++ QML plugin for HTML parsing, which is currently a pain to build for Ubuntu Touch.
<balloons> I see an update popey.. to 13
<popey> oh i see it on my nexus 7
<popey> sweet
<balloons> 0.5.137
<brendand> mr2515, or look at what's available in javascript
<popey> \o/
<brendand> mr2515, qml supports js easily
<popey> balloons: want to get as many of these outstanding merges in as possible and then push to the store later tonight ready for the friday image build at 3am.. will you be able to upload some more later?
<balloons> popey, yep indeed. Keep approving them and pushing them in
<popey> ya
<nik90_> mr2515: I am not sure when the last time you checked, but these days a qml + c++ plugin app is so easy to build and run on all devices.
<nik90_> mr2515: I do that everyday now with the clock app
<nik90_> mr2515: the only thing you need is figure out how to use cmake
<m-b-o> popey: weather pagestack MP ready to land :)
<popey> m-b-o: SWEET!
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm on the latest image trying to run autopilot....
<ahayzen> balloons, and i get ..  ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.145:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ahayzen> 18:05:07.938 DEBUG proxies:413 - Executing introspect queue due to error
<ahayzen> balloons, is this due to me having something out of date? or doing something wrong?
<ahayzen> balloons, the actual app starts just it can't find anything to click on?
<balloons> ahayzen, that error typically means you need to run the click hook
<balloons> if not, something else might be wrong
<ahayzen> ...click hook ?
<ahayzen> phablet-click-test-setup ?
<mihir> balloons: ping
<mihir> balloons: are you still making to changes to your MR ?
<balloons> mihir, yes
<balloons> ahayzen, phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable
<ahayzen> balloons, ....just tried that as well...maybe a restart is in order :)
<mihir> balloons: okay no issues...it is failing because of addressbook issues ?
<balloons> mihir, yea.. trying to make sure it will still run properly using the packaged version of addressbook
<mihir> balloons: okay ,thanks for looking at this , let me know if you need my help to hack it together
<ahayzen> balloons, ok a restart fixed it :)
<elopio> renatu: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/autopilot-get_contacts/+merge/233373 it's good to go.
<renatu> elopio, thanks let me check it
<elopio> thanks.
<renatu> elopio, just one thing that I am worried about
<renatu>    objectName: 'contactDelegate' + index
<renatu> is this really necessary?
<elopio> renatu: it makes it easier to find the elements, and more stable in case of UI changes.
<renatu> I am afraid of create new bindings for delegates
<renatu> we have so many bindings already
<elopio> but I could use only the y position to get the index. That's a little harder to understand and maintain.
<elopio> renatu: what's the problem with the bindings?
<renatu> this consume extra creation time and memory
<renatu> is a small portion BUT
<renatu> if we can avoid that on delegates
<renatu> will be nice
<elopio> renatu: the problem would be that each time we have to select a contact, we would have to get them all, making the tests slower and a little repetitive. And a future problem would be when selecting an item form a big list of contacts, because they won't be all on the QML tree at the same time so there's no easy way to get them all.
<elopio> renatu: but if you prefer that, I will make the change.
<renatu> elopio, maybe this is is not a big problem, let me ask Kaleo
<renatu> Kaleo, what do you think about using something like: objectName: 'contactDelegate' + index on listview delegate for help on tests
<renatu> I am concerned that will use a very small amount of memory and impact on object creation time, for something that will used only on tests
<balloons> renatu, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/faq/faq.html#q-what-is-the-impact-on-memory-of-adding-objectnames-to-qml-items
<Kaleo> renatu: it is a concern I share
<Kaleo> renatu: though I do not have measurements
<renatu> balloons, my concern is not adding a object name but creating a binding
<balloons> Kaleo, the link notes "With 10000 different objectNames 1336 kB of memory are consumed which is around 127 Bytes per Item." I didn't do the work to arrive at that, but there you are
<Kaleo> balloons: it is not memory that is the concern
<Kaleo> balloons: but delegate creation time
<renatu> balloons,  objectName: 'contactDelegate' + index this will cause QML to create a binding to monitor "index" value
<renatu> to make sure that everytime that index change the objectName get updated
<balloons> renatu, Kaleo ahh.. this dynamic objectname has a runtime effect
<balloons> more than a onetime binding at creation
<balloons> renatu, Kaleo so I suppose we should measure this and get an answer and some perspective
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> mihir: yo
<popey> m-b-o: did you want me to bump this weeks meeting to tomorrow or are you okay this week?
<bayoubengal> greetins
<mihir> popey: i have merged the all branch to new event redesign, so you can have look and give your inputs
<popey> mihir: will do! thanks.
<mihir> popey: also, fixed ap..hope it passes all
<bayoubengal> are linux app development questions acceptable here?
<m-b-o> popey: i'm alright eith it. waiting to get started! Is it ok for you?
<balloons> elopio, so are you going to make the change off the cuff? I think we should take a moment to figure out the impact before abandoning the dynamic namin
<popey> ok m-b-o
<elopio> renatu, Kaleo, balloons: interesting.
<elopio> balloons: I don't know what to do. The change for small lists is easy. But making it work for lists that need swiping it's not.
<elopio> we are using this pattern in many places, so it would be nice to know if we should stop doing it.
<renatu> elopio, I do not think this is a problem for small amount of objects for example controls in a page
<renatu> but this can have big impact in list delegates
<balloons> elopio, exactly. So I think we should pounce on thomi and veebers when they show up in a couple hours and dedicate a few cycles to understanding this. Then we can update the FAQ as well so we have a best practice
<renatu> for example in my phone I have more than 1000 contacts
<elopio> how can we measure the impact?
<renatu> every time that I remove a contact I will have 1000 new signals fired because of the index change
<balloons> elopio, there is a profiler inside qtcreator
<elopio> renatu: but how many signals do you fire without this line?
<balloons> and we can get data back on how many bindings we made, etc
<elopio> if it's only one, then this is really bad. But if you are already sending 5 per contact, it's not so much.
<renatu> elopio, probably I am firing a tons of signals :D
<balloons> I guess renatu's point is simply that any impact merely for the sake of tests is suspect in shall we say, end-user code
<renatu> but is nice to avoid necessary signals
<renatu> *unnecessary
<renatu> balloons, yes this my concern. Thanks ;)
<balloons> renatu, actually, you might be better suited to doing the work to discover the impact.. You are probably more familiar with the profiling tools than me
<elopio> I agree there. But if we ever want to automate a test with 1000 contacts, ugh, autopilot will take a lot of time swiping back and forth.
<elopio> also the problem that more than what's visible on the screen is loaded on the QML tree, so that's not a simple piece of code. But it's doable, of course.
<renatu> balloons, elopio, yes I can try measure that but I do not have time these days
<renatu> and I do not want to block elopio MR
<elopio> renatu: I'm going to change my MR, with a comment that it will just work for small lists that can be loaded in memory.
<elopio> and make a note for after RTM to check the impact of obectName: index on delegates.
<nik90_> mhall119: hey, are you still have issues with repeating alarms?
<balloons> elopio, I guess I'm the outsider here, but I would rather see the impact now
<elopio> balloons: I guess you won't have time for that next week, right?
<balloons> I could dedicate cycles to it tomorrow
<elopio> balloons: awesome then :)
<elopio> renatu, balloons: the change is a 5-liner. So I'll make it, and if you find that the impact is not important, we can revert it to support big lists on the future.
<mihir> nik90_: i found the issue while it loads the new event page directly
<nik90_> mihir: oh did you? What was causing it?
<balloons> renatu, how did you get 1k contacts? got an easy way to do so?
<renatu> balloons, we have a test account
<mihir> nik90_: but i don't know why it is happening , because it is even there in trunk but if i remove it works great..
<nik90_> mihir: remove what?
<renatu> balloons, let me find the vcard that we use for create these contacts
<balloons> ty
<mihir> nik90_: this line , http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/calendar.qml#L226
<elopio> renatu, balloons, Kaleo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/autopilot-get_contacts/revision/305
<mihir> nik90_: fixed the AP..now it should be ready to merge :)
<nik90_> mihir: wow really..that was fast
<nik90_> mihir: does jenkins also pass it?
<mihir> nik90_: haven't proposed yet..
<renatu>  elopio I am ok with that
<mihir> nik90_: still running APs..
<nik90_> mihir: ah ok
<mihir> nik90_: it was trival change , but it did work :)
<nik90_> mihir: how? I thought we changed so much of the ui?
<mihir> nik90_: i am still afraid of removing that line , as of now I have commented it
<elopio> renatu: I am ok too for now. If we ever want to automate the performance of actually opening a contact out of 1000, this falls short.
<mihir> nik90_: yup reason, I then realised that we don't have test cases for Recurrcence & Reminder
<nik90_> mihir: ah :D
<bayoubengal>  Is there another mechanism to get an asynchronous notification of  child process termination in linux besides handling SIGCHLD?
<mihir> nik90_: I have changed whatever field we changed from NewEventEntryField to textField / TextArea
<elopio> balloons: your results will be really interesting. Because if that 1000 test is slow because of the testability features we added to automate it, we will be running in circles.
<elopio> renatu: I've kicked jenkins to get new results.
<elopio> balloons: oh, and also it would be nice to measure the impact of a list with boundaries. For example, the list of months that won't have more than 12 items.
<balloons> elopio, can you set the max?
<elopio> balloons: I don't know if you can put a boundary on the model
<nik90_> mihir: cool
<elopio> but the boundary here is on the domain.
<nik90_> mihir: I will try my best to review the code in that MR.
<nik90_> mihir: but lets try merging asap
<mihir> nik90_: i am doing it all test cases pass on my system
<elopio> what I would like to see is if we can use the simple way at least for lists that are small, but not so small as to be loaded in memory.
<elopio> the list of months is that example.
 * mihir excited for new event re-design
<nik90_> mihir: me too :D
<nik90_> popey, ogra_: http://pasteboard.co/2Nw5b5MX.png ....snooze away my frnds...but don't be late for the meetings...not my fault :P
<balloons> elopio, so you think there might be a couple ways to do this as a best practice depending on your list size?
<elopio> balloons: not sure. If the list is small and the impact is big, then we go with swiping to collect all items always. If the list is big and the impact is small, then we go with the simple objectName index and swipe less.
<elopio> if it depends on the list size, then we might chose to combine. I'm not sure yet.
<popey> nik90_: ooooh! snoooooze
<popey> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-Can-Now-Be-Used-to-Control-AR-Drones-457694.shtml ☻
<mihir> nik90_: popey there You go , https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-newevent-page/+merge/233414
<mihir> nik90_: i might have missed something someWhere need second eye to check :)
<nik90_> popey: coool apps coming to ubuntu touch...awesome times
<nik90_> mihir: you need to merge trunk and resolve code conflicts
<mihir> nik90_: oops i forget that
<nik90_> mihir: there seems to be a conflict in NewEvent.qml file as expected
<mihir> will do thatt now
<nik90_> mzanetti: your app made the news :D
<mihir> i'll delete this branch and re-submit new one
<nik90_> mihir: why?
<nik90_> mihir: just merge it and fix the conflicts and then do "bzr resolve"
<mihir> nik90_: okay
<balloons> mihir, I think my mp is ready
<mihir> balloons: okay, i made some change to make it work for new event new design
<balloons> mihir, ohh excellent, where is the code?
<balloons> I never got to that point lol.. this was all housekeeping :-)
 * mihir get the code change for AP, 
<mihir> balloons: if you go to end of this merge diff , you'll see AP changes..they're trivial
<mihir> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-newevent-page/+merge/233414
<balloons> mihir, so I don't need to include them in my mp yes/
<balloons> ?
<mihir> balloons: yes , otherwise it'll fail in current trunk
<mihir> balloons: i need to merge your trunk once it get merged.
<balloons> mihir, lol.. So I should take your code changes or do you plan to merge your changes first?
<balloons> I can just take them if you wish
<mihir> balloons: nope , it is fine you go ahead, this MR needs to be reviewed by nik90_ thoroughly and then by kunal
<balloons> kk, I'll swipe them
<mihir> nik90_: merged from trunk
<mihir> nik90_: let me know when you get time to review this :)
<nik90_> mihir: cool
<mihir> nik90_: if now we both can review , i can fix it before I go to office :(
<nik90_> mihir: oke..I will do it now
 * mihir hugs nik90_ :D
 * nik90_ hugs mihir back for his AP fixes and following up diligently on the MR.
<mihir> nik90_: as of now I have commented the line in calendar.qml , i am not aware of consequence :-s
<nik90_> mihir: I am not aware either..I suppose only kunal will knwo
<nik90_> s/knwo/know
<mihir> rpadovani: ping
<mihir> rpadovani: Don't you think we should increase number limit ?
<rpadovani> mihir, not for now, I talked about it with popey and he said that for now we leave all how is it now, because we'll have soon new design :-)
<mihir> rpadovani: agreed
<popey> balloons: is it me or is this taking a very long time http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-weather-app-ci/
<balloons> popey, hmm.. you aren't the only one to suspect something
<balloons> fginther, ping
<balloons> fginther, it seems the core apps jenkins have lost contact with each other. The 2 running jobs are frozen in time, and no new jobs are spawning
<fginther> balloons, looking
<mihir> rpadovani: do you need any other review, or should Top Approve thate?
<mihir> that*
<rpadovani> mihir, we're waiting for design approval
<popey> beuno: we have another app which isn't showing up in any lists I can see, it's in limbo. https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/475/feedback/
<popey> beuno: looks like the user missed some button or something to move it to be submitted so it's sat there with him wondering what we're doing and us not seeing it.
<popey> mhall119: ^
<mihir> balloons: did you merged?
<mihir> nik90_: you reviewing , shall i wait ?
<nik90_> mihir: yees...few mins for dinner
<mihir> nik90_: no issues, just need to know..
<beuno> popey, 2 things
<beuno> there is a new version
<beuno> so there's something going on there
<beuno> second, beowulf from my team is now in charge of going through the whole flow
<beuno> making it better
<beuno> easier to understand
<beuno> and a lot of etc
<popey> right, there is a new version, yes, but somehow the user didnt submit it
<beuno> matiasb, can you check into that ^
 * matiasb looks
<matiasb> beuno, popey: as popey commented there, the user needs to resubmit the app for review (since this is not a new version for a published app)
<beuno> ah
<rpadovani> nik90_, all done, 3 top approve and 1 little fix in the code, so you know that I read all the code very carefully :-)
<popey> fginther: balloons lemme know when I can continue using jenkins pls
<fginther> popey, balloons, I had to do a restart
<fginther> I'll try a few jobs and if it works, will give an all clear
<elopio> renatu: jenkins is happy https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/autopilot-get_contacts/+merge/233373
<popey> ok
<nik90_> rpadovani: hehe
<nik90_> rpadovani: erm I don't see your inline comment
<rpadovani> nik90_, ops, I didn't publish it :P
<nik90_> :D
<rpadovani> nik90_, I tought that inline comments are published on them own, but you have to do a comment to publish tem
<rpadovani> *them
<nik90_> yup
<coderus> nik90_: ping :D
<balloons> mzanetti, are you about? I;m curious if you ever looked into the impact of dynamic objectnames on qml performance
<nik90_> coderus: hi
<fginther> popey, balloons, one of the filesystems ran out of space causing the weird behavior, it's ok to use again.
<coderus> nik90_: can you explain a bit about using cmake?
<coderus> i upgraded to 14.10, now my qtversion is correct
<nik90_> coderus: its just an alternate to .pro and .qmake
<coderus> template project running on destop kit correctly
<nik90_> coderus: essentionally a packaging system telling the ubuntu sdk where to install the necessary files on the device or where ever you install it
<coderus> but when selecting ubuntusdk it doesnt build
<fginther> popey, I also restarted that reminders MP you indicated earlier. the unusual log messages were caused by some failed cleanup that appears to have been related to the bigger issue we saw over the weekend
<nik90_> coderus: and this is with a template project?
<coderus> nik90_: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop
<nik90_> coderus: then you are doing something wrong.
<coderus> nik90_: app with qml extension
<nik90_> coderus: please take a look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/using-device-kits/
<coderus> nik90_: i'm not doing anything yet
<nik90_> coderus: and http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/running-apps-from-the-sdk/
<nik90_> coderus: if not, let's schedule a hangout tomorrow sometime where I can show you how to do it.
<nik90_> coderus: I am a tiny bit busy at the moment reviewing code proposal and merging stuff.
<nik90_> coderus: is that cool?
<coderus> nik90_: sure
<coderus> just give me as many links as you can
<coderus> i'll read them :)
<gcollura> why if I call pageStack.pop() from a dialog does the app freeze? is it known bug?
<gcollura> (I've checked in very simple app, with just a dialog and a pagestack)
<nik90_> gcollura: why would you call pagestack.pop() ?
<nik90_> gcollura: shouldn't it be pageUtils. something something?
<nik90_> coderus: trust me the documentation helps
<nik90_> coderus: you only need it for the first time :)
<nik90_> coderus: ping me tomorrow whenever you are free
<gcollura> nik90_, I call pageStack.pop() because after deleting an item I need to go back in the home page
<gcollura> the weird part is that if I call pageStack.pop() from a button for example, the app still works
<nik90_> rpadovani: fixed the issues
<nik90_> gcollura: not sure I haven't tried it. Best would be to create a sample app and attach it to bug report. I will try to validate it tomorrow
<gcollura> ok I will submit a test app with a report
<gcollura> thanks for the help
<mzanetti> balloons: yes I did... its not much
<balloons> mzanetti, so linking a property to another property like  "myObjectName" + index is negligible?
<balloons> doesn't it require updating each time things change.. we're consider if there's 1000's of these created it could be crazy
<mzanetti> balloons: ah... hmm... well, the do trigger binding updates obviously
<mzanetti> balloons: but pretty much the same as doing "property string foobar: "myObjectName" + index
<mzanetti> its a normal string property
<mzanetti> ends up in a QString in c++
<balloons> elopio, ^^ :-)
<balloons> renatu, too, if you are about ^^
<balloons> mzanetti, so it would be nice if we had stats on this like http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/faq/faq.html#q-what-is-the-impact-on-memory-of-adding-objectnames-to-qml-items, so we could list the impact. It sounds like it's not something you are worried about at all
<ahayzen> popey, FYI all music-app autopilot will be failing at the moment (due to ms2 db change) so don't bother trying to rerun....we have an mp in progress to fix it but it needs to extra work
<balloons> mihir, care to review the giant diff? It should be ready now, lol. It passes on my device  and desktop https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1359167/+merge/233387
 * mihir looks at giant diff :D
<balloons> ahayzen, btw, I stole your cmake mod to allow *.py to show up in ubuntu sdk.. nice
<ahayzen> balloons, hehe thanks :) just need a mod to make autocomplete work with cmake without having to open a qmlproject :(
<ahayzen> bug 1338774
<ubot5> bug 1338774 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "CMake projects do not provide syntax autocompletion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338774
<mihir> balloons: unable to locate address_book_service_testability
<mihir> balloons: is there any PPA?
<balloons> mihir, for you?
<mihir> balloons: yup , when i run it says no module address_book_service_testability , and when i do apt-get install it says unable to find
<balloons> mihir, you on trusty?
<balloons> it's utopic only
<mihir> balloons: utopic
<balloons> mihir, ohh then, install it
<mihir> from which PPA?
<balloons> mihir, bah, I suck
<balloons> address-book-service-testability
<balloons> it's in the archive
<mihir> balloons: this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8253190/
<balloons> sudo apt-get install address-book-service-testability should fix it for you
<balloons> it's in the debian/control file
<balloons> but I had it as address_book_service_testability :-(
<popey> ahayzen: ok!
<ahayzen> popey, yey upstream changes \o/
<mihir> balloons: that works for me :D
<balloons> nice catch mihir thank you
<mihir> balloons: also we need to fix the AP set up for calendar..all dependecy doesn't come while we install
<balloons> mihir, what do you mean? all the depends are listed in the control file
<mihir> balloons: we have missed some , like dummy address service
<balloons> address-book-service-dummy? it's listed in there
<mihir> balloons: i had to do it manually my time , will re-check
<balloons> take a look in debian/control, and at the manifest
<mihir> balloons: also, contacts service
<balloons> mihir, does the app depend on contacts service? what package? note the depends under calendar-app
<mihir> balloons: Jenkins is failing because of dh_install: calendar-app-autopilot missing files (usr/lib/*/dist-packages/address_book_service_testability/*), aborting
<mihir> debian/rules:8: recipe for target 'binary' failed
<mihir> balloons: sure, i'll do that
<mihir> balloons: it seems it is looking for same file package ?
<balloons> mihir, where do you see that? none of the runs for jenkins yet are correct
<mihir> balloons: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-utopic-amd64-ci/308/console
<mihir> balloons: it is last Jenkins run on your MR 39 seconds ago
<balloons> mihir, yea I keep canceling those
<mihir> balloons: okay,
<mihir> balloons: all ran successfully except one on my machine
<balloons> mihir, everything tested ok except the new test I started to add: test_new_event_must_start_with_default_values
<balloons> I really should leave that out
<mihir> yup
<ahayzen> balloons, i remember you said that one other app was doing url-dispatcher in their autopilot? can you remember which one so i can add some tests to music?
<mihir> balloons: lets do that in saperate MR,
<mihir> balloons: it is breaking it
<balloons> done
<mihir> balloons: great , lets merge this and ask other to merge with new AP on their branch
<mihir> balloons: it works great now :)
<mihir> balloons: can you trigger Jenkins now ?
<balloons> sure
<mihir> balloons: as of now we don't have test cases for recurrences and reminder,
<mihir> balloons: if we write scenario, we have to scroll for a year if we put that occurence ?
<balloons> mihir, yes we need to expand the new event test to add recurrence and the other features
<balloons> mihir, you could setup a scenario matrix of all the possibilities you want to test, then it would run through all of them
<balloons> the test would be the same.. just one test, keying off the different values we feed it from the scenario
<balloons> you can see an example of this in clock app or terminal app
<balloons> both have them
<mihir> balloons: understood, so if say we have recurrence for 100 occurence , it will sasert 100 bubbles?
<mihir> just wondering
<balloons> mihir, ohh, hehe, I suppose we'll have to think about that won't we?
<balloons> but yes, we'll have to check
<balloons> I would go with a small number :-)
<mihir> balloons: okay , obviously i'll to but was curious to ask :)
<mihir> in case of date, and we have all scenaro for month, day, year
<balloons> yes.. we'll have something for today, and a random date I guess
<balloons> something in the future and past
<mihir> balloons: got it
<balloons> and all day events and something that has a timeframe
<mihir> balloons: again Jenkis failed
<balloons> mm I see
<balloons> it's been switched to python3 now
<balloons> I wonder why it's unpacking in python2.7
<balloons> one more try :-)
<mihir> balloons: (Y)
<balloons> more fails
<balloons> got it
<mihir> balloons: some diff errors, seems version issues
<balloons> I feel good about this one
<balloons> running again
<mihir> balloons: was it version issues, or something else, just curious to know
<balloons> more py3 stuff
<balloons> broke again
<mihir> balloons: okay
<balloons> I really feel good about this!
<balloons> ahayzen, number4, awesome
<ahayzen> balloons, \o/
<balloons> ahayzen, want to migrate to python3 as part of it?
<balloons> I discovered why jenkins is still py2 just now.. because the debian and cmake stuff still uses py2
<ahayzen> balloons, probably....but our landings are broken for the moment...waiting for victor's branch to db resolve patching
<ahayzen> balloons, ah
<ahayzen> balloons,how much do we have to do from our end to change to py3?
<balloons> so change everything to python3 in debian control, then in the cmake file for autopilot swap to python3
<balloons> and remember to add ()'s around the print statement in there
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> balloons, shall i do that in a separate mp?
<ahayzen> balloons, and FYI this is the mp we're waiting to land to resolve the issues... https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-1365247/+merge/233303
<ahayzen> balloons, but victor just needs to make some mods to it
<balloons> ahayzen, I would yes. once it's ready we can ask francis to swap music to python3 only.. then you will have to land that mp before you can land anything else
<balloons> so make it it's own thing
<ahayzen> balloons, awesome i'll do that then :)
<ahayzen> balloons, i wanted to add url-handler tests and u said there was another app that did some? can you remember which one it was so i can use them for reference?
<balloons> ahh right.. reminders
<ahayzen> balloons, cool thanks
<ahayzen> balloons, are these the only changes i need to make? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/autopilot-move-py3/revision/614
<ahayzen> balloons, the tests themselves have been running py3 on device for some time right? so they should be ok
<balloons> yep
<balloons> ahayzen, looks good
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll propose it..but it'll fail until victor's mp lands
<balloons> yes.. it'll fail till python3 is switched
<ahayzen> balloons, cool it is here for reference https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/autopilot-move-py3/+merge/233431
<ahayzen> balloons, now i'm gonna try and make some tests for url-dispatcher :) .... is there any way of doing autopilot tests for content-hub yet?
<ahayzen> balloons, ah looks like reminders sends url-dispatcher calls.... we actually receive them are there any examples/docs on how to do this?
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh.. well, you can fake recieving it
<balloons> elopio, ^^
<balloons> he might have an example for you ahayzen
<ahayzen> balloons, i need to know how to make a call and send it to the app
<balloons> dialer-app, gallery-app are examples I would give
<ahayzen> balloons, ah cool thanks :)
<balloons> they might have what you need
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll see if i can spot anything
<ahayzen> balloons, there not obvious if they do have them (or i am blind) ;)
<balloons> that's all I have off the cuff
<ahayzen> *they're
<ahayzen> hah hmmm
<elopio> ahayzen, balloons: you can fake a call with something like url-dispatcher {arg}
<elopio> url-dispatcher is a binary that comes with url-dispatcher-tools
<elopio> and to make sure that your project is calling url-dispatcher properly, you can use the fake url dispatcher fixture.
<elopio> that one comes with url-dispatcher-testability
<ahayzen> elopio, ah so do i just call that directly through subprocess? not really much mocking required? ... oh there is a fixture :)
<ahayzen> elopio, are there any examples of this that i can use for reference?
<elopio> ahayzen: for calling, that's it. For receiving, it's a little more work. Like this:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/fake_url-dispatcher/+merge/230403
<elopio> let me see if I can remember where do we call url-dispatcher. I think in unity.
<ahayzen> elopio, well basically all we need to test is another app going album:///artist/album ... and then we play the correct album (and then the same for file:///)
<elopio> ahayzen: here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-experience-tests/view/head:/ubuntu_experience_tests/tests/application_life_cycle/test_url_dispatcher.py
<elopio> ahayzen: what you need to take care is to make sure that the testability envirnoment is set.
<elopio> otherwise autopilot won't be able to introspect the app launched by url dispatcher.
<ahayzen> elopio, awesome thanks :) i'll try and get this working
<nik90_> popey: if you want you can update clock app in the store
<nik90_> popey: all MPs are in
<popey> yay
<popey> nik90_: 3.1.83?
<nik90_> popey: yup
<popey> balloons: can you please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/clock-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.clock_3.1.83_armhf.click ?
<balloons> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/121/changerequest/
<ahayzen> balloons, victor is asking if you could check over https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-003/+merge/232655 as well? also note that 004 tidies things up a bit more (as noted in the comments)
<popey> balloons: thank you. nik90_ approved
<nik90_> popey: awesome thnx
<popey> Thank you!
<nik90_> enjoy
 * popey updates his phones
<popey> ooh, thats changed
<ahayzen> popey, do we still have to reboot after updating things from the store?
<popey> no, you should be able to search
<ahayzen> popey, ah yes ....new clock \o/ .... is this going to be fixed?
<popey> i hope so!
<ahayzen> hah
 * popey sets an alarm for the morning
<ahayzen> nik90_, ooo the header comes down as the bottom edge goes up...when did u add that?
<nik90_> :D
<nik90_> recently
<popey> ooh thats nice
<ahayzen> nik90_, hehe... ah that explains that conversation you were having about not being able to set the header title though
<ahayzen> nik90_, is there now way of setting it to 'Alarm' so it doesn't appear blank?
<ahayzen> popey, FYI we are going to fail CI for this next image...but the fix for it is already in our trunk ...so whenever the next store build goes through will fix it (but we are trying to land a few other things as well for this store build if we can)
<ahayzen> popey, there is a bug here if the landing team ask bug 1365247
<ubot5> bug 1365247 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app AP tests need to step up to new Mediascanner 2 schema version" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365247
<popey> balloons: how long you around?
<popey> ahayzen: is this something you're likely to get in tonight or more likely tomorrow?
<ahayzen> popey, the fix has landed :) ... we were just trying to get a few other mps in as well
<popey> cheeky! ☻
<ahayzen> popey, hehe but the image is already building so we missed it right?
 * popey triggers a build anyway
<popey> no
<popey> build starts at 3am
<ahayzen> <imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 222 building (started: 20140904 22:10) ===
<ahayzen> ?
<popey> thats a manually triggered one
<popey> another will start via a cron job at 3am
<ahayzen> ah guess we could get into the auto one then :P
<popey> well, we need balloons to be around to upload, i cant
<ahayzen> popey, well the mp we were trying to push for to get into this build we would like balloons to check anyway... and there would be another mp after that...so guess they could go in the next one as it is unlikely they'll both get reviewed tonight
<ahayzen> popey, so in summary push trunk to the store if you can please :)
<popey> 614 hasn't built yet
<ahayzen> hmmm
<popey> i just triggered it
<ahayzen> ah
<popey> just watched https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE8UhcyJS0I which is fascinatingly fun
<popey> looks like balloons is afk, sorry, can't upload tonight
<popey> sergiusens: you about?
<ahayzen> popey, no worries if you can't just don't panic when CI fails :)
<sergiusens> popey: yup
<popey> hey
<sergiusens> upload?
<popey> please http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.614_all.click
 * sergiusens connects to vpn
<popey> i leave myself connected all day, which probably is bad for some reason
<popey> oooh!
 * popey goes to put the bins out
<popey> sergiusens: problems?
<sergiusens> popey: sorry, just multi pinged at the moment
<sergiusens> one sec
<sergiusens> popey: uploaded; btw music is still in halloween mode
<sergiusens> in case you want to change
<ahayzen> sergiusens, hehe there is a bug for that
<ahayzen> sergiusens, but we are nearly at halloween soooooo ?
<sergiusens> ahayzen: yeah; it's like the christmas lights
<popey> haloween mode?
<popey> oh, blimey, has it been that long!
<sergiusens> popey: screenshots
<ahayzen> popey, the screenshots
<popey> wow. time flies
<ahayzen> popey, yah ... we always seem to have massive UI overhauls WIP so we kept deferring the rescreenshoting
<popey> thanks sergiusens
<sergiusens> np
<ahayzen> sergiusens, thanks :)
<popey> 614 approved
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> thanks ahayzen
<ahayzen> popey, sergiusens thanks for the pushing to the store :)
<popey> np.
<popey> teamwork \o/
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> now sleep
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-05
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Geez this is so discouraging; Is jenkins actually failing my bloody branch? Or is it just being a pain in the neck?
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dholbach, morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you must have a script that says good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> on every irc channel :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wait; does qml stand for question mark language?
<dholbach> hi Akiva-Thinkpad
<dholbach> I don't think so :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o_o wierd google search then...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I was trying to figure out what ? does in qml
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and i got, "QML the Question mark language"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<justCarakas> hehe :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, some things are just really hard to search for in Google. Unicode for example
<justCarakas> true that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, hey what do you use for an html5 ide?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am answering a question on ask ubuntu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> a fellow wants html5 autocompletion
<justCarakas> Akiva-Thinkpad: sublime text is realy good
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, it has autocomplete for html5?
<justCarakas> yea, I also wish the html5 support would be better
<justCarakas> maybe not by default but you can install in very easy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, on the SDK? or on Sublime?
<justCarakas> lots of tutorials on that
<justCarakas> the SDK
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well like the opensource villain I am, My answer is telling him to come out and program it yourself
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mwa ha ha!
<justCarakas> now I dev in sublime text and when I want to build I start up the SDK, I used to write in the sdk but thats not really nice
<justCarakas> hahaha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks; I'll suggest it to him
<justCarakas> oki :) I'm sure he would feel loved if you told him to write it himself
<justCarakas> I think you can install HTML5 suport in the sdk but still, its not a good editor for webdev
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'm doing it nicely.
<justCarakas> good :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh really?
<justCarakas> yea
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well
<justCarakas> you can install extra languages
<justCarakas> but still
 * Akiva-Thinkpad looks at the plugins available
<justCarakas> I don't like how the SDK handels multiple open pages
<justCarakas> that dropdown is stupid:p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> which drop down?
<justCarakas> I can't look it up now cause I'm at work and than I need to boot to osX
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay cool
<justCarakas> does anyone know if there is an ownCloud app ?
<justCarakas> or somebody working on it ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I recalled something about it, but I do not actually know
<popey> Daniel Holm is discussing it on the phone mailing list
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, ^
<justCarakas> Akiva-Thinkpad: can you link it ^^
<davidcalle> Morning all
<justCarakas> I'm moving tomorrow and I'd like to set it up on my nas
<justCarakas> morning davidcalle
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09616.html
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> davidcalle, hey davie
<justCarakas> thx
<justCarakas> owww JamesTait is going anon :p Guest54866
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Bring Your Manners To Work Day! :-D
<justCarakas> JamesTait: don't we always :p
<justCarakas> but good morning to you 2
<JamesTait> justCarakas, a lot of people seem not to bother, unfortunately.
<justCarakas> well sir, maybe we should teach them how to behave properly, or else kick them in the, ow wait, we need to set an example
<Akiva-Thinkpad> manners day is my type of day
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
 * justCarakas takes of hat for Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how did you know I was wearing a hat
<justCarakas> I am your personal stalker :p
 * Akiva-Thinkpad tastes justCarakas's lunch, to make sure it is not poisonous.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> manners :)
 * justCarakas thanks Akiva-Thinkpad from saving him from a terrible death, pays his funural
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bah; foiled again
<justCarakas> :p
<justCarakas> I really almost laughed out loud at work :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha
<JamesTait> I really appreciate the freedom to do that, and the many times a day I have cause to exercise that freedom.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> JamesTait, the proletariat struggle.
 * JamesTait replaces the black tape over his webcam.
 * justCarakas screen goes black
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I can't see
<nik90_> Gooood Morning :-)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> why jenkins fails everything !?
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: which app?
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: I just merged like 6 MPs for clock yesterday nite
<Akiva-Thinkpad> >:/ nik90_ every app;
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but mainly my "Pan flickable down" on the calendar app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, on the clock app; I actually have a question
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: tbh not sure..I haven't paid enough attention to the calendar app these few days due to crazy amount of work i had in clock
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, im working on the cpu usage bug, and I am wondering if analogTime.getSeconds() is a slot
 * nik90_ checks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i am trying to make it so that instead of calling every millisecond, it calls every second, and just does an animation for the rotation.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but I need to figure out how to start the animation on every second.
<coderus> morning everyone. i need help in ubuntu-sdk setup. all my tries are failed :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so if it is a slot that is listening, triggering the animation might just be the best bet.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> coderus, sure
<coderus> can provide remote desktop access with teamviewer or so
 * Akiva-Thinkpad sees if he has teamviewer
<coderus> first check please my latest emails in mailing lists
<coderus> it ddescribes problem a lot
<Akiva-Thinkpad> coderus, are you compiling the sdk? or building something in it?
<coderus> Akiva-Thinkpad: i'm at very beginning, tries to install kits to build something from templates for emulator
<coderus> in 50% it says have no compatible chroots
<Akiva-Thinkpad> coderus, and you just want to get started programming?
<nik90_> coderus: hangouts?
<coderus> Akiva-Thinkpad: i just want to have working sdk capable to build and run for emulator :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> coderus, the emulator, or qmlscene?
<coderus> nik90_: hangouts?
<nik90_> coderus: google hangouts
<Akiva-Thinkpad> coderus, google hangouts
<coderus> Akiva-Thinkpad: emulator
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: you can join too
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I recently set that up,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure
<coderus> Akiva-Thinkpad: desktop build working fine
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay cool beans then
<coderus> emulator fails
<coderus> last error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8258087
<coderus> nik90_: google hangouts for ubuntu?..
 * Akiva-Thinkpad puts on makeup
<coderus> or you mean chrome app?
<nik90_> coderus: just a place to do a video call...that's what we use all the time
<nik90_> coderus: do you use google+ or not?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> actually im in a resturaunt, and extremely 238 am tired :P
<coderus> nik90_: i have joined to G+ something, but never used it actually :)
<coderus> using hangouts on my phone only to contact some peoples
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: to answer your question, analogTime is a javascript date object.
<justCarakas> JamesTait: just saw that its also be late for something day :p https://i.imgflip.com/btrpd.jpg
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, ah thanks
 * Akiva-Thinkpad ponders...
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: in the MainClock.qml file, you will see localTimeSource.update()
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: that's the public slot
<JamesTait> justCarakas, oh yes. :)  Hence, I was late for work this morning. ;)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, oh great thanks
<nik90_> coderus: google hangouts allows you to screenshare your desktop and what not
<nik90_> coderus: I don't have teamviewer installed. Is there anything else that you use?
<nik90_> I am just trying to help
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubot5> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<coderus> nik90_: just give me link what i need to install
<coderus> google-talkplugin?
<nik90_> coderus: yes
<coderus> ok
<nik90_> coderus: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g7cvonwg2njj5zf6lopvajn56qa
<Akiva-Thinkpad> neat ; now i have that installed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks nik :P
<nik90_> ?
<nik90_> you have what installed?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, google talk
<nik90_> ah
<nik90_> zsombi|afk: ping
<nik90_> bzoltan: the listitem thin divider is strange looking on the phone after a recent update
<bzoltan> nik90_:  let's ping zsombi|afk after he is back from the shower
<nik90_> bzoltan: but you see it too?
<nik90_> http://pbrd.co/1nzXqKz
<coderus> nik90_: ping
<nik90_> hey, is it done?
<coderus> yes
<nik90_> alrite one sec, let me invite you
<nik90_> coderus: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gwihhfg2xivwu5db2pzthx5fdia
<coderus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8258386
<m-b-o> popey: the weather mp is now ready!
 * ogra_ imagines an MP full of sun, clouds, wind and rain
<popey> m-b-o: awesome!
 * popey hits approve
<popey> \o/
<popey> once that lands we'll update the store. thanks m-b-o
<vitimiti> Is it possible, using QML just for the "looks" and C++ for functions to download some files into a specified directory, or is the app limited to its cache folder even when using C++?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90_, hey I created two branches for two possible solutions to this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1363968
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363968 in Ubuntu Clock App "clock-app is rather a busy app (analogue clock display)" [High,In progress]
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or at least, two branches that don't use so much cpu as before.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> one branch tries to go for simplicity, just updating the position every second, but without any smooth animation that cpus love to eat
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the other branch goes with a small linear animation every second, that is slightly more appealing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> one caveat to it is that once it reaches 359, it loops back. I may have to see if the clockwise animations are better for this.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> should I just propose them for merging, or get someone to review first?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay good.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Beddy time
<Akiva-Thinkpad> see all you folks later
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<zsombi> nik90_: pong, I'm here now
<pirpi> hi guys
<pirpi> I want to install ubuntu on china tablet
<pirpi> hi frantique
<Frantique> hi all
<Frantique> does anyone seen davmor2 active these days?
<pirpi> no
<pirpi> ????????????????????
<Frantique> cool... I have 2 apps waiting for review for weeks, and nothing happens.
<pirpi> k
<Frantique> this was his last comment: "Please take a look if you need more info please ask."
<Frantique> on 2014-06-27 09:50 - 2 months, 1 week ago
<Frantique> well, I am still waiting :D :D
<mivoligo> Frantique: more than 5 months in my case :(
<Frantique> pff.... mivoligo: nice... :(
<mivoligo> Frantique: and still nothing
<Frantique> what is happening? and why ONE PERSON decides about reviews?
<pirpi> dnt worry
<Frantique> really cool this situation: we are trying to make money for Canonical, and this happens... :(
<mivoligo> Frantique: I guess everyone is working on Ubuntu Touch, unfortunately
<Frantique> I cannot belive that the reviewers doesn't have 1 minute to check a package.
<Frantique> or at least put some countdown to see when it will be reviewed.
<Frantique> if you need men to do the work, ask, I think a lot of people could help.
<mivoligo> agree, it really is disheartening
<Frantique> how we want to build a good app market if this happens?????????
<brendand> Frantique, is this an ubuntu phone app?
<Frantique> sorry, I am really pissed off... :(
<Frantique> nope, is a desktop application
<popey> Frantique: i think you're talking about desktop apps, right?
<Frantique> yes, desktop, ofcourse.
<popey> davmor2: ^
<Frantique> I will not build phone apps yet
<nik90_> zsombi: hey so
<nik90_> zsombi: did you change the thin divider recently?
<zsombi> nik90_: yes
<zsombi> nik90_: according to the design request
<nik90_> zsombi: it seems to have broken the left and right anchor though http://pasteboard.co/2OubxMLf.png
<nik90_> zsombi: the addressbook, clock has visual discrepancies now
<zsombi> nik90_: no, it is not, that's teh way it should be, sorry
<nik90_> zsombi: so it shouldn't reach the phone edge?
<zsombi> nik90_: nope
<nik90_> zsombi: http://pasteboard.co/2OAO4FuL.png
<nik90_> zsombi: but okay I will issue a hotfix for clock
<nik90_> zsombi: but I like the new visual for thin divider. it looks thinner and sharper.
<zsombi> nik90_: ;)
<mivoligo> popey: do you happen to know if there's finally any official design guideline for creating icons for Ubuntu touch?
<zsombi> nik90_: that will be the same for teh new one as well ;)
<popey> mivoligo: I don't
<mivoligo> popey: can I report a bug about that somewhere?
<popey> mivoligo: well, you could ask in #ubuntu-design ?
<mivoligo> popey: thanks
<coderus> nik90_: can't detect emulator :(
<coderus> tried everything :D
<coderus> emulator-5554   offline
<coderus> :(
<ogra_> coderus, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1365990
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365990 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-emulator create needs --developer-mode and --password options" [High,New]
<ogra_> coderus, set a password via the UI, that should help
<zsombi> annema, te az pollak!
<zsombi> aaaah, wrong channel :D
<nik90_> lol
<balloons> so shorts app needs hel ppopey?
<popey> balloons: yeah, the UI changed and the tests need to be updated I think
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-new-header-temp/+merge/232812
<balloons> the new header right? yea, that's really simple
<popey> neither of them are good with python AIUI
<balloons> you change the toolbar call to the header call and it should more or less just work
<coderus> ogra_: means passphrase?
<ogra_> or pin, as you like
<ogra_> adb will only start if there is either of them set
<coderus> ogra_: didnt helped
<coderus> still offline
<coderus> and sdk cant connect
<coderus> detect*
<ogra_> ddo you see developer mode enabled in the UI ? (in system-settings)
<coderus> ogra_: i see no developer mode in settings
<coderus> where is it?
<ogra_> under "about this device"
<coderus> ah :D
<coderus> yes its enabled
<coderus> and pin i set
<ogra_> coderus, is adbd running ? ("ps -ax |grep adb" in the terminal app)
<coderus> sure
<coderus> i did kill-server and devices
<coderus> it showinf emulator-5554 offline
<ogra_> i mean inside the emulator
<ogra_> not on your pc
<charles> nik90_, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-001
<nik90_> charles: cool
<nik90_> charles: during my testing, I noticed some issues with snooze,
 * charles listens
<nik90_> charles: indicator-datetime didn't seem to respect the alarm silence after duration set in the clock app. I set silence after 10 mintues, but the snooze went on for 15 mins I think
<nik90_> second, the time shown in the notifcation and in the indicator-datetime were off by few minutes although the snooze rang at the correct time
<nik90_> Although this could be another bug.
<nik90_> I am testing the silence after setting with snooze at the moment. So I will try to confirm the issue in another 10 mins
<coderus> ogra_: finally connected, thanks. disabled devmode and lock, rebooted, enabled lock and enabled devmode, rebooted :D
<coderus> nik90_: it's finally working :D
<coderus> omg, thank you both :D
<coderus> is there template for cmake C++ app?
<ogra_> coderus, awesome ... we're working on proper fiixes for the emulator atm
<nik90_> coderus: the project template with c++ plugin?
<nik90_> ogra_: this emulator issue is only with the latest devel-proposed?
<nik90_> ogra_: atm I have devel 203 hence I don't much of these issues
<nik90_> (for the emualtor)
<coderus> nik90_: not the plugin, c++ application itself
<nik90_> coderus: not that I know of
<ogra_> nik90_, yeah, better stay with what you have
<nik90_> ogra_: :D
<nik90_> ogra_: I have learnt that lesson
<ogra_> later today it should be fine again
<coderus> iwhat is the default password of phablet shell?
<coderus> ah, this one i set in security lock :D
<coderus> cool
<mihir> balloons: ping :)
<balloons> mihir, pong
<mihir> balloons: morning :)
<balloons> I just kicked off a bunch of builds for calendar to try and land some of those mp's or at least figure out what is working
<mihir> balloons: i can see that :D
<mihir> balloons: thanks a lot
<mihir> balloons: i see, it failed couple of time last night, but it seems running fine now
<balloons> lots of little tweaks to finally land all the changes last night but it worked out in the end
<balloons> I also found a bug with all day event
<charles> nik90_, the lagging display is a separate issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1365530
<mihir> balloons: yup , i forgot to comment , it is duplicated
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365530 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Time in indicator out of sync on resume from suspend" [High,Triaged]
<charles> nik90_, did you change the snooze duration before, or after, hitting the snooze button in the alarm popup?
<mihir> nik90_: did you get time to review more on that MR?
<coderus> how to make qdbus working in emulator shell? :D
<nik90_> charles: don't exactly remember, but I am testing again now
<coderus> sorry for too much nood questions here :D
<coderus> solved by installing qtbase-qt5 and qdbus-qt5 :D
<coderus> but i still need template cmake project which i can use for creating c++ app :)
<nik90_> mihir: can you merge trunk again
<nik90_> mihir: did you fix my inline comments?
<mihir> nik90_: i'll do that as it is AP merges from balloons  branch
<nik90_> mihir: ok tell me when it is all ready
<mihir> nik90_: i have looked at it and it make sense..today i'll have free time so was thinking if you can provide more i can fix it one sit :)
 * mihir is happy to have free weekend :D
<nik90_> mihir: ah ok
<coderus> ubuntu touch template. c++ project. QCoreApplication. cmake. anyone?
<balloons> rpadovani or popey can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/ap-fix-missing-keypress/+merge/233534? I'd like to run this against device and land it in trunk so the calc mp's can land
<rpadovani> balloons, I test it on device right now
<balloons> k, let me know if it helps or hurts :-)
<balloons> rpadovani, I noticed on the device it doesn't seem to respect the duration. I can do it another way
<popey> balloons: ya
<rpadovani> balloons, confirmed, tests fail on device
 * balloons wacks autopilot
<popey> heh
<rpadovani> balloons, also, it's worst than before, now 31 tests on 33 fail :P
<balloons> lol.. yea it seemed really wild on my device too.. something is funny
<nik90_> zbenjamin: I have a feature request :D
<zbenjamin> nik90_: no ;)
<zbenjamin> nik90_: tell me
<nik90_> zbenjamin: in the manifest editor, please add a field for changing the architecture
<nik90_> zbenjamin: since clock has c++ plugins and since store doesn't support fat packages, we set arch as armhf.
<nik90_> zbenjamin: however every time I create a new branch and run in the emulator, i have to change arch to i386
<zbenjamin> nik90_: i wonder if we could convince the cmake to do that for us
<nik90_> zbenjamin: what do you mean?
<nik90_> zbenjamin: tell cmake to do the automatic arch change?
<zbenjamin> nik90_: yeah like we do with the other variables in the manifest.json.in file
<zbenjamin> nik90_: we just need a way to figure out the build arch
<mihir> popey: now calendar is passing :D
<nik90_> zbenjamin: ah
<zbenjamin> nik90_: then it would be completely automatic
<nik90_> zbenjamin: should I report a bug to track this?
<DanChapman> nik90_, you can just do dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH in an add_custom_command
<nik90_> DanChapman: would dkpg work with click packages?
<nik90_> DanChapman: or that doesnt matter
<DanChapman> nik90_, works fine for dekko. I thought you used it already don't you?
<DanChapman> to get the arch_triplet?
 * DanChapman goes to look at clock code
<zbenjamin> i would:  execute_process(
<zbenjamin> COMMAND dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH
<zbenjamin> OUTPUT_VARIABLE CLICK_ARCH
<zbenjamin> OUTPUT_STRIP_TRAILING_WHITESPACE
<zbenjamin> )
<nik90_> DanChapman: hmm I remember having it as well.
<nik90_> DanChapman: got removed I guess
<zbenjamin> and then put @CLICK_ARCH@ in the manifest in file
<nik90_> zbenjamin: and that would automatically change arch based on which device it is running on?
<zbenjamin> nik90_: based on which kit you are building in
<nik90_> zbenjamin: ah cool. Yeah I have separate kits for phone, emulator and desktop.
<zbenjamin> nik90_: it works only if your cmake project preprocesses the manifest file
<zbenjamin> nik90_: we can work something out next week
<zbenjamin> i probably will put this in the templates as well
<nik90_> zbenjamin: If I put it into if (click_mode) in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt, would that be it?
<nik90_> zbenjamin: cool. ok I will wait for you then
<balloons> rpadovani, popey ok I did the press duration manually.. Seems fine now on my device
<rpadovani> balloons, ok, thanks, I try it
<balloons> I'm running it right now. We'll see how many fails we end up with
<balloons> I think there's some other problems
<coderus> so C++ QML extension is the only allowed C++ part of click applications? I can't make click C++ QGuiApplication myself?
<nik90_> coderus: you can
<coderus> nik90_: i need template :D
<nik90_> coderus: I don't know where
<coderus> or another app sources to look
<nik90_> coderus: if there is no template doesn't mean it is supported
<coderus> ok, what app sources i can look to understand how to do it?
<popey> balloons: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ down from 59 to 33! much better!
<balloons> popey, indeed!
<popey> balloons: the calendar ones are all failing...
<balloons> aww.. I was just going to check those
<popey> heh
<balloons> some are still waiting to run :-)
<popey> be good to get those fixed as they make up the vast bulk
<popey> ah okay
<coderus> after restarting ubuntu-sdk and emulator it can't be detected again...
<coderus> developing for Ubuntu Touch - not this year, guys, sorry. please fix your sdk first.
<mhall119> man, he had a very lower tolerance for problems
<balloons> yea I was going to respond but he left
<balloons> yea I was going to respond but he left
<popey> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix1351319-swipe_to_get_current_day/+merge/229356 passed ci
<balloons> popey, yep, I just review with leo and approved
<balloons> that also fixes https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/day-highlight-orange/+merge/232954
<popey> so we need to land that in trunk and then some of the others _may_ pass?
<balloons> yes, it should help, like everything else.. it will make at least one pass
<balloons> the others have been sitting for a hour now, jenkins is busy
<mr2515> What is the preferred method to parse HTML in an Ubuntu Touch app? Since QML lacks the functionality and most existing libraries (e.g. jQuery) cannot be used. I would like to avoid having to write C++ code for such a simple task.
<popey> balloons: the red one is gone \o/ \o/ \o/
<popey> *\o/*
 * popey pops out
<balloons> both of them!
<mr2515> Is there a reason why XMLHttpRequest provided by QML does only parse some XML files and not all? e.g. if I tell it to fetch http://www.pro-linux.de/rss/1/2/rss10_alles.xml the "responseXML" property is null afterwards. http://wiki.tei-c.org/images/d/d1/Test.xml on the other hand is parsed.
<brendand> mr2515, can you paste your code?
<popey> balloons: ooh, https://code.launchpad.net/~twstd-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/1357312/+merge/232132 also passed ci
<balloons> needs person to review
<balloons> nik90_ opened the bug on it
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1357312
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357312 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar app assumes incorrect weekday in the new event page" [Medium,Confirmed]
<balloons> this has been waiting 3 hours :-( https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/IsLoading/+merge/231121
<elopio> ping boiko: I changed the qml test to make the first branch easier:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/qmltests1/+merge/233130
<elopio> boiko: in order to get the keypadContainer into test, I will need your tutoring. Maybe we can do that for a couple of hours on the next sprint.
<boiko> elopio: nice! yes, sure, let's do that (I hope we manage to spent time on that this sprint)
<boiko> elopio: btw, the other branches have just landed in utopic, starting the tests on rtm now
<elopio> I saw it. Thanks!
<elopio> boiko: there are a couple of tests failing on krillin. I will wait for it to land and then next week debug them.
<boiko> elopio: I saw some messaging-app tests failing here, but it was because they are relying on translatable labels (text=Send, etc)
 * boiko needs to fix that
<elopio> ok, messaging sounds easy to fix.
<ahayzen> Hi, my device is claiming i can update to #227 (with 370 MiB of updates)... i only see #224 as the latest? http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/224.changes is it correct or has something bad happened?
<daker> ahayzen: hmm yes
<daker> me too
<ogra_> ahayzen, the cheangelogs get only generated for rootfs changes ;)
<ahayzen> ogra_, ...so does that mean i update?
<ogra_> system-image consists of three tarballs ... device, custom and rootfs ...
<ogra_> it just means other parts of the system image got updated
<ogra_> and yes, you most likely want that :)
<ahayzen> ogra_, ah ok are there any changelogs for these?
<ogra_> ahayzen, i dont think so for this particular one
<ahayzen> ogra_, ok i'll update and see what has changed :)
<ogra_> it adds some backend blobs for location
<ahayzen> ooooo nice \o/
<ogra_> not 100% integrated yet afaik
<ogra_> but you should see locationä-service changes in the rootfs logs the next days
<ahayzen> ogra_, are you able to see the krillin CI ? ... if so can you see if music-app has passed on the latest as we pushed a fix for it?
<ogra_> ahayzen, krillin had test issues for a few days ... no results since image 13 or 14
<ahayzen> ogra_, ah ok well hopefully we resolved the autopilot issues for when it does start working :)
<ogra_> we're working on it right now ;)
<ahayzen> awesome :)
<ahayzen> daker, o/ hows the html5 stuff going?
<daker> ahayzen: ~0 changes to trunk since april :(
<ahayzen> daker, blimey :/
<daker> things needs to be reviewed & Alex is busy with Oxide/OA/DL staff
<daker> ahayzen: https://plus.google.com/u/0/101694416703170881163/posts/1HBiz7GgKpR
<ahayzen> ah i see
<ahayzen> daker, yeah i saw your new header looks awesome :)
<ahayzen> daker, you can hardly tell the difference to the QML version as well ;)
<daker> well that's the goal
<ahayzen> yep ... awesome work daker :)
<daker> thanks :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-06
<fdassdff> Is there an IRC client for mobile devices yet?  I recall some discussion on a ML about hooking it into system accounts, but I don't remember any solution for it
<fdassdff> *don't remember any resolution for it
<Akiva-Mobile> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Akiva-Mobile> hey all
<Akiva-Mobile> holy smokes; many merges makes me malevolent.
<Akiva-Mobile> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Anybody working today ~?
<DanChapman> Good morning all o/
<DanChapman> hey Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning chap
<mihir> nik90_: ping
<vitimiti> Is it possible, using QML just for the "looks" and C++ for functions to download some files into a specified directory, or is the app limited to its cache folder even when using C++?
<Swordfish> Hello everyone, since yesterday I'm having some troubles working with the i386 emulator. During deploy step I get the following message: "Could not connect to host: Server rejected key." Do you have any idea? Thank you in advance...
<RoninDev> can anybody answer the question about golang using go-qml package?
<gerlowskija> mihir: ping
<mihir> gerlowskija: ping
<mihir> gerlowskija: pong !!
<gerlowskija> haha
<gerlowskija> quick question about your comment on: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/add-tests-for-future-and-past-events
<mihir> gerlowskija: shoot
<gerlowskija> I'm not sure I realy understand the bug that I thought was a blocker.  I saw in the discussion them talking about the year 2038...
<gerlowskija> was your comment saying that the tests shouldn't be blocked because we're nowhere near a timestamp that large?
<mihir> gerlowskija: exactly , so if we want to start we can start and get our things ready.
<mihir> gerlowskija: once balloons MR get lended we can do merge and still we're good to go
<gerlowskija> hmm I'm still a little unclear.  Just a sec, let me think of what I'm trying to ask.
<gerlowskija> Any AP test that uses datepicker will hit this issue in CI/Jenkins...so if I put together a branch, it won't be able to merge until Nick's MR gets through.
<mihir> gerlowskija: nope, as far as i understood.
<mihir> gerlowskija: it'll only if your AP crosss timestamp duration
<gerlowskija> Sorry, to clarify, when you said "nope", do you mean....."nope" = "you're correct, it won't be able to merge", or "nope" = "no  you're wrong, it should be able to merge"?
<mihir> gerlowskija: read my second reply , it won't affect as far as i understood..untill testing timestamp is too large
<mihir> gerlowskija: as the blocker is on device so it should run on desktop
<mihir> nik90_: i have merged and also incorporated kunal's comment
<nik90_> mihir: cool
<nik90_> mihir: I didn't find any other issues
<mihir> nik90_: if you get time to test , that would be great :)
<nik90_> mihir: on the device
<mihir> nik90_: i was lilttle confused the way date & time looks
<nik90_> ?
<mihir> nik90_: just New event functionality ,
<nik90_> mihir: screenshot?
<gerlowskija> ok, that's good news then.  I'd interpreted the issue differently.  I'm kindof curious how the issue was discovered in the first place (2038's a long time away haha).
<gerlowskija> mihir: I'll switch back to working on those AP tests as soon as I get a MP up for another bug I've started on.
<mihir> gerlowskija: great :)
<mihir> gerlowskija: i am too curious to know that, my observation is compeletly based on bug description
<mihir> nik90_: http://i.imgur.com/JkNjYgG.png
<mihir> nik90_: i am little confused the way date , time fields looks
<mihir> nik90_: they look odd  and flat
<nik90_> mihir: that's the way it looks before as well
<nik90_> mihir: I only added the thindividers later
<mihir> nik90_: can't we have depth as well , i am not sure
<mihir> nik90_: as we have in textbox , so it looks like textbox ?
<nik90_> mihir: but a textbox indicates you can type inside it
<mihir> nik90_: hmmm,
<nik90_> mihir: while here we cant..it is more like a box you click to show the datetime picker
<mihir> nik90_: okay , understood
<mihir> nik90_: there?
<nik90_> mihir: yes
<mihir> nik90_: i was trying to create click package from qt creator
<mihir> nik90_: it says, It is not supported to create click packages for a non UbuntuSDK target
<nik90_> mihir: yes. You need to first choose the phone as the targetted environment
<mihir> nik90_: from tools->Option?
<nik90_> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/
<mihir> nik90_: thanks , i'll follow and try
<mihir> nik90_: it keep saying :-1: error: Connection error: Timeout waiting for reply from server.
<rmcdonald> anyone have any advice for someone just starting programming?
<ckman> hi
<ckman> hi there
<ckman> m new please help
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-07
<jdstrand> I've asked this before, but is there any sort of tutorial on theming? specifically, adjust the colors?
<jdstrand> (in a qml app)
<jdstrand> Ie, I want to use the ambient theme as a base, but modify some colors
<jdstrand> the theme docs are extremely sparse...
<jdstrand> really, the thing I want to disable is this weird highlight behavior on component click. it does't work right for OptionSelector (the option selector has a gray rectangle around it) and it is not veryattractive in my app
<jdstrand> ok, highlightWhenPressed: false in OptionSelector and ListItem.Empty helps some, but OptionSelector still displays weird in its default state
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Evening all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<rpadovani> popey, mhall119, are you around?  I think I found a bug in the store (and implications could be critical)
<mhall119> rpadovani: if it's a possible security problem, PM me
<mhall119> otherwise, if it's just a functional bug, go ahead and mention it here
<rpadovani> mhall119, not sure, I pm you
<SturmFlut> Can anybody tell me why my pure Qt/C++ app hosted at https://github.com/Sturmflut/cylinder.git won't work on my phone (r231)? The armhf executable is built, the .click package is pushed to the phone and I see the startup screen on the phone, but then the startup screen disappears and nothing happens. I can't find any errors logged anywhere.
<rpadovani> SturmFlut, errors are in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/applicationName
<SturmFlut> rpadovani: Thanks, I'll have a look
<Randy_O> any qml ubuntu sdk people around?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, sort of?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you want sdk developers, ie, working on the actual sdk?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> like as in, developing THE sdk?
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, Hello again, this one might be easier to answer: Cannot assign to non-existent property "head" and this is on a nexus 4
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or do you just want devs?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, ah
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, no, nothing like that, developing an app, trying to get new header toolbar to work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so your item doesnt have a property named "head"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if you want to make custom properties btw
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, it's a property for the toolbar header, but only the newer SDK toolkits support it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> use this syntax
<Akiva-Thinkpad> property var myCustomProperty:
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, ah do you have the context page?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> documentation?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad assumes this is the Page{} component
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad,  http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Page/
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, it is
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, are your libraries current,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ie
<Akiva-Thinkpad> include ubuntu.components 1.1?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> not 0.1
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, they are, I even started over with a new SDK project to get all the new naming's correct
<Akiva-Thinkpad> interesting
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll try it myself
<SturmFlut> rpadovani: Okay, I think I found the problem: The executable is part of the click package, it is pushed to the device but it is missing the "execute" bit in the filesystem. I have no idea why. But now I can debug it, thanks.
<rpadovani> SturmFlut, yw, if you need anything else, just ask :-)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, what did you assign to head:?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this looks like a theming property; I've never used it till this point
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, I've got 3 action items that create 2 toolbar buttons
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, but I'm actually only trying to get one to work right now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, toolbar buttons like NewEvent.qml in the Calendar App?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ie, check mark and x
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, yep, just like that, but also like the ones on the main toolbar of the calendar app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, ah
 * Akiva-Thinkpad checks the source
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, its not used once in Calendar app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I have not checked the other projects, wish I could be more help
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but it doesnt look like you need it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Randy_O, Do me a favour; open a question on ask ubuntu and link it to me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll vote it up and all that jazz
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, cool, it seems like there's 2 of doing this in the documentation, I'll try just using toolbaritems
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, will do
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, http://askubuntu.com/questions/511455/why-am-i-getting-the-error-cannot-assign-to-non-existent-property-head
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, should I create another one?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> funny
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that was unlikely
<Randy_O> I dont like the answer though
<Randy_O> doesn't help me much
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah; just ask, "What does the head: property do on Page{} in qml?"
<Randy_O> in a new question?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Randy_O> ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, http://askubuntu.com/questions/521178/what-does-the-head-property-do-on-page-in-qml
<Akiva-Thinkpad> upvoted
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad, awesome, thanks!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> np; makes development easier
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what app are you working on btw?
<Randy_O> Akiva-Thinkpad,  delivery tracker https://launchpad.net/deliverytracker
<SturmFlut> rpadovani: Okay, my fault, I used the wrong CMake install command for the executable. Thanks *a lot*.
<rpadovani> SturmFlut, you're welcome :-) I wait to see your app on the store!
<vitimiti> Is a QML app always limited to its cache folder when downloading and saving files even if I'm using C++ for such functions? Should I use Qt instead?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, mhall119 was asking something similar to that. He probably has an answer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> though I doubt hes working today
<vitimiti> I want to use youtube-dl in a QML GUI (even if it's just for me), and apart from not being able to find a directory picker, I can't see how to download to any folder. So I was thinking about using C++ for those two things, but I don't know if it'd be limited even with C++
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, ah yah you will need some qt/c++ for that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, you can't run afaik shell commands from qml
<vitimiti> So better of with Qt and make it look kind of like QML for Ubuntu, uh?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, have you started the app yet?
<vitimiti> Well, I have the GUI, but not the functions that make it be functional
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay, yah keep the gui in qml
<vitimiti> So I can create some C++ functions that will let me have bigger access to the system, it will not be limited to its cache folder?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, http://askubuntu.com/a/446736/253579
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, exactly
<Akiva-Thinkpad> once you branch out to c++; the world is your oyster
<vitimiti> Thanks a lot, I was quite stuck there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, no problem.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, one thing you may consider is starting from one of the templates
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this will get the preliminary work out of the way
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, I've started the UI with the Ubuntu Simple UI template, though I still have to find out how to add the C++ code to the project
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah open up a new project, and do "app with qml extension library", and it will state in the description that it uses c++ bindings
 * Akiva-Thinkpad sees its still cmakelists...
<vitimiti> hum, I can't find that one
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bloody snakes
<vitimiti> Oh, now I do
<Akiva-Thinkpad> should be third option
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<vitimiti> QML Extension Library + Tabbed UI, is it?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thats what I used  for my app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> double checking
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, http://i.imgur.com/yx5GQrQ.jpg
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that one
<vitimiti> Let me load the page, it takes time with this connection
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, yeah, it's that. Just I think I have an older version of the Ubuntu SDK, it looks quite different
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, might be worth updating
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, I will look for the ppa, yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the only thing I don't like about that template is that it uses cmakelists
<vitimiti> As long as it works how I need it to...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, yep
<vitimiti> as I need it to*
 * Akiva-Thinkpad wonders if cmakelists is neccesssary for qt/c++
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyways worked for me quite easily
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gtg
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bbl
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o/ vitimiti
<Akiva-Thinkpad> btw, in 15 hours, that is probably when the devs will get up, and start the next week
<Akiva-Thinkpad> later
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, bye
<SturmFlut> vitimiti, Akiva-Thinkpad: You have to use CMake for any code containing C++. qmake is not supported.
<SturmFlut> rpadovani: My Qt3D app got published, it's "Qt3D cylinder" in the store. Would be nice to know if it works on other people's devices too.
<SturmFlut> popey: Thanks for the review. The transparent background is currently a "feature" :(, it took me two weeks to get the whole thing to its current state and I didn't have the time to fix every detail. I'll look into a nicer background for the next version. But while we're at it: How did you take the screenshot from the device?
<doflaherty> sturmflut, how did you get qt3d into your app?
<rpadovani> SturmFlut, phablet-screenshot image.png
<rpadovani> SturmFlut, I'll take a look
<doflaherty> it runs on my phone - pretty cool
<doflaherty> aside from that transparent background issue
<rpadovani> mhall119, oh, another thing about store: last update data is wrong, for 100balls is blocked on 17/Jul/14. Against which project I can open bugs?
<SturmFlut> doflaherty: You have to use native C++ code, QML won't work. The source code is at https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-qt3d-cylinder.git
<SturmFlut> doflaherty: There was only a single 3D app in the store (HexGL) and it didn't work on my phone (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-touch/+bug/1356566) so I wanted to know if the problem was related to the platform itself or just the browser (HexGL uses WebGL inside a browser widget). Now i know that the platform is not at fault.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356566 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Image distortion and low framerate when using WebGL on Nexus devices" [Undecided,New]
<doflaherty> okay, I had tried Qt3D with QML with no success - I'll look into C++
<doflaherty> thanks!
<SturmFlut> How can I reliably detect if I am building for the Desktop or the Phone inside a CMake file?
<popey> SturmFlut: no problem.
<SturmFlut> For some reason neither CLICK_MODE nor UBUNTU_CLICK_MODE are defined when I build via Qt Creator
<mhall119> rpadovani: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+filebug
<mhall119> rpadovani: but FWIW, I see 0.3.1 as the current version of 100 Balls
<popey> yeah, i approved it earlier.
<mhall119> popey: you approved 0.3.1 not 0.3.1.5 right?
<popey> mhall119: i approved 0.3.1 4 hours ago
<popey> there is no 0.3.1.5 in the store
<popey> SturmFlut: that update works nicely
<SturmFlut> popey: Great. It is a bit of a hack, but it does the job.
<SturmFlut> popey: The Ubuntu UK Podcast is one of my favourite podcasts, btw. It often sweetens my commute to work.
<popey> *\o/*
<popey> Thanks!
<rpadovani> mhall119, yes, but what's the update date? I see 17/Jul/14 on my device
<rpadovani> should be 7/Sep/14
<popey> rpadovani: yes, thats wrong
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-07-205359.png
<popey> I'd file a bug
<rpadovani> thanks for confirm
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-31
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> morning :-)
 * didrocks sees all IRC channels lighting up, dholbach is definitively here! :)
<didrocks> hey dholbach, nik90 :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> hey guys :)
<nik90> :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: do you still have the problem with "install on device"? I saw it happen but when i tried the second time it started to work and now it does not break anymore
<nik90> zbenjamin: hmm, I will recheck it again in the evening. For now, I usually just run on device and tell qtC not to uninstall.
<zbenjamin> nik90: hmmm could be a problem with the cmake projects again , i tried qmake
<nik90> zbenjamin: ah yes that could be. I tried only cmake.
<nik90> will confirm in the evening.
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah its cmake  related, there was a constant changed upstream that i missed
<zbenjamin> nik90: thanks for fining!
<zbenjamin> finding
<zbenjamin> nik90: fixed :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: will be released soon i hope, also the bug where the runconfigs are not created should be gone soon
<nik90> zbenjamin: oh awesome. Thnx for the fix :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: btw the version you have now features desktop debug support for scopes, just in case you work on scopes :D
<nik90> zbenjamin: I haven't yet entered the world of scopes development (yet)
<zbenjamin> nik90: just sayin :D
<nik90> ;)
<mzanetti> ogra_, did you make any progress with kodi on snappy?
<ogra_> mzanetti, nope, too many other things to fix atm
<didrocks> sounds like an interesting and visual project (can work on this next week)
<ogra_> didrocks, note that the main focus for me is currently to make kodi work on the RPi
<ogra_> mzanetti, ^^^
<didrocks> ogra_: ah ok, didn't know about it, nice!
<mzanetti> ogra_, what do you mean?
<mzanetti> I guess having it working with Mir is one part of the challenge
<mzanetti> and then make it work confined somehow
<ogra_> i dont care about Mir, kodi can talk directly to GLES
<mzanetti> ah ok... that works for me too
<mzanetti> sooo, what's the problem then?
<mzanetti> it's not that kodi doesn't run on rpi...
<ogra_> time ... dependencies ...
<ogra_> making the GLES drivers work in the first place
<mzanetti> right...
<shirpymode> quit
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-01
<liuxg> how to install "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.3  on vivid desktop？
<dholbach> good morning
<mcphail> ogra_: You've talked about writing apps which directly use EGL, bypassing Mir altogether. Is that possible/sensible? I'm working on a port of the Godot games engine and am just about to get to the guts of all of this
<ogra_> mcphail, i'm not sure what access confinement allows you to libGLES and libEGL ...
<mcphail> aah - good point
<ogra_> i guess that would need to be tested :)
<ogra_> if you can reach them, sure, you should be able to directly use GLES
<mcphail> ogra_: I'll try the Mir convenience functions first, then. I know they are supposed to work from confinement
<ogra_> yeah, Mir as SDL2 should just work
<mcphail> ogra_: unfortunately, SDL2 isn't used here so I'm writing from scratch
<mcphail> ogra_: Using libraries I don't understand, employing abstraction layers I don't understand, in a language I don't understand :)
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> steep learning curve
<mcphail> Success is guaranteed
<ogra_> definitely :)
 * thepeter has up to date ubuntu on PC with SDK ubuntu on phone in developers mode and now it's time for to get started using these gadgets 
<Elleo> nik90: sorry, I was away on holiday; are the podbird stats still of any use to you?
<nik90> Elleo: no problem, I was just curious to know. looking forward to the new release.
<Elleo> nik90: ah right, well we're up to 2987 users now, with 4525 total downloads (2989 downloads for version 0.6, so most users have probably upgraded and continued using it, which is nice)
<Elleo> nik90: I'm hoping to get the last few branches reviewed and merged this weekend, then will put out a call for translation updates if there are any new strings and release a few days after that
<nik90> Elleo: There are a few string changes in the last few branches. A call for translations will be necessary.
<Elleo> nik90: okay
<nik90> Elleo: If possible, try to reduce the aggresiveness of the on start check for new episodes to only once per day. It seems to be the most requested by users.
<nik90> Should be a one-liner change since we kinda of do it for episode cleanup script.
<Elleo> sure thing
<byte_> hello there! just a new ubuntu phone user :)
<popey> hi
<davidcalle_> Awesomeness with "import Ubuntu.Thumbnailer 0.1" -> http://i.imgur.com/FWIDJQt.png
<nik90> davidcalle_: What is the advantage of Ubuntu Thumbnailer over manually setting the UbuntuShape source to the image url?
<nik90> davidcalle: Does it help improve the loading behavior, memory usage and such?
<davidcalle> nik90, advantage is: you don't need an actual image source, it thumbnails local tracks, videos, and allows you to request album and artist art over the network at specific sizes.
<nik90> davidcalle: ooh...so I could just provide it with a local podcast and have it fetch the thumbnail automatically. That's nice
<davidcalle> nik90, the example above is simply Image items with the source indicated on the side
<ahayzen> davidcalle, nik90, we use the thumbnailer in music for all cover art fwiw :-)
<nemo> hm... and a few weeks later...
<nemo> mcphail: any news? ☺
<popey> nik90: boo
 * popey waves
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> is the ubuntu touch emulator working?
<popey> good question.
<popey> boo
<xpheres> I guess not yet
<popey> i saw mention of it being better now
<nik90> popey: yay that worked :)
<popey> not tried recently
<popey> yay nik90
<xpheres> I started an app and I can not see the real results
<CaptainHeavy> I read a snippet regarding album art in the Music core app earlier, is there a way to tell the app to fetch an image for an artist?
<CaptainHeavy> Its not essential its just that I'm a little OCD when it comes to my music collection!
<CaptainHeavy> Alternatively, can you set an artist's image?
 * ahoneybun 's app has hit the 3000 range
<ahoneybun> lol
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-02
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, ping
<bzoltan_> davidcalle: yo
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, hey, very nice post on duc blog!
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, I'm wondering why there is no sdk-ide package for wily in the PPA, is it something we can expect soon-ish?
<bzoltan_> davidcalle:  thanks :) have you tried the new SDK?
<bzoltan_> davidcalle:  so you want the wily edition?
<bzoltan_> davidcalle:  I can do that for you today ...
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, no rush, will there be an issue with the vivid package on wily?
<didrocks> zsombi_: hey! I have a probably stupid question on QML and transitions
<didrocks> zsombi_: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-modelviewsdata-modelview.html#using-transitions sounds promising to tell that you can have "removal" animation even on Flow or Grid when you remove an item from a model
<didrocks> zsombi_: however, reading http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-flow.html, I only see add and move animation hooks, no removal
<didrocks> I'm probably missing something very obvious
<zsombi_> didrocks: yes, there's no removal animation on Flow
<didrocks> ah, so that doc is a lie? :)
<didrocks> (like the cake ;))
<zsombi_> at least according to the doc
<zsombi_> let me check the component
<didrocks> yeah, I was thinking reading from http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-modelviewsdata-modelview.html#using-transitions that there were a generic thing for it, but couldn't find any example
<bzoltan_> davidcalle:  I am creating the wily packages and dput them in a sec
<bzoltan_> davidcalle:  there could be compatibility issues yes ... you know gcc
<zsombi_> didrocks: indeed, the QQuickPositionerBase has no remove
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, thanks, also kudos for using the opportunity to rename to ubuntu-sdk-ide :)
<didrocks> zsombi_: ok, thanks for checking! I should maybe open a bug against Qt for the other doc to tell it's not available on each components using a model. Thanks!
<bzoltan_> davidcalle: LOL :) that was a long pending issue
<zsombi_> didrocks: sure!
<TheNumb> o/
<popey> bzoltan_: does your email which includes "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-ide ubuntu-sdk-api-tools ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-armhf ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-i386" - presume I'm on amd64 machine? (given the names of those packages) ?
<popey> bzoltan_: also - [M#qRE: Unable to locate package ubuntu-sdk-ide
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12251947/ bzoltan_
<davidcalle> popey, wily?
<CaptainHeavy> ogra_: just posted a review for your KiwiIRC app, hopefully that should give you a few more downloads :)
<popey> davidcalle: yes
<davidcalle> popey, building -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development/+build/7869878
<popey> hah
<ogra_> CaptainHeavy, wheee ! thanks !
<CaptainHeavy> ogra_: no problem, thanks for building the app in the first place!
<popey> everyone is running wily, surely! :)
<ogra_> popey, probably they switched from ide to sata, try ubuntu-sdk-sata :P
<davidcalle> wily + xenial overlay
<popey> hah
<bzoltan_> popey:  No, I put extra effort to support rare people who are on i386
<bzoltan_> popey: and I assume that you are on wily. So the wily IDE package is being published right now ... so please wait for few ten minutes
<nik90> bzoltan_: wow I didnt notice that Qtcreator we used was stuck at 3.1. Happy to read about the next-generation SDK. aquarius will be really happy to hear about this.
<bzoltan_> nik90: aquarius: Yes, this forwarda and backward porting was limiting us a lot.  I hope that this solution will help.
<aquarius> I properly am happy to hear about it
<aquarius> being able to test phone apps on my 14.04 desktop will make my life a lot, lot easier :)
<nik90> aquarius: so this 500 MB package will contain the entire Ubuntu Toolkit APIs, Qt Libraries necessary for app development. Would we be able to run it on the desktop to test it since from the blog post I read it provides the armhf 15.04 chroot.
<nik90> bah...that was supposed to be addressed to bzoltan_ ^^
<bzoltan_> nik90: aquarius: to avoid misunderstanding :) the latest SDK runtime will come later to the LTS ... the UITK is already sneaked in ... if you look around the /usr/ubuntu-sdk-ide
<nik90> ah ok
<aquarius> bzoltan_, how will I know when it's beyond testing and ready to be used? Will this stuff all end up in the normal ubuntu sdk ppa?
<bzoltan_> aquarius:  yes, that is the plan. You will know if you follow the phone ML. Right now it is testing time...
<bzoltan_> For example i am pushing an update right now as the first itteration was not installing perfectly in some case
<aquarius> bzoltan_, cool. I have enough to do testing the apps I build without testing the infrastructure as well, but I'll be a happy user of it once it's stable :)
<bzoltan_> aquarius:  I mean it is rock stable ... the IDE code is way much better then the one from the PPA
<aquarius> ahem. "the first itteration was not installing perfectly in some case" and " it is rock stable" are directly contradictory ;)
<aquarius> but it's cool, whatever happens -- really looking forward to being able to run apps on my lts desktop!
<bzoltan_> aquarius: two different beast ... the IDE package is complete and stable. it is the API package what can act up ... but that is just the chroot, can be disposed or recreated manually
<didrocks> kenvandine: hey! So, I'm using the ContentStore uri (I set the scope). This one isn't set before getting a transfer done (and the m_store being set)
<didrocks> kenvandine: as I have a databinding setting the uri to another object, I'm getting: Accessing ContentStore uri with NULL internal store
<didrocks> is there any way I can know if an internal store have been instantiated? (or even better, getting the .uri even before, as this just depends on the scope that is set, isn't it?)
<kenvandine> i don't think uri should be able to be null
<kenvandine> that should be set when instantiated
<kenvandine> oh... you're binding to it
<kenvandine> so the binding gets null before it's instantiated
<didrocks> exactly!
<kenvandine> i don't think there's anything you can do about that
<kenvandine> it'll get set as soon as it's instantiated
<kenvandine> it just makes noise in the logs :/
<kenvandine> but that's a qml thing
<kenvandine> if you find away around that, i'd love to hear it :)
<didrocks> yeah, I was wondering how to reduce this
<kenvandine> we have quite a few places in system-settings that suffers from this
<didrocks> kenvandine: I don't understand conceptually why you need a transfer to be instantiated to get the uri, doesn't it just depends on the scope?
<kenvandine> not the transfer
<kenvandine> the ContentStore
<kenvandine> has to be instantiated
<didrocks> I have:
<didrocks>     ContentStore {
<didrocks>         id: appContentStore
<didrocks>         scope: ContentScope.App
<didrocks>     }
<didrocks> appContentStore.uri returnts that warning
<kenvandine> in the binding
<didrocks> before I initiate a transfer with it
<didrocks> yeah, but ContentStore is instantiated, isn't i?
<didrocks> it*
<kenvandine> because you are accessing it before it's instantiated
<kenvandine> not necessarily at startup
<kenvandine> it is
<didrocks> oh
<kenvandine> but briefly it isn't :)
<didrocks> you think it's even before that
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it happens a lot in qml
<didrocks> and appContentStore isn't null, just not init()
<kenvandine> right
<didrocks> I think I got it
<didrocks> ok, so in pure-qml I have some "ready" flags for this
<kenvandine> so if you print appContentStore.uri in Component.onCompleted
<kenvandine> you'll get it
<didrocks> I doubt you want to implement that in c++ :p
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> doesn't seem to be the case
<didrocks> I just added Component.onCompleted: console.log("uri now: " + uri)
<kenvandine> not sure how that could be
<didrocks> and the print is "uri now: "
<kenvandine> hang on... phone ;)
<didrocks> :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, back
<kenvandine> i'm still puzzled, the uri is set in the constructor
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> console.log("uri now: " + appContentStore.uri)
<kenvandine> uri isn't in the same scope as the page or whatever
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'm on the onCompleted for that component
<didrocks> let me add the id, but I doubt that will change
<didrocks> yep, that didn't change, still blank
<didrocks> I just have http://paste.ubuntu.com/12253258/
<kenvandine> try doing it on your outer component
<didrocks> the uri isn't set on component's completion (from the C++ code, you only set the uri on when it has a setStore())
<kenvandine> page or whatever
<didrocks> same on the page
<kenvandine> that's on the transfer though
<kenvandine> ok, let me check the source
<kenvandine> didrocks, in cpp, the store requires a uri for the constructor
<kenvandine>     Store(const QString& uri, QObject* parent = nullptr);
 * kenvandine checks the qml bindings
<kenvandine> weird, the qml bindings do something different
<didrocks> in the opposite order, right? the store assign the uri
<kenvandine> didrocks, well ContentStore qml binding doesn't actually set a cuc::Store internally until it's used in the transfer
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^ do you recall if that was intentional?
<kenvandine> Elleo, or was that maybe left over from the first version of the bindings :)
<kenvandine> when the store is set on the transfer in qml, then the internal store is set on the ContentStore
 * kenvandine thinks that should happen in the constructor
<didrocks> kenvandine: you get now why I was telling "empty until I set a transfer ;)"
<kenvandine> didrocks, yeah, it doesn't make sense :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I'm sure you know are really eager to get a bug on this! :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'm more familiar with the backend and cpp stuff :)
<didrocks> (and at least, I understand why it didn't make sense to me to wait for a transfer to get the uri)
<didrocks> that forced me in some interesting "workarounds"
<kenvandine> yeah, the ContentStore api should be more useful
<kenvandine> didrocks, please file a bug
 * didrocks walks/jumps/runs to file one :)
<didrocks> thanks for confirming kenvandine :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: don't remember it being intentional, not sure much has changed in the ContentStore for quite a while though
<kenvandine> Elleo, ok, i'm going to look at refactoring that a bit to ensure it's set in the constructor
<didrocks> Elleo: kenvandine: bug #1491411 FYI
<ubot5> bug 1491411 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "uri on ContentStore qml binding isn't set before getting the first transfer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1491411
<kenvandine> Elleo, i suspect that is leftover from the first iteration of the bindings
<kenvandine> looks like gunther's code :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, didrocks: i see why... it needs the ContentType of the transfer
<kenvandine> so this is intentional
 * kenvandine does want the ContentStore to be more generally useful
<kenvandine> maybe we should add a contentType property to the ContentStore
<kenvandine> didrocks, so basically not a bug, but could be made to be more generally useful for more than just transfers
<Elleo> kenvandine: when you get a chance could you take a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/fix-initial-peer-list/+merge/269917 it allows us to avoid making an extra look up when creating a contentpeermodel, and fixes the browser incorrectly showing up in the contentpeerpicker for unknown types
<kenvandine> Elleo, sure
 * nemo pokes mcphail again
<Elleo> kenvandine: I've added an "Undefined" type on the QML bindings to allow for the check, but I've only added it there and not also in the service, not sure if it's useful to add it everywhere or not
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, that would be good, I'm still leaving it opened then
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i'm commenting
<Elleo> kenvandine: added a comment to that MR with info about the browser branch
<kenvandine> thx
<nik90> ahayzen: Hey , can you request QA to start testing music-app since it has all the necessary translations ready. Unless you guys were planning for additional fixes to land. While it waits in the QA queue, in parallel it will get further translations.
<kenvandine> Elleo, how would you feel about adding that branch to silo 17?
<kenvandine> it'll make it easier to test :)
<kenvandine> the code looks good
<kenvandine> but i haven't approved it yet
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure thing
<kenvandine> Elleo, cool, thanks!
<kenvandine> Elleo, i see 17 is building, but without content-hub
<kenvandine> i think you forgot to reconfigure it
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah, will fix that now
<Elleo> kenvandine: thanks for spotting it
<kenvandine> np
<Elleo> kenvandine: what do I need to do with the new system to get it to reconfigure? I'd thought just re-running assign would do it, but that doesn't seem to have worked
<kenvandine> Elleo, that's all you need to do
<kenvandine> Elleo, i'll look at it
<kenvandine> Elleo, i assigned again and building, looks like it's going to build content-hub
<kenvandine> had you specified the browser in the packages to rebuild before?
<Elleo> kenvandine: I'd just selected the generic force rebuild option, rather than specifying anything individually
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> i bet that meant rebuild existing packages
<kenvandine> i didn't check anything
<Elleo> ah
<kenvandine> so it looks for changes to build
<Elleo> okay, cool; will know for next time :)
<kenvandine> you don't need to force when there are new revisions or new branches
<kenvandine> it'll figure it out
<Elleo> ah, okay
<pmcgowan> popey, do you know if any progress was made on notifications for dekko mail
<pmcgowan> or DanChapman,
<ahayzen> nik90, yup, was just about to ping popey :-)
<popey> pmcgowan: only updates from niklas updates, and some discussions with chipaca and rsalveti, no code
<pmcgowan> popey, ok
<mcphail> If anyone looks after http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/ , can you fix it please? Hard to hack with Mir when the API docs are missing :) . Tempted to give up for the evening and pour a whisky instead
<popey> mcphail: might be better off asking in #ubuntu-mir - kgunn specifically
<mcphail> popey: kdub is helping there. Thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-03
<zage> Good day, everyone.
<zage> Does anyone know of a good snippets manager for ubuntu? Preferrably cross-platform.
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> dholbach: if you get a chance can you pls review terminal and calendar updates in the store?
<dholbach> popey, sure
<dholbach> popey, approved
<popey> thanks dholbach
<gundo> appdev
<popey> dholbach: if you get a moment could you please review music and clock which I just uploaded to the store? cc ahayzen nik90
<dholbach> popey, clock is done - I can't see music
<popey> dholbach: sorry, just requested manual review, my bad
<dholbach> popey, I don't know what's happening with clock
<dholbach> it says:
<dholbach> Latest uploaded version: 3.5.364 --- Current approved version: 3.5.364 --- Published version: 3.4.305
<popey> stupid website
<popey> dholbach: I didn't autopublish
<popey> \o/ done, thanks dholbach
<nik90> popey: Just curious, but why is Clock update size 1.1 MB? I don't remember it being more than 500 Kb to be honest.
<popey> nik90: oh blimey, what have I done?
 * nik90 thinks back to if he added any image/sound assets to clock source to make it big.
<ogra_> you shouldnt have added all the android watch clockfaces
 * popey temporarily unpublishes while we look at it
<popey> 2.6MB in po alone
<didrocks> popey: when you have time and/or want to play with things, please have a try at http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/splitthebill.didrocks_1.0_armhf.click
<nik90> we added a couple of svgs.. but should at most be an additonal 5 Kb.
<popey> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12263449/
<popey> file sizes over time
<popey> didrocks: kk
<popey> nik90: you agree that looks reasonable?
<nik90> popey: hmm yes it does
<didrocks> popey: this is my example apps for the futures videos. it should have a default "non archive mode" (until you save your first bill, it will always presents you the "bill split mode"). You can add and manage attachments, it tries to follow best design team practices, contenthub (share/import/see in default app) integration, location service, u1db storage, new listviews (swapping to dismiss),
<didrocks> themeable…
<didrocks> popey: opened to any suggestions/remarks ;)
<didrocks> ah, and currency converter :p
<didrocks> (saving the currency rates from the date you added the bill)
<didrocks> + small dialogs for date/time saving, and so on…
 * didrocks tried to hit a large part of our API in one app example
<popey> didrocks: first suggestion, make it a fat click so it works on intel machines :)
<didrocks> popey: stupid question, how do I do it? :p
<didrocks> zbenjamin never gave me the option in the IDE! :)
<popey> indeed, blame him
<didrocks> more seriously, I should just build it and click package manually?
<popey> i have a script which does that
<popey> didrocks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12263491/
 * didrocks wget -o popey.sh :p
<popey> :þ
<didrocks> oh, you harcoded cmake :p
<popey> yeah, sorry :)
<didrocks> of course qmake .. isn't as flexible :p
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> popey: thanks! I'll try to get one soonish
<popey> I wouldn't worry too much, can't imaging there's many people who would grab that click and put iton a desktop?
<didrocks> I don't guess so
<nik90> popey: clock store page doesn't show screenshots, changelog .. not sure if the app scope takes time to show the updated content.
 * nik90 reboots phone for good measure
<ahayzen> nik90, same for me
<popey> the store is broken
<popey> IMO
<popey> beuno: ^
<nik90> haha
<beuno> the store is down
<beuno> as is SSO
<popey> \o/
<nik90> oh
<ahayzen> hah
<beuno> as are... other things
<beuno> the clouds are angry
<beuno> it's back now
<mhall119> beuno: did we forget to appease the cloud gods?
<nik90> beuno: clock page still doesnt show screenshots, author information or anything except for reviews.
<beuno> mhall119, you never know what they want for dessert
<beuno> nik90, link?
<nik90> beuno: just long-hold clock app on the phone.
<nik90> s/long-hold/long-press
<mhall119> oh man, one-star reviews on the clock app.....
<mhall119> "The new icon doesn't show the *real* time"......does any other platform update the clock's app icon in real time?
<beuno> nik90, I wonder if something's caching
<beuno> it all seems fine here
<nik90> beuno: ah okay..I will wait a while.
<beuno> nik90, can you try rebooting the phone for me?
<beuno> just to double check
<nik90> sure
<mcphail> mhall119: a live-updated icon would be extremely cool, though
<nik90> mhall119: iOS 7 does it .. http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/14/ios-7-clock-app-icon-shows-the-current-time-to-the-second/
<mhall119> mcphail: sure, unless you like battery life
<didrocks> mhall119: android does
<mhall119> nik90: really? wow
<mcphail> The podbird parrot icon could flap her wings when there is a new episode
<nik90> anyway we have a bug tracking this feature and it affects clock, calendar. Unity8 is also added.
<nik90> mcphail: lol..is it a parrrot? I never asked :D
<nik90> beuno: reboot did not fix the issue.
<mcphail> nik90: well, I'm no ornithologist...
<beuno> nik90, ack, looking into it more deeply now
<nik90> beuno: FYI, popey did update the screenshot and changelog for this new clock app update.
<nik90> thnx
<mhall119> didrocks: clock and calendar icons on my Android tablet are static
<didrocks> mhall119: can be a TouchWiz feature
<didrocks> (I have the samsung clock app)
<mhall119> ah, could be
<mhall119> yay fragmentation!
<didrocks> mhall119: yep, seems it is: http://phandroid.com/2015/03/10/samsung-galaxy-s6-touchwiz-clock-calendar-icon-time-date/
<beuno> nik90, and now?  :)
<popey> i see no screenshots here either
<popey> rebooted retail krillin phone
<beuno> popey, of anything?  or just the clock??
<popey> just clock
 * popey checks the store to see if they are there
<popey> oh, i see
<popey> it's reverted back to "ready to publish"
 * popey presses publish
<popey> I guess the cloud went down just at the point I hit publish previously
<popey> try now nik90
<popey> works here
<mhall119> works here now too
<dholbach> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Components
<dholbach> balloons, updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Bugs as well
<mzanetti> Sir popey, meeting time :)
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> wrong channel :D
<mhall119> also, I believe sir popey is on holiday
<mzanetti> oh... that slacker
<mzanetti> balloons, hey, wanna chat about reminders-ci? we'd have our reminders weekly atm
<balloons> mzanetti, I may have something more to say pretty soon. I was bogged down by some bugs in jenkins that prevented me from getting a run in. As usual, your timing means I have a proper solution to try now
<mzanetti> balloons, I'd be in a hangout if you wanna join. but we can also do next week if you're not ready yet
<balloons> I can hang in a hangout sure
<mzanetti> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/ZGF2aWQucGxhbmVsbGFAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.hmi0jtgolt85guqu500jhnu8s0?authuser=1
<balloons> no bueno
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> balloons, anyhow... we don't have to do this today... I've invited you to the reminders weekly. you can join optionally whenever you feel there's something to say about reminders QA
<balloons> mzanetti, ahh, now google likes me, but you are all gone, hah
<mzanetti> hah, I can return
<nik90> beuno, popey: Yup I see it now. thnx
<Mirv> thanks everyone for music, terminal, calendar and clock updates, eagerly downloading. yesterday OTA-6, today these, good times to be switching to ~full Ubuntu usage! :)
<ogra_> popey, hmm, after update my datetime indicator only shows "unnamed" events :/
<ogra_> seemingly also from the wrong calendar
<ogra_> hmm, actually its the same event 4 times
<popey> ogra_: odd
<ogra_> popey, http://i.imgur.com/A9Oeh2r.png
<ogra_> my default calendar is ubuntu orange ... it seems ot show "Personal" from the local disk (which is disabled everywhere)
<rpadovani> dholbach, why did you reset the Avengers page? It was a useful collection of links...
<dholbach> rpadovani, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Components
<dholbach> rpadovani, it's linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Bugs
<rpadovani> dholbach, <3 awesome, thanks!
<dholbach> avengers wasn't really to find and it's a project which isn't really used any more :)
<moesi> hello! can someone tell me if it is possible to use the ubuntu-sdk in an ubuntu-virtualbox-guest system? It seams that my device (BQ4.5) cant be tunneled to the guest system.
<moesi> its not detected
<zbenjamin> popey: no option to make fat packages in the IDE? Not true. Just use qmake
<nik90> zbenjamin: are you sponsoring to convert core-apps cmake to qmake :D ?
<zbenjamin> nik90: well if it were just for me i would vote for core apps to use qmake yes
<zbenjamin> except there is a really good reason to not use it
<popey> there's voting
<popey> and there's patches
<popey> the two are not the same :)
<nik90> zbenjamin: what's the good reason to not use it atm?
<zbenjamin> nik90: not use qmake? I have none :D
<zbenjamin> nik90: maybe if your project build is extremely complex
<nik90> zbenjamin: I think the complexity will come with the autopilot and qml tests I suppose.
<zbenjamin> popey: yeah sure, after i finished doing the day job i'll patch the core apps to use qmake ;)
<nik90> ;)
<zbenjamin> nik90: nah, tests are not that complex
<popey> :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: usually that means compiling something, and executing the result , both is doable
<popey> I am not wedded to cmake at all, but right now we have a system that works
<nik90> +1
<zbenjamin> popey: yeah, i guess there is no real reason to change that as well. But if someone starts a new project i'd go with qmake
<zbenjamin> after all its a matter of taste and we will continue to support both
<zbenjamin> nik90: ah btw, the patch for the runconfigurations should have landed already
<nik90> zbenjamin: damn, I forgot to update my laptop just a few minutes back to test that. Will test tomorrow. Need to sleep soon.
<popey> sleep! great idea
<nik90> gnite all :)
<zbenjamin> nik90: or maybe not, need to ask timo again tomorrow
<zbenjamin> nik90: have a good night
 * popey enters ACPI mode S3
<zbenjamin> popey: you too :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Bring Your Manners To Work Day! 😃
<nik90> Mirv: Just read your landing email. The clock app update yesterday already brings custom-alarm-sound support :)
<Mirv> nik90: oh, oh! :) I didn't check the bzr log for that one, I just didn't notice it but now I found it! great!
<Mirv> nik90: are you replying or shall I reply to myself?
<nik90> Mirv: Its just a minor thing, .. I de-enrolled from the mailiing list temporarily and am following it via the online web archives. Could you do it?
<Mirv> nik90: ok, thanks! replying.
<nik90> thnx
<karni> going mostly offline for the weekend. I'd like to download Qt documentation, but all I can find is Qt online installer http://www.qt.io/download/ . Any pointers for me?
<karni> I'm so used to online documentation I feel embarrased to find myself having trouble downloading it haha
<karni> ok, I guess the only way is to use the Assistant from within the SDK :[
<didrocks> karni: I guess you can install qt5-doc-html
<didrocks> then, dpkg -L qt5-doc-html -> and point to the file you want in your browser
<karni> didrocks: whee \o/ thank you!! :)
<didrocks> yw
<ahayzen> t1mp, when you have the adaptivepagelayout in the mode which it appears to 'push' things to a stack, i've found it sets the width of pages lower in the stack to 0 to 'hide' them, could it not set visible: false instead? as that causes some of our views to reflow :-/
<t1mp> ahayzen: that is strange
<t1mp> ahayzen: when a page is no longer supposed to visible in the APL, it is added to an invisible parent Item
<t1mp> ahayzen: so then its visible property should become false
<t1mp> ahayzen: the behavior you mention was not intentional. Can you report a bug?
<elopio> appdevs: I made some progress with my mapillary scope. I decided to write it in go.
<elopio> but I have some basic questions. First, on my main category, I want to have two rows of random curated photos.
<elopio> should I feed the scope with 6 or 8 results?
<elopio> I mean, how do I know how many results fit in a row?
<ahayzen> t1mp, yup will do, thanks :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, does bug 1492343 make sense ?
<ubot5> bug 1492343 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Pages hidden in an AdpativePageLayout stack have their width changed to zero" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492343
<t1mp> zsombi: around?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, I confirmed it... but there is an issue with it. Writing a comment now.
<ybon> Seems the command line to run the browser with inspector has changed again? When running "ubuntu-app-launch webbrowser-app --inspector" it does run the browser, but then try to load file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/webbrowser/--inspector any hint?
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool thanks, i may be able to detect if the width doesn't change when you come back to visible from what it was before and then not reflow things, i'll check if i can do that, but it would be useful if the component itself didn't make it go to zero :-)
<ybon> cc daker popey :)
<daker> ybon: ask oSoMoN
<ybon> thanks :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: so you reflow in onWidthChanged?
<t1mp> ahayzen: what if you have onWidthChanged: { if (width === 0) return; reflow() }
<t1mp> ahayzen: in that case, if it becomes 0 it is easier for you to distinguish between being hidden and not hidden, then if it becomes a not-0 value (for example the full AdaptivePageLayout width)
<t1mp> ahayzen: depending on how the reflow works, you also want to do nothing when the size changes back from 0 to the previous size, of course
<oSoMoN> ybon, the --inspector parameter is still valid, but ubuntu-app-launch interprets it as a URL, I’m not sure how to specify command-line args for an app through ual, tedg would know
<ybon> ok thanks :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, bet its hitting the columnWidthChanged http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/refactor/view/head:/app/components/ColumnFlow.qml#L46
<ahayzen> t1mp, i have some plans to solve it for us :-) should be able to just detect as you said
<t1mp> ahayzen: cool :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: if you hae a solution, please comment on the bug as well
<t1mp> perhaps, if we don't make changes to the way it works now, we should document a solution for other people
<tedg> ybon: If you need to specify command line args you need to do it in the desktop file or use ubuntu-app-test.
<ahayzen> t1mp, i commented on the bug with a link to how i fixed it :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, note that is a super duper custom component we have :-) hehe
<ybon> tedg: thanks for your inputs
<ybon> tedg: I'm just trying to debug a website with my phone, actually
<ybon> I've bash: ubuntu-app-test: command not found but can't sudo apt-get install it, it seems
<tedg> ybon: Sure, really the browser should provide it as an action. Probably something when the HUD comes back so there doesn't have to be a UI element.
<tedg> ybon: You'll need your image to be read-write to apt-get something.
<ybon> ah right :)
<ybon> thanks :)
<ybon> tedg: "ubuntu-app-test webbrowser-app --inspector" still try to load "--inspector", so I guess I'm missing something
<tedg> ybon: Hmm, that passess it right to the binary, so you can blame oSoMon in that case :-)
<ybon> meeeeeeh :p
<tedg> ybon: It seems it can take a port, perhaps --inspector=2000
<ybon> ah wait
<ybon> I think it tried to load --inspector' because it was the last known URL
<ybon> humm webbrowser-app: unrecognized option '--inspector'
<ybon> webbrowser-app: unrecognized option '--inspector=2000' too
<ybon> though I see it in the available options when I do "ubuntu-app-test webbrowser-app --help"
<Inglebard> Hi, someone already tries to make a cordova app ?
<Inglebard> *for ubuntu phone
<Inglebard> nobody ?
<rpadovani> ahoneyburen, o/ did you receive my last mail? :-)
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, sorry :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-05
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: yes sorry just have gotten to it
<Inglebard> Hi, someone already make cordova app for ubuntu phone without Ubuntu SDK ?
<ahoneybun> I'm getting this: file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Popups/1.2/popupUtils.js:70: TypeError: Property 'hide' of object QQmlComponent(0x19a7af0) is not a function
<ahoneybun> when I use a 'cancel' button in a Dialog
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12282676/
<sverzegnassi> ahoneybun: o/ the problem is in the line 77
<sverzegnassi> it should be "PopupUtils.close(dialogue)"
<ahoneybun> thanks!
<ahoneybun> that worked
<ahoneybun> now to hook the button up to something
<ahoneybun> anyway g2g
<efes> Evening!
<efes> Guys, I love the Ubuntu Phone so I'd like to contribute. Howeever, I have no crazy idea where can I find the description of all core libraries provided by the system ( e.g. for sending SMSes or finding out if any audio is being played now ). So, where is the ultimate reference for UPhone developer?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: how does one add more listitems with a button?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12288379/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, append to the listmodel
<ahayzen> oh you don't have a ListView ?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahayzen> yeah use a Repeater or ListView where you want to repeat the same delegate (in your case ListItem)
<ahayzen> then the model sets the length/data for each
<ahayzen> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-listview.html
<ahoneybun> I still want to use actions
<ahayzen> yup
<ahayzen> thats fine
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, like this is a more complex example but is how the MusicApp's Songs tab is done http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/refactor-use-sdk-listitems/view/head:/app/ui/Songs.qml
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahayzen> (with the new listitems)
<ahayzen> MultiSelectListView you can swap to ListView and MusicListItem to ListItem ;-)
<ahoneybun> yes a lot more complex
<ahayzen> they just add some helpers
 * ahoneybun 's head blows up
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, these may be useful as well http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-repeater.html
<ahoneybun> tooo much info!
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: I'm thinking of like this: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/555139091539547622/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yup you should be able todo that with a ListView
<ahoneybun> mmm
<ahayzen> have a read of the listview docs and play with the examples
<ahoneybun> but it needs premade data
<ahoneybun> aka model
<ahayzen> locate the SDK examples as well
<ahayzen> ListModel {id: myModel} then you can put the premade ones in...but you can also do myModel.append()
<ahayzen> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-models-listmodel.html
<ahoneybun> my idea is to have 2 players by default with the option to change the names later
<ahoneybun> aka Player 1 and Player 2
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-06
<zsombi> t1mp: ahayzen: also commented on the bug
<zsombi> t1mp: ahayzen: the bug is caused due to the Page being anchor.filled by default to its parent :/
<t1mp> zsombi: commented back :)
<t1mp> zsombi: the anchors of the Page are not the problem. You would always want the Page to fill its parent, and if you use width, it would be width: parent.width in order to fit the column width.
<maokei> anyone present?
<maokei> having problems getting the html 5 inspector to work is there any special package needed ?
<Inglebard> Hi, anyone here ?
<maokei> im here
<zsombi> t1mp: it is not the first time we talk about the PAge filling its parent being wrong...
<zsombi> t1mp: that lives width to be set to 0 once you reparent it, so it happens in our case
<zsombi> t1mp: sure, width: parent withd vs anchors/fill: parent for width is the same in our situation
<zsombi> but as said, this is not the first time we run into trouble because of Page auto-filling its parent
<zsombi> we had once a workaround for the problem where the solution was to set anchors.fill: undefined in order to set a different anchoring, remember?
<zsombi> t1mp: and overriding width is lot easier and "prettyer" than overriding the anchoring...
<zsombi> t1mp: but as said, applying a property change when the PAge is moved in the invisible item may help :/
<zsombi> t1mp: it's just we must preserve the width/height of the Page before we reparent, and break the anchors so those don't change
<zsombi> t1mp: unfortunately we did npt pay too much attention on that, and thanks to ahayzen we now can fix it ;)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-05
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys. I just downloaded the ubuntu sdk to make a quick test app. I selected a test project and out of the box the app crashes and the virtual machine doesn't work. Anyone else experience these issues?
<JanC> I'm not sure how many people are here at this time of the day, but this is IRC, so if you can stay around...  :)
<amazoniantoad> Haha. Okay.
<amazoniantoad> Man our app store needs a lot of work
<amazoniantoad> Also overall our UI could use some work
<amazoniantoad> How easy is it to begin helping with development?
<amazoniantoad> Also within the sdk my project underlines "import Ubuntu.Test 1.0" as an error.
<JanC> IIRC bzoltan is one of the SDK developers, but he's probably not going to be around right now (1:40am local time)
<amazoniantoad> Ah
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-06
<bzoltan> amazoniantoad: hello there. I am here to help you :)
<bzoltan> amazoniantoad: what do you mean by " our UI could use some work"? Do you mean the UI Toolkit?
<bzoltan> amazoniantoad: What channel you have created the emulator (virtual machine in your word) ?
<bzoltan> amazoniantoad: the import Ubuntu.Test is fine. What Kit have you created on the first start ?
<bzoltan> amazoniantoad:  let's check these points one by one and see if there is something wrong.
<amazoniantoad> bzoltan: back
<amazoniantoad> bzoltan: Sorry. In the middle of something.
<amazoniantoad> bzoltan: Well, the UI makes me feel very "restricted" for lack of a better word. I feel like I'm operating windows 2000.
<amazoniantoad> The store doesn't open up to a list of general categories, instead you have to begin entering something into the search bar to see the categories.
<amazoniantoad> I'd like to group my apps according to my own categorization methods, something that apple lets you do with the iphone. But here you just get a listing of installed apps. Which is great, but it lacks organization.
<amazoniantoad> bzoltan: these are critiques of the ubuntu phone, not of the development ide. Let me get back to you on that in a while. I'm in the middle of writing an app for android and repairing some people's computers.
<amazoniantoad> So I might be a while
<bzoltan> amazoniantoad: sorry, I ahave limited possibilities to help with your feelings :) I am not responsible fro the design. But there are designers who are. Please find them and talk to them about the visual deisgn. I personally like our deisgn.
<bzoltan> amazoniantoad: I understand that you expect similar UI features as on iPhone. I think the best we can do with that is to accept that Ubuntu is not iOS or OSX, we are different :)
<amazoniantoad> bzoltan: Sorry, I thought that is what you were talking about. I'm not trying to bash the ubuntu touch (I love it). I'm just saying there is a lot of room for improvement. The phone just seems dated.
<amazoniantoad> Also I hear that the newest device that *might* support ubuntu touch will be supported in the US. Which is great news. I just think that ubuntu touch should have a theme more similiar to unity. Not windows 2000.
<bzoltan> amazoniantoad: as I said, with feelings i can not do much :)
<amazoniantoad> bzoltan: Haha yeah
<amazoniantoad> bzoltan: I'll be back in a bit. Just working on some other stuff
<amazoniantoad> Exctied to get developing for touch
<bzoltan> amazoniantoad:  welcome aboard :)
<popey> dpm: you tried building terminal on xenial recently? :)
<popey> dpm: seems to barf on qmltermwidget
<dpm> popey, I haven't done it myself, but let me look at the PPA builds
<popey> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23140964/ fyi
<dpm> popey, last terminal build on 31st August -> https://launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<dpm> let me check if it was successful :)
<popey> hah
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+builds?build_text=ubuntu-terminal-app&build_state=built
<popey> i see no success runs there for 16.04
<popey> fixed it :)
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/reboot/view/head:/src/plugin/qmltermwidget/CMakeLists.txt#L5
<popey> should be set(PLUGIN_DIR qmltermwidget)
<dpm> popey, ah, what was it?
<dpm> ok, too slow in typing :)
<popey> will create a merge
<dpm> ok, cool, let me know and I can test and +1
<popey> yeah, testing building a snap out of it, will propose it all together once done
<dpm> excellent
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-07
<popey> dpm: Managed to get ubuntu-terminal-app built and working as a click last night, with some help from DanChapman
<popey> dpm: however, there's a problem we need to think about. It's basically useless :)
<popey> dpm: Confinement means you can't run anything from the terminal.
<popey> It's even more confined that on the phone.
<dpm> popey, \O/
<dpm> (for the first part of the ping :)
<popey> yeah, good news :)
<dpm> popey, does it run in dev mode, though?
<popey> I'm running it in strict confinement
<popey> because I can't put it in the stable store with devmode
<popey> dpm: but, yes, in devmode, I am able to run external binaries like "top"
<dpm> popey, otp, but let's chat about it later. I think devmode is good for starters
<popey> ok
<popey> we can chat in our call later, perhaps. I may have a demo :)
<dpm> excellent idea :)
<mcphail> popey: you could probably stick busybox in there, with a bunch of symlinks, for the demo
<popey> :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-08
<TimoR> 'umake ide eclipse' command gives error: "Download page changed its syntax or is not parsable"
<TimoR> Yesterday it didn't work at all: Eclipse servers were down
<popey> dpm_: if you get 5 mins could you please test/review https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-terminal-app/add-snapcraft-config/+merge/305206
<dpm_> popey, ok!
<dpm> popey, done
<dpm> popey, also thanks for reaching out to the security guys for this
<popey> np
<faenil> mpt: DanChapman you can also discuss here once you're both available and then report the outcome on the bug thread :) (re: UOA edit UI)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-11
<flota113> Hi all, is there anybody that could help me a little bit with account plugin ? (first time using IRC :P ) I looked at docs but they look a little bit outdated or at least when I looked how soundcloud or note/reminder app make account plugin they did it much more different
<flota113> ohh..I found it finally - I looked at docs in platform section on Ubuntu Developer Page, but now see that on current API there is also hyperlink to current config of manifest and it looks as those I saw on other projects. :)
<flota113> (sorry for English, it's a little bit late)
